# The Easter Eggs - 2010



## Betty-Boo

Dear all 


Welcome to your new shiny home....


   


Happy Chatting!


Mini xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Me - I'm first!  

Just popping in to wish Button   
And Kuki


----------



## blonde_one

I'll go second (wonder why is 2 my fav number now   )

button and kuki   x

 to the rest of us x

p.s.  was a year to the day (4th Dec) we got our first positive for the girls!


----------



## lil stephy

Bookmarking 
Hope ur all well 
I get to meet my baby girl end of the wk so excited


----------



## reb363

Amazing Stephy. I wish I could do it all over again xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

OOh Stephy - Best of luck - can't wait to hear all about her and see some pictures!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darlings,
Mini, thank you for our lovely new home.  

Button,     good luck. Won't be home till late this eveining.   

Stephy, so exciting.. Can not wait to see the pics.. I am surrunded with new born baby boys.. Best ever.. I love it. Good luck for the birht.. Try to enjoy.. All so very precious times.

Thank you all my darlings.. Busy day.. Me and Lara will travel to East Dulwich for Ints.. Will be an experience.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## ambergem

Lots of luck to Button & Kuki     Thinking of you both    

Very exciting Stephy  

Em- sorry to hear little Z is poorly again   Hope he's feeling better very soon   

Big hugs to all the other Easter Eggs too


----------



## tinydancer811

Thinking of you Button.  Will be off to bed now but will check tomorrow morning


----------



## blonde_one

button - sending you our best wishes for today - stay strong


----------



## button butterfly

Morning Ladies!!

Its nice and snowy up here so I have had the fire on and its been cozy.  Went for scan today and no change since the last time so I have decided to go for ERPOC as the midwife felt that having 2 sacs to expel wouldnt be very pleasant and boy was I glad she said that! Yes I am hurting but also feel I can now be relieved as this wait has been hellish.  At the moment I am thinking that I dont want anymore ICSI but I will just have to wait and see.  May take another long break and try some accupuncture - more darn needles!    . Have loads of things to occupy myself over the next few weeks as I asked DH family over for christmas and want to decorate dinining room in style etc. Hope the news doesnt put them off in coming   . 

Kuki - So glad to read that you are having great success with treatment this time! I really am routing for you xxx

Stephy - cant believe that it is your time to meet baby already, it just seems to have flown in!

Blonde-one - your babies are soooo cute as always x

Expat - keep using the matches to keep your eyelids open, hope she lets you sleep overnight soon xx

Everyone else I havent mentioned I want to thank you for your comments and support you are real stars xxx

Button


----------



## reb363

Oh Button -    I was so hoping it would be different.  You are very brave.  Sending you all our love and thoughts.


----------



## reb363




----------



## blonde_one

button   I've messaged you also to say how sorry I am that it's not been a better outcome   take care of yourselves and give yourselves all the time you need   We will always be here for you x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Button


----------



## butterflykisses

button i'm so sorry was hoping it would be a better outcome.        look after each other   . 

                            lv marie 76xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Button,
Bloody thing..   
Imposible ride..  
I am so very sorry.. Thinking of you..    
Kukixxx


----------



## GJT

Ah Button - I'm really sorry to hear your news and I'm thinking of you both      We're all here for you


----------



## ambergem

So, so sorry Button      xxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Sigh....so sorry Button.  Not this time    xxxxxxx  I know you were expecting it but I imagine it still was upsetting to have it confirmed.  We can talk about your future options later.  Get past the ERPOC first which will provide some closure.

The snow up your way sounds magical.  I've only sat next to a fire a handful of times in my life.  Glad to hear you are keeping busy.  That's what we love about you - no sitting around moping for our Button xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Button sweetheart i am so sorry    

   

take good care of each other, we will always be here to support you in whatever form shape you need 

Kuki safe journey sweetie   

Will catch up soon, DH passed his manflu   hes still coughing and woke Z last 2 days too early    had migraine headache yesterday lunchtime til bed so went bed early its better this morning thankfully 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
Well this morning went well. Dr Stepan is a dashing one.. Gorgeous. But annoyed a lot with his resistance for 3 embies transfer. He says everything looks so great. He cannot risk me getting pregnant to triplets.. For god sake; I am 41 and it is my 8th go. I had my first 3 embies transfer when I was 36 and only 1 was okay to stick for the long haul.. I dont think I will ever be so lucky again.
Well my fight goes on for 3 emby transfer. He said we'll have the same conversation when we meet up for emby discussion. He said he might allow it if Ihave average embies.. If they are great ones, he will only put 2. He keep going about how little I am and if i get 3 implanted I will end up loosing them all etc.. 
Uterus is 10.5 already. Follies are looking great. More than 15 in there now but 5-10 are nice size. So lets see what happens. My aim was with lower dosage of Gonal-F to get about 6-7 good eggs. I really hope we are not going to lack on quality..
EC is on saturday morning. Tomorrow I will have my Ovitrelle shot at 9pm. 7.45 at the clinich on sat. Very early start but hopefully we will come to the flat and chill rest of the day.
We are going to see a friend of mine tomorrow. So it will be a day out for us.
We have decided againts going to Vienna after all. Dh thinks will be far too much for me.. I should just chill relax and get ready for ET. Dr. Stepan want to do ET on wed not tuesday. Wed afternoon we fly out.. Not sure if it will be too much but we'll see how all it goes.
I am still very excited. And Positive. lets see how long it will last. 
Me and DD were so tired. DD had a couple of rides. We had nice lunch and came home. Slept rest of the afternoon.
That is all my news so far.. Over all a lovely day for Lara's 4th birthday.

Button,
   thinking of you everyday.. Be strong.  Love.Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sounds very promising Kuki - I so hope that this is your time!


----------



## reb363

Fantastic Kuki - everything I have is crossed.


----------



## blonde_one

Sounds great Kuki - Stepan is indeed a good bit of eye candy   He will let you put back what you want depending on quality - we had 3 back each time (1 CM, 1HB and 1XB last time) and so do many people with OE IVF - they don't often let people put 3 back with donor as they are usually more sucessful due to age etc of donors.  Just out of interest I flew back the evening of my ET - like you I had it early morning and then flew late afternoon.  Hope you are enjoying Brno - I had great food at the italien on the corner opposite McD's on the main road going thru Brno.  If you want list of things to do there let me know I was there for about 1wk each time. Sending all my positive vibes to you xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning Ladies

Couldnt get on here on tuesday for some weird reason.  Had ERPOC yesterday and everyone was lovely - most of them again are people I work with.  The midwife who was looking after me was a real hoot and we were laughing about the price of turkeys..yes I know I am a bit weird but I perfer to laugh instead of cry and I have had enough weeks of that, will still have a cry every now and then.  What a fantastic sleep I had last night (think its the first time I have slept all night since I found out I was pregnant) havent attempted to look in the mirror yet but I am hoping that it makes me look 10 years younger    .  

Kuki - Wow it has come round so quick I really am keeping my fingers crossed for you and what a bonus to have a dishy doctor as well maybe that stimmed the ovaries a bit more     hee hee.  

Expat - I have a fire on most weekends and DH lit it for me yesterday when I got home. Most of my rooms in my house have fireplaces but we only use 2 of them thank goodness!!!  Have got some special cones that change the colour of flames (bought them for christmas so it can be magical) Will try and put some photos together so that you can see how cosy it is especially at christmas!! xxxx

Marie - how are you? thank you so much for your kind message what you been up to? xx

GJT -  want to meet up and we can get rat arsed together?!!    you are a great support thank you xxx

Hazel, blondeone, Reb, holly, linz you are all fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Away to play with the dog as she keeps flicking her foxy toy in the air infront of me and it is absolutely soaking wet....keeps landing on my hands whilst I am typing!!  

Oh another question to ask....where is everyone getting their turkey from? and is it fresh or frozen?? 

Button


----------



## tinydancer811

Big love to you Button xxxxxxx            You're awesome!!


----------



## blonde_one

button  you are amazing!   

We go to my parents for Xmas, they have a butcher in the village who 'does' all their own meat so they know where it all comes from, was raised etc - their turkey is beautiful.  We buy nearly all our meat from there too.  My mum has had to queue for an hour or more to collect the ordered turkey a few days before Xmas as they are so busy!  So after all that to answer your question we have fresh   

What are you all doing for Xmas?  My mum says she's looking forward to the days when I *do* Xmas at mine but since they have a lot of dogs it's just impractical to leave them and anyway my mum's cooking is fab so we always go to them for a couple of days!    Also it's very therapeutic walking the dogs after a big meal and then having a drink to warm up again    Obviously the girls are too small to appreciate Xmas but am sure they will be spoilt anyway!    To think my morning sickness kicked in on Xmas morning last year and we'd had a scan on 24th Dec after thinking I was miscarrying again and then found out it was twins - still can't believe it came true!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Button - I went to the service of love and rememberance for lost babies at the church local to the hospital where I lost Beanie today. I spared a thought for your angels Button   We hung paper angels on the Christmas tree to remember them all.

As for turkeys, my DH has come in today and said there is a free range turkey farm not far from here and he has seen them running about all summer very happy and has asked me if we should order one from there as we then know how they were treated. I bet they all have a name on their heads by now though as you have to book them fairly early from previous experience of getting one from a farm before. It will probably be a fresh one from Marks and Spencers - I find theirs generally the best anyway.

I also like the look of the 4 bird roast from Aldi - might have to see if I can get one of those to try for new year.

Blonde One - I know how you feel. I was telling the chaplain today that this time last year when I attended the service I was pregnant again and had seen a heart beat at 8 weeks, but was waiting for my 13 week scan and the massive hurdle of the 16 week appontment. I told him that the pain never really goes away and the anxiety of something going worng never goes away either, even now. I am paranoid about Charley's health and safety and constantly checking on him. He said it was only natural.


----------



## Kuki2010

Button,
You are amazing.. Good on you!  We are here always.  
I buy from M&S but not last 8 years. Go to MILs. We are hoping to do the same this time around.

Blond one,
I can not wait to hear how many will fertilise etc.. Sunday will be a big day.

I am a bit scared about tomorrow. As I do not know this clinic at all. Hopefully it will be just fine.

We have bought 2 angels in vegie market today.. Should be our lucky charms..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - you will be taken to a room further down the corridoor where you can change into night dress or whatever you will be wearing - there will be a bed or two in the room - you will come back here after to recuperate.  They will walk you down to the room where EC will take place (so take slippers/flip flops or nothing if you so wish) - you will get introduced to anyone there (nurse and person putting you to sleep) and then next you get on the bed and then next thing you know you will be awoken and walked back to the room to relax - they leave you alone to recuperate and bring you a drink and a biscuit for when you feel up to it.  The doc will come in and tell you how many eggs they got etc then when you are ready you can leave - they will check if you need any drugs (progesterone) and give you the prescription for these - you can get this all from the pharmacy which is on the ground floor of the same building.

don't worry they are great there and really caring!          I've had different docs doing my EC - Dr Barbora and Dr Marcel - had Dr Hana and Stepan doing my ETs.  They have all been lovely!

They will give you a phone number to call the next day (between certain times) to get an update on your eggs and fertilisation etc.  you are allowed to call each day except day 4 when they leave them alone.  They normally tell you on day 1 or 2 on which day you will have ET.

Thoughts are with you xxxxxx Enjoy Brno - it's a lovely little town with lovely things to see and do - and generally it's quite cheap!  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Blond one,
thank you hun..
I will try to get one of the nurse to do my 1st projestron bottom injection. they hurt like hell. So I will try to go there every day to get it done. I want to get one a day till ET. And ET will be last day.
Stepan said he will do ET on wed. I wanted on tuesday. But he won't be in. He said he will do it on wed by himself.
EC he won't be doing. Sb else will do it. No idea who.
I love Brno. What a nice place. Lovely people. Really positive place.
Tom has been a bit down.. I suppose he is abit bored. 
Well tomorrow onwards I will go on to mega happy mode and that is that.. I will welcome my 3 darlings in and take them all with me to UK..
Thanks so much. Now I am feeling better.
Shower and bed. 
Big kiss to the girls! Mxx


----------



## GJT

Button my ol' flower - that's a plan     It would be great if we could all meet one day and have a good chat    Well I'm glad things worked out and the staff were kind to you - it makes all the difference. When I had mine, I just had this over whelming sense of relief (if that makes sense)- even though I cried for weeks after, it was like a weight was lifted from me. I know it's hard but we're strong girls - and we will get there      I sending you loads of      Turkey wise - fresh is best, straight from the farm..    

Kuki - I have everything I own crossed for you.. I have a really good feeling for you    

A big    to all the EEs..

I'm sitting here with a little Corona - waiting for Master Chief to come on..   

GJ


----------



## blonde_one

ladies if anyone wants a rainforest jumperoo - they are on offer on amazon £62 instead of £80 at the moment for limited time!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

Kuki thinking of you and sending            for the week ahead EC and ET 
as gjt anything that can be crossed will be!

Button thinking of you and sending    

HH did you hear anything back from the local pharmacy (sorry if you have and i have forgot its very likely!)

Reb hope that you are over your bugs, exciting planning a night out!

Blonde One ooh how exciting jumperoo stage!

expat how is the sleep training going

Linz how are you and Emilia, hope the reflux has settled down a tad

Stephy have you met your princess yet 

Marie  how are you

sorry to anyone i missed!

AFM,

Its been a difficult wk, the cons thinks that the high doses of steroids Zachary has taken has affected him (no way!) his behaviour is very bad hes like jekyl and hyde, we are now awaiting appt with the kidney specialist which cons has been liasing with this should be within 4 wks meanwhile his community nurse is going to try and arrange a childminder a few hrs a morning 3 times a wk as the fact he doesnt sleep doesnt help this morning 130am get up     DH has gone off to help sister move 
On a positive we had 3  days no protein so today hes dropped to 35mg alternate days, tested this morning protein 4+  hopefully its a blip
There are other meds which the kidney specialist can explore but they dont work as well as the pred but in my experience what generally works for one doesnt for another so we shall wait and see

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh so sorry to hear Zac is still going through it, and good that you might get some respite care. Must be very hard.

The new pharmacy seem to want me there. I have been in a couple of times to say hi and use their services and distributed some leaflets for them. They are not busy yet - it takes time with any business to build up clients. It will take at least 3 months for the prescription business to increase I think because we will have to wait for people to need a repeat and rearrange their current arrangements.

Stephy - thinking of you and princess!

Kuki - good luck!

Had fright of my life last night. Charley took a little tumble and bumped his head. I half caught him but he still screamed     He did that thing he did with his vaccines where he started to scream and the held his breath until he went red! Think he was a bit shocked. He seemed fine after a couple of minutes and Daddy got out ''anti grizzle mouse'' as he called it (it is a mouse who sings ''we will fix it'' from bagpuss) which cheered him up and we got a smile   . I was feeling sick. Lots of cuddles and a feed and some paracetamol for what I think is teething pain and teething gel and he had a good night sleep. I got up every 2 hours all night and made sure I could wake him slightly and get a response. He is fine today. I will keep an eye on him all day. I am sure it was not that serious really, but I never want him to hurt himself. I guess accidents will happen in the future and you can't prevent everything. I am going to have to get over it. Horrible though when you want to wrap them in cotton wool.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I am in total shock! I have harvested 17 eggs. I really can not believe this. My most number was 13 when I was 36 year old. Co Q En 10 and Maca did the trick for these I think. I took my meds and vits religously. That is the only thing I did different. A few reflexology. No Acu.. 
I have to say it has been hell painful. Hell and back with bowel movements. I so do not want any more of those. Lets see how the day goes. I have to get fit for Wed morning. 
Tomorrow I find out how many fertilized. I think 10 or so should be okay. Rest will be too small or immature..
Love to you all.
Kukixx

Hazel,
It never gets easy even when they are 4 or more.. We just gain the experience and cope as much as we can..

Em,
Poor little darling Z.. I have to say. I am only on 40mg a day. and they drive me nuts.. Tom is hating every single minute of this trip.  I seem to take out on him.. But generely mega snapy.. So be kind to you and dear Zac.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You are also taking thyroxine Kuki? This can help with the hormone levels and eggs. Perhaps?

Every cycle is different. 

Wonderful news! Lets hope for some wonderful embryos.  

Watch out for ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. Drink plenty.

I was in agony after the cycle where I got 22 eggs. Really unable to even turnover in bed or release pelvic floor to pee. Make sure if the pain gets worse that you check with the doctor to make sure no bleeding or fluid inside. Take some good pain killers. I tried to manage on paracetamol alone, but later wished I had taken co-codamol.


----------



## Martha Moo

Wow

Yippee Kuki thats fantastic news            

Hazel thats good news about the local pharmacy  aaw poor Charley i remember Z rolling out of his play ring when about 5 or 6 months he banged his head at the time quite worrying (and it goes on!)

Yes i realise Z's behaviour isnt really him he has been an angel today he dropped to 35mg today none tomorrow and then 35mg monday and so on he has nurse visit on monday and local cons on thursday

My DH was kind today he was buying me a new handbag for christmas and he gave it to me today and i got my appt for my first counselling session on 6th Jan in the mail today finally!

Hope everyone is having a good saturday, just sitting watching x factor final just finished dinner!

Em


----------



## tinydancer811

hi girls,

Am going to type really quickly and apologies for lack of capital letters as there seems to be some food stuck under our shift button    

maddi has been super needy lately and i seem to spend most of my day trying to stop her from crying.  even now she is on her tummy next to me looking at me imploringly to pick her up and grizzling away.  it makes life hard as she barely seems to smile lately and cries for most of the day.  dh is on holidays and he was so looking forward to spending time with her and he too spends his day placating her.  we  love her to the end of the earth but wish she could show just a bit of love towards us sometimes!!  now i feel guilty for typing that   

kuki - so pleased to hear the fab result of EC.  eagerly awaiting your news on fertilisation.  I'm with hazel on looking out for ohss.  It was nasty!!

hazel - in my mothers' group last week some of the girls were telling stories about their babies falling (once one told her story, more came out).  each baby was fine but the mothers weren't!  it's more common than we think.

em -    it must be so difficult to see your little man in a mood that you know isn't 'him'. 

to the rest of the lovely EEs, I read everyday and apologies for being not so good at posting lately. hope you are all doing well. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Hazel,
Thank you hun. I drank lots and ate a bit. And this morning was not bad. Bowels did not hurt so much. I was so scared that it will stay. Lara fall from 75cm hight head down when she was 7 moths.. hurt a lot.. Cried for hr.. She is normally very very tought girl. But I have to say the babies are though.. But of course worry does not stop..

Expat,
Oh poor Maddie.. Do you think she is just used to cuddles all the time? Just give her lots and lots.. So very difficult.. 
Out of 17 there were 16 mature. We are waiting for Fertility report. We will call them at 1pm. I will have all the news and go out to enjoy the day.

Em,
Hopefully as it goes down. It will get better. I am really hoping for a hospital free Christmas for you three.

Brno is so cold this morning but beautiful sun shine! I think it is going to be a great day.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - I hope you have some great news today!    

Charley has just had his first teaspoon of baby rice powder made up with 20ml milk. Lapped up the whole lot and was looking for more! Soooo cute!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Yes. 11 fertilized. I am happy. Transfer will be on tuesday morning I think. I have to call again between 1-2 find out how they are doing. And discuss transfers with my usual doc. He is off on tuesday. Wish he was doing but I already have another name he can do. So lets wait and see.
I am so very excited. 

Charley is going to be a great eater.. Weldone you both..

Love to you all darlings.
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Here are 11 positive vibes for your embies


----------



## GJT

Kuki - that's great news      I have everything I own crossed for you     - sending loads of        your way


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
Had an awful tummy ache all night. Did not sleep well. I don't know what is the matter. But it is a pain like something does not agree with my stomach. Like I have eaten something wrong. Like I have cold in my tummy.
Wish it would go away.
We will go out to cross to rd to see a huge exhibition. We should do the phone call while we are out. Got to come home and pack all suitcases. So I can relax after Et.
Bye for now.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Could be those ovaries Kuki. I felt very bloated and in terrible crampy sort of pain after my first EC. Nothing like it in the second.


----------



## Kuki2010

My dear friends,
I am in shock state. So happy. Still got tummy ache. Now I think neupogen side effect I think. It is on my upper tummy. I will half the dosage today.
My embies are ;
1*5cell
8*4cell
2*3cell
2*2cell
I can not believe it. Now we have 13 going. But of course I know last 2 are mega slow goers..But still with us.
ET will be tomorrow at 3pm. 
I am ecstatic.
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - sorry you aren't feeling great but that is a great number of eggs and now fab embryos!  Well done, stay strong and enjoy Brno x

HH - sorry Charley had a bump - hope all is ok - I know when I *dropped* P (tipped up moses basket when coming downstairs and she fell down one very padded stair) I cried myself stupid for longer than she did! x

Expat - I had the same with L she was such hard work compared to her lil sis!  Some days I would have swapped her for a puppy! Only kidding but she drove me round the bend (as is her moaning now - before a nap).  I've had to give her to her father as soon as he walks in in the evenings.  Or put her in another room whilst I calm down.  Now I've found she's more loving and wanting to cuddle and giving us heart melting smiles so this helps the crying/moaning times.  Hope you manage to have some lovely calm time together soon x

Button and GJT - hope you are both doing well  

Stephy - you are a mum now no?  I hope all went well and you are enjoying your time together as a family  

Em - I'm sorry you've so much on your plate with your little man - I hope you get all the cuddles you need to get thru the hard times  

Reb and linz - hope you and your little ones are doing well  

think I got everyone - if not *huge hugs to all*

We've finished xmas shopping, had a lovely w/e all together and now I'm starting to look forward to Xmas.  We've bought a real tree for the first time and will put it up tonight hopefully


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Still verypainful tummy. I hope it won't muck it up tomorrow's transfer.
Dr. Stepan says yes to 3 embies and he has spoken to Marek. So he will be doing it.
So excited. 
But so very tired. Will do my last two injection for the day. And go to bed early.
Dh went out to meet up with our neighbour and his friends for a drink. Me and Dd should dive into bed nicely in hr..
I fancy something sweet but don't want to eat chocolate. I want to be able to sleep tonight.  Blond one, I love proper trees. But our flat is too small to take one. We can not go back home and start decorating our little place. We have bought lovely things from the markets for our little tree.. And more angels of course.    
Love to you al.
Nite nite.
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Wow Kuki, I'm over the moon for you.


             



Expat - poor you, so hard but it's a phase and it WILL get better and you are doing amazing job.    .  I read that at  this stage they suddenly realise that they are individuals not part of you and become super needy.  And that one thing that can help is peepo games so they know you come back when you have gone - an increasing the time you go for!. Or just doing your thing but talking to them all the time while you are. There's also the frustration that they can't crawl yet.  


Hazel - sorry about bump.  I felt awful yesterday.  Saw DP new baby niece and was holding her and could see M falling backwards on to a hard floor but couldn't rescue him as was holding the baby so just watched him and then he cried and cried and looked so shocked that I hadn't helped him -    Still a rusk sorted it all out pretty fast.   


xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Charley has a really high temperature. He has not really napped properly all day and he was looking at me with a half smile tonight and quite quiet, bit grizzly, not playing. Thought he was tired until I changed his nappy and found him really hot. So I stripped him off a bit and checked his temp 38.2 degrees. I phoned the doctor on the last minute that they answer the phone and they told me to bring him up. Doctor checked him over and his temp was still up. 
Now giving calpol and he is in a nappy and an undone vest on the sofa. Finally asleep. Temp did get up to 39.1, but I have been told to only get more advice if it is 39.5 as doctor could not find anything wrong with ears, throat or chest.
Been trying to get a urine sample too! Had him on a pile of towels with sample bottle in hand. He weed 3 times over 45 mins, but I only managed to catch a little - so hard to catch - arraghhh!

He has had a snotty nose all week and red cheeks and more pooy nappies. Thought he was just teething or had a cold until the temperature tonight. I checked his temp a few days ago when his cheeks were red and there was no temperature then.

Good luck for ET Kuki.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs 

Just a quicky from me today

Kuki wow that is fantastic news what fab embies     banana^

Good look for the ET of triplets tomorrow!!

Reb aaw it will be the first of many knocks each time your heart will sink!

AFM, have had a really good day 
Zachary has been like my usual Zachary   albeit getting up at 4am      nurse came at 10 (was due at 1130!) then my niece came at 1pm til 4pm then i had to take DH to A&E for a blood test and we just had pizza for tea and all ready for bed now, hoping to complete DH christmas shopping and pick up Zacharys Elf outfit 
My niece has kindly offered to come and petsit for us when we go to Nottingham so we can have a wee break if we fancy before/after Zacharys appt which they hope is before christmas!

Off for an early night (famous last words!)

Em

HH we were posting at same time, i always found NHS direct very good for peace of mind    to you and charley x xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Thank you darling. Oh poor cherub! It is probably lovely effects of teething. How is now?

Reb,
Love the elephants.. So nervous.. Got butterflies in my tummy. At least less painful today.

Tom and Lara will be off out for couple of hrs. i will chill till 2. Than we all ge ready and go to have our 3 embies back into tummy.

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - sending loads of       your way for ET      You're doing great


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My Dad has gone missing. Left his house in Berkshire at 7.30pm and was last seen on a Police camera at Bluewater slip road in Kent at 2.43am. Nothing since. Gone past our turn off and got himself lost. Goodness knows where he has been. The journey is only 1.5 hours and he has now been 16 hours.
I am beside myself with worry and now have not slept for over 24 hours. Tried police and hospitals.
I also have a temperature to match Charley's. Must be a virus.

I feel sick with worry.


----------



## reb363

Oh God Hazel you poor thing.  Keep us informed.  Thinking of you and sending


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Oh darling. Anything we can do? Do you think his car was stolen?
Does he have a mob? Can it be traced?
Let us know as soon as you find him.
Keep calm. He bound to turn up.. Keep pestering Police. 
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Any news?
Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

He was spoken to by highways agency at 9am on hard shoulder of A20. He said he was fine and no cause for concern was raised, so just they left him.    They don't have same computer as police so did not know he was on missing persons register     

11.20am pinged ID police camera on entry to Dartford. But no patrol car in area able to attend.

Nothing since, but at least he is still alive today.


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh darling, I can not believe this. poor chap. He must be cold and hungry. He has no mobile? Got to get him one.. 
Bless him.. Lets us know when he gets to you. All such aworry.. 
Kukixxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hazel      Hope your dad is with you safe and sound very soon.


Mini xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I bought Dad a mobile and he would not keep it charged, switched on and could not work it.


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah heis like mum.. Nightmare.. She neve rknows wherre she left it and never have any credit in it..

Is Police looking for him now?


----------



## blonde_one

HH - so sorry to see you are going thru a worrying time with your dad and whilst not feeling well.  Hope you have good news and feel better soon  x


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Hazel, I just logged on and saw your news.  Will check regularly for updates.  Thinking of you  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

HE HAS BEEN FOUND








































































Metropoltan police have him in Greenwich really confused and cold. They are getting an ambulance out for him as he is cold, confused and hungry, but they say they have had an OK conversation with him. They are going to ring me with whether he is going to be taken to hospital or dropped off at our house or if we have to pick him up in the next 20 mins.


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh thank goodness, what a frightening 24 hours you have had.  Give him a big cuddle for us


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

sorry didnt get to check in yesterday

Hazel what a frightening 24 hrs i hope your dad is doing ok now   

Kuki i hope that your transfer went ok     

Em


----------



## Betty-Boo

And breathe  ..... Wonderful news Hazel    
  Mini xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning

Hazel - what a horrible 24+ hours you have had!!!  So glad he is safe and sound xx

Kuki - how did you get on? Sending you loads of      your way - I am feeling positive for you....please give us good news, I want to end this year with a good news and you WILL be it!     xxx

Just away to head to the shower before I go and finish off my christmas shopping, went a few days ago and found it so difficult, listening to christmas music and looking at mothers and children (they always seem everywhere when you are upset...even more than usual) just reminding me that christmas really is for families. Oh well these things are sent to try us I suppose! Someone I know has now suggested a homeopath just to try and detox my body - has anyone heard of this before or had it before?

Button - who so doesnt want to go christmas shopping!!

xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Hazel,
Crying my eyes out to see you note. Ah darling hope you have seen him already and he is recovering. 
Big cuddles to him from us three. So so happy that he is with you.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

HH fab news!  Hope he is ok and had a good night safe and sound! x

Kuki - congrats on your three embies   Now stay positive and calm  x

Just a quickie - took my two to the paediatric McTimoney Chiropractor yesterday for full check overs - they did need a few minor adjustments but mainly was happy with them both - done some stuff on L's hip where P was laying on her in utero and something to try and help P's absorption of food (to put on weight better).  Came out feeling much better as had been worried.  Had them weighed and measured whilst there - L is now 14lbs! and P 10.5lbs, only 3cm difference in their length too.  Would fully recommend this lady if people want bubs checked over (oxford area).  Right need to get on got MIL coming on Fri for a few days and need to get this place looking cleaner!

*hugs to all x*


----------



## jack12

just a pop in to say hello to those i know and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Hazel,
When you did not write I knew something not so wright. I am now home. If you need anything, anything at all. 
Which hospital is he in? It is a great sign that he is asking after Charley. How is Charley? How are you?
All went well darling. All went well. Let us know.. 
MRI should clear it all up. Poor your daddy. 
Thinking of you all.
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Hazel -    for a good result of your Dad's MRI.  My grandmother had a fall in her unit a few years ago and was dehydrated by the time she was found.  She was confused but recovered after a short stay in hospital.  I hope that it is something simple like that for your Dad.  If he is asking about Charley surely that is a good sign that his short term memory is in place?   

(And a name change too I see!!  I was confused reading back as all our typing had been changed too)

Kuki - congratulations on a successful ET.  I think I've told this story before but I remember bargaining Malaysian style with my Dr for the transfer that got me Maddi.  We had loads of eggs and I asked if he could put 10 in there and he said he didn't want to have that reputation and offered 2.  I counter-acted with 5 and he finally agreed on 3.  I hope that your 3 lead to at least one beautiful baby just like mine did   

Blonde One - I take Maddi to a chiro as well.  DH rolls his eyes and says that he doesn't want a child who says things like "I can squeeze in a quick babycino before my chiropractic appointment" but I am happy with her treatment.  She wasn't rolling over and my chiro did a quick check and said her neck was out (probably from such a violent vaccuum attempt) and suggested the paediatric chiro at the same centre.  5 days after treatment, Maddi rolled over.  I'm not saying that it was definitely because of that, but it obviously didn't hurt.  

Button - I did the online option this year for Christmas shopping and am giving people 'experiences' rather than tangible gifts.  High tea, musical theatre, stand-up comedy tickets...I hope they do the same for me as our unit is too full already!!  It's interesting you say that Christmas is for families.  On one hand I am excited about Maddi's first Christmas but I feel uncomfortable about the consumerism that is being placed upon her by some people. I also missed the Christmas parties this year!  It's not necesarily better, just different. Hope the shopping wasn't too icky xxx

Hope all the other EEs are well and enjoying the end of year festivities.

AFM - busy as ever lately.  So much socialising at this time of year.  Some friends from KL are doing their annual Xmas visit and start arriving next week so we are super-excited about seeing them.  Lots of rain lately and people are nervous after last years flooding but hopefully it's just regular summer rain and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I called you holly this morning .sorry.. Not operating normal yet.
I hope you come and tell us soon he is going to be okay.
Love to you all. Kukixx

Expat,
With Lara there were3. I really think having 3 makes a big difference.. 
How is Maddie? Any better?

I need to do something for the accountant in this min. Oh god.. It has been a stressful day..

I have done my own bottom injections with mys ister this morning. i shoved it in and she push the meds in. It was okay.. I did not get any gestone injections cos I thought I could not do the injections myslef. Oh sometimes I can be so bloody stupid.
It is not easy to get some in UK. 

I will have to go and see Dr. Gorgy for HCG, Thryoid and progestron test. If we get lucky tha tis. 28th he said I could go and see. 

Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hiya - Christmas name for me right now!
Dad is undergoing tests. I will let you know.

No one else can give you gestone Kuki - it is illegal.
Some places are buying in prontogest from abroad as replacement.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
I should have kept it as Holly.  

I will get the test done and if I need some I will get some. Thank you.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Sorry EE - been reading but couldn't post - was so pleased to read about your Dad Hazel.      Look after him and you xxxxx


 to all 


xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb and Expat,
I made everyone confuse sorry.
Hazel's dad is not well. And now Hazel confused us and became THE Mistletoe (Holly)!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely easter eggs

Holly thinking of you and your dad
look after yourself too honey    

Reb hows u and M is it this weekend you and dp are off out

Kuki PUPO      

Button, GJT  thinking of you both   

Blonde One, Linz, Ex Pat hope your gorgeous girlies are doing ok

Stephy any news on your little lady

AFM
been at cons had an hr appt     he spoke to Specialist at Notts, plan atm is steroids until his appt, which we received today  um its 8th Feb there is another med that they may be willing to try but for the moment we stay at 35mg alternate days he also has a UTI 2nd one in as many weeks and if we can drop lower after new yr we may get to preschool in late Jan early feb

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly Hazel,
Hope you have a good news for us from your dad? Thinking of you.. Hope you and Charley are better?

Em,
That sounds good. Poor Z. It must be so hard for him. As he is so little.. I don't know what to do with myself with all the meds..



I cannot sleep. Joys of taking 40mg pred. I lie there since 3 and that was it. I had to get out.. Had enough.
I am going to do my cards and wrapping presents. And as I do them I realise I still need to get a few things. Don't want to go to shops. I can not walk properly anyways.. And don't want to drive.. 

Today we have suprise birthday party organise for Lara. A friend of mind doing it for us.. Was a lovely suprise to find out on wednesday on to way home from Airport. My DD just adores her DS who is 8. I am sure it was his doing.. 

At 11.30 we have santa show at the nursery. I will defo go to that. And DH will be with me too. It will be his ever first watching DD performing. 

Feeling very peaciful and happy.

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki

I hope that you got some sleep
aaaw how sweet about Laras suprise birthday party 
Hope you enjoy the show and santa!

Holly
hope you have some good news soon

Well we didnt get a 2am wake up today 630 so thats something DH has gone to work, not going far today, have shopping delivery between 1 and 3 will just go to local shops and if Z naps today will get some presents wrapped!

love to all EE's

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Wonderful. Nice change. Hopefully Z is on the mend.. Your strong soldier.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Dad coming home to us today and then the task begins of relocating him to suitable accommodation near to my home for the longer term. The only thing I can say is that I am glad I have 7 months of mat leave left to sort this out. It would be a total nightmare to be at work as well.
I am hoping some sheltered housing round the corner from my house will be suitable rather than residential home at this stage. The residential homes are apparently £600 to £1000 per week. If he can live in a less expensive arrangement for the time being then this will prolong the amount of money available.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
That will be so good. Near you.. Is he feeling better? Take your time so you can get the money side right.. 
Yes timing is good. You have plenty time and energy to help him to settle into his new life. Must be so hard for him.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Hollyzel  - thinking of you      


Kuki - and thinking you might have triplets


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
That would be scary but amazing! Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Mistletoe (Holly),
Any chance you will be driving back to dads this coming week? Any chance we see you all? Let me know I have a little presie for Charley. I will send it to you. He can have it for christmas.
Is dad out from the hospital? 
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

We might be going over there tomorrow to assess the damage.

Not sure we have time to come out your way though. 

I will have to try and see you in the new year. 

It is all a bit stressful.

Hospital have advised that in order for social services to prioritise rehousing Dad with care we have to leave him in hospital. If we take him home he will be put to the bottom of a very long (months) waiting list even for an assessment. I am quite upset about this because he is lonely and bored in hospital and at risk of getting an infection. I want him home where I can feed him, look after him and he can be entertained and comfortable. But in the long term I know that is not an option, because I will be back at work.


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Hazel,
I am so sorry.. This sucks.. I bet he wants to be with you at home. Argh... 
Okay don't stress.. We come over to see you in new year sometime..
Let me know if I can do anything? I am at home next week. Mon to wed. Anything at all. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
It is me again..

I am so worried now this has not worked. No implantation bleed and no particular point pains.. It has been now 10days since trigger. So HCG should be out of my system by now. But I will wait till wed.. for testing.. Brests are sore but that is progestron.. 

Have not slept well. Going to be long bloody days.. 

Why cann't I just wait patiently.. Why can't i be normal.. hate this side of my caracter.. why dont' I just give it a rest.. so sick of feeling with this desperationg feeling.. why can't i let go.. 

Sorry. rant is over.. feeling better..

Hope you all have a great sunday.

Love to yu all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Firstly Kuki           

Secondly Kuki


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
Well I know very naughty but did my first test and defo negative. 6dp3dt. At least I know HCG is out of my system for sure.
I think it has not worked. But of course I will wait and keep testing till Christmas day. My digital one I wll do on christmas day morning and if it says not pregnant. I shall stop all my meds and just enjoy my drink and christmas.. 
Breasts are very sore but I think it is progestron. I don't have my twinging pains for my implantation. I had them in all my other pregnancies. And implantation times.. This time nothing. Just over all pain.. Like very sore.. 
I will mail Reprofit today to find out what happened to rest of our embies. If any made it to freezer in the end.
If christmas day morning digital says not pregnant. I shall stop all meds and just drink to all the way to new year!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - loads of       your way. Thinking of you    

HH - got confused there with the name change. Glad your dad is safe    

Em - sending lots of     Hope Z is well and ready for santa   

Button - how are you hun - thinking of you    

A big    to everyone


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs,

Kuki           coming your way sweetie i just had mainly af pains and very sore breasts with Z 

Holly thinking of you and your dad     to Charley and      for you

Reb was the weekend just gone your evening out with DP 

GJT and Button thinking of you both hope you will be looked after by your loved ones

hope our mini eggs are all doing ok, very exciting 1st christmases 

AFM,
was flabergasted today to receive a phone call from Queens Medical centre in nottingham offering an earlier appt than our scheduled feb 2012 one, for wait for it wednesday this week!
DH has managed to get a days leave otherwise it would have been a bit stressful as its 2 hrs journey each way on 2 trains

love to all
Em


----------



## reb363

Too early Kuki   - means nothing - keep thinking positive thoughts and btw my digital wasn't as good at picking up read as first response - so initially it said not pregnant when I was.  


Hi Em - wow re Queens, will think of you all Wed.  Yes we had a great weekend, really fun and I've a girls night out Wednesday which I'm looking forward to.


Taking M to see his Dad tomorrow so off to bed now but love to all EE and speak tomorrow night
xxx


----------



## reb363

BTW Kuki - I really think you are going to be lucky this time.  There I've said it.  Come on Kuki's embies - you can do it


----------



## Kuki2010

Ay Reb,
Made my day!!!!
I hope so.. I don't want even think other wise..
Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Update;
7dp3dt is negative.
But I promise yesterday's has a line.. I don't know how to put it on here. Otherwise I would.. so you see it with your eyes..
I can not trust the tests that much.. I paid 5 pounds for 10 of them on the net. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Betty-Boo

kuki - I personally wouldn't trust the cheapies .. 
    pee stick police here ..... 


All still early!  Fair enough seeing that trigger shot is out of body .... but testing every day would send me   


     


Mini x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - you know that if it is not read within the 10 minutes it is not a valid reading.
I know no one can tell you not to, but please leave the tests alone.

My pregnancy test with Charley was 17 days after egg collection and it was a very feint line with 1-2 weeks on the digital.


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes my dear holly.. I am addicted to them.. Sorry.. Can not help it..
How is your dad?

Mini,
Yes I don't trust them. on wed I will use Reprofit one but has to be 20 over to be picked up..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Dad is fluctuating in his levels of confusion. One minute he seems his normal self, the next minute he is saying stuff that means he is misinterpreting information from around him. He was asking me yesterday why they had all the windows above the bed open when it was so cold on the ward. There weren't any windows - he was seeing the hospital above bed tv gagets as window frames.
It is all very strange and frightening to watch.

I went to do some Christmas shopping at bluewater last night and it was horrific. So many cars. Could not get in or out. Charley got fed up and upset. I was getting really stressed. Had a little panic attack about all that is on my plate at the moment. Not only Christmas and a baby, but Dad and all that is going to entail and having to travel so far to see him everyday in the Christmas shopping traffic.

I have no idea when I am going to get around to friends, buy and wrap up presents, put up decorations or do food shopping.

I had the worst headache last night too. I have not had one as severe as that for a long time. It was throbbing everytime I moved.


----------



## button butterfly

Kuki -      what can I say?! you are only 7 days past transfer. I didnt have any pregnancy symptoms the last time until 2 days before testing (13dp3dt) , when i was pregnant the first time I felt implantation pains etc 8 days past transfer so each time is different.  Leave the sticks well alone - you are punishing yourself on a daily basis enough with thinking about it.  I have a good feeling about you so just try and enjoy being in PUPO xxx


Holly -    you really are having a stressful time No wonder you have a headache     dont worry christmas will be over very soon and we will be doing it all again next year!!!     

Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Button,
yes although i tested today. I am actually enjoying.. Think I am pregnant.. I have so much tummy and back ache.. I can not think of anythng else is cousing all these.. Than you hun.. you ready for chrismas?

Hazel,
If I was close I could look after Charley and you go do all your shoppings. You can leave him with me here and go to Watford to harlequen centre.. My sister and I wiill go there for 9-11. in themorning She will drive.. We can look after him for you.. you get all the shoping done.. Bring back the wrapping paper. Will do all packing together. Done in a day.. We load you both up before we get loaded when Tom comes home at 8ish.. 
Just don't stress.. Still plenty time.. All gets done some how.. And your friends will understand.. You have a new baby and ill dad..      Till friday. I am in the flat. Not doing anyting major..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darlings,
Yesterday eveing a awful headache started and has not stoped all night. It feels like my core of brain is thumbing..
I don't get headaches. Certainly not this sort ever.
I had pregnancies signs all day yesterday but last night they stoped. Breasts are not tender and my pains are stoped.
I did my Reprofit test this morning and there is a vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv faint line. And DH confirmed it. I woke him up at 6.09am for him to check if I am making it up or not. He says there is something in there.. But like a shadow really. Now I am worried they try to implant and but could not do it properly. 
Well see if gets darker. But I don't have the same test. I still have my stupid cheap testers. And they are so bloody crap. 1st and last time I buy them. With twins well Lara I had a vvvvv faint line on 8dp3dt as of today. 
Staying positively and hoping they are setteling in nicely for next 8 months. 
Lara has developed a cold/cough yesterday so we had an awful nite. I think today and tomorrow will be tough but by christmas she should be okay.. 
Mega busy day we have see how much I can get with my lovely thumbing head.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## button butterfly

Kuki - excited for you.  Stay positive xxx  Yeah I think i am ready for christmas, just have to get my 4 month old nephew a present and I have come to a blank so if anyone has any ideas I would be grateful.  He has a bigger brother so I have been told no toys as he has loads handed down and no clothes!!   

GJT - how you doing? xxxx Will have a toast for you when I start drinking ....at the end of the week. probably wont be long before I am drunk lol xx

Hi to everyone else

Button


----------



## reb363

OMG. I'm almost going as mad as you are Kuki. Not surprised you've got a headache with all that stress. Though I am just as bad. Of course I logged on just to see how you are doing, and am thinking about it far more than Christmas     

It's too early to get any pregnancy signs at all - either way. You won't get them for a few weeks. It's just the drugs giving you similar symptoms and that will come and go. 

If you insist on testing early please, please throw away all of those crap cheap testers and go and buy 4 first responses. It's not a lot of money compared to the money you've spent so far or the money you'll need to spend on therapy if you keep using those cheap sticks.   

I'm still feeling very positive for you......


----------



## reb363

Hey Button - how about a weaning set (bowl, spoon cup, some nice bibs) or some helium foil balloons (loads of fun over Christmas and they stay fun when they are going down as the foil rustles) or a bubble machine (both ages will like that) or a bumbo or a picture for his room that's fun or bath toys (not really toys!) or some Disney DVD's (or in the night garden?)..


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Kuki -    for a good result for you.  Hope your headache eases.  You poor thing xxxxxx

Reb -    That's what I call a SMACKDOWN!!!!    Kuki, Reb is way more scary than any   

Button - .  Love Reb's suggestions and would also add a book to the list of potential suggestions?  That's what I always buy babies.  It will last longer and ultimately be more educational.  Dr Seuss is always a favourite.  Bright colours and nice rhyming patterns which babies like.  This informative message was brought to you by Expat. 

Holly -    It's so incredibly difficult to watch a loved one become confused like that.  After her fall my grandmother had put on 3 nightdresses and Mum said she unwrapped a bought sandwich and tried to eat the packaging.  It almost sounds funny but it was so hard.  She did improve though after the fall and as I said earlier, I really hope that is the case with your Dad.

Em - pleasant surprise about the earlier appointment.  It's always nice when a system which normally causes people stress does something good.

Hope everyone else is well and that the lovely little Easter chicks are enjoying the lead up to Christmas.

AFM - Maddi has been much happier lately which has been great.  It was a difficult phase and she still has difficult days but today she was just adorable.  Her favourite game at the moment is peek-a-boo and she can play for ages and has started to laugh which is so nice (I know babies are meant to do that at around 4 months but she was never that happy!).

We are hosting Christmas lunch tomorrow for my extended family.  DH is the cook out of the 2 of us and is planning to bake his first ham. Wish us luck!!

xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
You have been my rock so far! Thank you .. But don't make me feel guilty.. Enjoy christmas.. 
I am getting there..       
I will go out tomorrow morning and will get some proper first response ones.. It seems I can not even rely on digital either.. 
Sod the signs.. 

Button,
Plenty there to choose from. I love bells. Music bells. Lara loved them.. Still does.. 

Expat,
Madie looking so beautiful and happy!!!XXX

GJT,
Hope you are getting ready...

Holly,
I hope you are coping?

Em,
How is Z? Still on the mend?

Thinking of you.. I will take my laptop with me to parents.. So I can talk to you over christmas.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I don't think anyone is trying to make you feel guilty Kuki - we are just trying to protect you! After all if you are pregnant (hope, hope, hope) then you are opening the best christmas present early! I can understand why you want to know though. You have been on a journey and a half. It is about time it worked for you.  

It is so utterly exciting. Personally, I almost don't even want to know on OTD and I wait because it is too stressful to have half results that you don't know if they are real giving hope or false hope or knowing it was a chemical. For me personally I want to have an accurate result as late as possible so there are no doubts.

Glad Maddie is happier - Charley loves peek a boo and we play it all the time. Guaranteed to raise a laugh as are kisses and raspberry blowing in the nape of the neck and tasty toes or this little piggy!

Button - Charley loves books. Especially his crinkly squeeky cloth book he can scrunch himself. The other thing in John Lewis I have bought is a baby's first Christmas photo album. It is made of felt with santa on it. That would be his pictures unique to him and his first Christmas.

Have we heard from Stephi?

Hope everyone else is having a good Christmas.

Been trying to manage. Lots to sort out. Been looking at Dad's house prices and options to rent out for an income, refurbishment, selling, options for flats in this area, inheritance tax issues for the future depending on what we do and income tax issues for him if we rent it for income.
Just found out I forgot to renew my car tax. Had a nasty letter from DVLA today. I completely forgot. Got to rush down to the post office this afternoon to sort it out. Also been trying to redirect Dad's post but website broken. At least today we have managed to get someone to go and repair Dad's door and make it look secure. So much stress. DH has been very, very good though. He is starting to be the hubby and Daddy I always dreamed of.

Charley is absolutely gorgeous. He is coping with all this upheaval with a smile. He is so active - rolling around the living room to get what he wants. Have to supervise. His favourites are paper and computer wires! Pity they never want the loads of safe toys they have, only the stuff that is not a toy! He has just had a cube of parsnip puree and baby rice for lunch and is now asleep.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh and Kuki - headache can be the first sign of pregnancy - Phoebs on another thread her only sign was a headache.


----------



## Kuki2010

My dearest friend Hazel,
Of course I know you are trying to save me from heartache. And I am very grateful.. Please keep on doing what youall doing.
You sound more positive today.. All taking place.. Weldone you... Doing so well..
And such a wonderful thing to hear that DH is being amazing.. Sooo happy.. You deserve it.. 
Enjoy Charley.. Ay the best time.. I hope we get to see him in january when things are a bit settle down.. 
Love adn big kiss to precious..
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Holly - I think (hope!) Kuki meant I was making her feel guilty because I told her I'm thinking more about her embies than Christmas!! We're also on another thread for over 40, own eggs you see - but I'm afraid all I want for Christmas is for those embies to settle in (and anyway my family is busy fussing over M so I won't get a look in!  )

Ooh yes Expat - book is a good idea. I love Dear Zoo and then the soft, folding out books by Lamaze are really nice too. So cute Maddi loves Peek-a-boo - and really glad she's smiling again. 

Off to office party - eeek. Bye 

xxx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   

Hope everyone is well    

Expat - great to hear little maddie is doing well. My little niece Lucy was exactly like Maddie - and she's such a little star   
enjoy your family lunch    

Linz - hope you and amelia are well   

HH - hope your dad is doing well, it is hard   

Em - great you got an earlier appointment for Z.. Not long now until santa comes, only 4 more sleeps   

Button - hope you're well     It's tricky buying when you have no clue what to get    Books as the girls said are great, after that I don't know    Oh I'm no use    So - will you have a little tipple for christmas? I will have a one myself and raise a glass to you    

Kuki - I still have everything I own crossed for you. If testing is the thing for you - you go ahead. It may be more stressful for you not to, so do what keeps you sane (if that makes sense)    Here's a little boogie (that's a dance   ) for your lovely little embies     

Stephy - how are you doing   

Reb - how are you getting on, ready for santa    I just love christmas - just hope santa remembers where I am   

RJS -   

Well girls, no real news from me. 2 days left in work and off until 3rd Jan    Going to see White Christmas the musical on friday night - so can't wait... going to London next week with DH just for the night for a little sneaky shop.. has to be done   Still thinking about what to do for new years - will either have friends here or may head up to them, will see... 

Chat soon
GJ


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
yes darling. That is what I meant..
We all gonna enjoy chirstmas.. Does not matter what.. I want Lara to enjoy and remember for the good reasons.. 

GJT,
We are going to go to a friend of hrs.. And stay up as much as we can.. Hulme family is dreadfull. We never made it to midnight yet.. Hopefully this year we can do..

Linz,
You have been so quiet again. Hope it is all well with you two..

Lara is not well. Got cold cough.. Going to be another long night. 

love.kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just popping in to send a group 

Kuki thinking of you i agree cheapy hpts are nasty, infact i got a bfn with one on OTD when my hcg was 109 go figure that one out!

Holly thinking of you 

Reb nice to have M fussed over will they share the sleepless nights!

I dont think we have heard from steph hope shes all loved up with her gorgeous 

GJT enjoy London

Ex Pat glad that M seems more settled 
hope the christmas getogether goes smoothly

Sorry to all i missed we left this morning to go to see specialist at 7am got home 730pm, i think next time i will stay over as am exhausted sadly DH has to be in work tomorrow and i have my furbabies my niece will happily come and house/petsit had i asked her but was short notice

Specialist was lovely, he says that Z has never really been in remission since August if hes not negative for protein for at least 3 days hes not in remission and since his steroids were dropped 2 wks ago he hasnt had a negative for 1 day let alone 3
Z is tomorrow starting on a new medication which he says puts 80% of children with his condition into remission within 4 wks, the drug is usuallly given to treat cancer in children          and likely he will lose some hair but should regrow, he will also need weekly blood tests to check his white cell count due to the new medication he will have an 8 wk course and hopefully we should see improvement if theres no improvement after 4 wks they will be doing a biopsy on his kidneys, we have a contact no for a renal nurse 24 hrs should there be any concerns and he feels that keeping Z out of school hasnt made a difference so he would be happy for him to start in the new year 

Though i do have to go back for more medication on 18th Jan

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - sounds like they need to try another drug. Many of the anticancer drugs are used in auto immune conditions. Steroids are also used in chemotherapy regimes too!

I looked up Stephi's posts

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274704.msg4794978#msg4794978


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
I did my two cheap ones. They did not show much.. One is there not there.. I thought I will try my digital which I was saving for Sunday morning. And it says Pregnant 1-2. Called Dh cried my eyes out cos all my signs are just gone. Not much left.. Almost gone to normal self. 
Had an awful nite with Lara's cold. She is suffering..But 2 more days worse is over. 
Girls, I am in shock and so so scared this is going to be taken away from us once again..
Will buy some more good tests for later. Now I wished I bought more digital ones.. Ah I was so stupid..
Love to you all.. So greatful you are here. Don't know what would I do without you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
I am hoping darling Z at least enjoy the christmas. And it is so good to know he will be able to go back to nursery in the new year. We think of you everyday.. Hopefully this new drug will do it for Z. So he does not have to go through the kidney op..Big kiss to you all. 

Reb,
You were so right about getting a good test. Those cheap ones are nightmare.. hardly any lines showing.. bloody useless things.. I will go and get some more digitals tomorrow. Today we are house bound. Lara is poorly. Sister arrives tonight. So I can go and get things tomorrow. Still won't drive. Just walking to village Boots. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Just popped on to see how you are doing.  I think the pink line first response ones are the most sensitive.  They gave me BFP before digital and you can keep them       - I'd send you some today if the Christmas post hadn't stopped next day delivery.  Max poorly too - omg - 3 changes of clothes and two of bedding.  Not great now he's on solid food - well it goes in solid anyway - tmi agghhhhhhhh  Still got everything crossed for you Kuki - this will be your year and I hope so much that this is your time.  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Thank you and your are so sweet..
Oh poor Max.. Awful isn't.. Hope he recovers till sunday.. 
Oh I know. Yesterday we had an accident.. towards the morning. now washing is on.. Sis will hang them when she arrives tonight.
Hope Max feels better very soon.  I think our one will hang about a bit while..
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - signs come and go. I did not really have symptoms proper until 6 weeks. You are not even 4 weeks yet. It saying 1-2 weeks is very promising if you are 14 days after trigger.


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - sounds promising if the digital is already picking up hcg - now you just want it to keep going up   I tested with a digital at 6dp5dt and got a not pregnant yet had had a tesco one have a very very light line the day before and the first responses I used all came up positive from 8dp5dt - I'd definately give it a few days then test again on a digital or go for a beta hcg blood test 

*hugs* to all hope you are all ok 

all fine here - girls bit grizzly as they've got colds (from me) and personally I'm waiting on my thyroid test to see if I'm on the right amount of meds.  Can't wait for Xmas - was all excited now I just want to make sure my girls have a fab time - although am sure they won't know what the monkeys is going on haha.... right gotta work out PAYE for hubby now he's got an apprentice started  laters all xxx


----------



## reb363

EE sorry for massive me post but 


M has got noro virus and projectile-ing from both ends and very miserable, poor thing   


Builders dropped a drill in loft which crashed through ceiling landed on his change mat minutes after I took him off it - brought down his bedroom ceiling and covered carpet and things including my present for him in black sticky soot.   


aggghhhhhhhhhh - don't know whether to clear up sick from every little corner of pram or soot from every little corner of room or just sit with him


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Reb darling,
Get Max settle and happy first as much as you can.. Cleaning can wait.. Get rid of sick first when you can.
Poor little soldier. All these things happen closer to christmas.. Any crises.. 
   

Hazel,
Trigger I had 8th of december at 9pm. It should be well out of my system.. Tomorrow I will buy some more good ones to test with.

Blond one,
I am 9dp3dt so they are 12 days old. I have booked beta for 28th. I am getting ints done that morning too. 
Will get a digital as well to see if it will move up at all.
I have like infection feeling inside.. I usually have a sort of reaction to wrong soap or gel. That sort of feeling. I hope it is not the reaction to embies.. 
Oh your poor girls.. Lara is realy suffering. Has been a long day and night. Really hoping tomorrow will be a better day. 
We will go to parents on tomorrow night. Are you going anywhere?

Stephy,
Saw your news thanks to Hazel finding out for us.. Enjoy your littlg girl.. We want pics when you are ready...

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## blonde_one

reb - just settle your little man and make sure he has some clean things and then relax, the rest can wait! x  The builders should have insurance to cover any damage they have done and should put everything right including the cleaning up!  Hope all is ok x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb - how awful and scary. Sometimes I wonder if there is a guardian angel.
Best to keep an eye on Max - the rest is not a priority. You need to closely monitor his hydration and keep trying to get dioralyte into him.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh and Reb and Max - I nearly forgot


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
How is Max?  

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in 

reb omg how scary    i hope that Max is doing a bit better this morning     i agree settle Max the rest can wait!

Kuki                 

Holly how is your dad

Just a quick post as need to get ready to go and collect mine and DH Christmas cake from Bakery, Z has his own     
then need to go to morrisions to get his Alpro1+ and low salt foods, then to Wilkinsons to get my santa paws things (for Willow the dog, Buddy, Jessie (whose confused whether male or female    ) Poppy and (tinker)Belle the rabbits

DH is off for a tooth extracted at 230 so will be milking it til morning     and then he and my godaughter are taking him to see the live reindeers, whilst i catch up on ironing, clean kitchen food cupboard and clean 2 rabbits hutches at least then i wont have any jobs to do until about the 29th!

Em


----------



## reb363

Hey Kuki  

Felt sick when I saw you'd posted wondering what news. 

Max seems a lot better today. Rough night. How's Lara? 

Xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Staying mega positive.. No cheap sticks going to get me down.. I will have my line later when I get my good ones..
Enjoy the day!!!

Reb,
Darling don't be.. It is okay..      I am positive.. All the way now.. 2 more days..
Oh so glad that Max is a bit better. Lara is still asleep which is great news..I think the snot went hard now. She hates the wattery nose. And ever single min says nose mummy nose nose again.. We had this all night.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Yes I am positive too - woooo hooooo


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my darling friends,

Doing my daily morning report;

Digital says; Pregnant 1-2. I hope it is all okay.. Not sure when it is suppose to move on to next stage. I have 2 more of them so I will do one tomorrow and one on monday. 

It is Christmas EVE!!!!! We are at Parents in Gosfield. Beautiful morning. Everybody still asleep. I have been up from 4am..But got up from the bed at 6ish.. Had my disgusting thyroxine and streiods with my toast. In an hr time I will have the other disgusting ones.. Busy day for us.. Lunch with friends. I will see a little boy who is just 1. Will get lots of cuddles in with him.. I love it.. Then stupidly we will go to Freeport to see some shoes for Lara in Clarks.. Lets see if it is going to be a big mistake. Might be..

Wishing you all a great christmas. Hopefully it will be a lovely one without so many illness...

Love to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If it helps I still have my digital dates

OTD 22nd October, which was 17 days after egg collection, it said 1-2 weeks

26th October it said 2-3 weeks, so that was 21 days after egg collection

1st November it said 3 plus, so that was 27 days after egg collection. 

I did not test everyday, so I do not know exactly when it changed.

You are pregnant Kuki - how exciting!


----------



## butterflykisses

hope you all have a special time with your family and friends

lv marie 76xxxxx


----------



## ambergem

Hello lovely Easter Egg ladies  

Just popping on to say a huge MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all  . I hope you all have a wonderful time and I hope 2012 will see more dreams coming true   

So delighted for you Kuki, take good care and I'm praying that your little embie/s is/are getting snuggled in for the long haul    

Sorry I've been such a rubbish poster of late- my parents have been away for a month (got back yesterday) and Emilia's reflux flared up badly again so it's been hard to find time to do anything! Thankfully I was able to persuade the GP to prescribe Emilia some Ranitadine and it's worked wonders   she's so much better! Really looking forward to our first Christmas together. My New Year's resolution is to post more!!

Big love & Christmas wishes xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Merry Christmas everyone!        

I have to pinch myself when I sign a card ''Mummy''.
I never thought I would have that priviledge.


----------



## blonde_one

Merry Christmas everyone   xxx

Kuki - this time last year we knew it was twins - I hope you stay positive! x

x


----------



## Kuki2010

My dearest friends,
Have a wonderful christmas. Enjoy.. Love you all very dearly.. You have been so so good to me...
Thank you..
Today it has been a difficult day. I had some bleeding I am hoping it is nothing to do with embies.. 
Very worried. But I will sleep and see what the test will say tomorrow morning.. 
Maybe I am losing one and the others stayin. Ah who knows..
I am still very positive and hopeful. 
Merry Christmas!!!!!
You are the best!!!
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Implantation bleeding seems to be very common Kuki - keep positive.


----------



## Kuki2010

*Merry Christmas dear friends,
*Good morning to you all.
Did 3 tests
Digital said 3min later Pregnant and waited another 1.5min to say 1-2weeks. So not sure what this mean. All on other days just came as Pregnant 1-2 weeks.
I did my cheap string little test. I never manage to get a positive on those ones before and today there is line. Not so very dark but dark enough. Not that faint. 
But the internet cheap one is very faint still.
I did not bleed all night. But I was lieing down all night. Tummy felt frigile with lots of pains. But we went out yesterday for lunch had big lunch. And lots of wind and constapation.. But my tummy defo not well. Lots of pains.. Not sure belongs to what..
Still very positive.. And hopeful. Roll on wed to see how healthy my precious emby..

Holly,
Thank you.. Those dates help a lot so I should be okay..
Yes yes now you are mummy!! Enjoy your first Christmas!!!!

    

Love to you all. Hope you are going to have fantastic time today!!!

I did Lara's socks stockings.. She opens those when she wakes up in bed. See if she will rembmer. We have attached it to her cot yesterday so Santa will come and fill it up. As she went to sleeps she said; mummy I have been very good girls. Santa will bring lots of goodies for me.. Me andTomboth said; oh yes he will .. Lots..

*Merry Christmas darlings!!!!!*

Love to you all.

KUkixx


----------



## reb363

Merry Christmas To The Gorgeous Easter Eggs
- and hoping it's a wonderful 2012 for all.
xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear darling friends,
Happy Boxing day to everyone!
I did my 3some testing. Digital did the same thing yesterday. And said 1-2 again. Today is day 13dp3dt. Tomorrow really should move on to 2-3 surely. Cheap tests are still very faint lines.
No bleeding. Thank god. And my tummy feels so much better. Before after bleeding my tummy felt so tight and painful. Not sure what was that but lets see what is tomorrows blood test will show us. I will repeat the test on friday morning too. See if it is doubling. 
Today we are off to see SIL's new born baby boy Bertie! He is 3 weeks old.. I cannot wait.. Will be more presents and like a christmas dinner. Yeah!!!
Have a wonderful day all.. 
Love. 
Kukixxxx


----------



## reb363

I dunno Kuki - I wouldn't put too much faith into the conception indicator.  It tells you when it thinks you conceived not how pregnant you are.  So it is saying implantation happened 1-2 weeks ago which feels right to me.  So if it is saying 1-2 you are 3-4 weeks pregnant which is right, based on your LMP. 


Both Max and me are alone so sick with the norovirus.  We had to cancel plans as there are tiny babies where we are going. I was awake all night with awful pains but got up to give Max milk which he then threw up all over the bed, soaking through the duvet.-Day 4 - aghhhh


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Oh you poor darlings. Sucks.. Poor you two..
Just running out to our SIL.. 
Will try to check on you two as soon as we get home at 4ish.. Well hoping it will be..
Hope day will progress nicely and you two will feel better.
Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

Reb      to both you and M i hope you are over it very soon

Kuki i agree with Reb, re the conception indicators my i used one 15dpo and it 1-2wks  but my hcg was 109 at 14dpo they are just a rough guide honey, i hope you have a lovely day with bertie 

Holly i hope that you had a lovely christmas despite your worrying over your dad   

Blonde one, Linz75, steph hope you had a lovely day with your little ladies

GJ and Button       hope the day was managable i always remember how i felt pre success 

AFM
we had a quiet christmas at home, its the first time for 10 yrs about we havent had guests my sister is coming over this afternoon with my niece 
More mayhem        we had a lovely day and was suprised by a phone call we received from Zacharys new specialist to check how we were doing hes doing ok he has his first blood test to check his kidney function and white cell count on wednesday 

love to all
Em


----------



## blonde_one

Just home after a few days visiting family - hope everyone had a fabulous Xmas!  We had our first sleep over at my parents with the girls - little P was bunged up so not happy but both have been really good with all that's gone on 

Now the countdown to birthday... ([email protected] time to have a birthday!)

xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Finally have internet access!  We are at the Sunshine Coast with DH's family and I haven't been online.

Not sure who to write to first!!

Reb - I feel awful for you...I had a tummy bug last weekend and threw up for the first time in 8 years, then Maddi got a mild version of it and it scared me.  I can't even imagine how you must be feeling.  Is it worth getting admitted to hospital?

Kuki - oh my goodness!!  This is very exciting.  I will wait for your 'official' announcement before we break out the dancing bananas.

Linz - glad to hear that Emilia has had some reflux relief.  Make sure you look after yourself too xxx

Blonde One - glad you had such a nice break.  Organising a sleepover with twins must take some serious preparation!

Em - great that the new specialist is being so helpful.  Always makes you feel better to know you have someone who cares.

Holly - hope you enjoyed your first Christmas with Charley.  What did Santa bring for him?

Hi GJT and Button!!  Hope you had a lovely Christmas.  Did you have a white one?

We had a lovely day.  The weather was a bit icky with rain and strong winds but Maddi was in a fab mood and spent the day happily laughing a squealing.  She had a late afternoon sleep and stayed up until 9pm rolling around on our bed and smiling at us.  Cheeky monkey.  The only downer was that my parents couldn't have lunch with us as my Dad had the tummy bug that everyone here seems to have at the moment.  DH's Dad was sick yesterday and my good friend text me today to say that her whole family is down with it too.  Fortunately it's only a 24 hour one but still very annoying.


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls!!!!!!
Kuki - how you doing xx

GJT - how you doing - managing to get through or are you still needing a drinking buddy? xxx

Hiya everyone else sorry there is a downer post here!!!! 

Hmmmm Not sure how well i could say christmas went! Will write a longer post tomorrow.  Wanted to leave my DH yesterday as I dont seem to be making the grade much with MIL and I dont want him to be left out with his family.  MIL does not know me - I am trying so much to please everyone but I just cant seem to get it right!!  There is a word that seems to be above my head and it is FAILURE in capital letters it has been getting bigger by the week.  Plus family (in-laws on christmas day) werent very supportive or thought about anything I would have been going through.  I know you think I am being stupid but that is the way I am feeling now.  I always go out of my way to try and think how others are feeling etc this is everywhere I am, but somehow I dont seem to be getting it in return from those who are so called closest.  Hate being a nurse with a so called caring nature - why cant I be an absolute b**ch!      Sorry I think I have hit a very low part and I am struggling to pick up - I know it will get better!  Just feel that its such a shame to take DH down with me - think he can do so much better than me and feel that he could get someone that would please his mother!!!!! 

Button


----------



## reb363

Button - F   his mother.  He didn't chose her and she's obviously sad, nasty, horrid old bag   .  He did choose you and that's because you are absolutely wonderful.  Speak tomorrow but sending you a big   and lots of love.


----------



## ambergem

Button, I would like to echo what Reb has said (well said Reb!). Big love to you Button- you are definitely NOT a failure, you are a kind, funny and lovely person who deserves to be treated as such!!!     xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Button,
You don't let them get you down.. You are an amazing person!!! Come on.. 
Just ignore the *ow..
You and DH love each other and the rest just a history..
Sending    
I am at docs tomorrow for blood tests for HCG/Progestron/Thyroid. 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - I'll be holding my breath.  Let us know when you do


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - good luck!

Button - MILs should be banned, or at least bound and gagged until they can be kind and thoughtful and say all the right things. They can be   nasty sometimes.
Mine is saying it how it is without too much kindness about my dad. Saying that he has lost his marbles and non compis mentis and therefore should be left in hospital.
Apparently I should not worry about him being there with no entertainment and picking up infections and getting worse surrounded by people with dementia far worse than he is. He scored 25/30 on the tests, so he is only just bottom end of normal. He is bored silly reading the newspaper and in a bed where the telly does not work waiting for social services to advise. He came out for Christmas, but has had to go back to keep his place on the social services assessment waiting list. So I am exhausted rushing back and forth to the hospital which is not in our area, trying to keep up with my little man who's routine is in tatters. Dad will become institutionalised and even worse, probably unable to even manage in sheltered accommodation if we don't get him out soon.
I said to MIL that she would not like it if I left her in hospital under similar circumstances and she said that she was not non compis mentis. I tried to point out that one day that might be the case. Grrrr   Just because you are a bit forgetful and have had a virus that has made you a bit worse does not mean that you don't need a home enviroment, a comfortable arm chair, access to a television, a telephone, being able to choose what to eat, be able to buy a lottery ticket and see your possessions. She would NOT like it and maybe I should remind her of this conversation when the time comes.

Button, you are not a failure and things will work out eventually one way or another - keep the faith.     

Reb - how is Max today?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,
I can not believe people some time. How unkind and nasty they are.. It really suprise me.. So upsetting.. 
That is why this world is nasty place to live.. Thanks to most of people being nasty.. 

Holly,
I hope dad will recover and won't need most of the things.. And I totally agree that he has to be out of there so he can recover as much as he can and as quick as he can.. It is such a shame that system once again lets us down.. He should have stayed there to get on the list etc.. It really annoys me and upsets me so much.. 
Does not matter even our brain is totally cooked we still deserve the intergraty and disant living.. What is the matter with your MIL. Christ.. Is that how we value people and thse are our loved ones and dear people to us.. God.. Lets hope we don't ever need these sort of people to do us any favours.. 

Button,
How are you feeling today? Hope out of the darkness? Don't let the loosers get you done.. Just don't....

Will be leaving in an hr.. To go and get ints done first than docs for bloods and wait for the results so we can get more meds and advice etc.. Going to be long day.. Sister is looking after Lara. I am so happy she wont' be draged half way cross London all day. And glad that Tom will be with me all day.. Will write when I come back..

Talk to you later.

Love.

Kukixx


----------



## ambergem

Holly- what a horrible, uncaring woman your MIL is   I really hope you can get somewhere nice sorted for your dad soon. It must be awful for you to have to leave him in hospital   You have such a lot on your plate at the moment, I hope DH is helping? do you have friends nearby who could help out with Charley?     xx

Kuki- GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you     xx


----------



## blonde_one

Ladies nothing more I can say than MILs are a strange breed and to be taken very lightly!    x

Kuki thinking of you today!       x

Reb - hope you and Max are feeling better!   x

expat - glad Maddie is being nice for you now - nothing better than the sound of a happy child   We get giggles from both for silly things like when we sneeze etc    it's adorable! x

Em, linz, stephy   and I hope all is ok with you and your little ones x 

Sorry just a quickie as one done gotta go and get the other....  hope your Xmas' have been as nice as ours - girls were very spoilt (need to buy a toy box now!)  We put up the jumperoo last night and L loved it, P sat there studying it and contemplating everything about her.  Can't believe how fast they are growing, we were looking at high chairs yesterday in Kiddicare!  Didn't much of a birthday lay in today, think they are a thing of the passed, it's 8am or shouts now but I wouldn 't change it for the world! back later x


----------



## reb363

Hollyzle -      - in the end, people reap what they sow.


Blonde-one -               So glad you had a wonderful first Christmas.


Kuki - have a lovely day         


Expat - so glad Maddi is loving the festivities and hope your Dad is better.


Em, GJT, Linz, Button, Marie, Stephy   


xxxx


----------



## reb363

... and Blonde One .... sorry can't send you a lay in but ...



and wow 8am is fab - you're a clever mummy!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

OOoo just jumping in to Wish Blone-One a massive Happy Birthday!!!

  

Have a wonderful day

Mini xxx


----------



## button butterfly

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLONDE ONE - hope you have a great day even though you didnt start with a lie in xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Happy Birthday Blonde One. You have the best birthday present this year!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Blonde One    Have a  fabby day

Reb hope you and M are getting over the norovirus

Kuki hope all is going well in London     

Just a quick one, Zachary has gone to sleep  he was up at 5am for 3rd day running, i have list of jobs to do tho i might catch 40 winks but i have Health Visitor coming between 2 and 3 and Nurse coming at 130 tho that may mean 230 and DH is coming home as no work to do should be home just after the visits are done   Nurse is doing Z's bloods today tho i think we may end up going to hospital hes so resistant dont blame him though

love to all
Em


----------



## blonde_one

thanks ladies     just popping on to see if any news from Kuki......


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Just came home. Has been a difficult day. Exhausted.. 
HCG is 287.4. Is too low for 15dp3dt. So another nightmare end will wait for me I think. With Lara it was over 600. 
Who knows maybe there is one in there and it is getting okay.. Friday we will repeat the bloods in the morning.
I am trying to be positive. Will be on meds till 6 week scan. I had my ints today.
Lets see what next 2 weeks will bring.
Will catch up properly tomorrow.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

kuki  stay positive and strong for fri it's the increasing that matters and 287 isn't such a low number for a singleton - Lara started off a twin and thus the hcg would have been higher (just like mine around 600)      x


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah Blond one, that is what I am holding on to..I am hoping one okay one there..
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki 

at your stage with Zachary my hcg was only 109  and a friend hcg at the same stage was 21 and she has a 3yo        its not the level hun its the doubling         until friday hun

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - that is not too low - it could even still be twins. 
This was a study of normal pregnancies and for 19- 20 days post trigger shot some normal single pregnancies had values of 135 and some normal twin pregnancies had values of 215.
Yes 284 is below average - but still in the normal range as there is such a variation.
As the others say it is the doubling that counts.

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you my dear friends, 
You make me feel so much better.. I hope it will be okay this time..
It is just never clear cut.. Never simple.. never straight forward.. 
But once we know it is going to be just one amazing ONE!!
I don't what I would do without you wise girls.. 
I am going to talk to them all tonight and hoping they will listen to their mummy and stick to me properly..
Love. Kukixxxxx


----------



## reb363

Oh Kuki what a stress for you. A single HCG test won't tell you much - you need the second to be of any use - but you know Barts won't do HCG/bloods because it just leads to more worry and normal pregnancies often have a low HGC and deliver totally healthy babies (and boys usually have lower HGC than girls). The ultrasound is a much more accurate guide and until then, and I know it's easy to say, try and relax for you and your embie. Has anyone clinical actually told you it's a bit low? Keep saying to yourself you are pregnant, you are pregnant, you are pregnant.


----------



## ambergem

Kuki- mine was 391 at 20dp3dt and I was convinced it wasn't a viable pregnancy!! As Holly said there is a huge variation. Keep positive     xxx


----------



## reb363

We crossed over darling - that's the spirit - come on Kuki's embies- hang on in there - you can do it


----------



## Kuki2010

Feel so much better now.. We still have a lot of chance to have a healthy baby.
Doc said it is okay for one baby. We see how Friday one will be he said. It should double. And he said it never that clear cut he said. HCG is difficult and shady area he said some it does not but still end up with healthy babies he said. 
So I will carry on as all going to be okay. When it does not I deal with it than.. 
For now I am pregnant and we still have a big chance that our second miracle will happen.
Kukixxxx


----------



## reb363

YAY -               that's what we want to hear.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my darlings,
I don't know what would I do without you all. I think I would have been in mental hospital by now.
Got up with feeling utter crap with cold and flu but mentally very positive and peaciful. 
Last baby it was doing everything wright but my instincts were telling me something was not wright. 
This morning they are telling me it is going to be okay.
Will be 6week scan and enjoy it till than..
Will get my drugs for next 3 weeks today. My sister is with me till sat. So I need to get things done while I have her..
She has been so good. She cleaned the flat yesterday. I came home to lovely happy two girls. They had a great day together.. Wonderful.. I am one lucky lady..
Love to you all. And hope you will have a great day..
Kukixxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
HCG is 571.3. Was expecting around 540-550 or so. Only has been 44hrs.. Look who is counting.. 
I am so happy. I really hope it is going to be okay.. We are so close and yet so far.. 
Can not wait till 2 weeks to see how we will be doing.. 
I will try to be all posiitve and just enjoy next 2 weeks. Won't allow negative thought to bother my tum tum..
Love you all and thank you all for increadible support. I could not cope this without you all. Thank you.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Can we get out the dancing bananas yet Kuki.

Oh   it .....I've had enough of waiting....


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah darling, I love the dancing bananes.. I hope it is going to be okay.. But positivity all the way.. We deal with it what ever in 2 weeks time..
How are you? Charley? and your dad?
Kukixx


----------



## ambergem

Congratulations Kuki!! Fabulous news     xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kuki

I am so happy to read your post      coming from me too!

Keep those             thoughts coming you have a fab HCG

Holly hope that you are doing ok how is dad ?
Hope Charley is doing ok

Blonde One loved reading about L&M so cute also love your new avatar pic soooooo cute
belated    

Linz how is E hope the reflux has settled

Reb hope that you and M are over the norovirus now       for a happy healthy new year 

Steph hope you have enjoyed your first christmas as a mummy

Button and GJT how are you both thinking of you both      

Ex pat oops i keep missing you sorry! hope you and maddi are both doing ok i think its NYE with you as i type so Happy New Year to you and all the best for a happy healthy and fun 2012

AFM
felt a bit deflated this am as my counselling has been cancelled so i called to ask for how long and the answer might as well be how long is a piece of string! Still i have waited since April last year hopefully it wont be longer than another month or two! Have got lots done this morning, caught up with 2 wks of ironing done another 2 loads of washing hehe, sorted Zacharys wardrobe out, small clothes out all new ones in.  We also got copy of letter from Zacharys specialist doesnt sound happy reading mentioning biopsy plans on a positive note his first bloods were ok, but he does have another UTI awaiting the culture to determine which antiobiotic its resistant to.

DH wants to go to meadowhall tomorrow as Zachary has taken an interest in photography keeps whipping my camera    and ELC are selling vtech ones half price but not in stock online

Love to all

Em


----------



## GJT

Kuki - great to hear that all is well so far     It's just fab news. Sorry I have not been on to check how things were going but you are always in my prayers       Loads of       your way - and only     thoughts....

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely Christmas    

Button - how was your Christmas.. I just ate and ate and drank. Gym for me starting in January    

Blonde one - a belated   

Em - sorry to hear you're waiting so long for counselling... hope Z is ok..    

Expat - you'll be the first to ring in the New Year - so HAPPY NEW YEAR   

A big    to all the EEs and little EEs    

GJ


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Thank you hun.. Cos of you I am in this stage.. Still here getting there very very slowly..  
We looked for those and could we find any. No.. It was nightmare.. Tom has got really upset. It was going to be his birthday present to Lara. Than it became the xmas present..But never made it to our house. Let us know if you can get some..
Hope Z is doing well? Stay positive. Councilling will be arrange probably in 2012!

GJT,
Thank you darling. With all your prayers we are one step closer..  
Enjoy your new years eve. What are you doing in the end?

Linz,
Thank you hun. Enjoy your darling in your new years eve!! Hopefully lots of relaxing and sleeping.. That will be us doing.

I have to get the old washing away. New washing is on. Still got to prepare dinner. And hopefully a shower with Lara and bed early. Tomorrow 3 girsl we are off to watch Happy Feet 2. 9am show. It is going to be interesting. Sister goes to London for a party in the afternoon. For us I have not thought about anything special to do but maybe thank you cards Tom and Lara can do.. I know I am so bad.. 

Hope you are enjoying your friday night. Last one before we face 2012 challanges..

Love to you all. 

Kukixxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friends,
Thank you for being my friends! I could not cope with 2011 without you all. You have no idea how much you have helped!
I love you all.
THANK YOU!!!

A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! I HOPE 2012 WILL BRING ALL OUR DREAMS AND MORE! LET IT BE A FULFILLED ONE.

Love always,
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It has been so nice seeing you twice more this year Kuki!
And what a fabulous year it has been for the Easter Eggs . Let there be another fabulous year ahead for all of us and all our hopes and dreams.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Lets see each other more often in 2012.. Love to see Charley of course.. Got his xmas present still here.. 
Enjoy your new years eve with your darlings.. Big kiss to preciuous.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ambergem

Happy New Year lovely Easter Egg ladies & babies  

Hoping for more Easter Egg babies in 2012   and the realisation of more dreams. Thank you all as always for your continued friendship & support.

Big love, Linz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

Well here we are 2012

Wishing lots of  dreams coming true for the coming 12 months


Love Em and Zachary x x x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

You are probably all asleep (unless any of you are still awake in a drunken stupor - like my brother-in-law, who rang us at 5:30am to incoherently wish us a happy new year     ) but I hope you had a lovely evening...no doubt full of reflection, gratitude and hope.  I gave Maddi a big kiss before going to bed (at 9:30pm, such a party girl) and thanked her for joining us in 2011.

We are back from our week at the beach (windy and rainy for most of it   ) so I'm back online again and will post more.

Kuki - it's time.............           Hip, hip hooray!!!!!  This is wonderful news.  The biggest hurdle of all has been jumped, now let's run towards that all important first scan   



Button - sweetie I was so sad to read what you wrote about how awful you've been feeling.  Please don't associate the ability to conceive easily with being a successful person.  Loads of (please excuse Australian slang term here) dregs (bottom of society people) have babies and that doesn't mean that they are good people.  Likewise, almost everyone I know who has difficulty conceiving is a wonderful, caring, deserving person.  I know that it is so incredibly difficult to see clearly through the fog and mothers-in-law are not the kind of people to spend time with at this point.  If your DH is anything like mine, she is the only person in the world who I am not allowed to say a bad word about.  You are a gorgeous, fun-loving, funny, intelligent and caring person.  You are having trouble having a baby.  You are not a failure in life and don't let anyone let you feel that way.   

Holly -I agree that it's really important for your Dad to be somewhere that requires physical and mental stimulation.  Is he the kind of person who is interested at all in technology?  I just wonder if something like an iPad with puzzles, reading, music, communication devices etc would be helpful for him?  Not too sure how many people in their 80s would use one though.

Em - that's great that Z is interested in photography.  I've put a couple of apps on my phone which make photographs with frames, effects, colours etc.  Lots of fun.

Blonde One - a belated happy birthday to you!  I imagine you are feeling very reflective at this time of year after everything that happened to you 12 months go.  What an incredibly happy ending!

Linz - how's Emilia's reflux going lately?

Reb - still worried for you.  Are you and M feeling any better?

GJT - thanks for the early New Years wishes!  Not sure if you saw on TV the fireworks in Sydney?  We are all feeling very patriotic at the moment as they were heralded as amongst the best in the world (as declared by Australians no doubt   ).  Your fam came to you this year didn't they?

Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses




----------



## Martha Moo

happy new year

we saw the new year in at home

Zachary was brought by ambulance to local A&E and now on childrens ward

Not sure what plan of action is as havent seen dr yet hes slept from 10am til 3pm and is asleep again now

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Darling Z. At least he is sleeping. Poor little thing. What brought it all up? He was doing well in last couple of days no?
Love.Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
I read that again. Is the doc asleep or Z?
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Hi Em    - what happened with Z? Such a worry for you.


Just wanted to wish all the EE an amazing 2012 and hoping that all your dreams come true     


Expat - we're miles better thanks and had a fun NYE.  It's a horrible bug and tough when there's just one of you but we're totally better and M is back to his usual eating for 12! I need to cut him down really .......


----------



## ambergem

Em & Z- millions of  . What happened?? So scary for you   Thinking of you and hoping Zachary is better and home soon. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Em and Z -  hope all is ok x

To everyone may 2012 be a wonderful year for us all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

thanks for the hugs

we are back home for now.........
As for what happened i dont know really.... yesterday his urine output dropped, he woke at 5 was ok for 2 hrs playing since 7am hes just laid and slept refused food refused fluids, then started being sick was complaining of light making his eyes hurt, apparently its viral infection, the dr at hospital said if he manages fluids he can go home, he hasnt managed any fluids (this worries me a tad) but the nurse said he could go home as he passed 20mls of urine, been sick 3 times since so think we are in for a long night i do think if it wasnt bank holiday and full up they would have probably kept him, he slept the whole time we were at the hospital bless him so 6 hrs (hes not asleep now though!)

Me and DH have just had a curry from takeaway DH is now asleep 
the specialist hospital have said they would take a look at him but we shall see how he goes overnight as its a 2 hr trek

Hope everyone is doing ok

Kuki, when is scan day 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Em - how hard!     

I am very surprised that they did not keep him in, but of course I don't know the doctor's findings or diagnosis. I am surprised because he has a kidney problem and if I remember rightly, is on long term steroids. Not the normally completely well child with a virus, he is a vulnerable child. Has he managed to take his steroids and keep them down?


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Oh darling. What a night. I am hoping they are taking the right decisions. Listen to Hazel. Do not hesitate to questions the docs.. My mum saved my life and my sister's life twice cos she questioned doc's decisions.. 
We think of you all the time.. How are you all this morning?Z any better?
Ah how can you make him drinnk? What can you do? So very hard.. Impossible Lara to have a drink if she does not want one..

Reb,
You are better? Max is better? All so quiet. Hope you two recovered..

Love to you all my friends. I hope you are having a better one..

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

How are we all, Hazel hows dad doing is Charley ok

Kuki how are you doing

Hope however you all celebrated new year it was a fab time 

we are doing a little better
I was confused because i  was concerned about the fluids with the kidney problem their view is that his immune system is reduced so its normal to get every bug going 
I may be wrong but since now hes treated elsewhere .......... the dr just said see how he goes with his fluids (he had taken none) and if he does ok he can go home then an hr later the nurse said he could go because they felt they could do no more than we could at home, they didnt feel it necessary to speak to the renal unit 

Overnight hes done ok was sick at 5am slept until 8am is taking small amounts of fluids but no urine output as of yet will give another hour

Feeling better for a few hrs sleep but DH looks to be starting with what Zachary has had i think i had it last week

Holly he is on steroids every other day the hospital told me not to give yesterday since everything was just coming back so hopefully today he will keep them down fine 

We are having new years dinner today   well myself and DH anyway, my godaughter is 22 today so i must call her as i havent got her cards yet oops!  am sure she will understand though

DH is sleeping so i will make a shopping list and sort that  and when he wakes he can go for it!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darling EEs,

Em,
I am okay coping with waiting for scan. Trying not to worry about m/cs..
How is Z? I hope lots of wees?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Hope that 2012 is treating the easter eggs nicely 

Kuki

It is hard not to worry especially when we want this so so much

As well at this time i think a little knowledge is too much knowledge (or at least thats how i felt at the time!)

Hope that 2012 is treating the easter eggs nicely 


Yesterday he managed 2 wees but the sickness has stopped so thats something his dipstick yesterday am was high for ketones (am not suprised by this) but last night it was lower but still there  protein went from trace to 1+ and blood went from negative to 3+ he still complains of sore throat and sensitivity to light but that said hes active so not overly worried

Am waiting for first wee of the day and 9am so i can consult with his nurse update her on the weekends events, DH is off today hes exhausted apparently but feeling better than yesterday

On new years day i booked our holiday we are going to southport where we went last July, Z loved it and still talks about it and at least we know our way around etc we are going for his birthday and then will do a wee party when we get back, i think we come back on M's first birthday 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Darling Em,
Glad to know it is a bit better.. You poor thing how are you coping.. Dh is taking a day off. He should help you a little. Try to get yourself rest a bit..
I have booked my scan for friday this morning. So a bit excited and lots of worry.. I try not to.. But can not be helped. 
Getting things done today.. but not many people turn up to Lara's nursery cos of the weather.. So no lunch club today. I have to go and get her in the min. 
Talk later. Hope wee comes lots and lots and okay..
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Egggs

Hope you are all doing ok

Holly how are things with you hope they are improving

exciting times coming up with LO's first birthdays woop

Kuki  be thinking of you for friday what gestation will you be 

Button and gjt             

Yesterday i tried to speak with Z's nurse she wasnt in but spoke with his Asthma nurse who knows about his issues
She did agree with me and has noted my concerns the NS nurse is due to come today to do Z's bloods and check his BP, see if he has any Odema and his weight, hoping that they can source his next bottle of meds local to save me a trip to Nottingham will find that out today too

Otherwise we are all good, had an exchange of words with DH yesterday, since he was off he stayed in bed til 10am then got up complained he was tired, then went to the gym for 2 hrs came back (and was tired again) he then told me that i shouldnt be tired because its not like i do anything as in work          so i went to bed when Z did last night          

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Oh yes.. DH needs a slap. Please take number one so you can take care of your big and little one. 
The nurse has been and Z is doing better?
GP came back to me and he could not get EPU for me. Well I was not holding my breath.. 9 more sleeps to see if things are okay. Friday I will be 6+6. Ivf calculator says so. I suppose it will be sort of one day give or take. 
You know what our vtech camera arrived yesterday. I ended up buying on line ELC site. Pink one was available. Lara loved it.. Had a go lots and lots.. Today she seem to forgot about it all together. Don't they funny things.. 
I am going to use my stick mixer today. Christmas present. Going to make a lentil soup. Not sure if it will turn up okay. Just waiting for washing machine to be finish so I can hang those up.. 
Had afternoon nap so feeling so much better.
Hope you all are okay..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Kuki

Nope the nurse hasnt been she double booked shame really as Z was happy to do blood today shes coming first thing
I went to the disney store sale today and got 2 things for him was £10 

I was sitting eating lunch well about 3pm when my mobile rang and it was the dr we saw on childrens ward Z definitly has a urine infection (we knew this anyway but she wasnt listening to us) so now needs antibiotics our cons is away this week but she spoke to another who said start antibiotics and see cons next week because  having so many he should be getting investigation but whether that will be with our local or specialist hospital i dont know

To save us the nurse has offered to pick up the medicine and bring for us as weather is stormy and windy and we expect floods tonight and to top it off the contract DH was working on is laying off for a month nice one, so we are popping over to see his mum this weekend whilst we have funds to (shes awaiting respite care prior going into a nursing home as shes bedbound)

9 more sleeps           

Em


----------



## reb363

Em         Husbands (and DP's) can be exasperating sometimes   - like having 2 children   


Massive hug to your brave, beautiful boy.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Em - how tricky. Having so many people having an input to care! Glad you are getting some treatment now. The reason why I asked about the steroids is that you mustn't stop long term steroids suddenly and often if acutely unwell the dose needs to be increased. If the normal dose is not going in then intravenous steroids are given.
It is strange that they said they can't do more in hospital than they can at home! In hospital they can give IV fluids and antiemetics surely. Of course I am just making a general comment and I don't know your specifics.

Kuki - everything will be fine. More scans often = more anxiety? 
Good luck for your scan on Friday


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly

I agree with you  as does our nurse 

I am not medically qualified but to me if you have someone whom is not passing urine and not keeping fluids in it needs attention, i think tomorrow will see the return of fluid balance he has no obvious swelling though that said i just bought age 4-5 pjs today and they are tight 

I completely agree re the steroids it was just really BH monday he couldnt i just followed their guidance our cons at local hospital is on leave if he hadnt been then he would have been admitted i am sure of that, he seems to be doing ok now (no sickness) We have informed the renal unit i only wish i could do more for him but know i am doing all i can so sad we just hope the new meds do their thing and hes in the 80%

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There is a good chance hun, keep positive. It must be really stressful. I look at Charley sometimes and worry about how I would cope if he was not well or injured.

You are totally right about fluids and urine output. We would definitely monitor such a patient in a high dependency bed if things did not improve in a matter of hours in a normal bed. Especially if they have underlying renal disease and immunosuppression. Infections can be nasty, especially if the host does not show early signs or fight back due to immunosuppression. I am sure things are compromised due to bank holidays. My Dad has now been in hospital twice at Christmas time and things drag very slowly. 3 years ago he had severe influenza, chest infection, confusion and severe breathlessness - so much so that he could not lie down, get himself to the toilet or get upstairs to a bed, but because of bed pressures and holidays he was only kept in for one night and then they discharged him still really poorly and I had to take a week of carers leave from work as he was not safe to be left. That story began with being seen in the emergency GP clinic on the Sunday, sent out with paediatric dose of antibiotic and no inhalers. I sat up with him all that night and rang the emergency doctor twice. Then in the morning I took him to the surgery myself. That GP took one look and sent us to A+E. We were told we would be met with antibiotics, Oxygen and steroids and nebulisers. Actually we waited 12 hours in A+E and medical assessment unit to even be seen by a doctor. All the while he was getting worse. Then even at 10pm I asked for a steroid dose to be given as he had not had any and was told it was not due til morning.  As a hospital pharmacist I was doing my nut! I could have given him everything on admission if they had let me!

It is really horrible having to subject your baby to nasty procedures and drugs. It is for his good though and being a parent is hard. I know how I felt with subjecting Charley to IV cannula, NG feeds, and tongue tie operation and those were relatively short lived. It must be heartbreaking to keep having to bear these things.


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
How are we doing today?
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I developed a migraine yesterday sent DH out as ran out of paracetamol and he came back without so i went to bed at 6pm got up at 930 to take down the decs (not superstitious but i dont think i want any more bad luck!) better this morning

Holly thanks for your post it is stressful but i have to believe this will work i have to focus that hes in the 80%

Kuki how are you today 

Reb how are you doing how is M

Ex Pat how is little M is she doing ok how are you

Blonde one how are your wee princesses

Linz hope that Emilias reflux is settling 



Yesterday morning nurse didnt get to us because no one knew where the anti biotics were, no one could track the dr til about 11am so nurse came at 430 the renal nurses had rung and spoke to us and said that after speaking with another specialist renal cons he felt biopsy is the next step as they had hoped for more improvement by now however she did say that if Zachary has a UTI it could be the reason so we need to get it cleared up to give the drugs better chance, our renal specialist is on leave so another is looking at Zacharys blood results today and review whether to increase meds now, whether to book in for biopsy its all a bit strange though because what our local hospital tell us is that although he has an infection the white cells in the urine is normal but it did grow a definite bug and it is a new bug as is resistant to different antibiotics which he started yesterday afternoon

He also has cold i feel much better this morning though and Zachary was such a star having his blood taken (it comes at a cost tho     )

We are going to see MIL tomorrow, as DH has no work for 3 wks we may not have the funds to go in that time and what spare we have we will need to save incase we have to take Zachary to QMC 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
I am feeling so much better in my tummy. Not sure why. But hoping it is good news.. Trying to stay positive.
Lets hope before you go you will have some decisions made for Z. And glad you are feeling better.
Will be nice to be away to MILs.. Like a little holidays. Hoping it will be a quiet and relaxing one for you all.
Today I am doing year ahead planning. I love it.. So lets see how much I can get.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em    


Kuki - everything crossed for you today hun


xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

We are off to Sydney for a week tomorrow and not sure if I will have much of a chance to post.  

Em - will send lots of good vibes your way.  No doubt the migraine was a result of all the stress you've been under so make sure you look after you as well.  Kisses for Z xxxxx

Kuki - crossing absolutley everything I have for a great scan.  Look forward to hearing your news.

Much love to everyone else.  We are very well.  Have been doing non-stop socialising as lots of friends from KL have come home for Christmas and we have been catching up with them.  Was lovely to see them all again.

Maddi has decided that life isn't so bad and we are even having comments from people on the street about what a happy bub she is!  It's amazing how quickly they change.  She's making an attempt at crawling and it's hilarious to watch.  A lot of effort goes into moving 10cm over a 5 min period


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
It is not today.. It is next week. 7more sleeps.. I am going absolutely nuts..
GP could  not get me an EPU app. he told me to go private. I thought I go with my original plan and wait till friday. I should be 6+6 well 6+5 or so.. Better for HB..And see if they are okay..cos it seams I do have hb at 5+5 and goes pear shape after that.. so this time I said to myself I actually wait to 7th week. But there you go.. doing it on friday 13th..
MIL has got it wrong too. She called me to arrange we are going to meet up etc.. Tom can not come so I did not want to be own my own just incase it is the bad news.. I asked MIL to come with me. I hope it will be okay.. She is not the most cuddly people I know but she is close by.. She can make it.. Better than no body.. 
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Oh I see - sorry!!! Yes don't go too early it just scares you.  6.5 is definitely the earliest to even consider it.  Until then put those feet up and keep thinking positive.


----------



## blonde_one

Em - enjoy your time all together and I hope Z is better soon - can't imagine what you are going thru  

Holly (HH) hope your dad is ok and you are getting support from your DH during this hard time - hopefully Charley is being so cute it makes up for everything  

Expat - enjoy your Sydney trip - glad Maddie is now playing ball - they are so cute when they smile, giggle and just sit there all lovely - everyone comments on how cute and good mine are although they do then add ooo but you must have your hands full *sigh*  

Linz - hope all is ok - hope all is better with little ones reflux - how is she doing now? Mine are still slug like but P moves around the play mat a lot more than L so far.  Both lift head and feet off the floor but neither rolling totally or crawling .. suppose it should be in the coming months eh! 

reb - hope you and Max are both over your bug and feeling better  

kuki - I too thought it was today so will be thinking positive thoughts all week for you still  

stephy - hope all is going well with your princess and you are enjoying being a mummy!  

button, GJT, Marie and everyone else - hope you are all ok and planning great things for this year   

all good here - the girls were a little unsettled by the late night and being away from home for new year (was only at the neighbours! haha).  DH has now gone down with a horrid cold and my back has just pinged when changing L - I'm praying it doesn't go   Have started my diet - day 3 today, this time I will do it! x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darlings,

Had a nice sleep. Well all 5hrs.. A lot for me these days.

Had a very sexy dream Was nice and no pains. My tummy feels okay now.. I hope it is oka in there.. 

Blond one,
You can do it.. Just focus.. You can and you can.. How much do you need to lose?

Reb,
You two are recovered from the nasty virus?

Holly,
How is your dad?

Em,
How was the night?

Expat,
Enjoy hols.. And Happy Maddie!!!

Stephy,
Hope it is all well with you and baba.. Come and tell us all about it when you can.. 

Linz,
How are you and Emilia are doing?

Button,
You are all so quiet.. Is everything okay?

GJT,
How is your new year going hun?

Marie,
How are you?

This was my sad attempt to do personals. Forgive me.. 

Wishing you all a great weekend what ever you are doing.. We are going for birthday present bargain hunting for friends etc.. Me and Lara..off to Watford. I will get myself a dress. Sister's christmas present. I hope I can find something nice.. If not I won't buy it.. I will look for it another day..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Hello All  - thanks for lovely wishes.  Virus gone but got a horrid chest infection.    might go to doctor Monday.


Kuki -      hope you find a lovely dress.



Blonde One - hope back is temporary ping;  nightmare when you've got to pick up babies and put in cot etc... Good luck with diet.  Mine's started badly this year as so much nice Christmas food left after I was ill.


Em - hope Z had a good night.


xxxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Ladies   

Reb- Sorry to hear you're still not 100%    Sounds like you need some antibiotics. Hope little Max doesn't catch it. How's he doing? Getting big I bet!!

Kuki- Glad you're feeling ok. Hoping the next 7 days speed by for you. The wait to that first scan is awful! I had my first scan and saw Emilia's heart beating for the first time on 13th December 2010 so 13 is a lucky number for me- I'm sure it will be for you too      

Em- So sorry to hear Zachary has a cold on top of everything else   , he has been through so much, poor little man   . I hope you're hanging in there, it must be terrible seeing him poorly and all the worry that goes along with that     . Thinking of you hun    Get well soon Zachary     

Expat- Have a wonderful time in Sydney. I have such fond memories of Sydney, it's a fabulous place!! Glad to hear Maddi has cheered up    Emilia can be quite a grouch unless she has my undivided attention!! She's still not napping properly during the day (won't sleep for more than 30 minutes) which means I struggle to get anything done until she's gone to bed. She thankfully does sleep well at night so I shouldn't really complain but I have to admit to being very envious of my friends whose babies take a couple of 2 hour naps per day! How's Maddi's napping going? Must be great to see her nearly crawling   

Blondeone- Emilia isn't rolling yet either   . I seem to remember my HV saying that girls tend to take longer than boys to learn to roll, but I'm a little concerned because although she kicks about alot and moves arond on her play mat she makes no attempt to roll! My dad reckons she's just lazy. I worry that maybe she hasn't had enough time on the floor because I tend to keep her upright as much as possible because of the reflux. Are you weaning yet? I give Emila baby rice or baby breakfast in the morning and a puree for lunch (usually something like carrot, butternut squash, sweet potato etc). She makes such a mess and doesn't eat very much of it!! Most of her clothes now have orange stains!!

Holly- Have been thinking of you a lot. How is your dad doing? Is Charley still enjoying his food?

GJ & Button- How are you? I hope Christmas and New Year weren't too difficult for you   I remember how hard I used to find that time of year    Hoping and praying    so hard that you have a great reason to celebrate next time      

Stephy- How are you and your little girl?? Please let us know when you can    I hope the lack of sleep isn't too horrendous but I suspect it will be- I remember it well   !!

Hi to all the other Easter Egg ladies   

AFU- We're well. Emilia's reflux is so much better      We don't have periods of inconsolable screaming anymore which was awful, I felt so bad that I couldn't make her feel better    I just wish the doctor had prescribed the Ranitadine earlier when I kept asking   She still vomits quite a lot though    but it's not too bad as long as I don't lay her down too soon after feeds. Just waiting for her to start rolling now      and hoping she gets the hang of napping soon! I have bought the "No Cry Nap Solution" book but I don't know when I'm going to have time to read it    Every day I look at her and think how incredibly lucky I am though    I haven't worked out how to post photos on here but I have put a few on ** so if anyone wants to "friend up" on there PM me and I'll message you my details.

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Linz - I usually put a link to photobucket on here. They are very easy to upload and get an album URL.

I would not worry too much about Emilia rolling yet. My friend's little girl is 5 days older than Charley and she is only just mastering rolling now. She did it twice a couple of months ago then nothing for ages and now just at Christmas she has the urge. So she is 6.5 months. Charley on the other hand is a tinker and is rolling across the room to every sort of mischief he can get himself into.    He has been rolling both ways and over and over for several weeks and is now caterpiller crawling by stretching and inching his way. Earlier he was on my lap and he must have rolled over about 30 times. I was pulling him back onto my lap at every turn and then he would turn up the other way again. He has been quite exhausting today with all his frustration and mischief making. He has had a fixation with my mobile phone, the remote control, magazines, the computer wire. You name it. Once he is fixated he is continually stretching and wiggling to get it no matter what. I think boys do do physical stuff earlier and language stuff later.

He does still love his food. Today he had baby porridge with banana for breakfast, butternut squash, baby rice, carrot and mashed peas for lunch followed by a suck on a stick of fruit toast, and apple, pear and natural fromage frais for tea. He eats everything I give him so far and almost always finishes what I have prepared. I really don't know the quantity I should be feeding him. I don't want to make him fat after all these lovely months of him following just above the 9th centile perfectly, but of course I don't want him to be hungry or not have enough energy to grow now he is burning up all these calories rolling and crawling. He has been waking in the night for milk again.

It is lovely hearing how the other babies are doing.

Reb, I am sorry that you have a chest infection after the nasty winter vomiting bug struck Max. Hard on your own being ill and having a little one.

Em - I hope little Zachary is well as he can be tonight and you get some nice sleep.

Stephy - can't wait to hear how motherhood is for you.

Button - are you feeling any better now hun? We have missed you lots. We want our bright little button back!

GJ - how are you doing? Any exciting plans lined up?

Kuki - I hope LO (s) are settling in and making their mummy not too sick and tired (though of course bitter sweetly you might secretly wish to feel lousy for reassurance, then wish you hadn't wished that when it is so blooming horrible)     

To all the other EE - hope you are doing well. Update us!

Thanks for concern for Dad. He is at home now with social services popping in to check on him twice a day for a couple of weeks. He is a lot better. His memory is now terrible compared to how it was and he seems to be very anxious about everything. He did manage to take the bus into town today to go to the bank. He seems much better at home and probably does not need social services at all. I want them to check on him for a few days though for my peace of mind that he is OK and not disappearing off or getting stuck with anything that goes wrong at home.


----------



## Kuki2010

Mistletoe Holly,
I just could not get used to this name. 
Glad dad is home. He will do so much better in a few days I am sure.. He is glad to be home. Is that mean soon you two will be visiting your dad? We get to see you. 
Hazel how close are you to Forest Hill? I will pm you.. You know I can not remember which station I came.. Oh god.. my brain.. Cooked by steriods..

My tummy is down. It feels different last 3 days. And I feel better. I don't know it it is good news or not. But trying to stay positive and hoping it is good. Maybe my body is getting used to be pregnant. I don't know. 5 more sleeps to find out it things are okay. I am keeping it busy.. So I don't think about it.. So far working. In my last trials did not.. But inside something still telling me it is going to be okay this time. But so so worried it won't..

Have a lovely sunday all.

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I expect you have recovered from all of those juicy follicles Kuki! Tummy will be feeling better now after all that swelling and fluid has healed up. Be positive.
Not very close to forest hill. About 30 min drive.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

Sorry didnt get chance to post yesterday was a long day as we left at 730 and didnt get back til 730 and was tired from being up early travelling etc went to bed just after 9pm

Hope that you have all had another weekend

Kuki when you wake you will be able to say i am seeing my baby this week 

Holly glad to read your dad is home    i cant imagine what a worrying time its been (and will continue to be) for you

Reb get well soon

Linz i agree with Holly, all babies are different, when Zachary was similar age he didnt move anywhere! Like Emilia he had reflux and we concentrated on keeping him upright also and he hated tummy time but come 8 months he was rolling in all directions and commando crawling, i remember being worried tho because he couldnt sit unaided and didnt until he was over 10 months     whilst friends were having their LO's sitting by 8 months no 2 of them are the same 

I am sitting in bed my eyes are stinging so am going to try and sleep soon
I had a phone call from one of the renal specialists on Friday (ours is on leave) Zacharys white blood cell count has dropped quite low (he didnt say how low) so we have reduced the dose of cyclphosphamide which hopefully should stabilise them and review on wednesday hes also due for review with local cons the same day, currently his protein has been 3+ for 2 days (tho this could be due to the UTI) the blood has dropped to trace from 3+ his nurse did ring friday too, she said that atm Zachary is best placed at home she explained we could put him in a bubble in a cubicle but if he was going to pick up infection he would so that is what we are doing for now, hes had headache and sickness for part of the day but perked up later in the day, DH has no work so far for this week so he is going to help out and i got an appt for counselling on thursday so hopefully that should help!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Thank you hun. You cheer me up with your comment of actually all going okay. I hope so..

Em,
Use DH lots these coming week.. At least you can be rested as much as you can..They all need you..
Hope you are dreaming away now.. 
Yes hun yes.. This week I will see my baby/ies.. Cannot wait. 4 more sleeps.

Sending lots of love and wishing you all a great week.

Keeping it busy. And getting on with work load.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

yay 4 more sleeps

We are just off to outpatients to see Zacharys nurse because of the protein and low white blood cells they want to check him over if any concerns he will see a different cons this afternoon (hopefully it wont be needed!) 

Hope you enjoy your busy day ahead

Em

Edit :

been seen by nurse and registrar at outpatients, He has a temperature bp slightly raised and lost a little more weight we are home now and return on wednesday morning hes currently sleeping just having half hour before preparing dinner


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Friends,
Hope is all well with you all. 3 more sleeps to find out if we are mega lucky this time. 
My tummy is up.. Cage is pressing against my organs. This did not happen till 10th week with Lara(twins). I worry there is two in there. Both not healthy but trying to stay positive..
Today is a big day. 2 jabs for Lara. I am keep saying they will give her special powers. She is buying it but I think she will change her mind as soon as after one. 
3 more sleeps to the scan..

Em,
How did yesterday go?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kuki yay 3 sleeps to go    

Have you had another busy day today, hope you are keeping yourself occupied how is Lara  (and Tom!)

Holly hope that you and Charley are ok and that you are looking after yourself i think often we are so busy looking after others we neglect ourselves a little from time to time

Reb i hope you are feeling better

Ex Pat lovely to read M has turned into a smiley happy baby 

Linz glad to read that Emilia is doing better with the reflux  it continues for long time to come

Blonde One hope the back ping was a temporary thing and its all back to itself today

Steph hope you are adjusting to mummyhood and its all you dreamed of

GJT and Button how are you any holidays planned for this year, do tell us and make us all jealous think of you all often

sending love to anyone i missed



Kuki2010 said:


> Em,
> How did yesterday go?


We saw the nurse, hes lost a little more weight, bp is up a little from last week, he had a temperature, his chest was clear (was examined by registrar) so we were able to bring him home we have to take him back to childrens assessment unit (CAU) tomorrow at 10am well will be 1030 by time we are there to see his local consultant (hes been on leave since 16/12) he will see the nurse at same time he will have blood drawn too for this weeks bloods and hopefully we receive results tomorrow afternoon.

Today, DH went to see gp about his asthma and then we went into a town into the next county had a lovely day, we bought Zacharys new bed and anti allergy bedding covers, we just need curtains and duvet now i bought myself some new boots from my christmas money (i still have £70 left lol) but Zachary still didnt eat he has drank a little more today tho 

Off for tea, Dh is making fish as i am tired out!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Glad they are checking it all out and you are going to see your normal consultant. Hopefully he will be on the mend faster. 
Oh great to hear you had a nice time in the countryside and did some shoping.. Lovely..
Enjoy your fish and hopefully a goodnight sleep. You so deserve it. You are doing so so well. I take my hat of you.. Take good care of you and your precious famly..
We have survived the day. Jabs day. It hurt but both recovered very quicly.. Hoping into be in bed soon. But our daddy still not home so we are waiting for him still.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi my dear friends,
One more sleep I found out. I had 10hr sleep last night. Was so tired. So went to bed at 8pm. Slept till 4. Than were up for 2 hrs.. But manage to get back to sleep. Got up before 8am.. Wow for us.. Lara slept for 12hrs.. I think the jabs for her. Scan anxiety for me.
Sending you all lots of love. I will write tomorrow after scan. Going to FMC. Should be back by 1pm.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter eggs

Hope you are all well

Kuki 1 more sleep wow, 
  
I have my counselling appointment today i think its just to meet the counsellor and outline what issues i need to work through!
Shes on leave next week so first proper session will be 2 wks today tho its been hard working out the directions as cant find the place i need to go to on route planner so have decided to get a taxi today which is coming at 1230 my niece is coming to sit with Zachary when i go for my sessions (shes 20)

Yesterdays appointment wasnt brilliant, i felt really deflated, cried most of the afternoon/evening theres no progress made and until Zachary can clear the UTI the meds wont work (says the renal specialist) so i asked about IV antibiotics which they say will make no difference so he has started a 2 wk course of antibiotics altho it may need to be changed tomorrow and if so will start a new 2 week course bloods repeated on wednesday but at present his dose of cyclophosphamide (the hoped for wonder drug) is still reduced and we are informed that until he can maintain the average dose things wont get better and theres always a chance we can be where we are again in a few more weeks.

I just feel deflated like no real progress has been made since august 

well i best go get ready as need to get some juice and lunch for my niece and Zachary 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

Em       stay strong and I hope it all goes well this afternoon for you x

Kuki - I'm   so hard all is good for you tomorrow am     Don't worry re numbers beforehand, as long as you see a good healthy one that's all that matters!

 to all x

AFM - all well here (altho L on antibiotics for a cold) - had L's eye appointment this am at Addenbrooks - all ok and Dr reckons it's a hemangioma (not a cyst after all - it's a raised area of abnormal blood vessels) and these normally go by themselves in children and if not then a long way down the line we'll look at cosmetic stuff to rectify it.  Will be monitored a lot to keep checking on sight and if the raised area is going down/away.  Our big news today is that P has rolled onto her front for the first time today   Also my diet going well so far so I'm feeling positive  right off I pop - love to all xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Em - try to think positively. I know it is very difficult when your child is ill and nothing seems to be working.     for you.

Kuki - very best of luck tomorrow hun. I hope it is very good news.


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   

Hope everyone is well    

Em - thinking of you and wee Z - sending lots of       your way   

Kuki - everything I own crossed for you for tomorrow. I will be       non-stop    

Blondeone - good to hear from you, Hope the girls are well - and little L feels better. My sisters friends little one had a haemangioma - and she's fine, went itself.

Button - how are you doing, hope all is well   

HH - hope you and C are well    How's your dad doing   

Expat - hope you're enjoying Sydney - just loved it there    

Linz - good to hear from you   Glad E is feeding better    

A big    to everyone

AFM - had a lovely christmas and NY.. I love that time of year - and I just feel that DH and I are a family and we have a great close family around us - I actually forgot about IVF which was great    .. Just ate loads and drank plenty and got lots of rest    Was lovely..  Back to work and have been really busy.. Have booked a little holiday for feb - so looking forward to that - spa hotel, eating and shopping will suit us grand before we start our next tx. Not really decided when we will go again, but sometime in the spring..  

GJ


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Thank you so much. I will update 1ish..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi GJ - spa hotel and eating nice food sounds like a wonderful thing     . Although I would not give up C for the world, I do dream of the old days ever now and then,  when I used to be able to take myself off to Champneys for 3 days.   I did recently have a little bit of ''me'' time in that my friend from playgroup is doing a beauty course after being made redundant on mat leave    from her law job. She used me as a case study for hot stones massage for her portfolio. She is literally round the corner and DH was left holding the fort while I went there for 1.5 hours x3 times. Bliss. Enjoy!

Kuki - I won't be in at 1pm, but as soon as I get in at about 3.30pm/4pm I will be logging on. I am so hoping for you!


----------



## button butterfly

Hello Girls

I have been hovering in the background and even wrote replies but never posted them!  Anyway I am thinking about you all individually!!

Em - you are at the top of my list because I am thinking about you and how much you are going through right now!!  You have so much going on and you still manage to come on here and give us support.  I have no idea what all you are going through right now,but having worked in a renal ward in the past have a fair idea how your lives are with being intouch with consultants and nurses continuously.  I really do hope you get some good news soon xx  Worried about you and your energy levels xxx       

Kuki - Goodluck tomorrow!!!!!!  I have a good feeling about you!  You so deserve it xxx

Hazel (holly) - I wrote a few times on how I feel for you and your situation with your dad!!  I am sooooo disappointed with the NHS right now! I work in it but I am shocked as to how they treated your dad with regards to breathlessness - I fight tooth and nail with doctors for my patients.  We can be at logger heads ...what is their problem of not giving medications sooner to try and reduce exacerbation of medical conditions and the like?!!!  My uncle died just before christmas - he was admitted to A&E on a few occassions with abdominal pain, given painkillers and then sent home, sadly he died of a PE and I am livid cos they didnt really bother fully investigating the cause. Think it was the treat and discharge attitude because they had no darn beds!!!!

GJT - Glad to here that you have had a great time over the festive period!!  Is this wee holiday in feb a hoseasons again? 

Hi everyone I havent mentioned - i will do more personals but DH is saying to get off the computer!!!!!

Nothing much with me - just getting on with things for now!!!  Not as emotional when asked anything about it so that is a bonus!!!  

Bye for now 

Button


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Button - I know - I was beside myself working in the NHS in an intensive care unit. I was fully expecting him to need CPAP or intubation if they let him get worse and worse with no treatment for hours. Trouble was that time I had full blown proper influenza myself and had stayed up all night looking after him, so I was not in any fit state to make a fuss. I could also see how busy they were and I know from my own job there is only so many patients you can see to at once. I also was worried that I was over dramatising because of my job and perhaps he was not as bad as I thought     I did not want to make a big fuss and for some doctor to tell me that he was not like one of my patients because of XYZ test results that I was not privy to. I should have just gone with instincts though as on many many occasions my instincts are spot on.
SO SAD about your uncle - just awful. I am also at logger heads with staff for my patients too. I have had a few cases in where they are prime candidates for a PE and showing many of the signs, but for some reason they don't think it is that even when I am saying it could be. Been a few incidents when I turn out to be right again. 
I once saved someone's life on another website supporting people with broken legs. Got involved with that when I broke my ankle. An American chap came on saying he felt a bit short of breath and his heart was feeling fast, like he was running, but he was sat still. I told him to go immediately to the ER. I then did not hear anything for 8 weeks and I worried. He came back on saying that he had taken the advice, gone to ER and they found a clot from ankle to groin and multiple PEs through both lung fields - he was hours from death and he was on ICU for 6 weeks. He came back on to thank me.


----------



## reb363

Ah!! You can now use iPad with ff - hooray. Will post later as lots of chatter but Kuki - just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and say that everything is crossed for you


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Kuki         xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter eggs

Just popping in 

Kuki thinking of you and sending            

Button so sorry to read about your uncle     and thank you for your kind words 

Reb ooh you have an ipad what are they like dh wanted to buy me one for christmas but i am not sure what i would use it for      or if i would indeed use it!

We are off to Leeds today DH has an appointment with Blue Arrow there they may have some night shift work starting next week so we are going to have lunch out with Z and then i will go and find a duvet and some sheets for Zacharys new bed, which is coming monday 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

good luck Kuki         x


----------



## butterflykisses

good luck kuki               

                      lv marie 76xx


----------



## GJT

Kuki -


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,
I am sorry. I had visitors in the flat. i could not write front of them. 
It is good news.. Well good.. Great news.
We have one perfect baby on board. With its size measuring great for its dates. And has a lovely HB. 
It is tiny but good size at 7.4mm for 6+6.122bpm. Doc was very happy. With its position/sizeHB and size. I can not discribe you how I feel.. I am in shock.. The happiness.. I am delighted.. We are going to have a little celebration tonight as soon as my sister arrives. I know it is stilll early but we never got to this stage in last 4 years.. So we shall celebrate the day! 
Thank you for being there with me for me.. Thank you.. You are great help to me.. As always.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi kuki

am out so no smileys but kuki so so happy for your news

you truly deserve it after all the heartache youu have had getting here

i wish this happiness for each and every FF but especially my easter eggs

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Em. i can not stop crying.. I am so happy..
Mxxx


----------



## blonde_one

so happy for you!             xxx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - fanatastic news          

GJ


----------



## button butterfly

wooooohoooo Congratulations Kuki!!!!!!

I am so chuffed for you!!!!!!!!!!! just want to give you the biggest hug ever!! Well done

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ambergem

Wonderful, wonderful news Kuki. I'm delighted for you     xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have been dying to get on here tonight, but something has got in the way all evening. Could not get computer out earlier as it had run out of power and Charley is trying to electrocute himself or strangle himself on electric wires at every opportunity and then I had to take him to bed and then the potatoes started boiling over.     

Anyway here now and as the computer was firing up I was having my heart in my mouth to get to Kuki's news.

Yippeeee! I could not be happier for you. It is amazing and out of this world news.             

I cannot wait to give you a big hug. I will have to plan to come over to yours in the next couple of weeks. How are you fixed for a visit on about the 23rd or 24th?

They are supposed to grow 1mm per day from 6 weeks - so 7.2mm is a great size for 6+6. Well done Kuki - that conversation we had in November about you knowing you would have more kids. I really hope this is the one darling. You deserve it - no one can have tried harder than you.


----------



## reb363

Kuki - amazing news, so thrilled. 

Not a good day for us. Flood at house. Had to move out. So much ruined. 
I don't even have a bed. Insurance might take weeks.  

So kuki's news made the day end with a big smile xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

OMG Reb - was it to do with that burst water main my DH was going on about?

Oh I hope it is all replaceable stuff and not sentimental irreplaceable. How very upsetting for you.


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Darling Friends,
Thank you so much for your lovely messages and amazing support. 
I am so so happy.. Can not discribe it..

Oh Holly,
24th will be great for us.. I can not wait to see you both.. Let me know for defo.. Looking forward to my cuddles.. Thank you darling. You brought tears to my eyes this morning.. I can not stop them they just flow out.. Who knows maybe this is it..Still will take it one day at the time and be greatful for each day.. 

Ay Reb, 
I can not believe it. How did it happen? What a nightmare you have been through since Chrismtas.. You poor things.. Where are you living? With DP? Goodness anything we can do?

Linz, GJT, Button, Blond one, Em, Marie, thank you darlings.. I could not do it without your support.. And witout FF.. All grateful to you!!!!

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hi Girls,

Sorry to silence....been crazy few weeks.

Reb -    So sorry to read about your house. What an absolute nightmare. Hope you are all safe. Thinking of you and family. xx

Kuki - I have been thinking about you for weeks and have had a very good feeling...I was so praying for you. Now I have read your AMAZING news I have tears in my eyes...     You are an inspiration to me....You have never given up hope or belief and that is something I aspire to...but which I am also frightened of if you know what I mean?... I am so so pleased for you. One day at a time...but I have a good feeling about this... xxx

AFM...I saw the consutlant yesterday re my back. My pain was pretty bad over Xmas...sadly being at home is tough with bending down all the time to play with DD etc. Since returning to work it's been a bit better and I am a little teensy bit hopeful that I might start IVF soon-ish. Waiting for AF to arrive before I have an FSH test. DH has been really poorly with a chest infection...do you think he should wait before having SA? I am planning to have FSH and probably AMH levels done before seeing IVF consutlant...18 months ago these tests showed low egg reserve and I want a realistic up to date picture before we undertake another cycle...

Anyway, today is really about Kuki....lots of love to you hon.
xxx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   

Kuki - it's great. It's just the best feeling in the world - you enjoy every minute      

HH - sounds lovely, you treat yourself every chance you get   

Button - great to hear from you    I'm glad you are getting on with things and healing - just takes time and you have been through so much.. we are all here for you     Any little trips or hols planned. I'm here planning for the year    We're going to Hong Kong in feb - but will definately do the log cabin in the summer.. looking at going to scotland   

REB - OMG.. sorry to hear what's happened. Have you managed to sort things out? Once you are all safe that's the main thing      

RJS - poor you with your back. Nothing worse than that. Have everything crossed for your next tx..      

Big    to everyone 

GJ


----------



## tinydancer811

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm baaaaack!  And what a week it's been (holiday was very nice thank you) BUT...

Oh my goodness Kuki!!!!  What amazing news!  So incredibly happy for you xxxxxx  I am really excited about hearing more about the journey you're about to go on.  Mwah, mwah, mwah!!!

GJT - so glad you enjoyed your xmas and NY so much.  I remember your amazing xmas spirit from 12 months ago...I wish you lived with me.  I can ben such a Grinch at times!! 

Button - that's just dreadful about your uncle.  It's always awful when you lose a family member but in those circumstances....how is your family handling it?

RJS - always wonderful to hear from you.  My back is incredibly sore right now and I have started taking paracetamol each morning, so I can't even imgaine what you have gone through.  It's so awful isn't it?  It's amazing how much you find you need your back to do everyday things.

Holly - I loved your story about saving a man's life online!!  Go you!!  It was also interesting to read about how well Charley is doing after such a rocky start.  He's obviously meeting milestones early which shows that it hasn't affected him at all.  Wonderful news.

Linz - Maddi didn't roll over until 5 months and her little friend who is now 9 months is crawling and still not rolling.  Another little friend of hers is a reflux baby as well and has also stayed upright for most of her life and isn't rolling either.  I wouldn't be concerned yet.  They really do develop so differently.  Maddi is quite verbal and alert but not so quick on the physical milestones.

Blonde One - always a pleasure to read about how well your girls are doing.  It will be interesting to see if when one does something (like roll over) the other will follow suit from watching!

Reb -   what a shocking start to the year.  From here on in I hope it's up, up, up    Where are you staying now?

Em - how was the counselling session?  I had one a while back and thought it was great.  It's so nice to talk to someone who you know is really listening.

AFM - got back from Sydney yesterday after a fantastic week.  We saw people from primary school, high school and KL which was fantastic.  Did lots of sightseeing and Maddi was quite a good little traveller.  A bit shouty on the flight but overall I was super proud of her.  DH goes back to work this week so life goes back to normal again.  He didn't enjoy his new job and found settling back into life in Australia a bit tricky, so hopefully it's a better year for him.


----------



## blonde_one

Just a very quickie from me as off to mum and dads to go and help out after mums had a fall (she got a ride in the air sea rescue helicopter as she'd hurt her back).  All ok but going to help dad walk our 10dogs and take over food to keep them going without having to cook for a few days at least.

Girls tried baby led weaning last night and results were:

Twins 1 BLW 0 - they had broccoli, carrot and swede, bits went near their mouths but nothing really went in haha will try fruit tonight.

*hugs* to all xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blonde One -     Hope  your mum is ok and hats off to you looking after them and twins


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Hope you are all keeping well and warm!

Kuki are you still on  with a very good reason!

Blonde One hats off to you looking after the twins, walking the dogs and your parents hope you find a little bit of you time (somewhere!)

GJT how are you doing Hong Kong wow how exciting DH would love to go to a log cabin, hope its warmer weather you get in Scotland!

Button how are you doing

Holly hope things are settling down a little with your dad, hows Charley doing

Reb hope you are back to full health

Steph hope you are settled into mummyhood

Expat welcome back hope you had a fab holiday lovely to hear about Maddi

Linz hope you and EMilia are doing well

RJS    for the back, nothing worse i have spinal probs but get referred pain to the left hip thats bad enough, i hope that you soon have some respite and can plan in a tx

sorry to anyone i missed!

AFM,
Had a busy weekend catching up on chores   (some girls have all the fun!) 
Today we had to go and collect some more antibiotics for Zachary from local hospital
Have just had a takeaway Curry for tea as we were expecting Zacharys new bed arriving at 530-6 they rang to say running late deliver between 830 and 9 obviously not a great time since Zachary hasnt a bed we sold his junior and it was collected this morning, curry arrived and at same time got a phone call to say can we deliver the bed tomorrow, um no you cant! Its now meant to be with us between 8-830  everythings waiting just for the bed including a tired boy    

Hopefully off to see gp on thursday about getting fbc as having a fair few dizzy spells and one was at top of stairs and i fell (thankfully not down them) and cut my hand   

Em


----------



## reb363

oh em       you really are having such a tough time.  Hope the dizzy spells get sorted soon, awful.  


Blonde one  - so sorry about your Mum and bet she'll be really happy to have you and the twins there.  Sounds like great start to BLW - fun   


Expat - M is also good at talking but not physical milestones - like his mum!!   Yes I must admit a bl**dy awful start to the year.  Living at my sisters which is great but really missing being at home with everything to hand.  Still v lucky in lots of ways as nothing we cared about damaged just decoration and furniture.  


Kuki - just so so thrilled for you that nothing at all can stop me smiling.  Not even 100 gallons of water.  Really there was only one thing I wanted this January hun and it was for you to get your BFP.  The rest is all bullsh*t.  


GJT, RJS, Button this year is yours - hope so much it brings you all the happiness you deserve.  I've a good feeling


Big kiss to Liz, Hazeltoe, Stephy 


Reb xx


----------



## Kuki2010

My dearest Reb,
Thank you darling!!! 
You all helped me so much.. But you were my rock in those dark very dark days.. When my mind playing me like mad.. 
With your help I will get there.. 
How is things at home? Has the water gone?

Em,
Please please take good care of you.. Zackary needs you!!!!    Has bad arrived?

Busy weekend. Saturday write off with Ints drips. Sunday was Sister day.. I tell you.. It is madness really. Yesterday she did nto go to work Cried whole morning.. Manage to cheer her up.. She is griving for the life she can not have.. Her dream life has gone. Well she will have to grieve and move on. We all have been there.. Life is so very cruel and unfair.. Sometiems bloody sucks.. Anyways we went to alittle shoping yesterday afternoon. Today Sis made it to work. I am sure it will be hard day. .And will arrive home miserable.. She is with us till Friday.. I will try to help her as much as I can.. I constantly repeat myself but what else I can do.. I can not take over her life and live for her.. She has to make it herself.. Ah so very difficult.. So glad Bro is still not talking to him.. At least one less responsiblity on my shoulder at the mo.. 

Lara put the embies name for us.. She called it baby frog.. i said to her it called Toad. She called it Toddy. Cos my sister calls her Dotty.. Now baby in mummies tummy called Toddy.. I hope it is still there and getting bigger.. I am going to see Dr. Gorgy for scan/neupogen/streiods on monday. We will be 8+2. I lost last baby when it was 8+2. Hopefuly this will be a happy one.. 

I have booked Toddy's nuchal scan test for 21st of Feb. It seems so long time away.. I need to have another scan in between to see we are doing okay.. I have MW appointment on 26th jan.. Who knows maybe I will be mega lucky and get a scan in NHS around 10 weeks. That would be just wonderful.. 

6 sleeps to see Toddy.. Can not wait.. I am still in shock.. Is this me? Writing all these.. Happening to me? Like a Dream.. 

I am so soooooo happy..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Reb, 
hope you have the water problem sorted how are things

Kuki, sounds like you are busy sweetie, scan monday looking forward to hearing how toddy is doing
you will see big difference in size 

Holly hope that all is ok with you and Charley, how is dad

Blonde_one hope that your mum is on the mend hun

sorry for just a quick post

I have sinusitis, i managed to get a emergency gp appointment this afternoon  i have some antibiotics and nasal spray and told to take naproxen for pain instead of paracetamol as it works better is that right Holly  shes give Nasacort and doxycycline

Zacharys bed didnt come until tuesday evening   after i headed to the bed shop since non one would answer the phone they did upgrade the bed though (worth £100) wouldnt mind a few nights sleep in the bed myself       but Zachary is unwilling to swap so far he sleeps well no interuppted nights early days but 2 nights unbroken sleep does wonders
He had his blood test yesterday 
today our nurse spoke to QMC, who say his white cell count has improved enough to increase cyclophosphamide but not to as much as before otherwise its likely to cause the same as before  so we see how the next week goes, he finishes his antibiotics tonight so see how bladder goes the nurse took a sample to lab yesterday so  its clear   

love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - That is good news about the white cell count. Hope the increased dose will get on top of the NS.
As for the pain killers, if there is inflammation involved causing the pain then naproxen will work better than paracetamol. If very bad you can take paracetamol and naproxen together. Remember to take naproxen after food.

Kuki - love the name of the baby! Very cute. Hope all is well on Monday.
Hope to see you Tuesday.

Reb - how did the flood happen? I hope you get it sorted soon and you are not in a position where it might happen again.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my friends,
Em,
Glad Z is doing a bit better.. But please take care of number one..   

Holly,
Cannot wait to see you both. So looking forward to it. What time you planning to get here.. I will do a nice lunch for us.. Need to get Lara at 12.45.. But if you arrive before it is fine.. Or after.. What ever suits Charley really..

Blond one,
How is the girls? Colds are better?

Reb,
How are you? House gone back to normal? Probably not..    

GJT, Button, Stephy thinking of you all.Hope it is all well


Today I have friends coming over for supper. Cooked turkish Koftes for them last night.. Sister will clean the flat today.. Very busy day.. Not time to think.. I like it.. 

Wishing you all a great friday and a super weekend.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - oooh I love Koftes.


Hollyzle - Flood - well, a pipe was dislodged by builders so 300 gallons of mains water went through the house, destroying lots in its way.  We're still not able to go back home and juggling loss adjusters, insurance recovery, cleaning etc.. as a single Mum is a total pain - but on the bright side nothing we personally care about was damaged and we are lucky to be staying with relatives.


How lovely that you both are meeting up. 


Big kiss to Zac   and hug for his Mummy Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blooming heck Reb - those builders sound like the type who would work on Fawlty Towers - didn't they nearly kill M with something they dropped through the ceiling recently?

Is what they were building still a going concern or also destroyed in the flood?

You need a big


----------



## reb363

Yes that's right  - it was the second accident they had.     I really checked them out carefully before using them and they are a big, well known loft company with a good reputation.  They are finishing the loft - hopefully 3 weeks more - and are being helpful in terms of providing their insurance details etc.. but it's just the waste of time ......  Oh well it's only bricks and mortar I suppose and I need the loft space to get a live in au pair for M when I go back to work - idea of it makes me sick  


Anyway - how is your gorgeous boy?



Hope everyone has a cracking weekend and sending lots of love


xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Oh you poor thing.. What a nightmare.. But once it is finished.. It will be lovely.. Make sure you get all replaced by the builders.. 

I can imagine. Lets hope you won't be like me.. I could not go back to work on the day I was suppose to .. Was awful.. But with aupair it will be better. Specially if it is a lovely girl.. Who will love adn cherish M.. Just give a lot of days for both to adjust to new way of living.. At least 3-4 weeks.. So you can be at hand to deal with all the hick ups.. And settle it nicely all 3 of you and ready for the new life.. Going to be hard work but it will be just fine in the end.. 

Oh darling, I can make them for you.. Wish you could come down to Herts.. and we get to meet.. Would be lovely.. Lara does not like red meat. So I make them from turkey mince. It is a lot lighter and tastier.. We can eat more of it..

2 more sleeps to find out how Toddy is doing and more importantly how my body is doing towards him..

Yes hope you all are having a great weekend.. We have nothing planned.. Just washing and chilling.. 
Maybe go to shops tomorrow but probably I should stay away from them. Spend too much money later.. And monday at Gorgies going to be mega expensive.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Kuki - Great to hear that so far so good. I am sure Lara is almost as excited as you!

Em - Glad to hear you finally have the bed   .

Expat -Always lovely to hear from you. Glad you have settled back into Oz...hope DH's job improves.

Reb - Hopefully it will all look lovely once it's done. Going back to work is always going to be very tough..I hated it. But now I do like working (mostly   ) and DD is more independent and therefore ready for school because of it. Also, most of us need the money!   

Well my AF played a horrid nasty trick on me...It was 6 days late making me think (despite my very best efforts not to,) that I could have had a change of fortunes. Was very upset Thurs evening when it finally put in an appearance; but it has galvanised us into action. Now my back is tentatively feeling a bit better (not on painkillers every day for the first time in 18 months!) we have decided to go full steam ahead...DH took a SA test yesterday; I have an FSH test booked for Mon (will be Day 4 but clinic said this OK,) an AMH test booked for a fortnight's time; both of us have acupuncture appointments booked and we are seeing the consultant in a month when we should hopefully have all test results back. Scary but it feels proactive and like the right thing to do. In an ideal world I'd give my body longer to recover from spinal surgery but clock's ticking (am 39 in a couple of weeks and consultant said 18 months ago my egg reserve is fading fast..  )

DD cried at bedtime last night; saying she wants to be a big sister. Two of her closest friends are about to become siblings and she is really feeling it at the mo...absolutley breaks my heart.    I remember when I got pg with her I was so over the moon; I honestly thought I would never do IVF again. Now 3 cycles on we feel that if my back can stand it we'll go all out this year to try to extend our family...possibly 2 fresh cycles but that's all we can afford.

Anyway, hope you are having a nice weekend.

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling friends,

Today we are going to have Tom for us.. All day.. He normally works weekend too.. So we are excited.. We are going out for sunday roast.. I cann't wait.. After catching up with FF I will do invoicing and enjoy the day. 

RJS,
Get that PMA back.. And go for your next cycle.. Look it happens.. It just takes time and effort.. Come on you can do it.. 
You will have your second miracle.. You will..       

Wishing you all a great sunday.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just popping in to say lots of goood luck and positive vibes for gorgy tomorrow
ennjoy your day with tom

rjs good to hear from you lots of luck for your dh sa and your fsh and amh testing

holly hope all is ok with you

reb oh dear hope all is going ok with the family bet M will love all the extra attention

sorry to those i missed

afm,

currently in peterborough, had to dash down yesterday after receiving a call to say MIL had hada large bleed to the brain and she wasnt going to make it, dh was hysterical so i had to travel with him as when he received similar news about FIL he had a grand mal seizure

it was just like shes been left to go, we chatted to drs they discussed DNR  and said now just case of waiting to see which way she goes bu have been warned if she comes through quality of life will be minimal

we are back off to hospital in 20 minutes  i am very thankful my sister is here, she took Zachary for a few hrs and collected us from hospital and dropped us  to premier inn is collecting us and dropping us at hospital takin Zachary a few hrs 

just had a call that MIL has turned for worse


----------



## button butterfly

Oh Em I cannot believe what is happening to you right now!!!  So sorry about MIL     

Button


----------



## tinydancer811

Em, I'm so incredibly sorry.  This is all just so sad. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Goodness.. sending    
Kukixxx


----------



## blonde_one

Em so sorry x


----------



## GJT

Em - thinking of you hun


----------



## reb363

Em        thinking of you and DH.  So sorry.  Words fail sometimes.  So sad.  


RJS - sending you loads of    - it's so hard isn't it - but great that you feel galvanised into action - you can do it - and everything is crossed for you            


Kuki - will PM you as I'm often in Herts.  


xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
We must meet up before you start work. I dont know why I thought you never come to this side of the world.. Yes let me know.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning ladies


On a day off this morning - have an ironing pile as big as everest, going to have to climb it first to get started     .  Think i will leave it until after supper though - it can be an evening job I think! Slowly coming back to normal (well as normal as i can get!!) Have started baking a bit more now and made a really good moist carrot cake from the good food website - it was so good i nearly ate it all (made it for the girls at work but I had to make the slices a lot smaller than planned due to my piggyness! Have my follow up appointment tomorrow and not sure what i should be saying.  Any recommendations? Half of me says give up but the other says you have gotten to the pregnancy stage twice before oh I really dont know.  Some have you have been through more than me so how did you manage Did you say that you are going to continue til you get your baby in your arms or something else? Hmmmm soooo confused, still hurting I know but I really do need to start thinking about what I am really wanting to do and when do I want to stop.  help please   


Em - still sending you loads of   


Kuki - Cant wait to hear about toddy again - will you get to hear a heartbeat today?


Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Toddy is doing well. It is 1.77cm now. And it seems all in order. Although I have to say Dr. Gorgy scan skills are not that great. 
11 tubes of blood and 1240pounds later.. I came home as very tired but happy person.
After results we will see if I need anything extra.. Well now I will have to get the drugs in for next 4 weeks. Some I will get it from Reprofit. Not going to be easy.. But I shall try..
Got to go to Asda but i think i will have a lie down firs for an hr and than i go. 
I am still scared to believe that we are going to have a baby.. I know I so want to beleive it.. But terrified we will crash big time again.. 
But can not tell you how happy I am.. It seems Toddy is doing okay.. 
I hope my almost 42 year old body can heck it.. 
Love to you all. And wishing every single one of you to have these feelings very soon.
Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki so happy for you xxx


----------



## reb363

Button     You can get there. Keep believing. It's so painful I'm so sad that it isn't easier for you. You have to have 100% faith in your consultant. Everyone told me to stop and behind my back (meaning well) said it was an obsession and I needed to move on etc..) - and also told me to change consultants - but I loved mine and but I decided not to stop until he told me I should and to only listen to him. I'm glad I did.

Kuki         

Em - thinking of you and your family


----------



## ambergem

So terribly sorry to hear about your MIL Em   how are you all coping? Big hugs and love to you all     xxx


----------



## ambergem

Glad to hear all is well with Toddy Kuki   I hope you will be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy soon (although I don't think I ever did properly!) xxx

Button- can't offer any words of wisdom really as I've not suffered miscarriage and can't imagine how terrible it must be    but I can send you some hugs      wish I could do more xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

thank you for your kind messages

Yesterday was a horrid day, yet today MIL is in a coma still
I had to return with Zachary yesterday night i go back tomorrow for 1 or 2 nights (dependant on finances) MIL is a strong lady and this is showing through sadly though its just a question of time

anyway i wanted to say Kuki fab news
sorry for not answering more personals, my niece was taking Z to playcentre but he wouldnt go very odd, nurse is coming tomorrow at 1030 to do bloods and wkly obs and we are leaving at 1230 to travel back to peterborough not sure if we stay 1 or 2 nights dependant on a few things really

Em


----------



## blonde_one

holly if there is anything i can do - am 30mins from peterboro' x


----------



## Kuki2010

Button,
I wanted to know what was causing the m/cs.. 
Than fix it as much as I can. 
Wanted to give myself best chance.. Change anything can think of.. consultant/clinics
I always said I will try it till I can not bear it with mind/body and soul..
Than only than stop..
Completing my family or making my family.. It is the most important thing to me. More than money/house/carreer/Dh's love... My health and my family.. The rest is history.
Have you done immunes before? I know you probably don't belive it but I have to say it has something.. I wanted to try it all before I give up.. Including donor embryoes.. 
Still think the same.. If this end up failing.. I will still do the same.. 
You can do this.. You can.. It is just a bit more heartache and time and effort.    
Love. Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Just a quickkie as off to work...boo! 
Em - Big hugs...thinking of you and family.
Kuki - Glad all going well. Your determination is inspiring.
Button - Don't make any decisions whilst everything is still so raw and painful....treat yourself kindly and remember you are never alone. xxx

FSH and SA result today! Aaaargh!!!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

rjs 

good luck for todays results

MIL still keeping up a fight i am staying with my sister but shes at work today so Zachary wants to go home

Hope everyones well as can be

reb hows the water situation

Em


----------



## reb363

Em - thinking of you     
Water situation pretty crap (can I say that?!! let's see what it gets changed to   ) but it's only bricks and mortar.  M asleep, phew.  Big kiss to Z the brave.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - just got back from my stressful time at Dad's to discover that you have even worse on your plate at the moment.
So very sad and I am very sorry to hear your news. I hope DH is holding it together. It never rains but pours. You have so much to cope with.


----------



## RJS

Em -    Thinking of you tonight.

Holly - Sorry to hear you had a stressful time.   

Got results of FSH...Not good I'm afraid...15.4. Phew! That was a Day 4 test...does anyone know how much that is likely to have effected the result? 
Will get re-tested on the right day next month and am having AMH next week which clinic have told me is more reliable / scientific.
Too busy with crazy work to get upset....but I will say DH and I just had very open discussion about the possibility of using donor eggs. I never thought I would say this as I was adopted and I absolutley love the fact that DD looks just like me and is a real genetic link...but I am very calmly saying now; "If needs be; why not?"

Will keep you posted....

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sorry about your FSH level RJS. All these tests and hope are such a rollercoaster. I hope your AMH shows better results. It is good though that you have a back up plan of donor eggs if own eggs prove to be more tricky than previously considered.


----------



## Martha Moo

hello my lovelies

Holly hope everything is well aside from stressful time with your dad

I am holding up ok (i think) MIL not good today am suprised shes fighting on 

Though amidst sad news we got news today that zacharys white cell count has recovered and his meds have been increased to what they started at 

Almost bedtime

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Such a lovely news about Z is doing a bit better.
Take good care of you and family.. 
Thinking of you.
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em - that's just the best news about Zac     


RJS - the difference between days 3 and 4 are small but at FSH fluctuates.  Mine was 15 some months and 11 other months (nothing I did) and they did it each month and chose a lower month to do my IVF.  My AMH was always negligible - by which I mean literally nothing at all - so don't let the numbers get you down.


Reb xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling friends,
I hope weekend going okay for all EEs..
I have booked a private scan for thursday nite so Tom can be with us and see Toddy. Lara might have to be with me too if my sister is not with us. 
Tummy still feels awfully painful and stil feeling unwell. But one day at the time and see.
Now I am waiting for NHS nuchal scan. I have not canceled my private one just incase.
And waiting for a consultant meeting with NHS.. This will be interesting.
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter eggs

Kuki aaaw will be magical for Tom to see toddy on thursday 
Hope the tummy settles 

reb hows things
hows Max 

Holly how are you and Charley

Blonde_One hows your mum, hows the girls doing

RJS i was like Reb my FSH was up and down like a yoyo between 12 and 15 month to month

Linz hope the E's reflux is more settled

Ex Pat how are you and Maddi doing

AFM 

has been a bit um well i cant think of a word for it but sad i guess

thursday morning Zachary woke with screaming abdo pain, protein and blood were 3+ i spoke to our nurse at home and she suggested i try and get Zachary seen so they could send a sample to lab this is where it proved difficult no local gps (where i could temporary register) could see us that day, A&E refused to see us because not accident or emergency and suggested i travel the 120 miles home to have him seen i spoke to the nurse again locally and she contacted our registrar who then rang dh and said go back to A&E i have spoken to their childrens drs (by which time Z had cried himself to sleep) his bp was 179/154 so they thought it was a relapse but wasnt just another uti and he was discharged after his bp had been stabilised a nurse then came round to childrens from oncology (where MIL was) and asked if i could come round my sister stayed with Z 

I left the hospital to come home at 630 on friday evening and MIL passed away with her children present at 2105
Everyone is deeply in shock she is at peace now, she was an amazing lady and touched everyones hearts she met

DH spent friday night and yesterday morning with his family and travelled home yesterday afternoon to be with myself and Zachary

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah darling Em,
You have been through some hell in last a few months.. I am so sorry for MIL.. 
I hope Z will be able to get the care he needs now you are home.
Thinking of you.
Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,


Em -    So sorry for your sad loss. My thoughts are with you and family. Hope Z is recovering well and you are getting lots of cuddles and being kind to yourself. xx

Kuki -  for scan this week.

Thanks for kind msg's re my FSH levels. Those of you that have had high FSH some months did you go ahead with your own egg's?

xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - I am so sorry to hear of your sad loss and about the very worrying time you are having with Z and the unhelpful services in your time of need.


----------



## ambergem

So terribly sorry to hear your sad news Em. thinking of you all     and what a terrible worry you've had with your little man   poor Z he's been through so much, it must be heart breaking for you     hope hes much better now. Much love xxx


----------



## button butterfly

So sorry Em for your sad loss and just to let you know I am thinking about you at this very hard time! I really hope zac gets back on track again soon.  Wish there was something I can say or do to help you as you have had such a hard time              


Button


----------



## GJT

Em - sending loads of     your way. Sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope little Z is better, he's been through so much.. Thinking of you and your family    

Kuki -      for this weeks scan


----------



## blonde_one

Em sorry for your loss   I hope Z's a bit better soon  you really don't have it easy - I wish we could do something to help!  x

Kuki - so glad you are all getting to see Toddy again  

Hi to everyone! Sorry not done personals - long day at MILs - which is nice but if the girls get their picture taken with SIL and nephews once more...... never with us their parents....... anyway I'll not go on! x

All ok here - girls teething so very up and down - just wish their red raw bums would calm down a bit more although today is better than yesterday when just taking their nappy off they'd scream   
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Charley pops is also teething and has a red raw bottom today and lots of mucus poos.   
These teeth have been taking for ever. A friend today noticed that he has 6 areas that she could see, and then pointed out to me, on his front gums with teeth moving down. Poor lamb.
Tonight he has already woken twice and had a dirty nappy once. He has had paracetamol, teething gel twice and Ashton and Parsons powders. In for another long night me thinks.


----------



## tinydancer811

Em            I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.  She sounded like a lovely person and I hope that over the next few days you get to share lots of stories about her and celebrate her life.  Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poor teething little dalrings.. Unfortunately it takes about 1.5-2 years.. to get over this one.. 
Wishing you all lots of energy and hopefully some easy days in the middles.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lovely easter eggs

thank you for your kind messages
DH is still rather calm thats a bit worrying in itself for me we dont expect the funeral to be for another 10 days yet

  to the teething babies and their mummies

RJS yes i did cycle with the cycle i had high FSH with 

Hope everyone is as well as they can be, i have just done a weeks ironing  have some more to do but its getting it dry isnt it 

Love to all not mentioned

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I don't do ironing Em! Haven't switched one on since we went on our cruise in Jan 10.  

I exchanged a small under the counter fridge that we did not use for a condenser tumble drier. I hang things on a rack to almost dry then finish off in the drier, which also seems to straighten things out.

Life is too short for ironing in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Same here. No ironing if I can help it. Only Tom's shirts for work. But at the mo no ironing for me full stop..
I have friends though iron all. Even the pants..
How is Charley any better? thank you so much for our christmas presents.. We are wearing the red only one today.. It looks beautiful on her.. We love it..
Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - no Charley is no better. His poor botty. I have bought metanium cream today and put it on before bed. I really hope it works because he is so sore when I clean him. He keeps having little meltdowns. I am sure it is teeth causing all this upset.

Thank you for our pressies too - the soft toy dog was beaten and his ear sucked earlier today!


----------



## tinydancer811

Awwww....look at the two of you...all this lovely present giving.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy when I think back to the situation this friendship stemmed from


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Don't use any wet wipes just use water and cotton wall. Like we used to when they were babies.. And Metanium is amazing thing.. But what you need to do is to do tap tap on it and make sure it gets air so if you can make the house really warm and let him be without nappies for a few hrs at the time.. I know it is difficult but it will be all gone in a couple of days..
Yes bloody teeth causing all these.. Poor cherub.. He is just a wonderful boy.. His soul is just amazing.. He is going to be very very good boys.. Good to so many people in the world.. That is what I feel. He is somebody very special.. Big kiss to him from us.. 

Expat,
yes darling.. I feel so lucky to meet Hazel.. She is one darling.. And of course all of you too.. But very glad I can see Charley now and than... Makes it so nice.. 
How are you girls over there? How is life?

Love to yuu all.

Kukixx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi Kuki,

We are really well.  Not much to report really.  I read everyday but haven't had much to say.  It rained really heavily here for a week or so and we were worried it might flood again like last year but the sun came out again today.  My little munchkin woke up at 4:45am so we took advantage and went walking before the heat set in and had a midday siesta instead.

My back has been pretty dreadful.  I'm seeing a specialist chiro and he has given me exercises and I'm doing yoga and pilates plus regular ice-packs and I'm really hoping it will get better.  He said to me today that having a small frame and huge boobs (he said 'large breasts' - more professional) isn't helping the situation so it's making me think more seriously about getting a reduction.

Maddi has started commando crawling and squeaks her tummy along the ground as it's often too hot for a shirt so she just wears a nappy at home.  She's had a huge week in terms of development - she learnt to clap her hands, pull herself up, give a toy back, answer you when you say 'Babababa' (she says it back or 'Mamamama' - no 'Dada' yet, much to DH's disappointment), go from her tummy into a sitting position...it all just clicked into place these past few days. Lovely to watch.

Only 2 more days until your next scan.  Super excited for you!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is great when they have a development spurt isn't it. Last week Charley suddenly sat unaided for 10-15 mins or more, clapped his hands and following on from his comando crawling which he has been doing a while, he started getting up on all fours rocking. He can't pull himself up to sitting yet.

Good news - we had our follow up hearing test today. They told me it would take 2 hours as they would repeat the newborn screening test to screen the cochlea and then get him to sleep   and put electrodes on his head to test the brain stem pathway (which can be damaged in jaundice). 

He had the new born test again and did it really well. He stayed quiet for 3/4 of it. The last 1/4 he was chattering and it took a while to capture. He then was not planning to sleep. They told me the alternative was to get him back after 8 months old to do a test where he has to learn where a toy is making a sound from - they said he was too young to do it at 7 months. I asked if we could give it a go anyway as he is trying so hard with other things, so we did and he did it perfectly.    Apparently better than some 1 year olds! I am so happy after all we went through. His hearing and brain seems to be undamaged - thank goodness. Can relax at last. He seems to be reasonably intelligent. I hope so. Have to think of ways to nurture it.  He did the test so well we were out in 40 minutes.


----------



## RJS

Hi Ladies,

Hazel - Wow! What a clever little man! And what a relief that all looks good after all the worry. xx  

Expat - Sounds like M is going for it! It's amazing how quickly they develop...savour every second.   

Kuki - Hope you are feeling calm. xx

Em - Hope you are looking after yourself. I am sure DH will let his emotions out in his own way. I suppose in some ways he was probably preparing himself whilst she was poorly. My dear Godmother died last year of cancer - she was diagnosed and then died 7 weeks later. She was only 61 and had just become a Grandma. When it came to her dying I think we all felt quite calm...even though it had been sudden (ish.) It hits me more now when I think "This time last year..." Lots of love to you all.xx

Blonde One / GJT / Button Butterfly / Linz - Hello...Lovely to see all my lovely FF's on here. xx

I am having my AMH test tomorrow so please keep everything crossed for me. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,

Now today went with some great positives and negatives.

I like the consultant he knows what he is doing. Very competent and know a lot about IVF etc.. I am so happy about this.

I am delighted to see Toddy healthy and well. Beating away..

But sugar in the wee. Dr thinks steriods causing the diabities? Never heard this one. They did a test on my good arm. Still very veyr bruzied from MD blood tests. 

The worse one is my white cells are odd shapes and very high.. And Dr seems to be very worried about the odd shapes. I don't have a clue about this at all till Google it and got very very scared. Any of you had this ever? Hazel what do you think?

I have not felt well in last a few weeks and my tummy pain is just awful. Dr. Thinks it is not meds or the baby. He think it is something else.. What ? Not sure. .He wants to see me in next week. 

I fed everyone. Tom is not home yet but dinner is waiting for him. I have to wash Lara and get her to bed so I can go to bed.. I am exhausted.. 

I have seen Toddy for a few seconds. He said baby is healthy and well. And I could see his heartbeat. I said to him is it normal and he said yes.. But tomorrow scan willb e a better one. We will have measurements and pics etc.. Really looking forward to that.. 

Will do personals tomorrow. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Does the doctor know you are taking Neupogen Kuki? - this is used in chemotherapy to release white cells from the bone marrow after the levels have been made very low or undetectable from the chemo. As you are using it off label for fertility and when you already had a very normal white cell count to start with this, would be a cause of a very high count. It is also used to mobilise stem cells from the bone marrow in progenitor cell donors and there are cases of white cell counts reaching over 50. I am not sure if the immature white cells would be a funny shape? That is a question for the lab. It is very likely a side effect of the neupogen, but of course the doctor must check you thoroughly and come to a proper diagnosis.

As for the abdominal pain. Did the doctor feel the size of your liver and particularly the spleen? If not then this should be checked ASAP as these can become enlarged with neupogen therapy. It is very very important that they check your spleen.

Also the steroids and diabetes is very common and is one thing that must be monitored for. It usually resolves when steroids are stopped.    

Very glad to hear that Toddy is doing well. You must be so excited.


----------



## tinydancer811

Read your post this morning Kuki but wanted to wait to see what Hazel said before I wrote anything.  Hopefully it's just a side-effect of the drugs.  STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!

So pleased to hear that little Toddy is going strong.  Can't wait to hear more from today's scan.

How are you Em?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Thank you so much.. 

Yes they all know I am on Neupogen. GP/MD and consultant. But I don't think they know much about it but I told them that it raises the white cells so when first originally the numbers were so much higher they were okay about it. But now the shapes issue. I asked consultant does he want me to stop neupogen and he said very quick harsh NO. He said we are not changing anythng right now. We don't want to risk anything.. 

I think I go to see my GP about my spleen. I said to consultant about my tummy. He did not check it. He wanted to check the baby. And after that he did not check what was the pain about. I should have insisted. It is more towards my right side. Is the spleen on that side? it feels like I have wound there.. It comes and goes. At nights worse.. Now think about it I do my injections at nights.. 

I can not wait to stop steriods.. Thank you.. I have not heard this before.. Hopefuly I can get off them without huge problems. 

Hazel Expat, I cannot tell you how happy I am about Toddy.. Tonight we have scan. Me and Tom will go.. Lara is begging to come.. She says she wants to see Toddy in mummy's tummy. But we won't take care.. Nuchal scan she can see it.. I won't have anybody leave her with that time.. 
I am so scared something will go wrong with Toddy.. It is doing so well so far.. Today we are 9+5..

Love to you all.

Kukixxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Just nipping in as busy day here today

Kuki cant help with the questions, but as always Holly has offered insight and advice
fab news on toddy, enjoy todays scan 

Hope everyone is doing ok........

DH has a job interview in Sheffield, but the job is local 10 minutes walk away  its 4 days on and 4 days off so should be good they are looking for someone local so 

I have counselling at 1pm today, my niece is coming over so we dont have to take Zachary out as its cold she doesnt want him catching a cold bless her

Tomorrow DH is travelling down to be with BIL, they are both going to funeral directors SIL is recovering from surgery on her eye so is limited 
DH still remains calm (not sure if thats a good thing or not) when he lost his dad it was completely different, i think he hasnt wholly accepted MIL has gone as he picked the phone to ring her last night  i think funeral will be either 10th or 13th Feb

I am myself ok had tears on tuesday have to remain strong for DH, Z BIL and SIL 

Z had bloods yesterday they were ok, though concerns that the infection is present still and they think that his bladder is going into spasm and causing pain hes got follow up with renal specialist on 29th Feb he was reviewed by local cons yesterday whose considering keeping him on anti bitoics long term (low dose)

Need to go see off DH will bob back later to do personals

Em


----------



## reb363

RJS - how was AMH test


Kuki - hope scan is amazing, still so thrilled for you


Em    you are coping so well.  Sending you all my love




AFU - getting really miserable about still not being able to go home - might be another 6 weeks.  So I'm quieter than usual but thinking of you all.  xxx


----------



## blonde_one

Sorry not around as much - got teething/red raw bums going on here so time demanding (as well as tax returns at the beginning of the week - got it in with 9mins to spare! haha typical of me!)

Kuki - fab news re Toddy yesterday - hope todays scan is fabulous!  Hope they sort out why you're not feeling great..... 

RJS - hope all tests are coming up better than feared 

 to all got one screaming at top of lungs now .... x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blonde One - Charley had a severely red raw bottom which was making him cry at the beginning of the week and Sudocreme was having no effect. Metanium is like magic potion. I put it on him Monday night after a bath and careful drying and by early hours of Tuesday when I changed his nappy it was half as red and by morning almost back to normal. I could not believe it. He still has a few spots, but I am keeping the metanium going and it is getting better.

If it does not improve then you might have to get some antibiotic/antifungal/steroid cream from the doctor.

Reb


----------



## blonde_one

HH - funnily enough my sis in law just adviced that one so hubby got some on way home - L's bum is bright red and bleeding - I bathed her and put some Metanium on earlier, I pray it's better tomorrow as she is screaming in pain before you even get the nappy off     They have swapped around as they have both had this end of last week/beg of this week and they take turns on who is in the most pain adn has the reddest bum....... I just hope it all clears as I was nearly in tears today with her screaming - I took them into the docs and they said I'd have to come back in the morning for her to see a doc - was surprised as she was still sobbing when we were there


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If it is anything like Charley the metanium will work wonders. If she wakes in the night change her nappy and put on some more. Seriously I could not believe the rapid reversal. His bum was raw and he was screaming. Not actually bleeding, but it was swollen and angry and the spots were joining up. By morning there was a little area of redness and a sprinkling of spots - miracle!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,

Scan was great. Toddy is 27.3mm now. and 169pm heartrate abit high but apperantly normal. 
Dr. said it all looks good. It was moving its arms and legs. Was so lovely to see my precious.. The picture was not great. Lara had a look and said; mummy it doe snot look like Toddy. 

This morning to hospital for more tests. Not sure what to expect. But I am hoping to get some answers. 

Will write when I get back. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Lovely to hear Toddy doing well.

Hope tests ok.


----------



## tinydancer811

Wonderful news Kuki.  So special to see those little arms and legs.  Keep us posted on what the hospoital says xxxxxx


----------



## GJT

Great news Kuki - delighted to hear babes is doing well...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - worried about you hun - did you find any more out about your white cell problem?

Hope everyone is curled up in the warm and out of the snow.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Hazel,
I was going to write to you and ask you but did not have the energy. 

I spend friday all day at the hospital. The diabiatic thing is on. And they want me to monitor it all day and if it gets worse I will on a med called metfromin or something like that.  

For my liver they did lot sof tests and some results came and some not. Waiting.

Now for bloody white cells. They think neupogen raising the white cells but they are saying it should not cause the wrong or odd shapes cells. Now Dr. Talked to Pathologist and he was going to repeat the test again on wed blood. But he could not write the report. They are calling the Film report. No idea. They are calling something else not wrong white cells. 

They are going to call me on monday to tell me what time I have to go there for wed. I will see my usual consultant to discuss all the results which should be in file. Dr I saw on friday asked for different tests for cancer related and she said that should be in my file on wed. She said we need to do more tests but she said to know for sure she said I might have to have a surgery. Tehy go into bone morraw and get a piece out. I asked her can it be done when I am pregnant. She said yes and it will not affect the baby. But she said first I have to come off from all the meds.. Like steriods and nuepogen these.. And maybe clexane for a fwe days before the opeartion. She said it will not be till we know baby is all okay and settle. 
She try to explain the white cells shape thing but I have to say I don't really understand it. She siad about chromozom things. So I don't know.. I hope my consultant will have more answers and have time more importantly to look into properly. It is so busy in the hospital it is absolute madness.. 

I am sure come on wed they will do more of the same white cell check up.. The shapes one. I want to make sure I don't have any of the bloody c.. I want them to double make sure that.. 

Friday went down as one of my bad days.. But Toddy was lovely.. Tehy did scan to eliminate OHSS cos of my swallen insides.. And defo no OHSS. ovaries ae normal size.. Well anyway what ever swallen it is very high to my ribs.. My ribs are crashing them. Toddy was dancing arems legs are going.. Made me forget it all.. 

Monday I am going to call Dr. Gorgy and ask him about it all. If he can find out about neupogen causes things like changing the shapes. I doubt it he knows it but I will try. 

Tom just took my sister to Luton airport. She is off to Istanbul today and flight is already delayed hr. We had to cancel her bus journey to south of Turkey. Now I have lost my cover for Lara. MIL will help if need be.. She has not been to Turkey for 7 years.. She is so stressed. Of course we all have got stressed. 

It has been such a difficult few days.. I have not able to enjoy my precious Toddy properly.. But still very positive and hope it will all go back to normal soon.. I so hope.. 

Top of all these. Lara had puked 3 times on friday. And nothing since than. Had the feeling of puking but not done so.. But we are noto feeding her much.. I am hoping it is passing what ever it is.. And hoping I won't get it.. Today I will feed her normal and see how we do.. 

I did the blood test check up this morning. Need to do wee check up in the min.. 

We are 10weeks +1day today.. I still can not believe. I hope Toddy is going to be okay.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Kuki - what a worrying time?    

Yes they do a blood film - they spread the blood onto a microscope slide very very thinly - like a film - and look at the cell shapes.

Yes they will want to do a bone marrow biopsy - they normally put a needle under local anaesthetic into the hip bone. Won't affect baby unless coming off the meds will. Perhaps you can get past 12 weeks and wean down if it is not really really urgent.

The drug for diabetes is Metformin - many ladies take it to help get pregnant in polycystic ovary syndrome, so it is quite safe and well tested in early pregnancy.

Did they check your spleen? Make sure they do - the spleen lies near the stomach and if it enlarges it can cause pressure on the stomach and make you unable to eat, press on the diaphragm and make it difficult to breathe or cause referred pain in the shoulder.

Try and get a copy of the report or what they are saying - the words they are using - write them down. Of course if you want to talk to me in private - just pm or text or phone.

If I can do anything to help let me know. I could come over and look after Lara if you need me to - although I am not sure about travelling in the snow right now, but maybe when it is gone and safer to drive.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send Kuki some       

Cant offer any words of advice but just to know we are thinking of you 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - what a worry - hope you are ok.  Glad all is ok with Toddy


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Thank you.. Not much have eneryg feeling utter rubbish.

Hazel,
Thank you so much. Such a great help. I cannot tell you. I am feeling more pain in my tummy. And I am more swallen. But not that bad to not to cope.. 
Tomorrrow first thinkg I am going to talk to Dr. Gorgy about neupogen and spleen. And maybe do an emergency app with my gp. Maybe I don't wati till wed. But last thing I want is go to A&E. When I lie down it is okay.. It is when I sit and stand up.. And I am too hot and breathless. So I will go and see gp lets see what he says.. 
I will call you or text for advice or pm you for sure.. I am just lost with all these for sure.. 
For the biopsy thing she said they won't do anyting till 16th weeks but all depends on the test results.
For Lara it will be okay I think.. MIL will be helpings when she is in uk. They brought us lunch today. It was lovely..  

Love to you all.

kukicc

Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - sending lots of      your way.. Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## tinydancer811

Kuki - huge    to you from me.  It's really difficult whe you don't understand what a doctor is talking about.  Happens to me all the time!  Hopefully Dr G will be helpful for you.  Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,

Waiting for Dr. Gorgy to call me back. He should do it in an hr. 

Going to see my GP at 11.40..

I want this nightmare to end asap.. So far what I am reading about Leukaemia and getting really scared. 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Look darling - nothing is certain or even likely at the moment so just try to keep calm and see what the doctors say. You will need to see a top haematologist who knows what they are talking about. The ones where I work are top quality and I can recommend someone if you need, but I am sure that you will have someone closer.
At the moment lets just hope it is a side effect of the neupogen or the steroids or combination and it will resolve on stopping.

What was the LIT treatment you had - was that something to do with white cells from DH - maybe if this is the case any effect from that needs looking at.

Lots of love hun.


----------



## button butterfly

Kuki - holly is right but I really do feel for you at the moment!  We are all here waiting to give you support and I am    it is the meds you have been on, this symptoms you are having have they just started since you started your IVF treatment with this cycle? 


Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I went to GP. I am so glad I had. The pathology report came. And he gaveme a copy. I write it in the min. I was crying my eyes out and he said I am tellying you do not have L. For L there are the things hould be at present in the blood and they are okay.. 
He says there is an infection somewhere causing problems with all the drugs.. 
GP says I have to bear all the meds till 12 weeks.. Cos I said I stop neupogen and steriods etc.. 
Dr. Gorgy called for less than 2mins.. And said Neupogen does causes some cells to come through immature but not abnormal cells. 
Yes I had LIT but did say to doctor on firday. She said no that is not important she said. 
GP says drugs causing for my organs to swell. I said to him about food sitting on my tummy for hrs and hrs. Not processing. he said again steriods causing that.

I have my consultant appointmetn on wed at 3pm. Hoping all teh other test result will be in the folder so they can discuss and we see Toddy doing okay etc.. I am a bit relax now adn i will have afternoon nap wiht lara..

This is the report Hazel. It did come out friday night but Doctor could not get intouch wiht him. I wish I knew on friday so we could enjoy our weeknd..I had Tom crying his eyes out onme.. I was positive .. I said to him come on it will be okay.. But he just went to pieces.. Keep saying he does not want kids without me all these.. Oh nevermind now we will be okay some how..

*Bloody Film Request;*
*Film comment and medics comment;*
*Neutrophilia slowly decreasing. Some left shift and platelet clumps. Mostly normal neuthrophils, very occasional macropoycyte and hypolobated form. No basophilia. Most consistent with inflammatory aetiology. Suggest furter repeat FBC in 2 weeks. Phillips SpR.*

*FBC*
*White Cell Count 48.90*
*RBC 3.82*
*Haemoglobin 11.7*
*Haematocrit 0.34*
*MCV 89.9*
*MCH 30.8*
*MCHC 34.3*
*Platelets 339*

*WBC Differentials*
*Neutrophils 46.60 95.3%*
*Lymphocytes 1.47 3.0%*
*Monocytes 0.73 1.5%*
*Eosinophils 0.00 0.0%*
*Basophils 0.10 0.2%*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Neupogen Kuki - Healthy people taking it will get counts like these. I will look up what the abnormal types are as this is not specialist area. I will see what I can find out and come back to you.

Still very important they check your spleen as the spleen has to manage all this and it can swell dangerously. If you get upper abdo pain or pain in the shoulder tip - straight to A+E. OK.

Did they check your CRP - if this is raised then it is infection or inflammation, if it is low then it is probably all neupogen and steroid side effects. It should be less than 5 but can raise to over 100 in infection.

I also had the food in tummy (well felt like in back of throat) for hours in pregnancy til 14 weeks - was horrid. Stopped when I came off cyclogest.

Now relax hun     Enjoy Toddy


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Here is one article siting neupogen (GCSF) as a cause of the macropolycytes.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ajh.21659/pdf

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you darling.. yes I will do if pain gets severe.. To A&E..

What is CRP?

Oh yes article explains. I will put into my file.. Thank you hun.. I show it to Tom when he gets home..

Yes I will try my hardest to enjoy Toddy.. Oh god.. I am so glad I will see the consultant. Hoping he will look at Toddy again..   

Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

CRP is c-reactive protein and is a substance released from the liver in response to infection or injury.
In patients with leukaemia, or chemotherapy where the white cell count is all over the place due to the condition or treatment we use clinical symptoms and CRP to monitor for infection.
We sometimes combine it with a procalcitonin test which also increases in infection.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Thank you so much. Okay I aske them. and look out. Maybe that are the ones they are waiting for. 
Thank you.. You are great help.. I feel so much better.. I can not discribe the relief feeling.. 
Just saw tired.. But I am sure I will feel better tomorrow.. All the stress of the weekend tension catching up.. So so glad you are here.. 
How are you? Charley? Dad?
Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

C is great - had a fruit salad at playgroup and loved it!
Me - full of cold, frog in throat and very raw upper lip.
Dad - seems reasonable, but did not go there due to snow and cold symptoms. Maybe get there weekend.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - just wanted to add that the doctors must check you out thoroughly even if we think it is likely to be a side-effect of meds. It would be unforgiveable if there is an underlying blood problem that was not picked up. Let them check you out and rule other things out too, then we can say it is med related.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Yes of course. I will ask them tomorrow to make sure that it is not anything serious and check it again etc.. 
You poor thing. Take good care.. At least Charley doing wonderfully.. Big kiss to him from us.. 
I have not taken Lara to nursery again. She is not 100% so we will have a chill out day together.. Hoping it to be a good day in. We certainly need one.. 
Thank you Holly.. Thank you. Mxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki

thinking of you for todays appointment    

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hope you are ok Kuki   

As for everyone else 
Em - how is Z now. How is DH coping. How are you coping?

Reb - hope house coming on nicely and you are back home soon with all this a memory.

Button - have you decided what to do? It is heartbreaking. But good to have a plan B.

GJT - how are you hun?

RJS - have you decided what to do yet?

Stephy - do come on and tell us all about princess.

Expat - how is it with the floods this year?

Linz - how is E? How is weaning going? what are you doing about work and childcare?

Blondeone - how are the twins nappy rash? Did metanium help?

If I have missed anyone then big hugs and pop on to tell us how you are.

As for us - Charley is having a phase of sleeping through again with one wake up for milk at 4am. He is doing really well with weaning and has tried lots of things and is independent, trying to feed himself. We have been up the children's centre practically everyday for something. Playgroup, singing, understanding child course, tomorrow is clinic and BF group and Friday is baby massage. Then in the afternoon we go elsewhere for sensory on Friday and coffee with the mums. Hoping to get to my Dad's over the weekend. Hope this won't unsettle C again.


----------



## tinydancer811

Hey there lovely ladies,

Kuki - as always        and keep us posted on your results.

Hazel - there are lots of lovely activities to do with bubs aren't there?  It's nice to go out and do them and meet people in the community and form friendships that will last for years to come.

We are well.  No floods in Brisbane this year but having said that we had some flash-flooding out the front of our place yesterday and Maddi and I got caught out by going for a walk when the sky was grey...we didn't realise the pram would be getting pushed through knee deep water on the way home!  I put a picture of it on ******** so if anyone wants to friend up just let me know.   

DH is on school camp so I've been with M by myself for the last day and a half.  Was a bit nervous at first but all has been fine.  She is lovely company.  She's been doing a little chuckle lately which sounds like Ernie from Sesame Street....it's very cute.

I'm off on a hen's day/night this coming weekend for a friend who is getting married in March.  I'm third bridesmaid and the other 2 have organised an epic day/night involving high tea, massages, games, a hotel room, tapas and dancing.  I think I'm excited about it.  I'll have to pop home twice to do a BF and won't stay in the hotel room overnight but will be doing everything else.  My first big activity without a bub    

Well back to my bottle of cider, DVD and box of chocolates...nights on your own can be quite fun sometimes huh?


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki -  hope all is ok - stay strong! x

HH - sorry still think of you as that haha glad C is sleeping thru for you - doesn't he do it all the time now?  I know I'm lucky I think the girls slept thru from very early on.  I ended up taking the girls to the docs too re their red bums - was given canestan as L had been on antibiotics and he thought it could be thrushy too.  Have been alternating metanium and canestan at each nappy change and so far it's neigh on cleared it all up - they do still have marks/discolouration/spots but it's soooooo much better.  Funnily enough they have stopped poo'ing so much too since the weekend - so teething/tummy upsets/thrush/weaning/anything.... but main thing is they are happier and better in themselves   

We have been doing BLW and spoon feeding - i.e. I fed them weetabix this am and they will help themselves to scrambled egg at lunch and homemade beefburger and veg for dinner.  It's fun and now I can see they really are eating (tiny bits but still it's eating) it's cool - although seeing what they'd eaten the night before in the morning nappy isn't always fun haha! x

Expat - hope all is ok there with the weather - I'll pm you my ******** details - anyone else want to 'friend' us more than welcome - obviously pics of girls on there too.  Always strange to actually 'see' someone for the first time - you always have a pic in your head even if never met...... ok I'll admit it.... I'll be the one with the blonde pic hahaha

anyway feeding time at the zoo...... 

love to all x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blondeone - it is just a phase - last week it was 2 hourly waking! I will enjoy it while I can as I am sure it won't continue. Last night he slept 9-10 with a milk at 5am.

Some pics of Charley...

password : babyfeb12

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j388/hopefulhazel1/Baby%20Feb%2012

/links


----------



## blonde_one

gorgeous pics! Still can't believe how quick they grow and that they are here   x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darlings,
Got up feeling a bit better. Although fluiey but better. No idea what is happening. I am diting so diabeties control. I am doing it all proper and still not happening.. 
Spoke to Dr. Gorry this morning. He said I shoudl be metformin I won't be able to control it with diet. But NHS did not want to give me. Next meeting on friday hopefully they will give me than. I will stop neupogen on sat nite. And tapering start on sunday on steriods. Cannot wait..1 more week.. I am hoping I will fell so much better than.. 
Dr. Gorgy wants me to have ints.. So I will have to make it Forest Hill with Lara in this snow.. So not looking forward to it.. Yuck.. I wish it would stop. 
Friday they will repeat the white cell test and report. Lets see how it goes. Hopefully that will get better too. 
I am still very swallen but I think it is coming down a bit.. 
Cannot believe we are 10+6 today.. Cannot wait till our nuchal scan.. Proper check up.. 
Wishing you all a great weekend. Our daddy comes home today.. We can not wait.. We miss him so much. We have been lonely girls at home.. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Just dropped by to say hello EE. And it is so lovely to hear your news and see your photos.

I must admit we are sinking fast. We won't be able to go home for at least another 2 months and living in a room, out a bag isn't great for either of us. I'm just desperate for some privacy and being able to bring up my baby how I want without anyone else getting involved/commenting/taking over. By the time we get back into the house I'll be back at work and I'll have lost all this precious time enjoying my baby in my home.     I'm just so fed up.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb


----------



## Martha Moo

reb     

Kuki thinking of you

I am reading everyones news but had an awful low day today, then tonight i was and just glanced at the clock on laptop and it was 2105 and i just burst into tears exactly 2 wks since MIL left us and 3 wks ago we were chatting on the phone like we always did

Yesterday Zachary had his blood results and this is now his last week of cyclophosphamide and then on thursday next week we step down to 20mg of pred and well it doesnt look like Zachary is in the 80% mores the pity we see the renal specialist on 29th of this month, Zachary is booked in for his nose to be cauterised on 22nd tho depends on next weeks kidney function test and then dependent on how stable he stays off the cyclphosphamide and lower dose of pred he can go to nursery in march but myself his teacher and our nurse need to have a meeting about it after half term so mid march is the plan

MIL funeral is thursday have struggled to get someone to take Zachary so we have opted to take him with us  

Love to all
Have lovely weekends
Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Darling Reb,
Forget people around.. Just say yes.. Enjoy your darling Max.. That is all matters.. 
Come on you are with your precious for full time another 2-2.5 months.. Enjoy..    

Oh dear Em,
I can not imagine how hard it is for you. Hopefully Z will be so much better for March so life can go back to a bit  normal.. Good luck for Thursday!     

Tom will look after Lara in the end.. I am going own my own to Forest Hill. So glad.. We are all ill with colds now.. Tom is the worse.. But 2 days at home should help him to get better. This way we have him with us.. Yuppie!!!

Wishing you all a great weekend.. Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em - so horrible for you     I wish we lived near you to help.  Everything is crossed for March.  How is Zac in himself?  Sending you all the   in the world.


Kuki   love to you too


xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Just seen the photoes.. oh he looks so lovely.. so much grown up.. Love the smile.. Let us know when you are this way.. Love to have some cuddles.. 

Reb,
Hope today feeling a bit better?

Tom manage to annoy me and go for a job.. Glad he did. If stayed I could just kill him.. He put a huge pile of tissues into toilet and manage to block it out. and than had to get them out by his hands.. And after washing them he wiped his hands on my gown.. Why not using the hand towel.. Argha.. I have to say I would love to live without any man.. I really would like that.. I want Lara to be independent in every way.. So she does not need any man or woman.. Finacially and emotinally.. Life would be so much simpler and nicer.. 

Love to you all. Hoping you are having a better day.. I am doing second load of washing now thanks to Tom. After it I have to do the cleaning bu tdon't have the energy to do it with.. I have to go shoping and get things.. But won't be able to do that either.. Arghhhhh..... 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I know the feeing Kuki - I told DH the other night that I was going to draw a map of the house, between everywhere he sits and the bin as he clearly does not know where it is!   

To be fair, for once DH went and did some food shopping last night, put petrol in my car without me asking, pruned the pear tree and took the dog around the block. He never normally does anything around the house so he must have been in a good mood. He can't do much gardening at the moment anyway with the frost and snow.

Charley has had another night of 9 - 10 sleep! In fact I had to go into his room, open the curtains and make a noise at 10 am as we had to go out. He woke a couple of times in the evening and at 4 am and 7.30am, but a shh and a rub of his back and one cuddle out of cot and each time he fell asleep again in 5 mins.

I am trying not to feed him at night as he has put on 37 ounces in 7 weeks and has had a huge growth spurt going up to 75th centile for height from 50th and over 25th centile for weight - well mid point between 25th and 50th when he was mid point between 9th and 25th before. I think another reason why he was so wakeful recently is because he has been hungry and growing so fast.

I am making the most of it as I am sure this is just a little bonus week between teeth movements and illnesses.
I have also made his room 2 degrees warmer by leaving a little panel heater on. Instead of 16-17 degrees it is now 18-19 degrees and it makes all the difference.


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friends,
I hope you all had a lovely valentines day? Tom came home with a bunch of flowers.. I can not believe it.. I think it was first time ever. 
And I had 7hr sleep without waking up.. And felt lovely.. But now I am feeling tired again.
Today a FF coming over for lunch.. Really looking forward to see her.. I need to go out and buy some lunch for us all. But Lara is still sleeping.. Waiting for her to wake so we can get on with the day.
I have been on this weird mood this week I think there is a light at the end of the tunnel..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Hope that you are all doing ok

Kuki have a lovely lunch with your FF 

Holly hope all is ok with you and C hope hes still sleeping lovely

Blonde One hope the girls bums are looking lots better

Reb hope that the house is being sorted

Button, GJT how are you both doing think of you often

RJS how are you doing are you retesting FSH this month 

Linz hows E's reflux

Sorry to anyone i missed

AFM,

Awaiting the nurse coming this morning, Z ended up at the hospital on monday after his protein and blood in urine shot up GP felt that it was a relapse thankfully it wasnt he had been screaming in pain all sunday evening and from 5am to lunchtime monday hes much better so today hes due his bloods but they are asking for FBC LFT on top of what they usually do so likely 3 finger pricks today he wont be happy!
Tomorrow is funeral ordered our flowers yesterday and Zachary has a bear to take, we are meeting BIL and SIL her DF and their 2 DS at 1030 tomorrow morning funeral commences at 130 service at 2

We decided against staying over as it only unsettles Zachary and his sleep patterns are erratic at best of times!

Will catch up over the weekend

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em -     for your family for tomorrow and     for Z. Poor little boy. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Good luck for tom and for the tests for Z..    
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Thank you Kuki and Holly

Havent had a call about his results yet   which means i will get it tomorrow although DH did speak to Zacharys local cons and he said that he thinks that a virus is trying to attack the kidneys and so we just monitor give regular paracetamol for pain and see how we are on friday and review then

I have been to hairdressers this afternoon had a relaxing bath all clothes for tomorrow are sorted and we are currently sitting watching Holby City (a very old episode at that!)

Off to bed early tonight ready for tomorrow 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Hope you are coping.. Thinking of you ...   
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em  - thinking of you too - Reb x


----------



## blonde_one

Em - thinking of you today - hope it went ok and Z is better x


----------



## ambergem

To Em, DH & Z      xxx


----------



## GJT

Em - thinking of you all.. Sending loads of


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

thank you Easter Eggs

We are home just over an hour ago
Zachary was a pure delight the service was an hr long and he remained quiet and sang twinkle twinkle little star when we sang hymns even the priest commented on his behaviour he later burst out crying saying its not my fault i just want to see my grandma and then went on to say grandma is in heaven and when you see a twinkling star that is grandma looking down winking at you       

It was a long hard day but am sure she would have been proud most of all at her 3 grandsons and her sons and daughters (she referred to me as a daughter) 

Offf to bed now dentist tomorrow as i lost half a tooth on wednesday so need to sort it and dentists are my worst fear (or one of them!)

DM


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em     Z    DH     

Good luck for the dentist - I have not been for years. Absolutely terrified of them after childhood experiences.


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Holly

feel physically sick atm, i went last pre ivf so 2007 had bad childhood experience but needs must actually it doesnt hurt so i thought shall i cancel       but then i thought if Z sees a phobia in myself how do i encourage him going to the dentist is a good thing  

Am not taking him with me for my appointment though  

2 hrs to go, DH is just making me soup and then i will get ready oh dear!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
What a week you had.. Hope you all are okay? How was the dentist? I need to go but I am terrified. The filing is came off but it is stuck between my teeth in the whole.. I had it for 10 days.. I will hold on till the last minute.. I hate going to dentist.. 

I hope you all are doing okay.. 

Today we are 12 weeks. NT is on tuesday morning. After that we will celebrate.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kuki

 12 weeks wonderful news how exciting to see toddy again looking forward to the celebration 

How is everyone doing, reb hows the house coming along
Holly hows Charley, hows Dad

Hope the easter chicks are all doing well

Well the dentist wasnt as bad the dentist i am registered with is a lovely lady she didnt pressure me to do anything and said nor will she we will take it at my pace, she hoped to be able to fill the tooth but its quite wobbly so needs to come out so thats booked for 1st march 

My front top teeth could do with some work but that decision is mine and she says we can take that at my pace or not at all i think the first time is the worst though isnt it

Apart from that Zacharys urine grew a bug so its anti biotics for 10 days 
Dh is going out to get a few bits of shopping for me this morning, SIL and DF rang last night to see when we will go over for the weekend perhaps in a few weeks though we may meet for coffee when we take Zachary for his appointment as they live a few miles away for the hospital we take him to

This coming week we hope to have a meeting with school to discuss Zachary starting next month community nurse has requested this and Zachary has his nose cauterisation on wednesday, I am back to counselling on thursday so another busy week but hopefully easier and less stressful than last week!


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
It sounds another busy and demanding week but lets hope it is really better than this one.    
Love. KUkixx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - will have everything crossed for you on Tuesday -- but have a great feeling for you.  So so exciting!!!


Em - it's a nightmare.  We are no closer to being back home.  The surveyor said I've had a total cowboy job and I feel sick about the whole thing.  My floors are up, my ceilings down, we are living in one room with travel cot etc... now week 6 and can't even escape it and go for a break as I have to be there each day.  Will be weeks more ..      


xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Reb,
Lovely to hear from you. What a nigthmare this house has been for you.. Bloody buiders.. 
Thinking of you.. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Reb 

Sending big     to you and lots of      to those pesky builders

Kuki hope you are ok

A quiet sunday here, DH has has just gone to the gym, hes picking me up some veggies on way home so i will cook dinner and he will clean rabbit hutches    that seems a fair exchange! though i have ironing to do also!

Have a good sunday Easter Eggs

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Tom is out at one of his gardens. Me and Lara are contemplating to drive into London. I want turkish pizza. Lahmacun for lunch.. I don't know if I have guts to drive to Woodgreen though.. Parking is a nighmare around there. 
Yesterday had awful headache allday.. Not sure if it is Metformin or tapering steriods causing. Today still on 35mg.. Tomorrow one more 5mg down.. I will be free of them by 18th of March.. Long long time to go still.. Nevermind lets see how it all goes.. 
Enjoy your sunday. It is so beautiful out there.. We will try to go out. See if we are brave enough to go to London ourselves.. If i was feeling good. No probs..I would not give it a second thought.
Enjoy your sunday. 
Love Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darling Friends,
We made it from our mad day. 
My results came as Trisomy 21;1 in 1007 and Trisomy 13/18;1 in 1824. Doc said no need for any insvasive tests so I will go with what she says. With DD it was 1 in 2970. But I was 36. This time 41.

We could not find the sex. But Doc said it could be a girl. So Toddy might be a girl. Was a bit shock to me.. The heart rate is quiet high as 159bpm. I think that is in line with a girl hb rate.Girsl attend to have high rate and boys lower.. It started very low but last 3 weeks are very high now.. So we have no idea.. I hope we can find out soon. But anyways Toddy is looking great so far.. Very very relieved. 

We came from London than went to Watford to do all the other blood tests for tomorrow's meeting. Now we all need for white cells issue to go away so we can relax a bit. 

Toddy is upto date with its dates. It is 59.2mm. Exact dates 12+3. So far so great. 

Want to do tomorrow with Dr. S. And hopefully we can have a little celebration. 

One concern was Toddy was not moving that much. Not a very active baby. A bit of worry. Lara was ever so active.. On every scan.. I suppose every baby is different.. 

Worry won't stop tiill it comes to my arms. Still one day at the time. So far Toddy is wonderfully.. 

I hope you all having a good week.

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki

thats fab news about toddy

Dont be fooled with the heartbeat     Zacharys was between 158 and 179 at all monitoring and scans the midwifes all said girl but he was definitly a boy!

Its still early to detect the flavour anyway isnt it do you want to know or would you like the suprise, also Zachary was always quiet at scans particularly the 12 week one not so much on 20 weeks though

Take care
Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Thank you.. I really thought Toddy is a boy.. No suprises for us.. We want to know asap.. But it looks like it will be next private scan as in Watford they are not allowed to tell us the sex.. So will be in suspense till next scan.. 
How is Z? How are you?
Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Just a quickie to say:  Kuki - so thrilled for you    - Stepan definately did his magic again eh (well Marek I think you had)! and Dr G  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Blond one,
All there had hands in the magic creation. I still cannot believe it.. 
Me and Lara will go in the min to celebrate it. We are off to pizza express to get some pizza out. I know not good for my diabeties but we want it so we will have it. Metformin is not doing a thing to the numbers.. 
I tell you once the diabeties nightmare and white cell goes out of my life. It will be just perfect.. 
How are you and girls? Love to you four!!!!
Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki

I am not too bad thanks 

Zachary was due for his nose cauterisation tomorrow but at present we are not sure if its going ahead will review in morning his eyes are all puffed up and his protein in his urine is 4+ if it doesnt reverse overnight we have to take him to childrens assessment at 10am so we shall see


----------



## tinydancer811

Kuki, that's just wonderful news. Toddy may just have been having a little nap so I wouldn't worry too much about the movement. The doctor wasn't concerned was he? Have you 'gone public' yet?

Em,  as always to you and Z.

Hazel, I bet Charley is well and truly getting around now!

Reb, I was so sad to read your posts about your place. The timing is just terrible. I was thinking you should just pack up and go on a holiday but then I read the part about having to be there everyday to discuss what needs to be done. My friend is going through renovations atm and called tradesmen 'Divas in steel-capped boots' which I rather liked!

AFM, just cruising along nicely. Maddi is crawling around everywhere so not a lot of time to post these days as she's into cupboards, pulling on blinds, tugging on cables, flicking electrical switches, slowly pulling apart the flyscreen....you get the idea! Off to the library today for nursery rhymes which Maddi never sits still for  She's way more interested in the other babies than my singing...but who could blame her!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - wooohoooo! That says it all!    

Em - glad dentist was ok. Hope thing better for Z.  

Reb - have you seen the new series of cowboy builders on bbc in morning? They help fix people's homes.  

Expat - yes C is into absolutely everything. Just been to Dads for weekend and C has very nearly eaten shoes and slippers, dirty door mats, pulled cd rack over twice, pulled papers out of the coffee table a million times, ripped up mags, pulled on the net curtains, emptied the dog's water, tried to get wires, crawled underneath tables and can't reverse, terrorised the dog by creeping up to him and pulling his tail. Luckily dog very good natured and turns round to lick which C finds hilarious (I don't). My Dad's is open plan and he is eyeing up the stairs already. It is a nightmare keeping him still long enough to contain poos and change nappies! I find it all absolutely amazing. I watch him learning his world and try to keep him as safe as I can. No is a word often used, but not yet understood!


----------



## reb363

Kuki - I'm just over the moon for you.  So fantastic to read that your dreams have finally come true - you couldn't deserve it more.        spinspinspinspinspinspin


All sorry for few posts.  All time in evening spent chasing house stuff but I love reading your news and really enjoyed hearing about maddi and Charley in to everything; I can just picture it.  


Max is teething - top 4 so the last few nights have been rough going.  Some progress on house - as two rooms are dry so can start to be repaired.  Hopeful to be home in April and at least be able to enjoy it for a couple of weeks before I start work.....did I tell you I've found a lovely nanny to live with us?


Em thinking of Zac and you of course.   He's just such a brave little boy and is lucky to have such a fab mummy.


Love to all the gorgeous EE


And especially to Button and GJT.  Dreams do come true and yours will too - I can't wait to see that happen.


xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Awww thanks Reb - begining to think my dream is fading away.  Still unsure what to do - just not sure now!!  Went away for a long weekend with DH and it was lovely but the hotel we stayed in was loaded with kids, turned out we hit a long weekend holiday with schools and so families were staying.  It is a good place to have kids I suppose and the hotel had a plan/time table  everyday for familes (if they wanted to part take)that they posted under the door of our room.  Even our evening meals and entertainment was kid orientated - felt it was a big slap in the face from god to say this isnt what you have got so just get on with it.  Nevermind.....  


Kuki - So happy that you have had a great scan and I do hope you will relax a little more now but I also understand why if you dont. xx


Reb - what are you up to anyway?  I havent really posted much on here but I will try a little more xxx




Hi to everyone else


Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling friends,
No more abnormal cells in my blood stream and numbers are almost normal. So I am so very happy. The rest I can cope with no probs.. Metformin making me feel yuck but can cope..

Darling Button,
You are going to have your little darlings. You can get pregnant for sure.. If I were you try to figure out the egg quality issues and immunes.. If I can do it, you can.. You are so young. So fit.. so healthy.. It is going to happen. And unfortuantely it is taking its time and so much heartache during.. But it is going to happen.. Please get stronger and get tested and researching.. Get digging.. It took me almost 2 years to get to digging stage.. Now I so wish I did it a lot quicker instead of wasting my time and money on treatments..  

Reb,
Thank you darling_.._I still can not beleive we are over 12 weeks.. I am now beleiving Toddy is going to come to us. But still so very scared. Next mile stone will be 20 weeks than 32 weeks. Still one day at the time. 
Wonderful you have find your nanny. Such a hard thing to do. Weldone you.. The house will be ready for 3 of you in time. I am sure.. And it will be lovely...

Holly,
How is your dad? Let us know when you come over.. We miss Charley.. Love to have some cuddles.. I will Charley poof the flat promise..

Em,
How did yesterday go?

Expat,
So nice to hear Maddi and you are doing so well.. Enjoy these days.. I can not wait to re-live it with Toddy..

GJT,
Hope you are doing okay hun?

Love to you all. Thank you again darlings.. It is so much easier to cope with it all by just sharing with you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - hate to say I told you so - re Neupogen side-effect - but     So pleased.     
I really hope it all goes completely perfectly from now on. No more worries. I also hope that once the steroids are off the glucose returns to normal.  

Reb - I really hope your house and childcare plans are coming together.  

Button - one way or another hun, if you want children you will have them. May be you have to rethink how. Whether it be IVF with lots of investigations and throwing everything at it, CGH on the embryos, immunes etc or whether it be fostering or adopting. You are a lovely, funny, gentle person with so much to offer a child. The child you have will be so cherished however they come into your life. I truly believe that the child you have in the end is the one you were meant to.
I really, really don't want to sound like the    people who suggest adopting when they know nothing about fertility treatment or the longing to be pregnant, give birth, breast feed and having a newborn etc, but one thing I learned on my mind body course is that sometimes you have to review your options and take stock and there is nothing wrong in trying something new if it suits you to do so.

Out of the 10 of us who did my course (bearing in mind the average success rate nationally is 20-30% and we are mostly women in late 30s early 40s where success rates are lower) there are now 2 baby girls, 2 baby boys and a set of twins due. That is so far a 50% success rate on the course. Out of those babies 5 out of 6 are donor conceived. One other lady is going to foster and is going through the process of being approved, 3 ladies have miscarried and are reviewing options or having further cycles and one lady is waiting for a fibroid op before having donor eggs again.

You need to take time, grieve and review your options.

I know how you feel being in a hotel with childrens' activities. I always felt like I was in a goldfish bowl, trapped, and whilst I could swim around getting nowhere I was watching everyone else have fun and move on with their lives. There were moments when I just felt I could not go on. You have my heartfelt     

As for us .... I really don't know what has happened.   I went away for the weekend and when I returned I was showered with ''I miss you'' and kisses from DH. He is almost in a manic state buying a new car. I think he is being really nice to get my approval. He is talking about buying it now, so then all the money he earns from now on will be ploughed into the house. He says he will clear out the old cars, junk and clutter, help me so I can reduce my hours at work and wants me to work out how much we really need coming in for me to be stay at home mum or work part time. He thinks it is a good idea I want to take my 4 weeks unpaid parental leave on top of maternity leave plus accrued annual leave and is talking about us having ''more children''.     I am a bit freaked out. Who is this man and what has he done with my DH?    I wonder how long it will last? I am thinking a fairy godmother has put a spell on him and not sure when it will wear off.

I also don't feel well this evening. I have had abdominal pain today, a few crampy episodes and feel sick. I feel decidedly shivery tonight. Hope I am not sick.


----------



## Kuki2010

AFM,
I was very down yesterday. I had a news a friend of mine. She is 5 months pregnant. She could not tell me. And it is her second baby in a just over a year. I am very happy for her of course but I am so peed off with me going to hell and back to be able to have my family.. Felt so bitter and angry.. And down.. I know of course I should be so happy.. but it just so very hard.. I am suffering so much still.. Sucks.. Sorry for the rant. 
I am sure I will get through all and eventually i will forget it all once I have preciuous in my arms. I really hope. I do not want to deal with any depression when it is the most amazing time with my baby.. 
Sorry for getting downer to thread.. I know you are the ones would understand how I feel. 

Holly,
Do you really think this diabeties will go away.. Oh I am so hoping. So I can be sort of normal. I just have to wait and see. Not much I can do.. 

Wishing you all a great weekend. We have not got anything plan. Just food shoping me and Lara will do tomorrow. And cleaning on sunday.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I forgot to write. It is so wonderful to hear DH is doing really  well. And making you both very happy. Super news!! Enjoy it.. You so deserve it.. Both of you.. Big kiss to C.Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes Kuki - there is a really good chance that once off the steroids that your blood sugar will be OK. It can't be gestational diabetes yet, but maybe you have an underlying tendency to diabetes. You are slim, so it is one of the more unusual types, if it is there at all and not just the steroid side effect. But they will have to monitor you and the baby very carefully for GD. You should have a glucose tolerance test at about 28 weeks I think. They don't want Toddy getting too big. And if you do have diabetes later on they will need to be very careful about Toddy's blood sugar after birth and make sure it does not drop.

On our course we learned about the falacy of fairness with regards to how easy everybody else finds it to have babies. It goes against our feelings of justice in the world. Somehow (I still haven't worked out how to do it) you have to separate what is happening to other people from your own situation. It burns a lot of energy better spent on looking after yourself and Toddy. Try to channel that energy in doing something nice for yourself and being very aware of all the sensations. Even if it is just going for a walk and feeling the sun on your face or having a warm shower with your favourite smelling shower gel. Concentrate on being happy for yourself and being kind to yourself. You have got this far with yout pregnancy due to shear determination and hard work. This other person will never know to the extent that you do how precious a baby is and you must admire yourself for your achievement. You have been prepared to take risks and kept running for the goal, never giving up. Wonderful and special attributes to give to a child.

As for me, had a high temp last night 38.1 degrees and was feeling rubbish. Charley was up from 1am to 4am and ended up in bed with me so not much sleep. Did not eat yesterday until 5 mins ago. All better now, and just been to baby massage. Now going to baby sensory. Got to pop in to see a neighbour later who lost her mother last week and had the funeral yesterday, and her daughter gave birth to her grandson at the weekend. Very emotional time for her.

Lots of love


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Holly,
Thank you .. You are so so sweet. And great support.
I copy the paragraph to my mail. i will read it every time I feel down..
Feeling already better. Will do more effort this afternoon. Sun is shining.. Me and Lara will go out for a little walk. We go and feed the horses up to road I think.. It always help us.. Lara loves it. 
Hope you are not getting something and it will pass over what ever it is.. 
Love to you both. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Goodmorning my darling friends,

I am going to try to lift up and get on this week. 

Holly,
How are you feeling?

Em,
How are you all? Z?

Reb,
Hope you two are okay.. And a bit closer to move home?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Just popping in quickly as off for a bath and then bed

Button sending     your way

GJT hope you are doing ok

Linz, Blonde One, Steph how are our girlies doing

Blonde one hope the wee girls bums are better

Holly hope your dad is doing ok, Charley is sounding like hes doing great

Reb hope the renovations are doing ok and you will be home with M very soon

RJS did you have the FSH retested, any news on tx, hows the back 

Kuki how are you doing, are you starting to sprout a wee bump, how is Lara and Tom

AFM,

Am pretty tired tonight, we took Zachary to the dentist, he wasnt keen to start with until he noticed the rack of stickers! He got out the chair and said can i have a kinder egg now    
you have to love him, his protein levels are all over the place, hasnt had a negative since 7th Feb, but now hes put on a kg in a day and hes not eating food, his tummy is very round the hospital took 2 hours to call back by which time he was settled in bed we are taking him in tomorrow morning to be checked and then we are at Nottingham on Wednesday to see the Renal Unit
Thursday i have my tooth out (or whats left of it!) and review the x rays and then i have to have a asthma review as inhalers arent working as well as they were (could be stress though!)

Well DH has run me a bath so off to have a relaxing one!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

I hope you all have as lovely weather as we have here  

I walked down to the shops and the sun was beating down poor Zachary was sweating shame not quite warm enough for t shirt and shorts!

Hope eveyrone is doing ok

Yesterday we went to QMC
Zachary saw the specialist and it left me feeling a bit well i dont know really 
The plan is to taper off the steroids today hes goes down to 15mg (previously 20mg) and 5mg every 2 weeks
We then stop and just wait to see how his kidneys do, hes to have a kidney scan and if that looks ok then we hold off the biopsy if he does go into relapse of nephrotic syndrome then it will be carried out then (which is a good thing really)  he wont but he started relapsing before when he got to 15mg, although his high protein levels could be because of the UTI's so once this one he has has cleared up then hes going on a low dose anti biotic for 6 months 
After hes been off steroids for 3 months hes to have an injection against chicken pox 

All being well i am hoping to get Zachary into preschool on wednesday, i have spoken to them yesterday (didnt waste no time there lol!) to check if any chicken pox reported (if so he cant go) theres a nasty virus going around diarheoa, sickness, stomach cramps, high temps, sore throat so i have to ring on tuesday to check and if no more reports of anything then he will go wednesday 12-3 but if any chicken pox is reported we have to pull him out again

Dh had a positive interview yesterday  if hes successful he will go and stay with his sister in the week and come home at weekends until we can find suitable accommodaation

Em


----------



## reb363

DM - so glad the interview went well.

EE - I'm very out of sorts - sorry.  Not having a home is really getting me down and I feel like I'm slowly sinking.....it's having a domino effect and managing the insurance works, going back to work soon, having a live in new nanny and doing it all on my own feels totally overwhelming. Plus my watch was stolen at baby swimming, I dropped my mobile in water and I crashed my car. Agghh. Thank goodness for M heart melting smile.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb sweety - it never is easy is it? You deserve to be so happy and it is all going wrong it seems. The only way is up from now on. I am sure it will all get better and better after this low point. As you say Max's smiles are worth everything.   

If it is any consolation I know a little of what you are going through.  I bumped my car a couple of weeks ago (no damage to mine but the other lady reckons that there is a paint scratch so is claiming) and I am dreading (worrying every minute of everyday about) work. I want to go part time but will be refused. I don't want to leave my precious 44 hours a week to go and work in a stress pit. I have a DH who is living here like it is a hotel and is making no contribution either in body, soul or financial to the house, and I am coming to the conclusion that I can't drop hours at work anyway as I am paying for everything and childcare on top. But of course it is my baby and donor conceived, so I think he thinks I can just get on with it and he will live here scot free, and use the money he is earning to play with vehicles and computers and weekends away and beer. Top all that my Dad is getting worse and worse demetia wise - it seems to be so rapid, and he has asked me to go over there tomorrow as he is in a total pickle with paperwork. 120 mile round trip everytime when I am trying to sort out everything at home is all I need.

Having said all that I am so blessed every single day with my gorgeous little Charley. Little scamp is a cheeky little monster  . He has this _really_ cute little thing now where he is crawling to a place previously forbidden and I go after him, he looks round, squeals and then crawls 10 times faster! He also managed to go upstairs yesterday  at my friend's house. I was there, don't worry. He was patting the stairs and then next thing I know he has got onto his feet with his hands on the bottom stair. It was then a knee and the other knee and he was up. He got half way up the flight. I had hold of him the whole time, but I could not believe it as he has never crawled on all fours yet (it is all comando style) and never pushed himself to standing before. Since that, today he has been kneeling up at the back window and at the coffee table helping himself to the remote control and my papers.


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   

Hope everyone is well.

Em - hope little Z is doing well and DH gets some news about the job     

Reb - ah gosh, you have lots going on at the mo. As H says, it can only be up from here. Sending loads of     your way. If only we were all close by  - I could pop over and help you out    

Button - hope you're well.. I know it's hard, but we will get there     I know what you mean though, I try to book places away from kids and families for now - unless I go away with my sisters and their kids    Thinking of you   

Kuki - how are you doing - I'm delighted to hear that all is going well     You just so deserve this   

HH - gosh, it's hard for you too at the mo, but as you say, you have little C to keep you going. I do hope your dad is ok - I dread my folks getting older..

Expat - how are you doing and little Maddie    

Linz, RJS -   

AFM - well sorry I have not been about for a while. We went on our hols to Hong Kong and had a fab time.. Work is a pain as they have put everyone on a 90 day redundancy notice - they want to cut by 40%. I'm not really bothered by it to be honest, as I want to focus on sorting having a family this year.. My role is a legal requirment - so I'm not sure what will happen. I have applied for 2 roles within the company and a few outside. Have a few interviews so will see what happens. 
Thinking about starting my next round of tx - can't believe it will be my 4th cycle!!   Going to change consultant and clinic for tx but will attend Liverpool Womens for EC and ET.. Need to get sorted and organised...

Chat soon,
GJ


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Reb sending big    to you

Holly    to you also

GJT lovely to hear from you, glad that you enjoyed Hong Kong, never been myself hope you had an amazing time
Sorry to read about the redundancy hope it works out for you, especially the IVF       

Kuki how are you doing hows toddy, Lara, Tom

Ex Pat how are you and Maddi is she on the move now 

Blonde one how are you and the girls

Linz hope that Emilias reflux is settling down, is she liking solid food 

RJS and anyone else i missed 

AFM,

Zachary is doing ok, he has a cold which so far has shared with DH who has manflu!
He started his anti biotics (the low dose ones for 6 months) yesterday, DH went to collect them on thursday and then on friday afternoon got a call to say its the wrong one   so dh had to go back yesterday and take the old ones back and collect the new ones     i stayed home and relaxed a little  

Caught up with all my chores yesterday, today my sister and niece came over to see us for an hour

Tuesday i am going for Zacharys uniform he has trousers and polo shirts (unlogo'd ones) as until we know how he will be i decided not to spend out for them and the ones i had ordered dont fit him and they take about 4 wks perhaps i will bite the bullet on that next month as of yet we dont know if hes starting primary school there  he will be but its not guaranteed

EM


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I've had a bub with gastro all weekend and now she and I have colds  She gave her gastro to DH who was horrendously sick overnight.  that I don't get it.

GJT - I was so pleased to see your news. I know that you just want to roll your eyes when you say something like 'This will be my fourth treatment' but remember that I got Maddi on my fifth, Reb got M on her seventh I believe and Kuki, what was Toddy? It must have been around the 5th or 6th? It's all a bit gut-wrenching though isn't it? Glad to hear you enjoyed HK. We went for a long weekend there from KL back in 2007 and had a lovely time. I really enjoyed the light show over the harbour  

Button -  I remember going to a friend's birthday party at a restaurant 2 years ago and she had all the girls from her mothers' group sitting at one end of the table, all looking radiant with their babies happily sitting on their laps. The only vacant seat was next to them and I almost had a panic attack and started clamming up saying that I didn't want to sit down that end. Luckily some understanding friends got a me a seat at the other end but it's so upsetting isn't it when you can't even enjoy a nice event like a holiday/birthday party without thinking about it.  

Em - oooh I bet little Z looks very cute in his little uniform! How does it feel looking at him in it? Proud that he's about to start pre-school or sad becaus he's growing up? Or both??

Hazel - I laughed out loud to read about Charley getting into everything. It's hilarious the things that fascinate them isn't it? Maddi is up on all fours now and getting some real speed. I have to pop her in her cot with some toys sometimes (like when I'm washing her nappies - she's a cloth baby) as I can't run to her quickly when I'm doing that!  about your DH though. It's such an incredibly difficult time and only complicated more by the donor issue. My DH and I have never fought so much than in the last few months. I hope it gets easier.

Kuki - I read everyday and love reading about the progression of Toddy. It always brings a smile to my face. Keep us posted xx

Reb - oh sweetie, what an incredibly difficult situation. Thank goodness that most of it is only temporary but I can understand your frustration and sadness. Give little M and huge cuddle from all the EEs. Is he taking it all in his stride?

Linz - How did the christening go? Did you get a special dress for Emilia? I'm sure you did!!

Blonde One - How are L&P? Cheeky as ever I imagine? Is L still the feisty one and P still cruisy? I hear about twins trading personality traits sometimes.

AFM - Maddi is a whopping 9.5 months old now. She has 8 teeth and I can see a purple spot on her gum where a molar looks like it's going to break through. She's getting some speed on her now and pulls up into a standing position as long as she has a ledge to hold on to (not yet up to flat surfaces). 

Two of the girls from my mothers' group are pregnant already and I can't help feeling a twinge of jealousy but I'm keeping it under wraps. I'll stop breastfeeding in the coming months so might go and see my GP about getting some Clomid to try 'naturally' for a bit. Not sure what we'll do if/when that doesn't work. So grateful for what we have so might just leave it at that.

Well, off to wipe my little friend's nose for the thousandth time today. She gets really cranky everytime I do it and shouts and bats my hand away....trying to decide which is the lesser of 2 evils!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Expat - hope you don't get sickness - no fun when looking after a babe and a DH (second baby when they are poorly).

I am also finding it difficult about second pregnancies - there are three on my cycle buddies thread already all au natural. Never going to happen for me with out £££ treatment.

Charley has been pulling himself up to standing since this weekend at every opportunity at my Dad's. He can help himself to everything on the table and sofa and come over and climb up my leg for a cuddle - so cute! It reminds me of the time though when they rolled over to their tummy and got stuck, only now it is a whole lot more dangerous when they are stuck and don't know how to sit down again. We have had a few tumbles and a few cries.

GJ - hope your redundancy thing is OK and you get the outcome you desire. Good to focus on the family and treatment and try not to get stressed about work stuff - I can talk   

I am a bit peed off to say the least about work. I have discovered that 4 people who came back from maternity are job sharing and they have advertised and are interviewing for another one this week - at my grade - without telling me whilst on maternity leave, which I believe is illegal. I have been talking to another colleague this weekend and she thinks that I won't be allowed to job share as there isn't anyone left to job share with out of those on mat leave. This surely can't be fair? I really want to drop to 3 days a week, otherwise I will collapse with stress and never see Charley. They just say things like - you should be grateful you have a job and you will have to think about working in a different job if you don't want to comply with our demands. I feel very upset with this. My boss is coming to see me on Thursday. Not sure why. I might have a grievance for constructive dismissal if they let everyone else job share and not me. What do you think?

Em - I hope Z gets to go to preschool. It is an exciting time when they make lots of friends. Hope it will distract him from him feeling poorly too. How is your DH coping now?

Kuki - where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## tinydancer811

GJT - sorry, I didn't acknowledge your job situation. Can't echo enough what Hazel said and what you said yourself about not letting it stress you too much as you have other things to focus on right now.

Hazel - oh wow....that really is quite awful isn't it? I'm really surprised, considering your knowledge of and passion for the job. Perhaps it's because you're so dedicated they think that you'll put up with anything. In my last job all of the work got put on the competent people because they could be trusted to do it well. Meanwhile some staff took naps in the staffroom and just generally faffed about, knowing full well that they would never be asked to do anything extra.  Grrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls.. Thanks for all your kind words and support   

Expat - great to hear from you and little Maddie, she sounds like she's doing really well    Hope you are all feeling better... 

HH - well now, that's not good.. You should have been considered. You need to check with HR about the family/friendly policy (NHS will most definately have one).. you may find some info here - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/Flexibleworking/DG_184569 .. It really annoys me when folk say - ''well at least you have a job'' - you trained and worked hard to get where you are today and deserve it.. Don't be upset, things will get sorted..    

Ah em - I'd say he's a cutie in his little uniform... 

AFM - I'm really grand with this redundancy thing girls.. My mam keeps saying to take the VR and ''we'll'' spend it.. She's gas  I said to her - who's this ''we''  Secretly, I'd love some time off for a while. I feel tired and want to be in tip top shape for my next tx.. Flipping 4th round, can't believe it.. Exapt - it's so true, I do roll my eyes every time I think about it  I have made my first appointment today with a new Cons.. Some of the girls went to him and found him great.. a few of them did short protocol - what's your thoughts on SP? I have responded hopelessly, twice on LP.. We're meeting him 31st March.. He even does clinic on a Sat am 

GJ
/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,
I have been a bit down and away for the weekend at parents and SIL was there with us. And for once she was soft and kind to us. 

Holly,
Talk to HR and your boss. Demand your rights and it is your right.. And don't let them steer you from what you are aiming for. I really think you will be able to do it.. I am sure you will. 
So lovely to hear Charley is doing so well. I looked at some of his photoes I have yesterday.. His little ones.. He must be now so big and grown up.. Hope to see you both before you start work.. 

GJT,
It would be great to give up work for Tx. I did that and my 1st tx worked.. I am sure it helped cos my job used to demand a lot from me.. And after that it has taken me 4 years 8th cycle to catch it again.. 
I really would not worry about LP or SP.. I think I have been doing wrongly when I was hoping for so many eggs. It is really quality of the eggs.. Forget the numbers.. 3-5 good eggs would be just great.. 

Expat,
Hope you all are feeling better?

Reb,
ah darling I am so very sorry.. It is a nightmare.. So so difficult.. Any dates for it all ending yet? You must let me know when you are this way so I can do some koftes before you start work? Let me know in advance.. Love to see you both.. Love to.. 

Em,
So so happy to hear Z is doing well..Great.. How DH's int went? Hope you are dong okay too?

Thinking of you all. Always.. 

Love. KUkixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi to all you lovely EE's. It's been a long time. I am so so pleased to see so many good news stories and wonderful mini EE's added to the family. 
I have had a lot to deal with but now sort of on track. I have started my 4th cycle and am on immune protocol similar to you Kuki (big congrats by the way). I'm worried though now as egg collection is tomorrow. I only have 2 large good looking follicles and lining is over 10 cm. Nurse was pleased but i'm on a bit of a downer over the amount of follicles. Can't go back now so hopefully you lovely ladies will know some good stories based on my results. Please wish me luck and i'll keep all you wonderful ladies up to date.
Lots of love and hugs Ange xxxxxx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - sorry you are feeling a bit down. Sending loads of      your way.. I agree it's quality over quantity. I'm not the best at producing high amounts anyway, but what I do produce the embryologist always said were great quality. So that's a real    for me..   

Angela lovely - great to hear from you   I often wondered how you were doing.. Hope tx was ok this time around.. I'll be going onto my 4th cycle soon. Fab to hear you are for EC tomorrow     Will be thinking of you and     all goes well.. And remember it's quality over quantity - you'll do great.. Sending loads of        your way..


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

GJ so pleased to see you on here. I have thought about you loads. So glad you are doing ok and will be going for tx soon. I haven't been too bad on it. Been on the steroids high dose folic acid and intrallipids, due to start clexane tomorrow and high dosage gestone. Seems I hit a block with my AMH being 0.98, which was a shock but hopefully your prayers will help in the quality stakes here. I will stay in touch and be watching how you get on. I'm still under the Hewitt at Liverpool. Early start tomorrow so fingers crossed. Sending you loads of    and   for both our   stick this time round     xxx


----------



## GJT

Ang -      I will be     non-stop for you tomorrow.. Well done for getting going again.. Try not worry about AMH  - I'm sure Reb's was on the low side and she has her lovely little M (am I right Reb..)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

AJ - I believe Reb only got one egg on the last cycle and Max is her miracle baby - so it can happen. I also say to people in your situation that don't forget that almost everyone walking this planet is the result of ONE mature follicle ovulating and fertilising and implanting. It only takes one.

Good luck and really hoping for some good news in 17 days.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

GJ, Holly thank you so much for the lovely words. You are right of course. Well today went well. No problems and they retrieved 2 lovely looking eggs. Fingers crossed they will be super and fertilise over night.          for some good news tomorrow.
Lots of Love Ange xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

AJ

       to those fab looking eggs

I agree with Holly it does only take one just look at Reb and M!

AFM

Zachary has finally started Preschool he went for 3 hours today and is currently fast asleep he did very well unlike me who bought the wrong coloured  sweatshirts, i have got a set of school ones to collect tomorrow and 2 more ordered for next term so will get a couple of navy ones to tide him over and some more trousers i had a letter from the specialist today about future plans.

Oooh and after weeks of no work DH has been offered 3 positions one is out of the running as its only for a week, hes an induction tomorrow for nights and another hes an induction monday so he now needs to weigh up which is best for him

Em


----------



## GJT

Ang - that's great news.. I have everything I own crossed for your little eggies..      Will be thinking of you   

Em - great to hear little Z did well on his first day     Glad to hear about DH..


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Em, thank you so much. I'm really pleased Zach is doing ok. 
GJ thanks very much honey we'll do good together     xxx


----------



## GJT

Ang - of course we will      you have a good sleep tonight


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Great news AJ!    

Em - so glad that things are looking up for you. Hope it continues to get better and better and better all round.

AFM - I rang and reserved a child minder today. Spent the day with her on Monday and she ticks 98% of the boxes. I don't think I would get better if I looked and looked and stressed myself out more. I decided to snap her up as everyone in my post natal group is competing with each other. It is almost becoming dog eat dog with some taking leads and reserving childminders that you were in negotiation with from under your nose.   This lady is an ex nurse, she has lots of lovely animals, her 7 year old daughter on Monday looked after C like a little dolly and loved him to pieces and the lady has outstanding ofstead and is quality assured. 
She goes to all the groups at the children's centre and has a trusted back up. She is flexible to my work situation and is only going to take C - not maximum numbers where they get dragged around to school and preschool runs all day and don't get much attention. She has a baby about 2-3 months younger than C and so they can play together.

Big day tomorrow. Have meeting with local chief pharmacist in the morning to see what jobs might be available now and in the longer term and my boss is coming in the evening. I am a bit nervous to be honest. All I want is a job at my grade and what I love doing for 3 days a week rather than 4 or 5 days. But I have a nasty feeling I will be forced to work more than I want.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies I am so sad right now. None fertilised. I am devastated. Spoke to fertility nurse and she was gutted too. She did say that now I have to consider donor eggs, which will increase our chances significantly, given that I have been pregnant but sadly it will not happen with my own now.      
XXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Angela
I am so devastated for you too honey. Donor eggs is a lot to get your head around and you need to take the time to grieve your loss.

As I have learned in the last couple of years having a donor conceived baby is great     If I can be of any assistance, I moderate the donor boards and can point you in the direction of information and sources of help and clinics etc.

But for now


----------



## Martha Moo

Angela

so very sorry to read your sad news


    

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Angela,
I am so very sorry!    
Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Thank you so much ladies. I really appreciate it.
I totally understand I have to accept this and appreciate that the best way forward is donor eggs. I'm not giving up at all so Holly, I would really appreciate any support and assistance you can offer.
Love Ange xxx


----------



## GJT

Oh Ang - I'm so sorry to read your news hun       It's so upsetting, but you will get through this and we are here for you all the way..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Right Ang - here we go - 
There is the donor conception network
http://www.dcnetwork.org/

Then there is Suitcase of Dream's thread on donor eggs FAQ - lots on information to read through.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

You have to consider whether you want to be an egg share recipient in this country and there are a couple of clinics with shorter waiting lists like CRM and the London Womens Clinic. There you quite often get single ladies or single sex couples who are going through egg sharing to get free IVF, but have no other particular fertility issues as it were other than no male partner and a ffew cycles of iui that didn't work.
Or the other option is an alturistic donor where you either get all the eggs or if there are lots two or three women do. They are hard to find in the UK I believe. Some people go abroad to Spain or America depending on what your budget is. Often these ladies are not ID release like in the UK, so there is no way of tracing them and this may be important for your child in the future to know their origins and at least be able to find out more. It is worth thinking about telling or not telling and the implications of options. You can have counselling to go through things you might not have considered.
The final option is to find a known donor like a younger relative who is willing to donate for you, but you have to think of implications of this carefully.

/links


----------



## reb363

Ang - sending you loads of   and thoughts.  
x


----------



## RJS

Hi All,
Apologies for this very quick and selfish post... Haven't time for more sorry sorry....

I am due to start tx as soon as AF arrives.... 7-10 days or so.

I am just feeling really tearful & down today. Completely surrounded by heavily pg friends. I know how lucky & blessed I am... I honestly never forget it but can't avoid feeling like My DD is the odd one out. Usually I can cope but having v bad day today... Prompted by news of a birth & knowing 3 others are just around the corner. Also DD telling me she wants a sibling as she's lonely. So sorry all... I know I am selfish & I hope you will forgiven thus just am so sad & tearful today. 

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS          

So very much hope and pray for your treatment.

Like I said to Kuki recently - please go out this afternoon and everyday from now on, especially through treatment and the 2ww and do something nice for yourself. Even if it be to walk up the road and look at some daffodils and notice the sunlight catching their bright happy yellow faces for 5 minutes - it will do you real good and put the joy back into life at a sad and pressurised time. Much love and luck


----------



## GJT

RJS -


----------



## blonde_one

RJS and Angela     


 to all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

RJS   

and     for the upcoming treatment, Kukis proof it can work  

Angela thinking of you    

Reb how are you, any news on having the house back to self 

Kuki lovely to see that beautiful ticker, any more scans booked, how is Lara (and Tom)

Blonde One i cant believe how old the girls are now it seems to have just flown

Linz hows u and Emilia hope she is doing well

Holly how are you hows your dad and of course the gorgeous Charley

sorry to anyone i missed

AFM

Z did 2 half days at preschool, he was off on friday as he has another Uti and was just so sleepy and wouldnt eat anything hes back today though, i am collecting his logo uniform today will try and upload a pic probably tomorrow, i have hit the menopause and umming and aahing about HRT, its not a huge suprise as i have no ovaries 

We had an hour at the park yesterday with Z and Willow (the adorable Labrador) got my weekly chores done so feet up at nursery time, looking forward to catching up with Dancing on Ice today as went to bed at 630 last night with a migraine

Love to all

Em


----------



## reb363

RJS -     


 EE - love to you all.  No news on house but enjoying the lovely sunshine   


DM - looking forward to seeing new pic of Z.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,

Rjs,
Hope you are feeling a bit better already. We all have these days..    

Em,
So nice to hear things are a bit better. I am almost off steriods. On 2.5mg and thursday will be 0mg. Huge huge headaches but coping..Diabeties still sucks.. I hate it.. I am in combined clinic on friday morning. Diabeties and Maternity docs I wills ee. I am hoping to see Toddy. I will do a private scan for 18th week to see the sex.. I can not wait to find out..
I had awful pains in my tummy I think baby well uterus has shifted up a bit.. Caused the pain.. I hope it is okay.. 

Angela,
Hopefully you are feeling lighter? Thinking of you..

Love to you all my dear friends..
Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi ladies, thank you all so much for thinking of me. I'm ok. Have a consultation this evening and we will be discussing donor egg options as a way forward. Not ready to give up ladies. I take comfort knowing I have been pregnant with my own eggs, which did sadly end. I'm quite a positive person and have no personal difficulties looking to all those wonderful donors out there to help me achieve having a lovely baby. I say God Bless them and a huge thank you to them all. 
H, thank you for the links it has been a huge help. I am seriously considering Cyprus at the moment.
Hope everyone is doing well.
Lots of Love Ange xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Check out this pic

http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii556/zsmummy/

Password DonnaMarie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Child Content


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
He looks lovely.. And so grown up.. Big kiss to Z..Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em - he's just so gorgeous.  So grown up in his lovely uniform.  Bless.


Kuki - can't wait to find out the sex either.


Angela - so glad you are feeling more positive.  I have heard great things about Cyprus from my consultant.

AFM.  Not long until I go back to work   I still can't be at peace with M being an only child.  I need to deal with that one and move on.  I've emailed the consultant to ask him his thoughts.


----------



## GJT

Ah Em - little Z is just so cute, bless him       

Ang - good to hear that you are not giving up.. We are all here to support you.. Let us know how you get on    

Kuki - add me to the list of not being able to wait to find out the sex of little babes   how are you feeling. Hope all is going well    

Reb - ah, where has the time gone    Sending loads of    

A big    to all the EE..

Girls, I am so nervous about my next tx..  4th round, just can't believe it. I just have to stop counting the tx and get on with it - keep wondering if there is any point or will I just be disappointed again    I just don't like this IVF game one bit..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GJ - statistically I would say there is a good chance that this one will work. You have been pregnant before, unfortunately that baby was sick, but it still remains that you did get pregnant, which means your chances are higher. Keep positive.


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Reb,
It will take time. But what ever you do just enjoy darling Max..

Darling GJT,
Keep on going.. You are going to get pregnant and have darling baby...

I will let you know if I am mega lucky to find out on friday scan.. If not I will book my private sex scan.. 

My last day on steriods and have been suffering with headaches. I go to bed with them and got up with them. It feels like I have been drinking none stop. Weird constant hang over feeling.. 

Sugar levels are down.. I think metformin and low levels of steriods.. I don't know what they will do to find out if I am not diabetic anymore.. I really love to be off metformin and just be normal.. What ever that will be in this pregnancy.. Everything is so different this time around. Which makes me think it might be a little boy but lets see.. Now we have all the names ready.. For a girl or boy.. If Tom keeps his word that is.. 

Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Thanks so much for your messages of support... Am bit stressed with too much on at the moment. Work is ridiculous & it's not helping spending every weekend at a kid's parties being asked about having another child!

Anyway, onwards & upwards... I went running outside this week for first time in 18 months. After all my back probs & the op I honestly didn't know if this would be an option so v pleased as I love it! Also DD been great... Albeit that on my working 4 days I hardly see her. But making most of time we do have.

Kuki.... I think we are all excited to find out the flavour! Hope you are putting your feet up when u can.

GJT... When are you hoping to start? Will have every little thing crossed for you & like Holly says the odds are in your favour. 

Em - gorgeous pic.... Love it. Hope he's doing well.

Angela - good to hear you are feeling more positive. Xx

Reb - going back to work is tough & will prob make you evaluate lots of things. The thought will be worse than the reality. Xx

Expat / Holly - hope you and your miracles are well.

AF arrived just now so I'll have to go to the clinic on Mon & all being well will start the short protocol then! Only slight worry is DD's 4th b'day on the 29th, party at mine on the 31st... Really hope I can avoid EC on those dates! 

Off out to friend's without kids for dinner so no "baby no 2" talk... Hooray! Gonna enjoy my last drop of alcohol for a while too! 

Nearly two years since I did this last so please can anyone remind me.... Pineapple juice / choc protein shakes/ milk whilst stimming? I have low ovarian reserve so eggs need all the help they can get. I remember having a wheatie on my tummy whilst stimming as well.... Does this all sound about right?! 

Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - yes that is right, plus brazil nuts, protein with every meal, plenty of omega 3 - couple of portions oily fish a week (not too much mercury) and a supplement like mumomega. I also took pregnacare conception and drank lots of water. Deep breathing, meditation and relaxation cd too.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Just popping in to say

Thinking especially today or GJT Button and Angela    

RJS wishing you so so much luck (ooh just realised your DD and Z are similar ages!)

Kuki how is toddy doing, hope you are being looked after 

Reb   to you too hope you get your home back soon

Holly, Expat, Linz, Blonde one, Steph enjoy the day today

Just staying at home today with DH and Z, my sister is visiting well this morning haha she had to travel up here from northants to yorkshire as her bf had a stroke on thursday night he is said to be ok thankfully

DH has made me breakfast (albeit not in bed but never mind) and hes cooking a roast chicken dinner followed by tiramisu pretty much ordinary sunday for us really 

love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I echo everything that DM has said above to the ladies still struggling - I hope you get some luck this year.

I hope everyone is having a lovely day.

I woke up this morning to discover Charley had been shopping and he had bought his mummy a basket of purple and white flowers and a card from a cheeky little monkey.
Been waiting 40 years for this moment.


----------



## reb363

Hello EE - only people who have been there know quite how horrible today can be for a lot of people. Sending  to our EE friends who haven't had their time yet - you will. Hang on in there.

Em - awful re sisters BF, wish him better and hugs to Z as ever.

RJS - thanks for your words - really helpful.

Love to all

Reb


----------



## RJS

Hello all,

Hope week has started well for everyone.

 Started short protocol yest! EC might be 29th (DD's b'day) or poss 31st (her party!) Trying not to worry about that just yet.

DH & I not getting on. He's got a sleep problem & is falling asleep even whilst we are talking. Is snoring next to me in bed now. The first part of day we could talk & he can't stay awake. I have cried myself to sleep last 3 nights & tonight told him to "F... Off!" I feel alone & although I realise it's not his fault it makes me feel as if we're not a team. So annoyed with him right now! 

Hope everyone else is well.

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is difficult when DH's don't support us. I don't feel like my DH is really there for me either. I feel that he is just living here while I do all the work and plan for the future. I don't feel like he contributes or gives me any emotional or any other type of support. You are not alone.     

Last night he had a lovely long hot bath and then went out, same as he does 2-3 times a week. The night before he threw a wobbly because he had missed one night of sleep.   
I have not had a bath since before Charley was born (5 minutes in the shower with a baby screaming for me is all I can manage before I feel too guilty to stay longer) and I have not had a full night's sleep for 18 months or more. I've been out for a meal in the evening once in a year. But he makes it clear it was my choice to have a baby. I love being a mummy, but sometimes it would be nice to have support and a little break.

What do you need to talk about - we are all here for you honey


----------



## RJS

Holly,


Thanks hon.... You are always so supportive. Xx


Actually DH woke up last night & we had a cuddle which was nice. It's the emotional support isn't it?  My day's start at 6, involve jabs, DD, MIL (staying thusly wk as my childminder's) about to have a baby, work, (totally insane.... From 7.45 - 5 there are kids or staff all needing something!) yesterday I also had an MRI for my back & went for a run, before home for chores & more jabs! By the time we go to bed I just want a cuddle & a chat.... But DH currently can't stay awake!

 Sorry to hear that your DH isn't supporting you. The little things like having a bit of time in a bath are so important. I remember those guilty showers.... It does get so much easier the older they get.  Sounds like you could really do with a night out.... Cinema or a meal, or just a night at a friend's. When DD was little a few of us Mum's used to go to each other's houses with a DVD & all take a dish of some sort. Try to get a break if at all possible... Being on the go with a LO is hard work! 


Thanks again for your kind words. Today is a new day...  




Xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

RJS - just a quick post to send you a big hug from afar.  Sleep issues are very hard to deal with in others.  My DH suffers from insomnia and is tired all the time (but fine during holidays as it's all work related).  I see him lying in bed at nigh tossing and turning, I might get up to use the toilet at 3am and he'll be staring at the ceiling stressing about things that aren't important.  It can be hard to understand can't it?  Has he seen a doctor?

Teaching is such a stressful job sometimes.  It's all give, give, give (your energy, your time, your ideas) and whilst I love it and I know you do too, it can be exhausting and sometimes you want to shout 'WHAT ABOUT ME?!?'. 

I hope you get some relief soon.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Holly & Expat - thanks so much to both of you for your support... It means so much to me.

Glad to say I am feeling bit happier.... DH been better & work although busy has been a good distraction. Did a staff v students obstacle course in aid of Sport Relief today & tomorrow we are running a mile around the park.

And yesterday I was offered a job at the Special needs school I have been seconded from - an assistant head's job with a salary increase! Would rather stay at the mainstream school I am currently at but I have been v stressed as they are asking me to do more & more with no sensible financial incentive. So I feel I'm at least in a good position now.

Jabs hurting me - DH does them & I'd forgotten how horrid they are!

How is everyone else? Enjoying the glorious weather? 

Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That is good RJS - well done on the job!

I would not let my DH do a jab on me! Not in a million years. What jabs are you on?

Yes - enjoying the weather. Trying to lose weight with lots of walking exercise with the dog and pram. Went to a park today for a long walk with a friend. Need to get trim before going back to work and so that my little frosty can come home ASAP. Also trying to make the most of the maternity leave I have left - it is scarily going fast. I am trying to do several things everyday and I'm getting very tired, especially as Charley is now into absolutely everything all the time. He is cruising the furniture and falling over a lot as he gets confident and takes his hands off only to go splat within seconds. There are cushions all along the hearth.

He has just in the last couple of days worked out how to get back down onto his knees again if he is careful and then he crawls to the next place of mischief. I am up and down like a yoyo stopping him taking everything out of the DVD cabinet or off the coffee table, eating dog biscuits or tapping the cat water, losing the back door keys or emptying a drawer, tapping on my computer or emptying my handbag or............... he is a tinker! He does stop if I say no, but after a few seconds curiosity starts up again.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

RJS thinking of you and sending lots of        

Holly lovely to hear of Charley cant believe how time has flown by since he arrived, hows things with Dad

Kuki hope all is well with toddy Lara and yourself

Reb how are you doing, hows gorgeous M

Expat hope all is ok with M

hugs to all i missed

Not much happening here
DH has just gone to the drs about his ear he had a nasty ear infection which had gone to the ear canal hes finished antibiotics but hes still got the pain and cant hear at alll in the ear  
Zachary finally had his op on wednesday this week all went well he seemed to recover quite quickly, he was in school yesterday but this morning is complaining and quite tearful with pain they did a slightly different procedure this time so hope it does the trick and hes just 20 days of steroids left 

I am fine, well have hit the menopause and am undecided about HRT 
Drs would like me to have it (well they did for the last year or so!) but my argument has been that i had no symptoms of menopause so why feed my body with something thats not needed!  I think my main worry/concern is that i have microscopic endo which i am worried may be triggered by HRT  i keep putting off booking an appointment although my counsellor thinks i should go and discuss  

Am back at the dentist to have my dental work completed it wasnt as bad as i had thought in the end i may not say that tuesday afternoon though as i am having a tooth out and 2 fillings   

Em


----------



## button butterfly

Its getting really quiet on here   

Sorry I havent really posted much recently ladies but I have made sure that I have been a very busy lady!!  Just got one last thing this weekend then there will be nothing to look forward to until the end of May!!  

GJT - Will be thinking about you when you are at your appointment. When are you thinking about starting? 

Feeling a little flabby just now but I havent really done proper exercise since before I was pregnant so really need to shift the flab abit!!  Lovely weather making me feel fine and positive! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay

Button


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely sunshine   

Button - lovely to hear from you     How are you doing - hope you're well.. What are you up to this weekend, anything nice? Any hols planned for you and DH... Was thinking of going to Scotland in the summer - to a log cabin by Loch Lomond.. Similar to the one we went to last year.. Looks fab    I'm grand - have my appointment this Saturday    So will see what this guy has to say. He generally does SP.. Not really sure when to start, a wee bit nervous to go again. Was thinking May / June time...     I doubt you're a flabby - maybe get back into walking.. I was thinking of ya there the other day - as I was looking up kickboxing or doing some sort of exercise   .. But I'm into walking at the mo - 40 mins everyday after work.. and it's great in the sunshine    Sending loads of     your way...

RJS - hope all is going well.. great news about the job    sending lots of     your way..

Kuki - how are you doing. Hope all is well     

Em - gosh, I just don't like the dentist   .. But I have found a fab one over here - so it's not too bad.. Hope all is well with you..     

A big    to all the EEs - Linz, Ang, Holly, Stephy, Expat, Blonde-one, Reb and all our little EEs.. 

GJ


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hello Button and GJ. Been also getting worried that it is quiet on here. I've just been to Dad's for 4 days and I come back and there are only 2 posts on the beloved EE thread. Where is everybody?
This is my favourite thread and I don't want it to die.

I doubt Button is flabby after all your fitness stuff recently - I need a kick up the   to loose several inches everywhere. I was walking everywhere the last couple of weeks and had lost a few pounds, but just been to Dad's for the weekend and have eaten all manner of naughty things, so I bet it is all back again.   

Worrying about Kuki - I hope all is well with you. I might have to text you on your phone at this rate!  

Reb - worrying about you and your home. Hope all better.  

Em - hope Z ok now after op and DH with ear.  Hope you are OK with teeth and the HRT - it is proven to prevent osteoporosis and there is some evidence that the drop in oestrogen at the menopause increases the risk of heart disease in women. 

RJS - hope all going well with you     

Expat, Stephy, Linz - hope all ok - anyone else I have missed 

Anyone remember Mrs Rock - she also has a little EE now!

AFM - Charley and I have just been to Dad's for a few days. He is very muddled and cannot understand some very simple concepts. Charley has been running rings around us all weekend and into everything he can reach. Last time we were there C was crawling, but not standing. Of course he stands up at furniture now so has been able to reach everything that Dad has on the table and poor Dad has ended up putting things in drawers and up out of the way and now can't find anything! Clever boy has worked out how to sit down again, so we have had less falls and bumped heads. I cannot believe how fast they learn.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

GJT hope your appointment goes ok, whenever you choose to start the easter eggs will be behind you every step of the way

Button glad to see you have been keeping yourself busy, all nice things i hope

RJS how are you doing, hows stims going

Holly hope you have had a lovely time with your dad hows C

Reb how r u and M

Kuki hope that you and Lara are ok hows toddy doing

Expat, linz, blonde one, steph hope you and the princess easter eggs are doing well

Ooh just thought the mini easter eggs will be spoilt with lots of easter eggs this year!
Remember Z getting loads the first year 

AFM, 
Zachary developed a infection at the op site so hes on anti biotics atm for that, DH has been poorly since saturday with upper abdominal pain its worse when he eats so i took him to see gp yesterday they have changed his antibiotic and if his tum isnt getting better by friday hes to go in for blood tests 

I went and had my dental work completed i still cant believe i actually did it to think 3 months ago i wouldnt of stepped into a dentist argh well i am not back for 6 months now i have a little denture which feels surreal i hardly ate anything last night due to it oh well if nothing else it will help me lose weight     

I have appointment with dr tomorrow to review medication, i am not against hrt but its just the oestrogen in it may trigger the growth of the endo and i dont think i can cope with that, before i was on fentanyl, oramorph, pregablin and often would be in hospital and that scares me, i already have ostopenia so although my bones have thinned (thanks to zoladex for tx for endo) for the last 3 yrs theres been no change so lots to think about there i have booked a double appt so theres plenty of time to discuss it all

My gp is now back off mat leave and shes aware of my concerns and issues so thats something at least and wont pressue me into doing something i dont want to

Oh and DH got offered a job but its in Nottingham, which would mean him living there and me living here yikes not sure how i feel about that

Otherwise all is good

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
I am okay.. And still taking a day at the time. It is a struggle. Cannot wait to get to end of this pregnancy. So had enough..
Am feeling a bit down. That is why I was not writing.. Don't want to bring the thread down.. 
Well for Toddy I am waiting for 20th week scan.. I have got my doppler back from SIL.. I listen Toddy everyday. I think it is okay.. 
Got my MW 16th week check up tomorrow. Not expectingmuch from it. And friday meeting at the combined clinic to discuss diabeties and Toddy. I will see him for a few seconds..I still do not know what it is.. Driving me nuts.. 
Got to finish tax back form and rec.. IT is taking me ages.. I have no motivation full stop.. Will try to catch up with you all in next week. 
Always reading not writing at the mo that is all. Will write next week. 
Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - stay strong it'll all be worth it soon   x
GJT -   your mtg goes well and this is the time for you x
button - you always seem to be working out - can't imagine you being untoned!  x
RJS - how's are the jabs going? or are they over yet? x
HH - glad C is coming on well and I hope your DH is being supportive.  Sorry your dad is not doing too well x
Expat - hope all is well over the other side of the world - my great aunt is out there again visiting family in Sydney and Melbourne   How is that gorgeous little M? x
reb - hope you and M are both well - is there any news on your house yet?  x
linz - you are on holiday still I think - I hope you are having a great time! x
stephy - am sure no news is good news - hope you are enjoying your little lady now x
DM - you are a strong woman - you don't seem to have it easy - I do admire how you just seem to get on with it    I hope you are all well and settled soon x

I still read all the time but don't often post, all is fine here, girls doing well and all happy   Still wonder re doing IVF again but just really enjoying the girls at the moment.  Am half way thru my weight loss but really playing about with it, just need to knuckle down and get it done then I'll be happier with myself.  Right the little monsters are waking (P is blowing loud raspberries as usual!) going to try and get some gardening done today in this beautiful weather.

 to all x


----------



## GJT

Great to hear all the news - can't believe that this Easter our little group will be 2 years together  .. Have to say, like you HH, I do love our little group  

Em - gosh, you have been going through alot.. Sending lots of    and    your way.. Hope little Z is getting better and those abs are doing their job ....

HH - great to hear how well little C is doing.. Sorry to hear that your dad is struggling a wee bit - bet he loves having little C around    

Kuki - I'm glad all is going well so far and you are doing fantastic.. There is no way you would ever bring this thread down - we are all here for you.. Sending lots of      and     your way.. I wish I could pop around for a cuppa and cheer you up a little     

Button -    

Blondeone - thanks hun    your girls are growing so fast.. I remember your last tx - it's just mad how fast time goes by    Best of luck with the weight loss -  you can do it    

A big    to everyone

GJ


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies.

Just a quickie as about to go to bed, so sorry for lack of personals this evening.  Will get back on this weekend and DH has 2 weeks of holidays so I'll have more free time then   

We both have colds right now.  There's some kind of pandemic going on around her lately.  Everyone has had bouts of gastro and there are colds everywhere.  We have only had a 2 week break from our last cold and here we are again    Luckily it's quite mild. 

M is having a great time racing around everywhere and standing up against things.  She's so proud of herself, makes me laugh.

Lovely news about Mrs Rock! I know she'd had a very rough time and so nice that there has been a happy ending.

Happy 2 years to us!  I wonder exactly what date we started? Must be around now??

WIll write more on the weekend...promise!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I also can't believe it is 2 years. I was doing my failed FET after Beanie. I would have had a 2 year old here now if Beanie had made it.

There are a lot of colds and stomach bugs here too - must be a factor of being around children I think.

Charley is also very chuffed with himself with the cruising. He has just stood up at one end of the sofa and made his way all the way along to delete my reply post - this is version 2! He squeals with excitement as he is doing it. Luckily he can sit down again now so less injuries.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in.....

Love hearing about the wee ones 
Charley sounds soooo cute hes just like my next door neighbours little boy who is 1 today!

I am sure all the easter egg babes are equally as cute, Maddi sounds a gem too aaaah

I have been to the drs this morning i had booked a double appointment, am restarting some of my meds today, not the anti deppresants though
I have to go and have some bloods done to check hormone levels, vitamin d and calcium which is on 17th April
and i go back in a month the results will be back and then review the other meds, i will then probably start HRT

Glad its over and done with at least

Off to collect lil man from nursery will write more later

Em


----------



## reb363

Hi everyone

 Yay - I finally have a date for moving back home and it's next Wednesday    - 16 weeks later. My beautiful boy is growing up so fast and is a naughty little gremlin right now. Perhaps it's just he's so advanced that he's having his terrible two's already  

Kuki - how was the MW check? Can't wait to find out what toddy is in a month. 

Em - hope DH is feeling much better? How do you feel about Nottingham now?

Expat - love hearing about Maddi - I can just imagine her.

Blonde One - wow IVF again after the twins. You must be having a ball with them - isn't it scary how fast they grow up. M is only a tiny baby in the night now, otherwise he's far too busy exploring to want his mum.

Hazel - love hearing about Charley too. Any new pics?

So what are everyone's plans for Easter?

Love to all RJS, GJT, Linz, Button - must go as someone at door

RXXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - fantastic news on the house. How awful it has taken so long - I hope they have done a really good job and it is nicer than before.
Also got a naughty gremlin hey? Mine also has tantrums - mostly at me leaving him anywhere he can't escape from that I can walk away from IYKWIM - I sometimes put him in his cot, high chair, pram or the large circular sit in toy ring he has so that I can get a few things done without him getting into mischief and hurting himself - like me having a 5 min shower, go to the toilet or making up bottles. Often he can hear and see me and sometimes he is fine, but other times he just sobs and screams and throws a tantrum within seconds of being put down. What does M trantrum about?

Charley walked with his walker across the room this evening all by himself. Could not believe it. No adult help   
He has only put on 3.5 oz in 3 weeks. HV says it is because he is walking about. Should I feed him more?


----------



## RJS

Oh ffs... Sorry ladies I just lost my post! 

Aaargh! Apologies for going AWOL. Crazy my life at mo.

Hello everyone - happy thread birthday. Feel like you are all my buddies & feel sure we'll always have that connection.

Em - sounds like you are coping with a lot. Xxx Hope u are getting some stress relief. 

Kuki - sorry u feeling down. Thinking of u. Xx

Sorry for no more personals... Rushing a bit as I lost my proper post... Grrrrr.

This ole roller coaster... On mon's scan it looked like I might have to abandon IVF but the Dr told me to keep going & today I've got 4 follicles ready for EC on Monday. Unlikely to get to blasts. 

Yesterday was DD's b'day (4) & so all been madness here. Also work stress, end of term madness, parents staying, and tomorrow a party at our house for 13 kids! So I am not taking it easy at all but being busy is keeping me sane. 

Today took DD to clinic & spent lovely afternoon on beach, just the two of us. Heaven. 

Will check in before EC on Monday. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - brilliant news re- follicles - very best of luck for Monday.     4 for 4 great eggs and embryos.

I have a little munchkin trying desperately to press some buttons like escape, so I'll leave it there before I lose this post and take him up to bed.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

RJS           to RJS for follie growing vibes
How is it going 

Button and GJT hope you are both doing ok

Kuki how was the 16 wk check, have you got the date for the 20w scan yet

Holly ooh amazing Charley is coming on so much isnt he

Reb fab news you will be moving back home how is M doing

Expat hows Maddi doing hope you are ok

Blonde one yikes you brave lady, well done on the weight loss, do you have frosties or would you have to do a full cycle if you retuned to ivf

Linz hope emilia is doing ok

sorry to anyone i missed

AFM

All ok here, i was a bit miffed at the weekend, i ordered a new suite before christmas it was out of stock, so been waiting it didnt come into stock so i chose an alternative last wednesday which showed as in stock it was gorgeous colours but meant redecorating (its due to be done anyway so hey ho) it was due for delivery saturday waited in all day and no show no phone call i was not happy i can tell you have phoned to complain, spoke to manager and the original one i wanted is now in stock so being delivered on wednesday (wont hold my breath though!) now i need a new rug and carpet      
My sofa i had sold i have had to hold back but its due to go today or tomorrow, so poufee til wednesday though Z has his own armchair and footstool


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

RJS - anxiously awaiting your news.    that it is of the good kind xxx

Hazel - Maddi has tantrums too!  Slaps her hands against the ground or throws her head back   .  Makes me wonder where she gets it from as she's never witnessed DH or me doing it!! As for feeding him more...is he hungry?  I think they are pretty good judges of when they are full. Maddi's appetite fluctuates and she starts turning her head, spitting food out into her hand to examine it or batting away the spoon when she's had enough.  A couple of the girls in my mothers' group really ply their kids with food and the bubs are huge and have trouble moving around...

Reb - that's great news about moving back into your place!  May the badness all be over and only happiness from here on in    Just a quiet Easter for us.  Possibly going away next week to northern NSW for a few night R&R.

Em - how are the meds going?  Have you noticed a difference yet or is it too early to tell?

GJT - glad to hear you're out and enjoying the good weather.  It's been gorgeous here too.  It's warm during the day but not horrible, you can still swim, but the nights are chilly and you need a blanket.  Perfect!

Button - the other day I was at a wedding where I was bridesmaid and as we were all getting ready, the bride (who loves to box) was saying she'd like to do some fights before the end of the year.  We were all joking that I could hold her spit bucket and cut her eye when it got too puffy etc....just let me know if you want to take your kickboxing to the next level and I'll be there for you with my new skills   

Linz - I think you're back at work now and know you don't have time to post but hopefully you still cast an eye over the thread and get the chance to let us know how you and Emilia are getting on.

Kuki - thinking of you always.  Not too much longer until you start feeling Toddy move.  How amazing!!

Blonde One - have the girls started moving around yet?  It mustn't be far away if not.  You have to tie them together to prevent them from taking off in different directions!!

AFM - Well, what a weekend.  Maddi had a runny nose all last week then started throwing up on Friday night which thankfully only lasted 12 hours but the runny nose has developed into a nasty virus with high temperature, lethargy, no appetite.... Hate seeing her like this.  Took her to the Dr today but he said that we'll just have to wait it out.  It seems like everyone is sick around here.  The waiting room at the GP was like that famous scene out of Gone With The Wind.  Missing all of our favourite activities and both of us a little stir-crazy from all the sitting around.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - sending you fab vibes for a fab EC! Must be over by now and I hope those eggies are getting jiggy    

Expat - sorry to hear Maddie ill and you are housebound. I hate it at the weekend when we don't have activities to go out to and it is just normal stuff like walking the dog and washing. I used to love the weekend and I am sure I will again when back to work, but at the moment it is just quiet time for us which is nice, but I can't relax or complete any jobs like I used to as it is full on with munchkin at the moment. Getting out and about seems to provide variety for both of us.

Em - sorry about the sofa - brings back memories of when my first house was being decorated and I sat in a bean bag and on a garden chair for about three months. I also had an awful airbed that used to tip me off if I moved an inch!

Kuki - hope your 16 week check was all good. Let us know. You are so quiet. Unlike you. Can't wait to see you again. Have to plan.

Everyone else - much love - gotta go and get ready for the baby sensory Easter bash now!


----------



## RJS

Hello Lovely Ladies,


Thanks so much for all the good wishes.... So lovely to get home & get messages. 


EC went well thanks; got 3 eggs so  for some fertilisation action!    


Expat & Holly - sounds like your LO's are keeping you in your toes. It does get so much easier... DD can still be moody but now he can tell me what's wrong it's (usually) short lived!   


Em - Hope when your sofa finally arrives it looks great! I am sure it will be worth the wait. We moved our lounge & conservatory round on Sat in prep for DD's party. Am really pleased with how it looks now & contemplating not bringing her wooden kitchen & all related toys back from garage... Only trouble is I can't access anything in there now!


----------



## RJS

Opps - iPad playing up -wasn't finished!


Kuki - sounds like we are all thinking of you. Hope you are feeling bit brighter.    Xx


Will be on tmrw with news. In the meantime please can anyone remind me of 2ww drinking / eating tips? 


Xx


----------



## button butterfly

RJS - just came on to see how you are doing!!!             that your eggs and sperm has a lovely time right now and get down and dirty!!! 

Expat - Thanks for your offer!!  Having a very funny thought of you holding me the spit bucket but my aim would be terrible and you, the crowd, ref and anyone else close by would be covered in my saliva (not on purpose tho!!).  Not been back to kickboxing yet as the women has stopped running classes so I will have to look elsewhere - not unless my DH volunteers to be my punchbag!!  (Well he kind of is at night times when he starts his snoring in my ear and grunting...sometimes sounds like a dolphin yes you read it right a dolphin!!!!!!!!!  Next I will be expecting him to jump through hoops in his sleep!!!     

GJT - How did you get on with your appointment   

Reb - So glad that you are getting to move back into your house this week woooohooooo!!! xxx

Well the nice weather here is over!!! it is snowing!!  went from 22 degrees saturday and now 3-4 degrees!!  No hope of getting out and into my bikini this week - was in it this time last week whilst washing my car! 

Button


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Button - you lucky girl being trim enough to wear a bikini. I'm jealous!  

It is impossible to know what to do with the weather. It is not the first time this has happened though at Easter. I remember a few years ago I took my parents in law to the airport for them to go to Australia to see BIL at Easter and I went to my Dad's for a visit. On the way back the next night it was a blizzard on the M25 and I had to go down our farm at midnight to rug up my horse in a thicker rug and blanket because we had only just swapped him to his spring rug the day before.
He was terrified of me catching him in the snow and dark and it was really scary trying to put the rugs on with him leaping about in the stable.  

I have a nasty feeling that all my fruit trees who have bravely put out their blossoms are going to get nipped off in the frost. Hope I get some fruit this year.


----------



## RJS

Hi All,


Clinic called this morning to say none of the 3 eggs had fertilised.    1 has but with 3 sperm so it's abnormal. 2 with no fertilisation signs. Embryolgist is going to check again tmrw for slim chance they may be slow... But it looks like it's game over.


So sad.      For a miracle overnight. My eggs are the problem. 

Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh hun. This process is so bloody cruel. There is nothing I can say to make it better.    

At least you tried.


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh RJS    I'm so, so sorry.  How unbelievably disappointing.      I wish that there was something more I could say.  Take time to grieve and we'll be here when you're ready to talk xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RJS

Thanks Girls,

Clinic called and defo no fertilisation taken place. Have follow up tomorrow at 11.

We are going to research using donor eggs.

So so sad, but DD is getting me through. xx


----------



## blonde_one

RJS - so sorry    x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

At least you know for sure now and can try to move on, even though it is so hard. Plan B up your sleeve is always good to have psychologically


----------



## Martha Moo

RJS

so sorry sweetheart

Em


----------



## RJS

Thanks so much girls,

Quick update:

Went to follow up appointment. As expected consultant told me he wouldn't advise another cycle as it looks as though my eggs are no good. We talked about egg donors - they have a really long waiting list so will go abroad. I was OK at the clinic until it came to saying goodbye....we have been using that clinic since Jan 2007 and I said thank you to them for helping me have my gorgeous girl (who was with me.) I actually felt really sad to be saying goodbye to them all....the end of the road (and not in the way we would've wanted   .)

However, spent the afternoon in Brighton with a friend who is single and had the menopause at 24 who has gorgeous 4 year old twins concieved via IVF using donor egg and sperm. They are an inspiration to me and DH. First time I have talked it over with anyone also.


Thanks as always for all your support on this board. xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is good that you are being so positive about donor eggs.  
Please come and join us on the donor egg boards where I volunteer.
There are lots of issues to consider with going abroad - regarding anonymity and whether you want your child to be able to find out their idetity in the future.
There are ID release donors in some places I think - in Shady Grove America possibly - not sure. 
Some places ID release is illegal. And in some countries the ethics of how the eggs are obtained is possibly uncomfortable.
Do your research well and be sure not to be scammed or ripped off. Make sure you have a reputable clinic. I know some dodgy Ukrainian places were drumming up business on here recently and we put a stop to it where we could guess.

There are a few clinics in the UK that have short waiting lists and donor ID release is the only legal UK way - the London Women's clinic where I was treated and CRM London have 3-9 months waiting depending on characteristics.

Some places also do embryo donation, but this is obviously not an option if you want DH to be the genetic father.

Good luck with your searches. I am here to support you.

I think I might have said some of this to you before on here, but anyway. Here it is again.


----------



## ambergem

Hi all   Hope you remember me   

I'm so sorry to hear your news RJS   it must be devastating for you, I'm glad you're feeling positive about your other options. There are quite a few ladies on the singles thread who have used donor eggs or embryo adoption. There was also some discussion recently about having a sibling for an existing own egg child using donor eggs. I can think of at least one FF who has done this. she's lovely and would be happy to have a chat with you I'm sure if you would like. A lot of the single ladies have tx abroad too  

I'm so sorry I've not been posting for ages- I just never seem to get a moment   I'm doing odd days back at work (although I'm not back officially yet) and Emilia is just wonderful, so happy and smiley but literally demands one to one attention ALL the time   if I leave her for a moment to pop to the loo for example she cries like the world is ending!!! I struggle to get anything done during the day because she only naps for 20-30 mins, twice a day. I tend to do all my jobs when she goes to bed and unfortunately that means very little time for FF, although I do try and read often and keep up with all your news.

We have just got back from a lovely holiday, we went on a cruise from Southampton round the Canaries. It was great, we went with my mum, dad & SIL. They really catered well for children and had a brilliant baby club with lovely activities which we did together every day. I actually got to read a book aswell because mum helped out loads with Emilia. On mothers day she took her in the morning so that I could have a lie in and gave me a lovely present and card   I hope all the other mummies had a good mothers day too.

Today is a special day for me, Good Friday. It was on Good Friday 2 years ago that I had my EC from which the egg came which made Emilia!! I was so poorly with the hyperstimulation but of course it was all worth it  

Big hugs and love to all my wonderful Easter Egg friends- you're all such special ladies and thinking especially of GJ and Button, hoping and praying for you to be blessed with precious LO's as we have been very soon  

Xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Awwwww Linz...such a beautiful message!!  We have missed you very much around here but know that you would have been reading.  Your cruise sounds divine and so lovely to hear that Emilia is celebrating a birthday of sorts!  I must look up what date my Maddi egg came out...

Big love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear easter eggs darling friends,

I have been reading but not writing much.. It has been a bit difficult lately.. I will copy piece from diary I manage to write today. Sorry just don't have the energy to write it again.

From my diary;

*Where do I start; it has been utter miserable 2 weeks. First DH has got very ill. Dr thinks it is stress and anxiety related. He has his heart monitoring on friday morning and blood tests after. So hopefully it is all okay.

I went to private scan on last friday to see how Toddy doing and gender. Well we are having a little girl. We are delighted to find out her measurements spot on for her dates. She is doing well and weird enough I have started to feel her on friday properly..

Saturday I went to my intralipids drip treatment. And on the way home I have got very ill with sever fever.. I manage to get home with DD. No lunch for her or me. Just milk for DD. and got her to bed with me. Thank god she has slept while I was having my fever fits. I never had anything like it.. I was so shaking from core of my body I was making awful noises.. For 3 hrs shaking later came the heat. Than only was able to come out to bed to get to the phone to call Dh to come home. And had probably copeable temp till 8 or so.. Till than I manage to feed us all I ate a little too. But than we have gone back to shakings again.. By 10 we called all they were no use.. MW told me to go to A&E. I just did not want to go to that hospital.. Anyways by that time I was not able to leave the bed. DH was carrying me to go to loo wrapped in my duvet.. I was so scared I was going to lose Toddy. DH called in the end an ambulance around midnight.. They were useless too.. They said take paracetemol well I don't take them when I am pregnant. Only baby asprins.. Which in the end they said take that.. I have gone through all till 9am sunday morning which fewer seemed eased off and headaches gone even worse.. But manage to ahve breakfast and meds.. Sugar levels were so high and had more fevers on sunday lunch time but did not carry on to the night.. I sort of went to normal on monday afternoon. Just huge headaches.. Which I still have. But coping. And Toddy is okay.. I can feel her.. She is wiggling away.. My precious..Not sure what was this about.. Must be low immunes induced by ints made something came up and gave me the fewers..

What a crap easter.. Nevermind survived and Toddy is still with me that is all it matters.. I will go to bed if DD allows it today.. But lets see.. I just don't have energy to go out yet..*

I hope you all had a lovely easter!!! Can not believe it has been 2 years.. I hope in next 2 years we will all have our babies in our arms.. Every single one of us.. And who know maybe even more than one!!!

Love to you all my dear friends!!!

Always thinking of you all..

Kukixxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - you have had a rough time.      

Paracetamol is very safe at this stage of pregnancy. I took a few in my pregnancy for headaches and a cold.
Try to stay cool. Perhaps you have had the flu. Is there swine flu around at the moment? Were you vaccinated for flu?
Or perhaps it was an allergic reaction?

Hope it is over now. Babies are surprisingly resilient.


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Hazel,
I have no idea what it was. Temp has gone.. Just headache and sever itching now.. I am itching onmy legs mostly.. Got to be some kind of something to ints but not sure. 

I am so reliefed that I can feel Toddy is moving and I know she is okay..

How are you and darling Charley? Nice Easter?

Mxxx


----------



## ambergem

Kuki you poor thing!! That sounds terrible   I'm so glad you're feeling better now & congratulations on the news you're having a little girl   I had very bad itching during my pregnancy and it turned out to be cholestasis so it would be worth mentioning to your MW. Hope Tom is better too


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   

Happy Easter to everyone.. and here's to our 2 year anniversary   

RJS - so sorry to read you news.. Glad that you have DD and DH to give you lots of hugs     It's such a tough, bumpy road, but we're all here for you   

Kuki - great to hear from you.. and delighted that little babes is growing - and a little girl, that's just great news    Hope you're feeling better, sounds like you had a tough weekend   

Expat - how are you doing.. did you go away for a little break.. How's Maddie doing   

Reb - glad the house is sorted.. hope all is going well..   

BlondeOne - hope the girls are well.. How time is flying by, I always remember when you went for away for your tx.. Gives me lots of     ....   

Linz - ah, how are you doing. it's great to hear from you.. The cruise sounds just lovely. I still really want to go on one - but have another tx coming up.. My mam and dad are going the end of the month - we could have gone with them, but will go another time.. I will be onto to for some advice    Great to hear Emilia is doing well..    

Button - hope all is well with you     What are you up to.. How's the weather up with you.. Appt with my Cons went really well, thanks hun.. 

A big    to all our EE and little ee's

AFM - had a great appt with our Cons. I decided to go to a new guy and he was really good. He sat with us for an hour going through our notes with us, page by page - writing out a plan for going into our next tx. It made us feel a wee bit more confident. So the plan is to start DHEA for 3 months with Aspirin, have a hysteroscopy and endo scratch prior to tx and further blood tests. His nurse rang me this eveneing to see how I am and to make an appt to see her - she does evening appts, so it's much easier for me as I can go after work. I'll pop down to my GP tomorrow to sort a thrombophylia screen. Other than that - I'm grand.. I got the internal job I applied for in work, same role but in a different area, so I'm safe for now - but some of my colleagues will be leaving at the end of the month, so it's bit sad at the mo.. 
We had a lovely Easter - went home to Dublin for the long weekend and we were well looked after by my mam and dad.. Lots of home baking, the real turf fire and ''mammy dinners''    Just what we needed


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my friends,
I have been stuck in the flat since sat. And today me and Lara off to food shopping.. Dont' want to go but I have to.. 
I hope we can manage it...
Tomorrow I am suppoe to meet a friend of mine and her family who are over here from Barcelona. I hope I can make it to that.. I just don't want to drive my old darling saxo all the way to Morden but might have to.
Wishing you all a great weekend..
Love. KUkixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Kuki i hope you are soon feeling better and manage to meet up with your friend from Barcelona
Congrats on another pink one fantastic news
and  half way mark today

Reb hope you are soon all settled in to your home again, are you making plans for M's birthday

Expat how r u and Maddi

Linz good to know you are doing ok and Emilia too

Blonde one hope you and the girls are doing ok

Holly how are you and charley

RJS hope you are managing ok, i remember how i felt after i was told DE was our only option   

GJT and Button how r u both

AFM,

Well Zachary seems to be doing ok, hes now off all his meds except his low dose antibiotic which he stays on til september, he finished steroids on thursday, so we just watch and wait! hes not due for review until end June at Nottingham and he will have a kidney scan on the same day
Hes doing well in preschool, we got notification on thursday to say he has his primary school place at the attached school so i am happy with that.
Have been busy sorting MIL estate which i think is sorted now, so now planning Zacharys party, DH has found some work so all is good. 

Have a good weekend all

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,

Em,
So lovely to hear things are getting better. And already almost there. Wonderful. No I could not go.. Well in the end they will be at Welling. Min 2hrs to us.. No way I can cope driving that long.. When I sit longer than 30min I start getting pains.. I need to lie down all the time..Very upset and ****** off about it but not much I can do.. I have invited them over here and they have other plans.. So that is that.. 
Congrats on getting the scholl place for Z. I am still waiting for the mail to come through.. So nervous about it.. 
Tuesday my 20 week scan.. Can not wait to find out Toddy's organs are in order.. My tummy is giantic.. Must happen in second pregnancy..I don't know.. With Lara it was tiny till 30th week. I am scared it is diabeties but doc at the hospital said it is normal. 

I wish you all a great sunday..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Hello Friends


Don't get to post much these days with a one year old but love to come and read your news - and glad there's lots of good news.


DM - great DH has found work and fantastic that Z is doing well at pre-school.
Kuki - Sorry you've been so uinwell you poor thing but great to hear you are on the mend now. A girl - wooo hooo !!! Will look out for your scan but bet it's fine.  It's hard to relax during pg but you're half way now to your dream coming true and it will be one amazing day.  
GJT - consultant sounds fab and much less stressful to get evening appts. Glad you had a brilliant Easter.  Everything I have is crossed for you.  
RJS - glad you are feeling so positive and so inspiring to meet your Brighton friend.
Linz, Expat, Mistsletoe - hope you are having as much fun as we are.


I need to run but thinking of you all and our EE babies and will come back for proper catch up as soon as I can


RXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
I cannot believe Max is going to be a year old. I remember  you getting your BFP with one embie.. And remember his birth like yesterday.. Time is flying.
I hope you are okay.. and settling nicely to your old/new home?
Kukixx


----------



## tinydancer811

Reb - has he had his birthday already?  I thought we had a few days to go.  Can't believe we missed it!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Expat,
1 week to go I think.. How are you? How is Maddie? She is nearly one too!!!
Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

how are we all doing

I believe Rebs M is 1 next friday 27th as his birthday is days after Zacharys 

Kuki hope you are feeling better tomorrow is 20 wk scan enjoy your precious time seeing you little lady

RJS how are you doing

Holly how are you and Charley doing

Are we due some new pics 

mmm well i have had a stressful morning, i had an appt with gp about my sinuses but had to give it to Zachary as his asthma has flared (it was expected to happen once he came completely off the steroids) the receptionis refused him an appointment and offered him one for thursday, she had a real attitude his need is greater than mine so i asked , so hes now on steroids antibiotics and rescue treatment.

I have to go for my bloods this afternoon for vit d calcium, fbc and hormone profile, counselling thursday and drs friday! Also last few presents to get for Zachary and some puppy shopping

The dentist i go to had a litter of labradors and we are having one of them a little boy called Charlie, he is 6 wks old tomorrow and hes coming 2 wks tomorrow 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya all 

Kuki - so sorry you've been so ill but it will be worth it once Toddy is here and safely in your arms  
HH - hope all is well with Charley, your dad and you  Hope your DH is giving you the support you need  
Linz - glad you both had fun on your cruise - hope E is over whatever she had of late  
Reb - can't believe it's nearly been a year - your one egg made me more hopeful on my last go when hearing of others with so many more than me! It's hard to believe they've been here that long eh!  
Expat - hope you are all well and enjoying nicer weather than here (was about to go out and it's just hailed again!). M is a beaut as you would say!  
GJT - glad your meeting went so well and you feel better for it - when do you start the DHEA? I've heard of good things happening after hysteroscopies too!  this will all help!  
button, RJS - how are you two?  
DM - awwww how cute a puppy. My mum is a breeder so I'm lucky I get to play with lots each times she breeds her dogs  I hope Z feels better soon and you also get your appointment - I always seem to put at least two names down each time we go to the docs - be it the girls or one of them and I or ....

All is good here, still no crawling or teeth but it won't be long! I've put some more pics up for you - last one is on the swings a few weeks ago - we thought they were getting so big until we put them in those! haha Think we've now decided for sure that we won't do IVF again and we will just enjoy our girls.....if we win the lottery who knows though eh! http://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g433/mummytotwins/Jan%20to%20April%2012/ password eastereggs

*hugs* to all x
/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Blonde One how adorable are your little princesses 

Especially like the pic of the wee one with broccoli!


----------



## reb363

Blonde One - swings is just totally adorable - they are so gorgeous. You must be so proud of them.

DM - yes I always remember Z's birthday too - they are a day apart. ooooh a new puppy tomorrow. Show us some pics. How exciting.

I posted a little pic of M here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15225 so if you wanted to see how he's grown then please do. I'll try and get a photobucket too for future.

xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I wrote then lost it. Difficult here at the moment as C has gastroenteritis and has nasty leaking nappies several times a day. He is only picking at food and refuses dioralyte, so I'm having to continue his milk so he gets fluids. Took him to see the HV today and she has said I am acting correctly. He is reasonably well in himself, just we can't really do much.

Blonde One - your girls are growing fast. Made me want to take C to the swings. Amazing that you can put IVF behind you and enjoy life. I am still thinking about a FET and possible further IVF if that fails.

Reb - I hope the house is great now and good to be home. Are you back at work yet? How is it? I can't believe Max will be one soon. He is gorgeous by the way    

DM - lovely that Zac has improved, but not that his asthma has worsened.  He is 4 soon - where did that go? I bet you think  
A puppy - how very exciting and Charlie!

Have to rush off before finishing personals as I am helping a friend with a job application - needs a lot of editing and it has to be in tomorrow. I have done as much as I can for her while C was sleeping earlier, but now need to do the rest - it is very late already.

Here is a photobucket album password babymar12. One of my horse too! I thought I posted these the other day, but maybe on another thread.

http://photobucket.com/babymar12

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Ohmy dear friends,

Pics are just gorgeous!!!!

Blonde one, bravo to you.. I am still thinking to have one more. I know don't tell me I must be mad.. Your girls are just beautiful!! Just Enjoy!!!!

Reb, Max has grown so much and changed so much.. Wow!!!!

Hazel, Charley is just a mini U!! It is amazing..

This is how yesterday went;

*Yesterday went really well. Toddy is doing well and all organs seems working quite nicely. Only there is some water in the brain. Rate 5. Aperantly it gets dangerous 10 onwards. So a bit worrried about this. Hopefully it turns out to be nothing.
* 
*My pleasanta very low apperantly. Will be scaned again at 32 weeks. Goodness 3 months to go to that one.. Madness.. I will book a proper scan in mid ways or so to see her again.*

*Toddy is very tall girl like her sister. She was in such a uncomphy position.. Bless her.. My little tummy is just not big enough for her.. Hope she is coping.. Now I understand why she does not sleep in long periods like Dd used to do it..*

*Tonight we find out where DD will go to school. So nervous about that.. I hope I don't have to fight till sep for the right school. Would be great we would just get in easily.. Lets wait and see..*

Sending you all lots and lots of love. Kukixxx You all have such a special place in my life.. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki  - how lovely to see Toddy.  The water on brain must be a worry for you and I'm   all turns out to be fine.  M had abnormally large head circumference and it was raised when I had my scan so I went to the Fetal Medicine Centre for a second scan, which was really detailed and put my mind at rest.  Everything's crossed for Lara getting in to the school of your choice.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
That is what I am going to do. I will go to FMC and get it check at 28 weeks. Lets see what they say.. 
Worry never ends.. 
We have ballet at 4pm than will keep myself busy with cooking etc.. I am going to cook sheppardspie first ever.. And hoping Lara's school mail will come meanwhile.. 
Love to you both. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Glad to hear that the scan went well Kuki - bit of a worry about the water (is it hydrocephalus?) but hopefully it will be nothing, as you say. If not it can be treated.


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Holly,
Does not matter what Toddy is coming to our family. We deal with what ever we get.. No he has not used that word. All he said there is some water in brain and it is 5. It will be dangerous over 10. He was more concern regarding plesanta than water..

We have got it our first choice of school. I can not tell you how happy we are.. I cried my eyes out.. Lara will have two lovely kids to go to school with.. So so happy.. 

My mum will be here on tuesday for to help me till birth.. Lets see how it will go.. She can be very very difficult but I hope to make it a nice experience for everyone..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

What fantastic news!!!!       Congratulations to Lara and her clever Mummy.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling friends,

Reb,
Thank you darling.. So so happy she will go to newberries.. I still can not belive she is old enough to go to school.. She is still so little in my eyes.. My precious baby.. She has been so so good.. Constantly saying we buy this we buy that for Toddy.. She is going to be an amazing sister I know it.. Like I was.. I adored my sister.. She was very naughty/active baby.. Used to run after her all the time.. But loved every single minute.. Best of my memories of my childhood.. When is MAx's birthday?

Tomorrow my mum will be here is she make it to the plane.. They should land about 3ish.. Me and Lara will be at Luton waiting for them.. I don't envy my sister.. Not going to be an easy task.. 

My friday meeting went badly. They are not worried about water in baby's brain. They think it will go away. But very concern about the plasenta.. It is very very low and attached itself to my C sec scar tissue.. I can not believe this.. So unlucky.. Now waiting for next scan to see if it will move at all.. Well any bleeding or pain I have been told to go to hospital apperantly they will than do a MRI scan to see the intese of demage and decide what to do.. Apperantly in soem case they can repair.. and most of cases they take the baby out asap.. So we'll see what is in the corner.. I cannot wait to make it to 28 weeks maybe I can relax after that.. Will go to scan before that after 24 weeks to see if the plasenta to move.. 

I hope you all are doing well?

Love. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Oh so sorry Kuki - that's a worry for you.  Is it placenta previa or accreta do you know?  Alexine had PP so you could chat to her maybe?  I think you are meant to eat an iron rich diet so lots of steak and chips for you please.  xxx


----------



## reb363

PS Max birthday is Friday.  Amazing.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

  Kuki

Reb can you believe it 1 year old!

I have been busy busy, arranging for Zachays birthday, 2 sleeps to go i cant believe hes going to be 4 wow where did my baby go!
We have been to Childrens Hospital today he had his respitory specialist appointment, hes not managing too well without the steroids so they have increased his inhalers to see how he gets along and his asthma nurse will be coming next week otherwise hes doing well

I have had a bit of upset with my animals the last few days, took my dog for her vaccinations and they said she has something wrong with her thyroid so now has to await blood tests, however, i am taking her for a 2nd opinion, because in January i took a rabbit in for vaccinations and to confirm the gender, they said  and suggested bonding with my other female, of course that was wrong as i found two babies yesterday, i separated them straight away, tried to revive them but it was too late    so i am going to find another vet i think, so lots of tears for me over the weekend, giving my poppy lots of tlc, problem now being is that she may be pg again so its a case of watch and wait  

Picking cake up for Zacharys teaparty tomorrow when i drop him off at school and then wrapping presents then hes having a party at the weekend
My sister and nieces and nephew are coming to tea party and then family and a few of his schoolfriends at the weekend

Right well hes just woke from his nap, DH has just walked in so must go and make cottage pie for tea, cant wait am starving!

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - you are having a rough time. I really hope you can to a good number of weeks without anything happening.
Have you decided to have the delivery at a specialist NHS hospital following this news?

Lots of hugs     

Em - sorry about your rabbits. This incompetence also happened to me with sexing rabbts, luckily there were no babies, but they are breeding machines.


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi there ladies,

Kuki -    You've been through so much and it seems unfair that you haven't been able to just sit back and enjoy your pregnancy. I think though that if you read through the pregnancy threads all the girls are scared out of their wits and many have been told by doctors that there is something they are concerned about.  for some good news from you soon xxx

Holly - I just adored your pictures of Charley. Little baby boys really start coming into their looks at around this age. Maddi still looks like a baby but Charley is starting to get little boy's face....and he looks like he's going to be a handsome little man doesn't he?

Em - I'm so sorry to hear about your bunnies. It's so sad when something happens to you pets. How does Z's cake look? I'm going to attempt to bake one for Maddi's birthday and people who know me well find this quite hilarious.

Reb - loved seeing your pic of Max. He still has such a beautiful head of hair doesn't he? Such a cutie. Are you back in your house now?

Blonde One - The girls look so hilarious in their swings! Interesting that you've decided not to do IVF as I know that was something you were thinking about. Did a particular moment influence your decision?

GJT - Lovely to hear about you getting the job you applied for and great to hear that your con has got a new plan for you. I found it frustrating when my Dr would say that we would try again, doing the exact same thing that we'd done last cycle which hadn't worked.

Linz - hope you are your little miss are well. She's had a bit of trouble teething lately hasn't she if I recall correctly?

Button - how are you doing my lovely friend? What exciting adventures have you been on lately? I always love hearing about what you have been up to 

AFM - It's a public holiday here today (ANZAC Day) so we've enjoyed having DH with us for the day. We went into the city to watch the troops march and then for a picnic and Maddi had a swim in a kids' water play area. Everyone was applauding the returned servicemen and women and whenever Maddi hears applause she starts clapping too, so she had very sore hands by the end of it!! I've put some pictures up of her from the month of April (same album, so there are some old ones there too). I put quite a few in, so apologies for getting carried away  
www.photobucket.com/gorgeousMads and the password is Maddison 11. Hope it works!
/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Lovely photos Expat! 
No space in the password.

I love the old ones too - it is nice to look back and see how they have changed.

My parents in law have been in Aus at Easter a few times and been there for Anzac day. Seen the endless home videos


----------



## tinydancer811

Well spotted Holly my overuse of the spacebar    I just automatically typed it in.  

In-law videos are quite hilarious aren't they?  DH's Dad sat us all down one night to show us the video he took of a cruise they went on.  He filmed them pulling out of the port and showed the land getting smaller and smaller...rivetting stuff!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Its the driving along the endless sandy dry Australian roads with the Aussy radio station on and my FIL's commentary that makes me laugh. My embarrassed MIL says thing like we thought you'd like to 'see the landscape'', or ''how far everything is in Australia''. Oh yeah. Can I see how fast paint dries under the Australian sun too please?
Don't get me wrong, it is interesting to a point - maybe about 30 seconds of footage, but the most important videos for us to see are of the family, my nephew etc.
Then there is the footage of the ground and shoes walking along when he forgets to switch it off


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Happy 1st Birthday

M
​
Hope you have a fantastic birthday with your special mummy

Well Z is now 4, we had a lovely day we had a tea party with family and hes got his party on Sunday
I am having my hair done tomorrow morning, party is at 230 on Sunday been and done the shop for it today so alls good to go  DH is collecting the cake in the morning and cupcakes in the afternoon that will keep him from under my feet     

Have a good weekend all (cant wait to see the back of the rain!)

EM


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My goodness is it birthdays already! I don't know where the time is going.    

   Z and

   M


----------



## blonde_one

Just a quickie to say     to M - hope you have been spoilt rotten by your lovely Mummy! x

   to Z - hope you also have had a lovely day x

Hope everyone is well and good  - have a lovely w/e - got MIL here for the w/e . 
x


----------



## ambergem

A very BIG Happy Birthday to two very special little boys. Hope you both (& your mummies) have had a really lovely day. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

to you little M!!!  What an amazing year it's been.  Full of laughter, challenges, cuddles and oodles and oodles of love!!!! Mwah, mwah, mwah!!!!

And let's not forget    to you big Z!  I know you've had a difficult year but now that you've reached the big 4, hopefully things will start looking up.  What a lucky lad you are to have such an amazing Mummy!! xxxx

I feel all warm and fuzzy now    Two little miracle boys reaching milestones


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Meant to coem here and wish you both Happy Birthdays. I am so very sorry. My laptop has been used by my mum who watches turkish tv on line..

Hope M had a great one!!!!

Em, what did you do for birthday?

    to both of you.. World is so much better cos you two are in it!!! 

Love to you all..

Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Aww thanks Kuki - and everyone for your wonderful wishes. I was really touched - what a fantastic group of friends you are.

Happy 4th Birthday darling Zac   . Hope you have a brilliant tea party tomorrow.  ..............and hope that your cake is better than Max's  . I really wanted to make him one, so I tried to make him a cat sponge cake - it looked good but tasted awful. All tips welcome as I've got a year to practice.

off to see pics of Maddy now, yay! xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

thanks for Zacharys Birthday wishes

His Main Party is this afternoon, hes gone out with DH for balloons, cant believe yesterday we forgot abut them   was more focused on Cake well thats the most important bit     

I have woke up this morning full of cold, sore throat though the throats gone now well the soreness i think its just a warning sign that i have been overdoing it this past week and slow down next week   

I had my hair done yesterday, looks really nice, pleased with it my hairdresser is 32 wks pg with a pink bump, funny as Z keeps saying we have the same hair    

Best crack on so far only the jelly is made and partly the party bags filled 

love to all
Em


----------



## RJS

Happy Birthday's!!!


Hope you all well. Xx


Sorry for my silence... Been v up and down. Going to Cyprus for DE IVF maybe in June!


Right... Marking calls!


Thinking of you all lovely ladies. Xxx


----------



## GJT

Ahhh... Happy birthday's to our lovely little Z and Max   .. Where has the time gone..


Expat- maddie is just a little doll   


RJS - hope you're doing ok.... Great that you have a plan.. Have everything crossed for you..    


Button - how are you getting on.. Hope alls well     


Big      to everyone...


Gj xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls 

Just quickly popping on to say sorry for not posting anything lately but my computer has been moved out from my breakfast room to make way for our smart TV so I am plugging it into dining room.  Hoping to buy a laptop as think it would be much tidier!!  Hope everyone is okay.  Not been up to much....no funny stories to tell as yet but I am sure I will come across one soon!!!!  

Must go as DH is wanting supper byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

I hope you all are well. All so quiet..

Lara has got chickenpox and we had an awful day and night yesterday. They came out on wed morning.. Goodness I did not realise it will be so very difficult.. Not a min sleep we had.. All crumbling.. 

Love to you all.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - eeks hope Lara copes better soon - hope your mum being around is helping.  Nearly 24wks already congrats 

Hope everyone is well 

All good here - P has two teeth coming up but no sign of any from L yet.  Both now sitting up in their chairs at the table with us for their food, so cute!  Right gotta dash to shops, one client let me down already today and one coming later..... x


----------



## Kuki2010

Blond one,
Thank you hun.. You girls make sure you don't get this...Last nite was better. So hopefully it is going away..
Big kiss to the girls..

It is beautiful in here herts.. Sun is shining.. Fills me with hope..

Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Today is mother's day in Turkey and our hold as mum is with us to look after us all till the birth when ever that will be. My mum was going to help with Tom's gardens today but we changed plans me and my sister are going to take her to lunch to London. But of course Lara is covered with spots.. Not sure if they will welcome us to many places..









At least sun is shining although so very cold... It is nearly 11 and we are all still in pjs except mum who is cleaning kitchen.. She has been cleaning in htere since 5am this morning.. God help me.....

Happy Mother's day to those are celebrating today..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Enjoy your mum Kuki - I wish I had mine. I'd love someone to come and clean my house. It is as much as I can do to get through the hoovering/bathroom/dishwasher/laundry etc with a baby. The rest is going to pot! Just don't know how I will cope when back at work.

Have a lovely day. I am not sure about taking Lara out and about if she is still infectious. CP is very dangerous to non immne adults. But probably too late now for this message.

Hope all well with you. Can't wait to see you again. I will have to come over   before I go back to work   

Happy Mothers Day!

RJS - wonderful you have a plan.

Blonde One - teeth! We have a white bulge on the bottom gum that keeps coming and going. I don't know if it is a tooth or not.

Button - a lap top is far more comfortable and neater. You can take it anywhere in the house and get comfy.

How are you Expat, Linz (hope you got my pm), Reb, GJ, Em, Stephy, Mrs Rock and anyone else I missed?

AFU - Charley is a tinker! He is walking confidently with trolley now, cruising and even standing unaided. He took one unaided step on Friday night and flopped on bottom. He tried to clean my teeth last week which was very sweet. He is also pointing at the dog and saying 'doh' (his version of dog).
The house is now officially one large play room!   There are toys everywhere. One of DH's gardening customers gave us some fab toys last week, but they are huge - a garage with lift, ramp and helipad and a thing that lights up with these things that run down ramps and channels. She also gave us an Ikea toy rack with a couple of boxes. Need to get a few more boxes for it and then sort his toys and books out a bit as we currently don't seem to have a lounge!

Work are being a pain. I still don't know what I am doing when I go back. I've put in an annual leave/phased return request which takes me up to September without doing more than 3 days a week. Hopefully a new job/contract can be sorted out for me by then. I have 2 more months left at home. Then it is juggling. Not looking forward to it at all. Reb, have you been back? Please reassure me!

Hi to everyone else - tell us your news. Love to you all


----------



## tinydancer811

Hello my lovely girls,

I seem to always start my posts with an apology for not posting often!  I'm sure you understand.  

Well it was Little Miss Maddi's 1st birthday today.  It was such a emotionally overwhelming experience.  Yesterday I hardly let her go and told her before she went to bed about how much this past year has meant to us.  After that I re-read my birth story and then wrote her a letter for her to read when she is older.  Today we opened her presents with her, then she and I went out for coffee, then my parents walked her in the pram to try and get her to sleep...which she did - but only for 45 mins    This afternoon her friends came over for a party in the front garden which was lovely.  She was exhausted from all the fun and went to bed at 5:15pm!  

People talk about the years flying by but I really feel like she has always been with us and can't really remember what life was like before her.

Sorry for the 'me' post.  It just seemed like it would make sense to write to you all as you've been there for the whole journey.

Hope you are all well.  I'm off to finish cleaning up now   
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Expat,
Happy Birthday to dearest Maddi!!!! Enjoy and joy....
We will never take our kids for granted. They will be always very very special darlings.. So yes I understand fully how you feeling.. Amazing years to come.. Some days will be a little difficult but will be just wonderful years.. 
Big kiss to you both..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Happppppppy Birthday Maddi !!!  

1st of many happy years to come for you and your mummy and daddy.

We all know how you feel Expat.

What a lovely idea about writing a letter to her on her 1st birthday. I am definitely grabbing that one!


----------



## reb363

Happy Birthday to you.  Happy Birthday to you.  Happy Birthday Dear Maddi.  Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## blonde_one

Happy 1st birthday to a beautiful girl!  I hope the day was a lovely one for your parents too xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

M.Holly,

Once Lara gets over her chicken pox you can come any time. They should be all covered end of this week. Let me know when.. We cook lunch.. Well mum will do. And get ready to love Charley.. Warning you my mum is as bad as me and my sister.. Adore kids.. So it will be lots of cuddles and kisses...

Charley will take over the whole house soon. And it should be.. Let him enjoy his lovely space.. And you two.. 

Big kisses to you all.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy birthday Maddi
Hope you have had a magical day with mummy and daddy

First of many milestones to come

Love Em


----------



## ambergem

Happy Birthday Maddi! Lovely to hear all about your celebrations Expat. Like Holly, I love the letter idea and will do the same for E   such a nice thought! Lots of love to you, DH and your special little birthday girl


----------



## reb363

Sorry all for lack of posts.  Max has been very ill.  ENT infection with cough misdiagnosed as MMR side effects so ongoing temp of 39.7 for 5 days.  Now on penicillin and turned corner but still not eating and pretty miserable and I'm meant to be going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
I am so very sorry to hear.. dArlingling Max is not well.. Thinking of you two.. 
Timing is dreadful. Will you be able to leave him with your nanny?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Poor Reb and Max - what a horrible high temp for so many days. He must have felt awful. I know I feel terrible if I have a temp above 38.
Hope he is feeling better soon.
Don't go back to work if he isn't well. You can't really leave him if you are worried.    
Such difficult timing. I just don't know how you reconcile it with work if they keep being ill. My friend practically did not go in all of Jan and Feb as there was D+V and chicken pox. Her mum looks after them and she's had a heart transplant so can't risk catching anything if they're ill as she is on immunesuppressants.
I guess I've got all that to come. My work say things like you are only allowed 6 days compassionate/carer's leave - so if the child is ill once for 3 days and then something else happens you are stuck for the rest of the year   

We've just had a professional photoshoot and Charley was an angel. Hoping to get some lovely ones. I'll post a couple here when I get the cd!


----------



## GJT

Expat -     to our special little Maddie.. Hope you all had a great day   


Reb - Hope Max is feeling better soon     Thinking of you.. 


GJ


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Reb sending big hugs to you and max hope with the antibiotics hes turning a corner now

Kuki hope that Lara is getting over the chicken pox

Holly oh yes do post some pics or beautiful Charlie for us to drool over 

How is everyone else

My abscence well i have been poorly myself, 3 courses of antibiotics and 2 courses of steroids later i am feeling better just very very tired atm.

Zachary, is doing ok we had to take him in for bloods last week, hes losing weight coming out in numerous bloods, all was ok though aside a bit of anaemia when i went to the drs on tuesday (for myself) the gp mentioned shes had a lot of children in with chicken pox, Zachary is immuno suppressed still so when i took him to preschool i just checked with the teacher who informed me that oh we have had chicken pox and hand foot and mouth in the last few weeks OMG i asked why i wasnt informed, why would you be, so i explained about Z's immuno suppressed state which she said she wasnt aware of (i knew she was as i told her myself) have spoken to our community nurse whose putting a letter together about keeping us both informed otherwise hes doing ok, getting very excited for his holiday and mummys big birthday lol

love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Here are the professional photos of C. 
We have over 30 to choose from, but I've uploaded 10 to photobucket.

I am so excited! Great present from DH at Christmas. Hoping that for my birthday he'll have some enlarged and printed! Hehe!

http://photobucket.com/professionalmay12
Password : professionalmay12


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Thank you hun. We are doing somuch better. They are going slowly.. 
Sending big kisses and hugs to you..

Holly,
Please send me a few electronickly to keep it in my files.. I love them.. C looks just amazing.. Certainly has changed.. Grown up.. He is gorgeous..

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

How is everyone doing, sorry for being absent

Holly pics are beautiful cant believe how fast hes growing up, love his hair

Kuki hope all is ok with you, whens next scan

Reb hope M is fully better now hun

sorry to all i missed

AFM, i fell in a pothole, broke 2 little bones in my foot and got ligament/achilles tendon damage oh dear 2 wks til we go on hols looks like i will be going on crutches, yesterday i was sick sick sick, DH took Zachary out to give me some rest and i passed out on the bathroom floor came round with my beautiful willow licking my face oh i love the bones off that doggie was a bit mad at dh tho he went out at 10, rang at 1 to say on his way home rolled in at 530 felt shocking not sure if its cos i was out in the sun friday too long, a bug or side effect of sinuses rehydrating myself atm

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Em - that is just horrible. I hate foot injuries and the pain. Don't know how I'd cope now if it happened. And there are a lot of bugs going around, especially if you've been sitting in A+E, or was it food poisoning?


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
oh you poor thing. Might be the sun.. I was out yesterday for 3 hrs.. And felt dizzy with it et.c. I am sure my body is so not used to have sun shine that intensly for such a long time..

Holly,
Thank you darling.. I love them. I showed it to whole family. Mum can not wait to see him.. C is just an amazing darling.. That beautiful heart is showing in his face.. Lovely lovely soul!!!! Just like you..
Big kiss to you two...

Mxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lovely ladies,

Em - that's awful    You poor thing.  How are you feeling today?  Have you got someone to look after you?   

Holly - I just adored your pictures.  My mouth dropped at how grown up he looks.  Starting to look like a little boy!  I loved the sneaky pic of you with him too.  You must be so proud of him.  YEs, I def recommend writing a letter to C before his birthday.  I found it very cathartic as it's a pretty emotional day   

Kuki - how are you going sweetie?  Any more news on Toddy?  

Reb - I hope so much that Max is feeling better and that you're transition back to work has been a smooth as possible.  Do you get asked everyday if he is walking yet?  Now that Maddi is one, at least one persona sks me everyday.  She's been cruising furniture for 3 months now and crawling for four but won't take her hands off so I think we're a fair way away from it.  Talk about pressure from society though!!

Blonde One - are you back at work already?  I see you mentioned a client.  You're superwoman!!!

Button - how are you going our lovely friend? You've been mighty quiet lately.  Kickboxing?  Travel? Anymore thoughts about another cycle or do you just want to get some headspace for now?

Linz - I see from ** that Emilia is looking as gorgeous as ever. I think back to your (and my) posts from months ago about how cranky our little girls could be and look at them now!!

GJT - if memory serves me correctly you were thinking about another cycle soon?  

AFU - Things have been up and down here lately.  Maddi had a virus caled Roseola which gave her a high temp and rash.  Took her to the Dr who uncovered an ear infection in both ear so she's on antibiotics which has given her diarrea and therefore nappy rash, so she's not very amenable to the 8-10 nappy changes a day that are required.  She's nearly at the end of the course and is so happy lately, so goodness knows how long she had the ear infection for.  I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself as I hurt my back and have had sciatica which is really horrible.  Have been on painkillers which I haven't enjoyed.  Chiro thinks it's just a flare-up and only a temporary irritation as my back looks okay otherwise.  Fingers crossed.  On the happier side of things we have been doing lots of fun things lately.  Took Maddi to a show on Saturday and there's another one coming up this Friday as birthday presents from friends.  Lots of birthday parties of late which has been fun and we bought bikes yesterday and went for a ride along the waterfront.  She looked so cute in her helmet with fairies and rainbows on it (not normally my taste but it was either that or flames).  The weather here has been amazing lately and it's so nice to be able to go out in the middle of the day without melting.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Friends,
I hope you are feeling better and enjoying the long weekend. 
We are hoping to go to parents tomorrow till tuesday. If Tom makes it to his promise. He is out there working in this rain. 
Thinking of you all.
I feel so sorry the ones out to do the jubilee lunch.. This weather is just upsetting everyone..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Just popping in as may not get chance for the next week 

Kuki hope you are ok, how is toddy coming along, how is Lara is she getting excited on becoming a big sister

Holly how are you and gorgeous C cant believe he is almost a whole year old

Reb hope that work is panning out ok, how is the nanny working out 

Ex Pat how are you and Maddi doing, is she up and walking yet 

Linz how are you and Emilia

Blonde One ooh i agree you are superwoman! hope the girls are doing well

Steph not sure if you read here but hope all is well with you and your little princess

GJT how are you doing, is your next tx imminent 
Button Butterfly how are you doing 

Sorry to anyone i missed

AFM, the foot is starting to heal, i am able to weightbare around the house and short distances the hospital say its slow in healing, so have referred me to physio who cant offer appt until July 
I have an appointment with gynaecology on 26th to check out something i have growing around my vulva, its not known how long its been there or what it is feeling a little nervous about that

We are going on Holiday on sunday, just to Southport will be back next Friday, i will have my phone so will be able to read posts but not make full posts its my 40th on Thursday part the reason for going away really its forecast rain but is meant to be sunny the afternoon of my birthday 

Have a good week 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Just a quick one from me to ask everyone how they are getting on.  

Saw Kuki in the flesh the other day and we had a lovely afternoon. Toddy bump looks very healthy! and Lara very cute!

Charley loved all the attention and speaking in Turkish. When we got home he was like a whirling dervish and ran around the room for almost 2 hours before he would go to bed! He has really got the hang of this walking lark in the last week and is showing off his skills at every opportunity, arms in the air for balance and favourite object of the hour in hand. (hair brush, dog lead, anything he can find basically)

DM - glad your foot is getting better and have a lovely holiday. I hope the gynae thing turns out to be nothing. Scary though, expecially if you start consulting dr google.

Expat - hope you and Maddi are on the mend.

Reb - hope work OK and Max is better.

Where is everyone?


----------



## tinydancer811

at the image of Charley being a whirling dervish.  Must have been hilarious.  Miss M is certainly keeping us waiting on the walking thing.  Her crawling is so fast it's at my strolling pace!

Em - that must be so scary but it is hopefully nothing and can be taken away and never thought of again.

Kuki - lovely to hear that your Toddy bump is looking beautiful xxx


----------



## RJS

Evening,

Just the quickest of posts to say hello! Also - Expat - so sorry to read about your back problems. I had sciatica the whole of the time I was having my back probs (18 months in all...) so I really sympathise. It's the worse pain I've ever known.

Hello everyone else!

I am flying to Dogus in Cyprus on Sat for DE IVF! So please keep everything crossed for me...very scared of it not working. xx


----------



## blonde_one

Another one doing a flying visit............ hiya to all - all good here, trying to get head around trying for sibling (or two!) later in the year... not 100% yet!

RJS - best wishes! x

love to all - sorry it's a quickie - girls had me up at 5 and have had MIL here all w/e........

xxx


----------



## reb363

Hello Easter Eggs

Em -     Hope you have a fantastic holiday - you deserve a great break - and get to celebrate your 40th in style Thursday.  Keep that foot rested until then so hopefully you can have a few drinks and a birthday dance.  Will think of you and have a drink for you  

Mistletoe - wow your little whirling dervish is walking already.  M is no-where close.

Kuki - thrilled to read that all is going so well.  When's your next scan.  Very excited for you.  

RJS - everything will be crossed for you Sat.      

Blonde One - oooh exciting re sibling.  How are the girls?

Exapt - agh really sorry about your sciatica you poor thing.  Last thing you need.  Loved hearing about Maddi's bike outing - bet she looks absolutely gorgeous.
GJT, Button, Linz   

Well back to work has been a whirl - so sorry haven't posted much.  My nanny is fab and M waves goodbye happily to spend the day having fun with her.  In fact I think he's wondering what I did with him for a year as they are having such a ball each day.  Despite that he suddenly seems to have tantrums when things aren't going his way with me which I'm not sure whether it's insecurity or just the next stage.  Hope it passes fast though    I can't get the idea of having a sibling out of my mind which is a nightmare on all accounts - but I'm off to see consultant at 6pm Wed anyway just to chat about it.


----------



## tinydancer811

Ooooh RJS - that happened quickly!  Super exciting.  Keep us posted xxx   

Blonde One and Reb - I have an appt in 6 weeks with a Dr here about what to do next too.  I haven't stopped breastfeeding yet so have to wean my little friend (I am expecting resistance) before we can make any decisions.  I'd like to try Clomid before going to IVF.  We went straight to IVF in KL due to impatience but this time the longing isn't as intense so I'm willing to give other things a try.  Bah.....not looking forward to it.  Hoping I don't go    this time around!


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh and Reb, Maddi throws epic tantrums.  Sometimes it takes strength not to laugh.  Just then she found a crumpled piece of masking tape and tried to eat it.  I took it out of her hand and replaced it with a tube of moisturiser (closest thing) and she bared her teeth and started slapping the ground.

Definitely developmental.  Perhaps they're geniuses?  All that energy that's not going into walking has to be used somewhere else!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

Tom is out with work and I can not sleep. Tummy is painful not sure what it is but Toddy is wiggling so I am happy enough..

Em,
Hope you are feeling better by now?

Holly,
Was wonderful to spend time with you and Charley. We all loved it.. He is just and amazing little boy.. You should be proud.. Going to be a wonderful humanbeing when he grows up for sure.. Hopefully we get to see him as years goes by.. Just love to do that..

Blond one, 
Just go for it.. Try it and see.. If it happens , happens at least you say you have tried it.. 

Button and GTI, thinking of you two.. Where are you? What you have been up to?

Expat,
Next scan is in 4 weeks. At 32 weeks. AFter that scan I should have a date for c sec.. Well that is what I am hoping lets see.. 
You are young.. Don't rush to treatments.. Enjoy Maddi fully!!!!!

Reb,
That is wonderful to hear Max is so happy and content with his nanny.. superb news.. Must be so hard for you nevertheless.. Be strong.. I have been told time and time; people do get used to it.. 

RJS,
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for Dogus adventure!!!

Tomorrow I am going to be 42 years +1. And I am so excited.. If all goes well with Toddy it will be a year to remember for sure!!! I loved year 2008!!! I am sure I am going to love 2012 August+.....

My mum is very ill with cold last a few days.. So it has been miserable in the flat. And my sister got her accountancy exams tomorrow so she was so stressed full stop.. Hopefully tomorrow onwards will be great..

I am going to get my eye brows and nails done tomorrow. Tom is suppose to take me out for dinner.. Nothing special will be either nondoes or something liek that.. I cannot eat much out these days.. Friday nite I want to go to Cinema to see Robert De Niro's new film if it is playing in Watford..

Sunday we have little Bertie's(SIl's second baby) christhening I am looking forward to that.. Will be all family and Tom will be with us too.. Hoping to taken some photes of us 3 and bump in there.. 

I seem to feel better mentally/emotinally.. Physicly okayish.. Legs and tummy hurts.. But easy to cope with..

That is all my news really.. I hope you are well and most importantly happy..

Love always.

Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Just a quick one as on phone

Just wanted to pop and wish RJS lots of luck for dogus

We have just had first rain of holiday I had a restful morning whilst dh took zachary swimming

Going for day in Liverpool for my birthday tomorrow then be home friday afternoon

Love to all
Em


----------



## tinydancer811

Any news RJS?    for some good news xxx

We are well.  I've been a bit naughty today and hired a gardener behind DH's back as I know he wouldn't approve but it's too big a job for us.  Naughty Expat    Hoping by this afternoon, the mess that is out the front of our place will look presentable.


----------



## RJS

Thanks for thinking of me girls - I am in a very hot Cyprus having a lovely time! This is the way to do IVF! Sunshine, gorgeous pool, great views...


Only prob has been food has been pretty poor (clinic arranges hotel with half board deal.) today however we are going to the beach and I'm told there's good food there....


Had a scan at the clinis yest and DH did his bt so waiting to find out how may embies there are and will have transfer on Thurs. They transfer 3 usually here which is a bit scary (2 girls on the Dogus thread got pg with triplets recently - one of them is 49 & using her own eggs!) The Dr has said triplets are v unusual - has only ever happened a few times. I was reluctant to have 3 put back but as DH put it; "3 is better than none" so if we have 3 we embies we will go for it....!


Expat - good for you! A good looking garden is good for the soul and ours is always a mess so when we have some money again that's exactly what we will do! 


Xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Maddi was one of three embryos put in.  I baragined with my Dr, Malaysian-style.  He suggested 2, I asked for 10, we settled on 3   

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls

I havent completely disappeared!  Just took some time off from looking at fertility websites etc and boy does it help!!  Quite happy at the moment when not thinking about things so I think I will continue like that.  Have managed to get my dh to take time away from the cows and we are going to tenerife in august for a week in the sun!  This has taken me 5 years!!!!!!!  Anyway even took brochures for next year for a carribean cruise (not sure if I will try again anymore treatment so I am looking at us living our lives instead).  

Will be back at some point to say hello.

RJS - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Button


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ohhh Button - I loved our Caribbean cruise!
Brave decision about treatment. 

RJ - good luck for the embryo call and transfer. 3 embryos - scary if you are using donated eggs and have carried to full term before.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Button, enjoy your holiday, ooh would love to cruise
Never forget us honey   

RJS everything crossed for you sweetie, enjoy the sun 

Just a quick post from me, to say Zachary has  relapsed with the nephrotic syndrome   bit gutted but there we go
We have an appointment with the Paed Nephrologist and a specialised Kidney Scan on Wednesday next week, he is coping well and we have caught in early stages due to our monitoring 

He had  his first school photograph today we got the proof and it is brilliant its the same company who did his portraits as a baby and in the hospital oh bless

Still catching up with ironing from holiday lol so off i go

Love to all

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Zachary


----------



## RJS

Holly - do those factors effect result then?!

I know it's a risk & tbh I would just love 1 sibling but we feel if we've come all this way & don't go for it we may regret it. I currently have 6 x grade 1 embies in the lab - will find out tmrw how many are suitable for transfer. Xx


----------



## blonde_one

Donna Marie -  for Z and you.  I hope you celebrated your 40th in style!  I was laying on the couch with major morning (read all day) sickness on mine    Although I couldn't have wished for anything more at that point   x

RJS - honestly don't worry re multiples they are fun!  We knew the risk and it was so worth it!!   We had 3embryos put back each of the last two times and feel lucky to have had our beautiful girls!  And yes we still want more and are going to try again later this year so obviously it can't have put us off eh!  x

Expat - well done on getting a gardener - we have one of our neighbours do our front garden as it's an area that is all weed and tree stumps (we cut down the trees and we've yet to take out the stumps).  I used to do it -  We do the back ourselves which after a few years is now looking lovely with flowers blooming   Just trying to tidy it up now we have some sun so that we can have a BBQ for the girls birthday in a few weeks time  x

reb - Hope you are enjoying being back at work and that you have a great nanny for M   Did you see the consultant about a sibling? x

Linz - how are you and little E doing?  x 

button - so nice to see you and that you are enjoying life again.  Don't jump to make decisions just relax and see what you think in time  x

Kuki - so nearly there honey   Hope you are feeling better and Toddy is letting you know she is there   I so miss being pregnant and yes I remember it wasn't all fun! x 

HH - how is your little C?  Have you gone back to work yet or decided what you are going to do?  I really must start to write down when the girls do things so as I won't forget - when did Charley start walking?  

reb/Expat are your little ones walking yet?  Linz - you are more at my times - what is the gorgeous E doing now?

GJT - how are you?    Have you started your DHEA yet?  I hear that it can really help.  Or any bloods done (was the consultant looking at immune side of things for you?) x

I think I've got everyone there   Anyone heard from stephy?  Hope all is well if you are out there stephy and your little princess! x

AFM:  All is good here - the girls are teething again, P still has two at the bottom front and L has none although it looks like one is coming.  They are really starting to interact now - ok this can be read as playing together  or fighting over toys  but it's all good fun - so funny to see when they lean in together (how they do with us for a kiss) but then they bang their heads as they still flop at times    .      L is still bum shuffling and crying when she falls on her front and P is still rolling and commando crawling.  We put them on the grass when we were gardening last weekend when it was nice - P had no problems with it, L however cried and screamed and tried to balance on her bum so that neither her feet or hands were touching  the grass!  Took her out there again yesterday and still the same - she even objects to being on a rug on the lawn     .  Got the christening booked for the 1st so I've gotta get them some mores shoes (they aren't like their mum, they don't seem impressed with shoes yet!?!?!?!?   ).  Sorry got interrupted to clean two bums and now I've gotta get the washing out and then off shopping....... btw ladies do not think of me as superwoman    - my work is a few clients coming to see me at home once a week, we talk and I sell them things   so not exactly full time or hard work (or anything decent money wise)!  I gave up working properly when we married, moved to the country and were trying for little ones (didn't feel it was right to get a job and trying to get pregnant, obviously didn't realise it'd take us 4yrs!)... our life is definately different now to both of us working and living in London but we wouldn't change it!   Right best get on..... love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Blonde_One lovely to hear about the girls, they sound so cute 
Are you still thinking of trying again

Holly how is the lovley C, wow cant believe hes 1 in a few days, i remember Zacharys like it was yesterday 
When are you having to go back to work, did anything happen with the new pharmacy 

Linz how are you hope that Emilias reflux is settled now

Reb, hope that you and M are doing ok

Expat how are you doing hows Maddi

RJS fab news on those embies       grow little ones grow

Button    

GJT how are you

Kuki hows toddy and Lara and of course you 

AFM

Just plodding on, Dh has just taken Zachary to school, hes going to the gym, i have to do some ironing downside of the holiday i guess!
I didnt celebrate my 40th really as was at Ormskirk Hospital for the day monitoring Z, we went for a meal in the evening which was nice but was too late for Z really as was after 8pm, am still waiting for my present from DH   

right on to the ironing   

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Very quick update from me as I am going to the GP soon. I am reading the news and hope to find time to reply later - it has been manic the last week. 
Charley is really unwell. It is his first birthday today and we have still had a lovely party and I asked everyone whether they wanted to come with us and the lurgy.

He has a really high temperature and fast breathing. He was shivering in the bath on Tues despite it being 24 degress in the bedroom. I checked his temp then and it was 39.2 degrees.
He has a cough, dark circle eyes, smells of ketones this morning. Now since party has temp of 38.8degrees and is working hard on his breathing.

That is not the worst of it though. Dad came to stay for Charley's birthday and has caught it. He was incoherant yesterday morning, sat on the stairs unable to stand up and so breathless that I called 999 and now he is in hospital. He also had a very high temp of 39.2. If he gets an infection his dementia means his brain goes. Very sad and difficult. They've just rang to say he can come home. Hope he is not confused.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Holly, i was just popping on to send  wishes for our very special birthday boy, so sorry hes not well hun, have you managed to get him in to see the dr 

Hope your dad is ok (i assume he must be if they say he can come home aside from the dementia of course)

Did you write the letter for C 

Hope you have enjoyed your little man despite his poorliness

Em


----------



## blonde_one

Happy birthday to Charley and I hope despite the lurgy you all manage to have a good time!  I hope your dad is ok x


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Holly    This wasn't the plan was it?   What a strange virus....I mean, I know that you're meant to expect colds and gastro bugs but breathing difficulties and super high temps are unusual.  Poor little man.  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  Has there been a diagnosis from the doctor?

As for your Dad, you've been through so much.  As Em said, if he was released from hospital he must be on the mend?

On the positive side, an enormous happy birthday to Charley!!  What an amazing year.  You must be flooded with emotion right now and have every right to be so proud of him after such a shaky start to life and all he has achieved since then.  Give him a huge cuddle from all our Easter Eggs.  We're all so glad to have him with us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GP sent us to hospital to be safe. She thought he had a sore throat and reduced air entry to one lung - possible chest infection. I left the calpol until after seeing the doctor because I wanted them to see him properly and not fob us off when they see them perked up on a lower temp induced by calpol. GP too one look and said that she was sending me to see paediatrician. So we were in paeds for 3 hours and they have diagnosed tonsilitis. So he has come home on paracetamol, ibuprofen regularly and antibiotics.

Dad home too, but being weird.

Can't wait to morning so we can open the MOUNTAIN of presents with Grandad here     I don't know if Charley or I are the more excited one?

RJS - I thought that if you have donated eggs the success rate is that of the age of the donor. Having already had a live birth puts you in a better prognosis patient group.


----------



## RJS

Just a quickkie - holly    So sorry to hear about Charley - R was poorly on her 2nd birthday and missed her own b'day party! Hope he gets better soon. Also sorry to hear about your Dad.... Hope he recovers well. And well done for getting to this milestone! Xx


Afm - I had ET yesterday and had 3 transferred. Pretty scary but consultant said less than 10% chance of having triplets! So on the 2ww now....   Last day in lovely Cyprus today - back to uk tomorrow and work on mon! 


Thanks for all good wishes...
Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Thinking of you all.     Hope your dad feels better. 

RJS,
Enjoy being PUPO..

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Holly - glad to hear that there was a diagnosis and that it was something relatively straighforward and treatable and not some mystery illness where they would be experimenting.  Can't wait to hear about Charley's presents!  What did you buy him?

RJS -    I might have to do some reading about donated eggs as I'm not so familiar with the statistics and I like statistics.  It helps me get my head around things.

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm about to go to bed.  Maddi was babysat buy a friend tonight and DH and I went out for dinner to an Irish pub up the road (are you proud of me GJT??).  Was lovely to sit with him and chat fr a couple of hours.  Worried we mightn't be able to do it anymore but we were fine    'Night ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi
jusst popping in to send big hugs      to Holly and Charley
I hope you have fun opening the presents and Charley is still on the mend how is he today

Cant stop for personals except  for RJS

DH has decided to defrost my freezer and put a knife through a shelf its now in fridge/freezer heaven we have bought one from my niece for now until i can find the ideal one for us (i am too snobby!) hes going for that at 6pm

I have to get Zachary ready for the drs he has an emergency appt for his ears, hes been screaming all morning (the older they got the louder they get!) his only comfort has been calpol and a hoody plus a wooly hat over his ears poor baby

Lots of nasty bugs around

love to all

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh no poor Zac. Hope it is something easy to sort out with antibiotics or drops.

Expat - glad you had a nice time. It is nice to have a bit of time out, but if I've ever left C with someone I feel like I have a bit missing or lost something. He is going to childminder on Thursday for 3 hours of settling in and I am training at new shop for possible Sunday working.

RJS


----------



## ambergem

Good luck & millions of sticky vibes RJS    

A belated very Happy Birthday to Charley! So sorry to hear he is poorly   Emilia had tonsillitis recently and was very ill too, I really struggled to get any fluids into her and was terrified she was going to end up in hospital with dehydration. Once she started the ab's she was soon on the mend though. I know what you mean Holly about the Calpol when taking them to the dr. Emilia had a temperature of 40 degrees and was limp in my arms and struggling with her breathing so I took her to the out of hours doctor but by the time we got there the Calpol had worked it's magic and she was holding court in the waiting room- smiling and waving at everyone!! I felt like such a fraud!! How is your dad now? I hope you all enjoy the present opening  

Poor, poor Zachary   I really hope he's better soon too DM. Huge hugs to you both xxx

Must dash as I have a pile of washing up and I promised myself an early night. Will be back soon to catch up properly.

Big love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Holly hope that Charley is on the mend and the antibiotics are kicking in
Hows Dad doing

RJS welcome back to the (not so) sunny UK, sending masses of      and  your way

GJT how are you sweetie

Reb hope you and M are doing ok, no doubt loving your weekends with M

Ex Pat hows you and Maddi

Linz hope you got your early night

Blonde_one hows you and the girls, what plans have you for their birthday not long now 

Kuki hows you and Toddy, hope you are doing ok

Button, steph and anyone else i missed 

AFM, Zachary has an ear infection and eye infection hes got oral antibiotics and drops for his eyes (which he dislikes with a passion)
He fell to sleep on me at 9pm and woke at 5am i still had the headache from yesterday (sinuses) so did steam inhalation took paracetamol laid down for an hour (dh was up) and felt much better after an hour  Zachary has slept 4 hrs today poor love, i went to local shops and everyone was saying wheres Zachary lol they all know him by name so cute as he does them too

DH and Z are watching willie wonka and the chocolate factory i am plugged into the ipod 
reminiscing tunes pre Z and remember ing times with MIL its almost 5 months since we said goodbye and i am still sorting her estate  
Hoping to meet up with SIL on wednesday when we go to QMC will be first time since funeral 

Have a good weekend/evening

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Zac   

My LO is hating the medicines with a passion too. In danger of breathing them in. We have 15 mls of meds - paracetamol, ibuprofen and antibiotic three times a day. Poor little lamb now has a really nasty nappy rash, probably from the antibiotics and he is screaming if I touch it. Noticed white patches in amongst the red raw bits tonight so looks like he also has a fungal infection from the antibiotics. I have to take him for a review on Monday with the GP, so will have to show them the nappy rash if it does not improve with metanium over night.

It is so sad having to clean teeth, which he also hates, force meds in and inflict pain changing a nappy on my normally happy boy. He is just crying and grizzling and clinging all day long.

Looks like my 3 day a week job is in the bag for September. Boss wants a telephone meeting to discuss details next week.


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
You poor things.. Hoping Zac will feel better very soon..

Holly,
I hope nappy rash is better already.. 
So happy for 3 days a week. Great news..

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Holly sending big hugs to you and Charley poor baby
I hope the metanium helps overnight i remember when Z was a little older than C and he had it so bad he couldnt sit down so know how heartbreaking it is, hope the meds are going down ok, Z is quite used to meds, so for us the struggle is just the eye drops but he got up this morning asking for them so made it easier!

We were up at 3am he woke up his temp was 40 so we gave paracetamol his protein was 3+ and blood 2+ its settled thankfully and his protein is 2+ and blood 1+ so am happy with that 

We are going to keep him off school at least tomorrow i think

Hope the review goes ok for Charley tomorrow and hes improving

Fab news on the 3 day week 



Kuki lovely to see you posting
30 wks wow, is next scan 32 wks 

Em


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls - hope everyone is well    

Expat - always proud of you    Hope you had a lovely night out     Good for you getting a gardener, just to help sort your garden out.. I need to sort out a cleaner, I keep on about it - just need to get on and find someone    Hope you are all well.. Big hugs to little Maddie..     

Em - ah poor wee Z, hope he's feeling better hun. I'm doing great  - thanks for asking.. Just waiting for next tx   

Kuki- great to hear that all is going well..    Sending lots of    

H - hope Charlie and your dad are a wee bit better    A belated    to our little boy   

Button - Great to hear from you     I know what you mean.. Keeping away from all things IVF related    You enjoy your hols.. A good holiday works a treat    

RJS- gosh thats great news    Enjoy being PUPO - sending loads of         your way

Linz -   

BlondeOne - great to hear all the news about the girls.. they sound fab.. Hope you're well hun      I'm doing grand, just waiting to start tx.. Not really thinking about it - just going to go with it   

Reb - glad your nanny has worked out and that little M gets on grand with her..   

Still here girls    - I'm still on my DHEA / aspirin / high dose folic acid... Have hysteroscopy on Friday and just have to wait for AF following that to start tx.. I'll be on SP this time, with intralipids thrown in for good measure    So fingers crossed this one works as I'm not sure what the heck I will do if it doesn't    But I do have to say - thank God I changed Cons, as my new Cons is just great.. I'm in the gym most evenings and feel great.. (Button, you'd be proud of me!) I'm like Forest Gump    My flipping cholesterol was 5.2.. Not sure where that came from, but it gave me the kick to get moving    I'm only size 8-10 and eat quite healthy foods, so will just keep my eye on it for now.. No excuse though - we've a 2 story gym in our building and it's outside my front door   

Will chat soon girlies - have my feet in a bubbling foot spa, so need to get them dry  

GJ


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi my dear friends,

Em,
How is Z?

Holly,
How is C? and dad?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

GJ, I am so pleased you are doing ok and getting ready for tx. I hope the hysto goes ok. Been thinking of you loads       xxxxxx

It's good to see how everyone is doing. I have really missed you all so much. I should be flying out to Cyprus next weekend for DE. So looking forward to it now. Had a few hiccups but i'm happy now. Some of the ladies on the Dogus thread are lovely. Not happy at the mo though because someone had an opinion, someone didn't like it so the thread has been locked since yesterday. I think in hindsight that could be an overeaction because so many women are now losing out of the much needed support. I need it more than ever at the mo but what can you do. 

Kuki, so pleased to see how you are doing


----------



## GJT

Ang    great to hear from you     Ah, we're all here to support you hun.. I have everything I own crossed for your tx      

I feel like AF is on it's way and it's quite early - CD21.. So a little stressed as Hysto is on Friday.. Will have to wait and see, but it's just so annoying..

GJ


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw GJ         i'm so   everything goes ok for Friday and that dreaded witch stays away. Oh I have been the same, seriously felt like it was going to rear its head before tomorrow. Had terrible af pains for 4 days and now its stopped (typical) Ive had to time it so precise due to leave from work. Thankfully it hasn't shown yet but hopefully it will tomorrow now   so I wouldn't mind you doing an af dance for me in the morning. I know I am seriously losing the plot honey. We will get there darling and get our BFP's soon. We'll be meeting up walking down some plush high street showing off our little darlings      supping on lattes yum   xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Such wonderful news - all these treatment cycles going on at the moment! Best best of luck to you all.

Charley is better - finally have my happy smiling boy back. I was seriously frayed on Monday/Tues with all the fighting me over medicines and nappies - I know it was sore on his bottom and he hates the medicines, thinks I am poisoning him, but it is really heartbreaking when you have to be cruel to be kind and hold him done to administer treatments. I hated it, he hated it and we were both stressed out. I wondered if my happy boy was gone forever. But he is very cuddly and giggling again now the medicines are finished and his bottom has healed with canestan mixed with metanium.

He even stepped over the door step at my Dad's today while I was doing his front garden and ran about on the lawn for a bit and then ran off down the driveway in his little shoes - so cute. I had to chase after him and walk him back holding his hand. Made me feel very proud. They grow so fast. I hope there is a good long while yet that he wants cuddles.


----------



## RJS

Glad to hear Charley is on the mend. Xx


GJT - good luck for your hysto.. Xx  


Angela's Journey - think I 've seen you on the Dogus thread- I had DE IVF there last week - it was great! Lovely weather & I was really relaxed! Shame I can't say the same about the 2ww!   


Xx


----------



## GJT

Ang - what is it with AF.. such a pain as we arrange everything around it    Here's a wee morning AF dance for you           Fingers crossed for lots of lovely BFP     we well and truely deserve..
I still have pains this am, but fingers crossed she'll stay away for a few days.. I'm at home waiting for my drugs to arrive and will head back into work once I get them sorted..

RJS - thanks hun   How are you doing, hope all is going well.. Have everything I own crossed for you    

GJ


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Angelas Journey wishing you lots of       for Dogus  honey   this is your time

RJS sending lots of       that this is your time 

Holly glad that Charley is back to his normal self , wow i didnt realise he was walking already woohoo 

Kuki hope you are doing well and Lara is ok

Reb, Blonde one, Linz, Steph and anyone i missed 

AFM,

Its been a tough few days, on Sunday night we ended up at Drs on Call, got home at 11pm at 5am Zachary was struggling with breathing wasnt responding to inhalers so we had to go to A&E, he was there for the day and he was dischargeed that evening, hes since passed it on to me and dh and we ended up cancelling his Nephrology appt and scan as he was still running a temp and his eyes weeping, we are rescheduled for next month.

DH sat with Z whilst i went to my appt and i am being booked in for a Vulval biopsy (not sure i like the sound of that!) its under local anaesthetic 
I do have a slight prolapse and they found that the lining of the vaginal wall is very thin, ideally they would prescribe HRT but they are concerned that it may cause regrowth of endometriosis so have px some pessaries mmm nice hopefully it should help, they couldnt get a view any further because of the pain the speculum caused so another examination at my next opd appt after the biopsy

Z is doing better and i may have sent him to school today but hes had 3 nose bleeds this morning, my sister hopefully is coming over this morning and so i can nip to school with my order for school photographs

If not i will have to order online but will be £8 more 

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Em, thank you so much. I truly hope so. It's been such a journey for us all. I hope Z is feeling better and I truly hope everything goes ok with the biopsy.      xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I hope all is going well with the treatment cycles, scary medical procedures, pregnancy, being mummies and living life to the full amongst everyone on here!

Just a very quick one from me to say that Dad was readmitted to hosptial by ambulance from his house on Friday afternoon. He realised he had to press his life line emergency alarm button and they sent an ambulance. He has hospital acquired pneumonia - worse than the community acquired pneumonia last week and is coughing up blood. He had very low oxygen levels and was dropping his blood pressure. He has amazingly responded to fluids, steroids and very strong IV antibiotics and seems to have avoided respiratory support although the intensive care team were told about him. I drove 135 mile round trip to see him and take him a few bits from home yesterday, but I've had to come back because I have my first scary lone shift at the local pharmacy today (I am really nervous) and I did not want to let them down on my first day.

I shall have to ring the hospital and decide whether I need to go back tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Holly, how scary.  It's just one thing after another at the moment isn't it?  How are you holding up?  It's a lot to take on. You must be exhausted or are you living off nervous energy?

Are you nervous about your first shift because you're starting a new job, going back in after over a year off or leaving Charley?  Or all of the above??

  for your Dadfor a speedy recovery xxxxx


Girls, I can't believe there are 3 of you doing another cycle right now!  I anxiously check FF each morning and evening to see if there has been any news from any of you.  I am so nervous and I'm not even cycling myself!!  Keep us posted on all your news Ange, RJS and GJT xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ay darling holly,

Good luck with the day.. Just go for it..It will be fine.. You will be great I am sure.. You are amazing at what you do..

For dad,let us know how you are doing? Which hospital has he gone into? If you want me to look after Charley I can.. We are at home.. Just thursday busy this week the rest is routine to take Lara to nursery and back. Nothing else. Please don't think. Just let me know.. If need be I can come to hospital and take care of him in there.. Let me know..

Girls cycling thinking of you all..

Lots of love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Holly sending lots of      and healing         for your dad, how is Charley now is he better/recovering well 

Lots of luck for today though am sure you wont need it!

RJS, Angela and GJT              

expat hows u and Maddi

AFM, 

Zachary went back to school on friday (so i have made the deadline for the pictures) he seemed fine the support teacher promised to call if any concerns but he was absolutely fine he did some work for the wall about a snake and he brought home a letter about starting full time in september   he came home and slept for a few hours, i now have chest/throat infection and laryngitis oh joy, so have antibiotics steroids, i have to go back in 2 weeks to be reviewed as this is the 2nd time i have needed steroids in a month, have had my Seretide dose doubled at the last time dr also checked Z and he was fine 

I slept yesterday most of the day, another PJ day today and hopefully monday will be better or at least on the way there

Em


----------



## RJS

Hello All,


Holly    Sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he makes a full recovery. Xx


Donna Marie - glad to hear Z did well at school. Xx


Thanks so much for all the good wishes and support... Means so much.


Ladies, I have been very naughty. 10dp3dt...I have 2x OTD's  -tues if doing blood test, thurs for hpt. Have been so good but this arvo I was in the house alone & couldn't resist poas any longer! Used an old hpt - dates best before June 2012 so may not be accurate. Had drunk a can of diet Pepsi an hour before so wee would've been diluted plus it was 2pm rather than first thing. Got a very faint line - but it's defo there... Dare I get excited ladies? DH has been to Boots to buy more tests and will try again in the morning....    


Thoughts please.... Xx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly, I really hope your Dad has a speedy recovery sending loads of              

Em, bless, Z back at school, aw so tiny in uniform. I hope he loves it              

Expat, I am so excited. My cases are packed, flights booked for 10th. I truly hope this is our time ladies and I can follow in so many footsteps xxxxxx

GJ, how are you doing honey? Hope you're ok                 xxxxxxx

RJS, I congratulate you so so pleased                      xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - was the line there in the prescribed time? If so a cautious   .........You'll get a whole line of them on OTD, but it sounds good to me for now!

Em - sorry to hear you are unwell. A couple of PJ days sounds like just the ticket. Wish I could have some! Only 19 days til I'm back working in ICU and with all this going on it is unlikely I'll have a rest day ahead. Good that Z enjoyed school.

Kuki - thanks for the offer - I might need some help perhaps, we'll see how it goes. He's in hospital over his way. I'll text you where if I need anybody. It is quite far for you to come in your condition.


Expat - All of the above!

Well today was OK. I only did 4 prescriptions - 3 antibiotics including one syrup and some gaviscon infant sachets, so hardly taxing. I had one private consultation and a couple of other people who came in with infections where all I could do was patch them up with pain killers and tell them to see the GP tomorrow or contact the out of hours doctor if they had worsening symptoms. I had to stop a couple of people buying inappropriate stuff. Nothing much really. I put the time to good use reading some revision for community pharmacy and looking through the products on the shelves. It is such a long time since I did it - over 20 years   Charley had a great time at his friend's playing all day and is now snoring so loudly - not had dinner yet!

Dad was confused this am according to the nurse, but had some breakfast and was better again. I phoned again and he was better. I think I will leave going back over there til tomorrow. I am really tired with a headache and I don't think driving is safe. I'll take C to playgroup in the morning and then head to the hospital for visiting time at 2pm. They won't let me in before then anyway. My friend over that way said she might go and see him and report back tonight. I can try and talk to the doctors on Monday too and find out about discharge planning and getting social services involved again. I can't be solely responsible for his care.


----------



## RJS

Morning,


Holly - hope your dad is better today. Thinking of you. Xx

Well....did a clear blue digital at 5.30... Agonising wait....   1-2 weeks! So scared of the next few days but totally overwhelmed and blessed to have got to here. Thanks so much for all your messages of support. I literally couldn't have faced this cycle without this wonderful website and this thread in particular. Kuki -you were my inspiration to keep going to try to complete my family...long way to go but hope I am on the way... Xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Omigosh RJS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



                   


This is amazing, wonderful, exciting and a whole lot of fabulous mixed in together!!!!

How are you feeling?  There must be a million thoughts going through your mind!!!!!!

Mwah, mwah, mwah  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yeah ! WOOOOHOOOWWWWOOOOOHOOOOO!
                                                   
                             

Did you have 3 put back?


----------



## blonde_one

RJS        congratulations!        xx

Just a quickie - had the girls christened yesterday and still kind of recovering from another long day.  It went superbly and the girls were wonderful, they were so cute and didn't mind being passed from pillar to post all day   Hope all are ok, will be back soon xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

RJS,
Soooooo happy for you!!!! Fantastic news.. There will be only 6 months difference between our babies.. Wonderful...   

Holly,
You let me know.. Text me when you need us.. We find a way some how..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## ambergem

Wow! Wonderful news RJS     absolutely delighted for you   Hooray!!!!! Xxx


----------



## RJS

Ladies,


You are so so kind. Xx Not sure I believe it - feels very surreal. Having bloods done tmrw and thurs so will know more then. Feel calm at mo - not like me at all!   

Few dramas here as my school is having a massive outbreak of measles. Hadn't thought too much about it until today but after another 7 confirmed cases I decided to go and see the medical officer to tell her my newly discovered news. Swore her to secrecy but she suggested I sought GP advice. Rang my mum to check I'd been immunised and had to tell her what we'd done... Cyprus, donor eggs etc! Didn't want to tell her but had to really. Anyway i was immunised on 11/11/1974! Doc now saying he is going to check with a micro-biologist and might give me a blood test to check anti-bodies. Trouble is I am being exposed until further notice. But apparently having had a jab 38 years ago means I have 90% immunity. And I have been being exposed since first cases broke out in the autumn. Any thoughts?...


Holly - yes... 3 were put back...   Xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh for a stress-free pregnancy!!!  There's always something isn't there?    No thoughts on the issue I'm afraid RJS, but I understand your concern.  Wait to see what your Dr says.  We've had a measles outbreak over here too.

I can tell that Holly is thinking what I'm thinking....3 embryos put back in and an early BFP would indicate high hcg levels.... which may mean multiples   

What did your Mum say about Cyprus and the donor eggs?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - bets please 

 or

  or

   

or even        If they have all split into identicals   

I expect you are immune to measles - you can have antibody titre checked to be sure. If it was so important they would check it before allowing you to get pregnant and check it in pregnancy like they do with Rubella. 

Blonde one - sounds lovely - your cute babies! Show us pictures!


----------



## tinydancer811

OK, I'm putting my bet on early with            

Blonde One - looking forward to seeing some pics of the girls.  I bet they looked gorgeous.  I had to laugh when you posted last week (I think) about L being upset even though she was in the garden on a beuatiful afternoon.  Many times I've been at the park saying to Maddi 'You've been fed, you have a clean nappy, the weather is stunning, you are with peoplewho love you , you have had enough sleep....what on earth is wrong!!??!!'.

Holly - what's the latest on your Dad.  Sending you many    from over here.  I'm pleased to hear that your first shift went well.  Even though it's fairly cruisy compared to ICU, I think that something simple and uncomplicated is a good thing right now.

Em - how are you feeling? How's Z?   

Hello to the other gorgeous EE girls xxxx

It was DH's birthday today and so we went for bike ride, had lunch at a nice pub and a laze around in the sun.  He's on holidays right now, which is nice. We're coping much better this time, I haven't felt the need to scream and stamp my feet at him yet...but you never know, we're only halfway through   

Feeling nervous/excited/apprehensive about my appt with fertility doc in 2 weeks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

I am putting my money on   

Wouldnt it be cool for twin boys! to match up with Blonde_ones adorable girlies

Holly how is your dad hun

Expat hope you had a fab day for DH birthday

The sun is shining here today thank goodness yesterday was an awful day rain rain and more rain especially school run time  

Zachary is ok, hes lost another kg in weight, hes back in 3-4 clothes i was going to take them to the recycle shop (they give you so much per kg) glad i didnt now  he just has a cough which could last a few weeks yet otherwise fine today his urine is negative blood negative protein but 2+ ketones

I am still feeling rough, the antibiotics gave me awful diarheoa, have managed to sort that by taking them 2 hrs before food,phew (i am bowel incontinent so was horrendous) nightime is horrendous only manage 2 hrs because of the asthma, i have booked a review with the asthma nurse for thursday 

Planning on taking a nap when Zachary is at school

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - you do not have much luck with your health, or Zachary. So sorry. Sounds like little lamb has starved a little if he is in ketosis. He's not diabetic is he?
My doctor the other day tried to tell me reporting that C smelt of acetone the morning of he birthday would only be diabetes.   I pointed out that he had not eaten or drunk much the day before, had a temperature and it was boiling and he had had to be in a hot car seat for a prolonged time in the hospital with Dad ill. He smelt of acetone in week one when he was starving and dehydrated so I know the smell and the cause. She told me that children don't go ketotic and don't get dehydrated when not eating or drinking and when it is 30 degrees and they have a fever of over 38 for 36 hours, and it must be more serious.    She was trying to smell it, but I told her I had treated him with pushing fluids and giving carbohydrate and the smell had gone. Some doctors hey!


My bet is    too!


----------



## GJT

RJS - thats fab news..     I am just so delighted for you both.. Well done       You should have protection from measles, as you were immunised.. But I would speak to your GP.. Let us know how you get on    

Expat - hope all is well and you enjoyed your day out.. sounds lovely. Can you post a little bit of sunshine over our way, this rain is really starting to do my head in    you'll be grand for your appt - but i know that feeling     

Em - gosh, hope you and Z are ok     you do have a lot on your plate, look after yourself and hope you enjoyed your little nap    

Ange - how are you doing?    you'll be off soon.. Have everything crossed      

A big    to everyone... 

AFM  - had hysto and endometrial scratch on friday and it went grand.. Just waiting for AF to start SP injections..


----------



## RJS

Evening ladies 


GJT - that sounds painful! Was it? Hope AF arrives in schedule.


Em -    Sorry to hear you have been poorly and Z has lost weight. Sounds like you have a lot on. Xx  And as for twin boys?.... Mmmmm...


Holly - how's your dad!? Thanks for your        predictions....more on that to follow...


Expat - excited to hear about your fertility appointment... Are you having more tx.


Well, had first hcg and it has come back as 302.9. Have checked and when I was pg with Rexie it was 338 on first test so maybe I am prone to high hcg?!  ... Thoughts please?

Terribly upsetting and tough day at work today - a very difficult young man who I have worked with for 3 years is going to be permanently excluded following an incident where he hit several staff. He was taken off by the police in handcuff's. It's the right thing but his life has been so tough - first 4 years of his life were unimaginably difficult and although he has always been angry and volatile he has made so much progress over the last year... Just can't help feeling sad about it. I've been doing this job for a long time and rarely get emotional but I really did today... Just know that whatever we have done we can't undo some of the awful things that happened to him as a small child.


Tomorrow is a new day... Xx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

GJ, I am so excited and nervous. Really hope its our time. Are you going for tx? I hope so because it will be amazing. It's mine and your time honey I can feel it       I have   about us darling. One day I hope we meet and compare nappy rash   . Aw if i'm lucky this time it would work out great as it's hubbies birthday end of July so I will hopefully be arranging a private early scan for his birthday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Had awful 4days with cold/flu.. First mum than Lara and me.. Yuck.. Had enough..

5 days to go to our 32 weeks scan.. Can not wait to see Toddy is okay.. I am not putting any weight on.I hope she is okay.. Wait and see.. 

Yesterday we did Lara's induction day to school. It was very emotional and stressful. Did not help she was not feeling so good. Poor thing.. Alot of crying in and out of the school. In the class she was fine we have been told.. She starts school 11th of september... I should be well recovered till than.. Hoping to have Toddy latest around 26th of august.. Lets see if I can get a date out of them on wed..

I hope you all are doing better and well.

Love. Mxxx


----------



## RJS

Aah Kuki - Rexie had her taster day yest as well and she started sobbing!    Not like her at all so it threw me. She was fine when I left - she had been up since 5.30am as she was so excited!   


Second HCG came back -913!


Angela - will be keeping  for you. Xx


Holly - how's your dad?


Em - hope things better with you? Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

RJS yay ^bluestork^ ^bluestork^ 

Angela     

GJT      

Button    

Holly how is C and Dad

How our mini eggs and mums are ok

Kuki, ooh almost 32 wk scan woah
hope you get a date soon, i wasnt given mine until my 36 wk scan all areas are different though

AFM,

Z had his check up with the dietician, they are sending in a request to his school for his school meals for low salt milk free diet, he doesnt get a visit to the school as hes already in the pre school there but he is going in on the 16th an hour earlier and having his first school meal.  He was checked as they thought he might be exhibiting symptoms of Diabetes   yes Holly we had acetone breath too, lack of appetite, weight loss, hes dropped a centile.  They are having him weighed in 2 wks to check again and if any loss investigate why, i told them why its because he dont eat but a reason as to why 

and i went for a asthma check yesterday, was referred to the dr who i saw today, hes extended the steroids, another set of antibiotics, he says i have inflammation of the lung which could be an infection or after effect of the infection, i am going for a chest x ray on monday and if i am not feeling better by tuesday i have to go back again

Have a good weekend all

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Take good care of precious Z and of course you... They all need you healthy and well..

RJS,
I have to say I am not looking forward to Lara starting school. Today she was saying she does not like her new teacher.. Going to be not easy.. 
And great HCG numbers.. So very exciting.. When is your scan day?

Feeling all very nervous and agitated etc.. Not sure why.. I suppose just tired..

Love toyou all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki,

Like Lara, Zachary also doesnt like his new teacher   last week he cried and cried and cried and said he didnt want to go back to preschool 

He has his preschool sports day or um hour on tuesday so hes looking forward to that i think hes doing the egg and spoon race from what hes been saying    

I think the gap of the holidays perhaps will be a bit hard for lots of little ones, theres a thread on the parenting board especially for us with little ones starting in september 

Just eaten tea, well ok i picked at it but had fish and chips at 3pm for lunch so thats ok

Zachary just gone up to bed 

Em


----------



## RJS

Em & Kuki - I am hoping Rexie will be ok; she seems pretty excited now but with me a teacher we have literally every day together for 6 weeks and a holiday to Turkey during the last week of the hols and then I am straight back to work and she starts school... Oh well I am sure they will all be ok in the end!   


No scan booked yet; not sure if I will be able to get one on the Nhs as I had tx abroad which seems to be frowned on a bit..   Am seeing GP on thursday to ask. If she says no I will book a private one; I am thinking between 6-7 weeks, does this sound sensible? x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

7 weeks is best as before then if there is no heartbeat it can just cause anxiety and waiting for another scan, but an ectopic probably won't be so big to cause damage. My clinic always book 7+ scans as then there is no doubt as to location or number of viable embryos. I've always had mine done at 8 weeks then they can really measure the embryo too.


----------



## GJT

Ang - best of luck for tx hun.. If I'm right, you must be travelling today.. Have everything crossed for you        

RJS - 7 weeks should be grand for scan.. Best of luck and let us know how you get on     

Em - hope you and little Z are well   

Kuki -      

A big    to everyone..


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friends,
I have my date. 28th of August will be the c sec date. I am meeting all the docs will get involved at 20th of August. I can not believe it.. I have a date.
Toddy is doing well. Plesanta is doing good. All is really good. Toddy is 1.88kg. I just have to hope she stays put till than..
Did more tests for liver and blood problems. 
Varicus vains at the mo they will monitor.. Well I have to tell you now I have them on vagina.. I did not know you could get them in there.. The whole line working its way up there... 
For thing sticking out on my belly buttom might be hernia. They will check up in next coming weeks.
Next check up is in 2 weeks.. 
I am so happy. I will put up wiht all till Toddy comes.. 48 days counting...
I have been tring to keep it all together and not go mad.. But I am getting sooooo excited now.. I am so so close to have her.. I will keep it busy in next 7 weeks so it all goes very quick..
The after care sucks at the hospital so we will pay for private room and Tom will stay with me 2 nights. Lara will be with mum and sister.. So all is working.. I so want this to be okay..
That is it.. All my news so far..
Very exciting Kuki over here..
I hope you all are well and will feel all these very very soon.. 
Love. KUkixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well done Kuki - sounds brilliant! Keep going!

I'm having a pretty rotten time for my last week of maternity leave. Dad is very confused, still in hospital until I can sort out a care package for him (yes because he worked all his life and saved he has to pay for it, and because he is self funding social services won't help arrange care - it falls to me). He can't have a proper conversation. He is really muddled and does not understand a word of what is going on. Been driving backwards and forwards from Kent to Berkshire with a very tired, bored and out of sorts little boy (who is still a joy in every way!). 
Got to ward today to discover Dad very muddled, eye infection, glasses missing a screw and the nurses had cellotaped the lens in with opaque tape so Dad couldn't see. They did not bother to ring me and let me know so I could get some screws and a screw driver and mend them. SO I had to rush to the opticians right after visiting and plead with them to give me a screw that would fit the glasses frames.
I wanted Dad to sign the Attendance Allowance forms, but he swore blind that I was getting him to sign all his money to me and I could ''take it all see if he cared''. I tried and tried to explain that I was getting him extra income to the tune of £51 per week, which would pay for half his carer visits he needs, and he just told me that he would believe it when he saw it. I eventually persuaded him, but now I feel he does not trust me.   
He has been started on a drug for dementia, so we will see if that helps. They say it just stabilises the condition. I hope the muddle is just being in an unfamiliar surrounding and not having any entertainment at the moment and having just been ill. I really hope he improves at home, otherwise I worry if he will manage.

Social services came and she was very nice to me this time. She sat with us and really listened and agreed with me that I do a lot. I did not really realise how much I was doing before until I was questioned by the social worker and filled out the attendance allowance form.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Holly i just wanted to send you a massive big   

I feel your pain, as my dad also has dementia, he is on some meds and like your dad, any care has to be funded by my parents.  Its not easy to deal with and you are doing a lot more than me hands on   

Glad that Social Services listened to you this time around

Kuki how exciting to have your date, the countdown has begun to toddys arrival 

RJS how are you doing, i agree with Holly regarding the scan, i personally would say after 7 weeks 

Angela sending        your way

Blonde_one, Linz, Ex Pat, Reb, hope that the mini eggs are all doing well

Nothing exciting to post from this end,
Zacharys nose bleeds have started again hes had 7 seperate ones in 2 days  typical he wasnt having any following his op, then as soon as hes discharged they start!  I am feeling a lot better finally 3 weeks on, DH bought me the fifty shades of grey yesterday so will start that this afternoon whilst Zachary is at school then tomorrow i am going to get my hair trimmed 

Then its the weekend yay!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

I just lost my post.. Bloody thing..

Holly,
Let me know if I can do anything. I have no advice.. But more questions.. Do docs think he will ever get better? He needs to be in a home no? Will be safer and better option? Of course I know he does not want to but it is just having to.. So very difficult.. The timing is just so bad.. 
Thinking of you..    

Em,
Enjoy the time while Z is in school.. I hope the nose bleeds stop..    

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

He won't ever get better overall, only worse, but he will probably be better in his own home than he is now as hospital disorientates elderly people. He is not ready for a home yet. They are ruinously costly with fees of £600 to £1000 PER WEEK !!! So the longer I can keep him at home with £15 per day and £15 per week housework and £5 for on line shopping delivery once a month the better. We will get £51 per week attendance allowance for that too so the bill will only be £70 per week for us to pay per week. Heck of a difference to a nursing home. Now he has not got a car to run then this money can be put towards the costs too.


----------



## reb363

Sorry All for not being around.


RJS I am just over the moon for you           


Holly sending you a massive   , must be incredibly tough.


Kuki - 20th August - fantastic news.   V.veins - youchhhhhh.


Em - poor Zac - nosebleeds must be really scary for him.  Hope they stop very soon.  Glad you are feeling a lot better though and Mr Grey will cheer you right up   


mmmm - all great with M though back molars causing a few sleepless nights.  But DP doesn't want to try again.  He feels we are lucky with M and he doesn't want to turn the clock back 2 years - nor does he want two children. He's an amazing DP and a wonderful Step Dad to M so it's a lot to lose.  As a result I've been lying low and trying not to think about it.   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Dad phoned me from hospital last night to say that he was in a panic as he had not heard anything from me at all for over a week.
I was with him for over 3 hours less than 24 hours before the phone call. He did not remember at all


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Ah darling. This is so very difficult. I am so very sorry. 
Tom's parents put grandma into a lovely home in Colchester and they used to pay 1400 pounds. It is a lot cheaper cos it is in Essex but maybe around Kent you can find something cheaper? 
Thinking of you. Mxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Reb,   
Holly,   
Kuki how are you feeling
RJS hope you arent feeling too icky
Angela thinking of you

DH has taken Zachary to collect some urine testing sticks from the hospital as the gp wont prescribe them   (well not on the NHS anyhow) 

I dont know whats wrong with me today i could fall out with myself in an empty room, well actually i have an idea, Z went to my parents after school for a few hours, since he returned swear hes a different child, this morning hes been rude, cheeky disobedient, i think if hes going to be like this after each visit then it will have to be reviewed, he has said sorry because DH has told him to.

I am going to take a little sleep just now i feel so tired, didnt sleep great last night and think i slept funny as my neck is aching down one side (maybe the lack of sleep isnt helping just now!)

Have a good weekend

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sorry to hear your news Reb     It is losing that hope isn't it?

Hope things well with our pregnant mummies!

Hope all well with our cyclers!

Em - children often play up after being with someone else. It happens when a child goes to Dad in split relationships - when they get home to mum they are a nightmare. We used to get the same with DSS - he'd be an angel with us and then go home and be lippy to him mum. Of course she never believed us and thought that we had somehow done something or encouraged it. I suspect they are on best behaviour at the other place and the energy all pops out or perhaps they get that tad more tired when not with mummy?


AFM - I feel like the proverbial. I had stomach pains and nausea yesterday and ignored it. Rushed around at home all morning, went to Dad's 60 miles away at about 2pm, did his shopping and stocked up all his cupboards for when he comes out tonight. So that drive all the way over there, then visiting - and when I left my car window had been smashed. Had to drive home 60 miles with no window in the freezing cold and rain with only a blouse on and sandals in all the glass on the floor and seat. Then when I got in the stomach pains were worse and I could not stop shivering uncontrollably. Then had a fever. Still had to get C to bed in amongst phoning autoglass and having to put my car in next door's garage (she is 86 and was in her dressing gown at 9.30pm last night) as DH had gone off for the weekend and parked in front of our garage. I am working today in shop between 11 and 4 and autoglass can only come between 11 and 3 - luckily my neighbour will see to them. Got to get my C to his friend's house by 10.45 as I have to be at shop on time as there are always people outside dead on 11 with emergency prescriptions.
As soon as I finish work I have to drive back to Windsor as Dad coming out today and I have to collect him. We have meeting with care agency at 11am tomorrow.
I am only going to stay to tomorrow night though as we are paying for carers and I only have 2 more days left before return to work.
I feel like absolute rubbish though. The stress is getting to me.
Dad did seem more with it yesterday - much more his usual self, although much more breathless. He was started on a new drug for dementia 3 days ago and I don't know if it is the drug or whether he is just better after the pneumonia. Also don't know if the drug is affecting his breathing (which they can do) or it is the pneumonia damage and sitting in a chair for 2 weeks that has worsened his exercise tolerance.


----------



## blonde_one

I'm sorry to hear those going thru tough times, just a very short quickie to say I can't believe how fast this last year has gone - the girls were 1 today.  Big love to all x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Holly - I read everyday and I'm so sorry to hear about the difficulties you are going through.  Dementia is a hideous condition and is so hard on loved ones.  Do take the time to look after yourself though.  It's not selfish to take some alone time.   

Blonde One - so exciting about the girls turning one!!  How did you all celebrate?  

Em - hope Z has settled.  Must have been frustrating to see him acting out like that...

Kuki - you're having a baby next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sooooooooo exciting!!  Have you got everything you need?

RJS - how are you feeling lovely?

GJT - thinking of you and sending so many    your way xxxxxxx

Reb -    you must have a million thoughts going through your head right now   

Ange - where are you at?  Hoping all is going to plan   

Button and Linz - hope you are both well and enjoying life   

AFM - I have my appt with new fertility dr tomorrow morning at 8am.  DH said he doesn't mind either way whether we try again or not.  I didn't mind being an only child but would have liked a sibling so I would like to try for that for Maddi but I'm going to try really hard not to get worked up about it.  Yeah right!!  Feeling fine about it now but think I'll probably start freaking out when the girls I've met through mothers' groups etc start falling pregnant with their seconds!


----------



## GJT

Hi girls - hope everyone is well     


Holly - sorry to hear about your dad and all you are going through. It's hard to see a loved one go through that. Sending loads of    your way...


Blonde one - where has that year gone!!! A big     to the girls..


Kiki - not long for you now.. Are you all ready for the new arrival   


Ang - thinking of you Hun.. How you getting on   


Em - hope little Z is doing better   


RJS - hope all is well with you   


Expat - all the best for your appt tomorrow, will be thinking of you..   


A big    To anyone I have missed..


AFM - I have EC in the morning, so fingers crossed this tx has done it's job. Had scan on saturday and my right ovary is rubbish as per usual and has about 5 follies between 13-14 mm.. But my left has about 7-8 follies at 18-20 mm so hope they are well cooked by tomorrow and have some good quality eggs.. Dread this stage, but nothing else I can do...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Holly sending big big    your way

Blonde_One, sending belated   wishes for the girls, where did that year go    

Ex Pat  for your appointment

GJT, Angela sending lots of            for your respective treatments
     these are the ones!

Reb hows you and M
have you read the Mr Grey books i havent got past the first chapter on book 1 yet lol

Kuki thinking of you

Button hope you are doing ok

Linz and anyone else i missed 


AFM

Z has settled a little now, he goes again on friday so hope i dont get the same again
We got his school report i dont know if i said, he has achieved the  same goals as his peers in his group in the 3 months hes been there v their 10 months, so we are really pleased with that, he went for lunch yesterday and he did well but was a bit upset because the teacher called him Zac, i said to him perhaps the teacher doesnt know, i will address it though because the teacher in question is his teacher next year, he did well with his lunch though and told me he had some carrots which is a  for Zachary 

We are both with colds (again!) Zachary was awake in the night 3-4 glad i had an early night was in bed at 915 last night as had bad headache

Hoping for a dry day as a line full of washing (i live in hope lol!)

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,
Holly,
Glad dad is a bit better. How is he today? How is work?

GIT,
Thinking of you.. Lots and lot sof luck.. Just calm now.. Your body did all it can do.. Just stay positive.. Believe it is going to happen...

Expat,
So exciting.. Just go for it without stressing if you can help it.

Em,
Glad Z is a bit better. You are just an amazing woman.. You do so well. 

Reb,
I know how hard it can be.. But if you really really want one, you can stil have one more.. It is just such a difficiult of living with treatments.. Exhausting..   

Blond one,
We want birthday pics... Please send me your address again. I cannot find it..

RJS,
How are you?

We are doing okay.. I am trying to get all the paper work ready. Still somuch to do.. Lets see how much I will achieve.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Hi girls...    


Hope everyone is well.. Had EC this am and got 11 eggs. Couldn't believe it, so fingers crossed for good news from tomorrows call. I just    We have some lovely embies       Have booked the embryoscope this time around, so fingers crossed....


----------



## ambergem

Wonderful news GJ     So pleased for you, hope you have some more great news in the morning        xxx

Holly- So sorry to hear what a terrible time you're going through at the moment. It must be heartbreaking to see your lovely dad so confused   Does he still enjoy seeing Charley when you visit? It must be such a strain trying to hold everything together, you have an awful lot on your plate. Thinking of you  . How are you finding work? Does Charley go to nursery? xxx

Em- What a fabulous achievement for Zachary   he's done so well to keep up with the other children given how poorly he's been. What a little star   You must be so proud. Big hugs to you both    

Expat- How did your appointment go?? I have to admit I'm quite envious when I hear of people trying for siblings, one of my friends who had her little boy a few days after Emilia is expecting again. I desperately want another baby and for E to have a sibling but realistically I know it's highly unlikely   I'm so sad that I don't have any snowbabies left     I really really hope you are sucessful again     

Reb- I really empathise with you      Do you think DP may change his mind?

Blondeone- It's just incredible where the time goes isn't it?! Did the girls enjoy their party? Please post some more photos on ** soon! It's Emilias birthday on Thursday   I feel quite emotional about it! I still can't quite believe she's here sometimes, she is just wonderful   Are you girls showing any signs of walking? Emilia is no where near!! She bottom shuffles everywhere and can go really fast but she's not really even pulling herself up and is very wobbly on her feet   Her friends of the same age are much better on their feet and one is running around everywhere!! 

Has everyones LO's had the MMR jab?? This is my latest worry   I had decided on single jabs instead but have now discovered that the Mumps single jab isn't available anymore   So will have to go with the MMR. my concern is that it just seems like such a lot to bombard their immune systems with in one go. The appointment letter I've received says they want to give her some other boosters aswell at the same time   What are your views Holly??

Hello to all the other EE's and Mini-Eggs!

Big love to all


----------



## reb363

GJT - just over the moon for you - I really am xxxx


Thanks Linz - trying to blank fertility right now and my DP and I are on a break for a bit as I'm just exhausted by everything.  Don't worry about MMR - Max was ill a few days later and I assumed it was the MMR and actually he was very ill with a strep virus - no baby in my NCT group had any side effects at all.  I think it's worse for the mummies than the babies   


Love to all - not very chatty but thinking of you 


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Linz - I would have the MMR done a month after the boosters. That way all the things they have had before are in and have done their job and any fever from those is out of the way. Then have the MMR done - then if there are side effects (which can be over 3 weeks, but as Reb said if they are ill don't assume it is MMR side effects) you will know it is from that. The national schedule is boosters at 12 months and MMR at 13 months.
I personally can't see any advantage from single jabs as if there are any side-effects then who's to say giving the same viruses at separate times makes any difference over all? In the mean time your little one is potentially at risk of catching deadly conditions. If the problem is one particular vaccine strain virus then giving it with a combination or alone won't change it.
Some of the case reports of severe side -effects have been in children later discovered to have an immune deficicency syndrome like missing white cell type genetically or HIV.

Charley has his boosters tomorrow - we are a bit late because of him having tonsilitis at 12 months and all the problems with Dad. I will aim to have the MMR done in a month when I am off that week and can look after him. First day with me at work on Thursday and Charley at childminder - bit worried he will want me and be clingy and tearful after his jabs, but I don't want him to miss them again.

GJ - fabulous news hun - lots of lovely embryos for you I hope             11 positive vibes!

Expat - another one trying again - I've got an appointment next week too.

Reb   

Blonde One    to your girls. It has been an amazing year!

Em - clever Zac - great school report! Sorry more snotty colds.

Kuki - thinking of you and getting very excited about holding a new baby soon! I will have to come and see you before and after the birth. I am off the week of 18th August if you are around?

AFM - back from Dad's - he had 2 falls yesterday   now completely lost his confidence to go out alone and just sits sleeping. He can't even remember how to make a cup of tea. He also had a fever again last night, but no other symptoms developed in the end. I phoned the emergency GP who just told me to stay there for an extra night and monitor. I hope he is not brewing another pneumonia! 

I do feed relieved that I have carers going in. He does not want it, says he does not need it and does not want to pay for it - but I am afraid I have put my foot down this time and told him there is no choice. Not in his confused state. Full stop. I am going back to work and can no longer cope with the stress of not knowing if he is managing to eat /drink and take medication or is ill/fallen/lost. I just can't do it any more being so far away with a little one. I have had enough. In fact I wish I could sleep for a week now - I feel like I have been turned into pulp over the last 3 weeks. Got one day left then I have to be up at 6 in the morning for work.


----------



## GJT

Linz - agree with Holly re MMR.. Best be covered Hun..     


Holly - sorry to hear all you are going through with your dad. It must be really hard for you. Sending lots of          your way. Hope all went well with C jabs today.


Reb -   


Expat - how did your appt go.. Hope all went well    




Em - clever Z.... We're all proud of him here!!!  


A big   to everyone..


Well, got the call this am and have 6 fertilised embies, so cautiously delighted with that.. They are in the embryoscope so I'm just    they are nice and strong.. I am booked for 3 day transfer on Friday, but if they think they will make it to blast ( which mine never have done), they will call me and let me know. They will only do 1 blast transfer, but 2 on day 3... So will see how it goes. Just have everything crossed for now.


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
We did Lara's very very late.. If you want to see and make sure there is no autism what so ever.. You need to do it late.. Which that is what we did and GP was fine with that. I did talk to him about it.. And my decsion..

Holly,
Yes we love to see you both..We are here.. Just let me know the day..
I hope with all the carers dad will be fine.. And hope he will get better.. He probably lost all his confidence and all has to come back for him to improve with it all.. Must be so very hard for him and you poor darling.. The timing just sucks..

GJT,
6 embies.. Great.. Let us know when EC is.. I won't now worry about blasts.. In my first treatment all the embrologs told me none looks like will last to 5th day.. And it was a 3 day ET..And Lara was one of the the three went it.. And they were all grade 2s... We have got Lara's nursery folder today and her report.. And can tell you nothing second grade about her.. So just try to be calm and relax your body... I know how hard that is.. Just believe it will happen... And it is going to..    

Love to you all my darling friends..

Kukixx


----------



## reb363




----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GJ - fab news - hoping they are growing nicely!


----------



## tinydancer811

Cranky baby so only a quickie to give a special wish to you GJT for those 6 embies.  Keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

OK, she's asleep now...I wasn't sure if she was going to, but I popped her in her highchair for a few minutes with some banana and the eyes drooped and then the head dropped   

Linz - happy, happy, happy birthday to beautiful Miss E!!  It is an emotional time isn't it?  I was a little sad about Maddi but she is becoming even more wonderful.  she isn't close to walking either.  Who made up that stuff about babies walking at 12 months I wonder     With the exception of Charley of course!  There are 11 babies in my mothers' group, all over 12 months now and only 3 are walking.  Societal pressure I tell you!!  as for jabs, Maddi was fine.  The needle went in, she let out a shout (far smaller than the ones she gives when I pull something inedible out of her mouth), the nurse blew some bubbles and all was fine.  No side-effects.  Let us know how she goes xx

RJS - how are you?  I was sad to read about what had happened at work. It's impossible not to get emotionally involved when you're working with kids who have had such a hard time.

GJT - I am    for some good news over the coming days!!!!!  First hurdle jumped.

Kuki and Em - so pleased to hear about your little munchkins' nursery reports.  Well done to both of them!

Button - not sure if you are still reading - totally understand if you're not - but I think of you often xx

Holly - you did the right thing getting someone to help look after your dad.  DH's grandfather is in the later stages of Alzheimers and he is arguing constantly with everyone, which makes things incredibly    Your dad will be better off for it   

Reb -        I really hope things with DH are patched up soon xxx

AFM - the appt with new Dr went well.  He had a little smirk on his face about some of the things my Malaysian Dr did    He said 'Why did he up your dose of Puregon (stims) in your second fresh cycle when you already had OHSS in your first one?'.  I replied 'Because he forgot to read over what he'd done last time' which raised an eyebrow!  Then he said 'You had 3 blastocysts transferred?!?'    

Anyway, the plan atm is to get DH's wrigglies checked and that with determine our plan of attack.  If they are fine then we will do monitored Clomid cycles (he said with my PCOS there is every likelihood of Clomid making me produce too many eggs).  If he is a little low, then we'll do Clomid plus IUI and if he is very low we'll do IVF and we'll investigate getting our frosties back from KL.  

It will be a long process though.  Maddi had her last BF this morning, then I have to wait a couple of weeks for hormones to restore order, then get bloods done, 3 weeks of the pill to bring on AF....we'll see how we go....


----------



## Kuki2010

Expat,
Thank you hun.. Enjoy Maddi... She will walk when she is ready.. Lara did not walk till 17th month.. She was so late for girls..But she is ever courcious girl.. 
For stping BF.. Weldone you. I find it so so hard to stop.. Was very upsetting.. And for treatment wise my doc said at the time. He would like me to have 2-3 months after stopping breastfeeding for my body to go back to normal itself.. 

GJT,
Wonderful news.. Any more news on lovely embies?

I cried earlier on when I am writing the cards for Lara's teachers.. We shall miss them.. We will never forget them.. They have been so amazing.. We were so lucky.. Lets hope we will be lukcy with primary teachers but wait and see..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Hi girls - hope everyone is well     


Expat - glad your appt went well. Great that you have a little plan in place.. I'd say your Dr was thinking 'what the heck goes on out there'    Little M will get going when she is ready, then she'll be non-stop   


Kiki - Hope all is well. I'm sure Lara's next teachers will be grand   how are you doing? It's so hard to keep positive going through all of this again.. I just keep expecting bad news -but at least I can say I tried my best  


Linz - gosh did I miss little E birthday.. Sorry Hun.. A huge    to E.. Where did that year go!  


Holly - how's your dad. Hope he's a wee bit better. Glad you have got some help in for him  


Ang- how's the trip going? Hope all is going well hun   


RJS - how are you doing?   


Reb-   


A big    To all the EE..


Well, had 3 day t/f today and all went well. Had 2 perfect embies transferred, so I'm just      this works for us. So hard to remain positive with all we have gone through, but all I keep thinking is at least we've done our best. Some of the embies didn't do too well and have to be discarded, but they will keep an eye on one of them, to see if it will be suitable for freezing. Never had any frosties, so not too optimistic. So that's our 4th tx.. doesn't feel like we have even gone through tx. That SP is just so quick..  


GJ


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop by and say


GJT lots of       and        

Your embies sound absolutely perfect, have you any plans for the 2ww 

Linz belated  wishes for E

Ex Pat,    that all is ok with DH swimmers 

Well Zachary has come home from his last day at preschool, he took a gift for his teacher and the teaching assistant (he is very close to her) and i hid in the cloakroom with tears in my eyes whilst DH took him in

Hes now gone off with the grandparents, who are in a huff as the conditions of contact they want one removing and i say not!  Its in place for Z's protection 

Now what to do for a few hours DH is spending his sleeping lol

Em


----------



## blonde_one

big    to all and especially GJT            that this is the right time xxx


Am rushing as going out tonight for the first time on my own - am going to a friends perfume and make up evening......


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh GJ I was so delighted to read your lovely news. I am absolutely    this is both our time. I too am PUPO got back home early hours this morning. Cyprus was far too hot even for locals. Glad to be home and now    me and you get our BFP's that will stay with us         for us both darling xxxxxx


----------



## GJT

Ang - that's fab news that you too are PUPO      I've everything I own crossed for us     Have a good rest, now that you are back home


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GOOD LUCK for the 2ww for AJ and GJ!


----------



## Martha Moo

Angela

PUPO thats fantastic news sending lots of  and baby sprinkles, i am told they are much stronger than the  ^babydust^

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies thank you so very much I really hope it's worked a treat this time for all of us on the 2ww. Praying for us all. Love to everyone xxx

GJ, huge special prayer for us two at this time darling xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

GJT and Angela - everything I have is crossed for you both.
Expat - Max is almost 15 months and not walking yet   
Em - didn't understand your post re Gparents, what do they want removing?
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

oh reb i am not sure if i posted here but there was an incident last November whilst Z was in their care a third party was involved and part of the conditions of their contact is that Z must not have contact with the 3rd party, my parents want it removing 

Its a big no no

Wow cant believe that Max is 15 months already      when i see my next door neighbours little one i always think of Max and Maddi as he is about the same age as them sooo cute he and Z are great friends!


----------



## tinydancer811

Omigosh....2 of our lovely EEs on the 2ww!  How exciting!!!  GJT and Ange, I am nervous already!!!!

RJS - how are you going?

xxx


----------



## reb363

Oh sorry Em I didn't know and yes of course there's no question where Z is concerned, must make you   that they are even asking.


----------



## Kuki2010

GJ and Ange,
Sending billions of positive energy!!! Thinking of you both.
Love. mxx


----------



## RJS

Angela & GJT -     Am sending lots of good wishes your ways.


Quick post for me as just off to my 7 week scan! 


More later.... xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

AJ and GJ - sticky vibes!

RJ hope you see a lovely   or    or     ! 

Can't wait to hear your news. 

Another girl I chat to on our BFP thread from when I had Charley (she has a dd the same age) had ONE snow baby replaced and found out yesterday it is ID twins!  

I've got an appointment this afternoon to talk about our snowbaby and we are taking Charley back to the clinic to see the doctors, nurses, embryologists and ultrasonographers etc Hope we get some nice photos. It will be Charley's first ride on a train out of mummy's tummy.

I am sure I am going to be told to lose 2 stone before treatment   Maybe it will be the kick and encouragement I need to get down to some serious dieting?

Also last night we had Charley's first two syllable word - Tickle!


----------



## tinydancer811

Oooooh RJS, I won't get to hear your news before bedtime so I'll check first thing tomorrow.

Ditto for you Holly. And    for Charley and his first two syllable word!  Maddi only says 'Ma' in context and everything else seems quite random.  I'm sure she's fine but it's interesting to see the wide range of development they have at this age.

  to both of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh darlings,

RJS,
Waiting for your news..  

Holly,

Oh so exciting.. Enjoy the train ride.. Can not wait to see you both.. Specially Charley....

Love to you all...

Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Thanks girls   

RJS - thinking of you today. Best of luck with the scan...    


Holly -best of luck for your appt. let us know how it goes    


Ang - how you doing Hun. Hope all going well. Loads of sticky vibes


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

RJS cant wait to hear about the scan.     

Holly, good luck at the clinic been thinking of you. xxx

Expat, Reb, Em thank you so much ladies always a pleasure to hear from everyone here xxxxxx       

GJ, im good honey, how about you. I'm obviously impatient because I want to know now ha ha. Not sure about the symptoms.... light headed, sore boobs, bloated, pulling and tugging low down, sicky feeling. We'll see as may be all the drugs ha ha             xxxxxx


----------



## RJS

Thanks lovely ladies for all your messages of support.... Scan revealed ONE lovely little embryo dancing about!  Very pleased & feel so blessed. Tbh was a bit scared there might be triplets!    
Thanks for your support... Still gonna take one day at a time but know I'm so lucky.


Nurse who scanned us knew us from our 6 x failed IUI's 2005-6 so she was v pleased to have seen us through this journey. 


Happy girl. Now just need yo sort my muscle spasmning back out!   


xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - fabulous news hun - you know we were only teasing on the triplets thing!

Well apointment went well. Dr thinks the blast was so good and already trying to expand that it should survive the thaw with any luck and it has a 70% chance of a pregnancy! because I have a live birth from that batch and the blast is so good.   I was so shocked. But of course I could be in the 30% and no one would be able to say she was wrong!  

She said another IVF would be 15-20% at my age but both my ovaries are still very active with above average number of follicles visible. So that is something. And they have agreed to reserve some same donor sperm for me on a sale or return basis depending on whether the frozen blast works.

I saw the donor bank person and she said that my donor is one of the nicest guys and she spoke to him last week.     She said he has Charley's colouring and he is really interested in all the children he has made possible.   
She also said that the donor has reached the 10 families rule and that Charley has more than 10 half siblings!


----------



## ambergem

RJS-              Delighted to hear your scan went so well!!! Wishing you a very happy & healthy remaining pregnancy  

Ange & GJ- thinking of you both lots and sending millions of study vibes       

Hazel- Wonderful news about your little snowbaby- how exciting   Charley is such a clever boy! Emilia says "Daisy" (my mums dogs name- she loves her) and today just started saying "boo"   I requested info from the **** about my donor & E's half-siblings. She has 5 half-sisters & 4 half-brothers  

Must dash as phone about to die again!!

Big love to all

Xxxx


----------



## GJT

RJS - that's just fab news, delighted for you      


Holly - great news about your snowbaby..    

Thanks Linz    

Ang - glad your holding up in the 2ww.. I'm grand, just trying to carry on as normal. Enjoying some time off with DH. Just feeling like this tx hasn't worked   hate the thoughts of going into next week as AF has a habit of arriving... But will see how it goes


----------



## Kuki2010

GJT,
Hang in there.. You are nearly there.. Aww... feeling foryou.. All so difficult..

RJS,
I am delighted.. Wonderful.. sooo happy for you!!!

Holly and Linz,
I love reading your posts about sibblings.. 
Holly, whenyou are planning to try the snowbaby?
Linz, any plan to have some sisters or brothers for Emilia.. 

Love to you all.

Kukikxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh RJS - I am over the moon for you!  Another hurdle jumped and the finish line is in sight!

Holly - that is amazing news.  You couldn't have asked for a better appointment!

GJT - the 2ww just messes with your head doesn't it?        Hang in there sweetie xx

Ange - you're almost there!  When's OTD?

xxx


----------



## blonde_one

Angela & GJT -        

RJS - as I've said huge congrats - a strong singleton there 

Holly - great news re percentage! I was given 20% chance too but I've no frosties so will be going thru the whole thing again fresh 

Kuki - so nearly there 

Donna Marie - hope you are both well (and hubby too!) 

Reb, Linz and Expat - hope the little ones are well 

Well all is good here - can't believe the girls are now 1 and becoming a bit more demanding, L is standing all the time, she's started using the walker yesterday for a few steps then falls over, P is wanting to stand the whole time but needs to hold onto our fingers to pull herself up yet - she's getting less wobbly by the day! If I leave the room they both race to get to whichever door/baby gate to follow me - L crawls properly now and P bumshuffles...... it's so cute and funny! They aren't speaking that much - still getting mamamama dadadada and da (should be ta) but nothing much more.... P is sticking her tongue out and making blurgh blurgh blurgh sounds so trying. L has one tooth coming thru - P has her third on it's way. So all good here - just applied for their passports and hoping to pop abroad in a few months just to get away before maybe trying again. Right off to get their dinner ready as I'm sure they will awake from their nap in a mo then we're off out. Take care all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I have had a really long day today, we visited the nephrologist and also Zachary had some kidney testing, we left before 7am got home 730pm so i am heading for a bath and then bed!

Just wanted to pop in to send some  to GJT and Ange

RJS way to go one perfect heartbeat how wonderful

Any pics of our 1st birthday chicks

Kuki how are you feeling

Love to all i missed 
Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies you are all so lovely. I really can't thank you all enough. Each and every one of you have supported me for such a long time so I hope that both GJ and me have some positive news for you all. I absolutely adore this thread and you are all like family. 

My otd is Saturday ladies. 

GJ I am    like crazy for us both darling. We have been cycle buddies a few times and so deserve this honey, so you hang in there. Loads of                          for us both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh I just love hearing about how the little EE Chicks are going.  


Blonde One - can't believe L is standing already!  Maddi has been pulling up onto things since around 10 months but she only recently started taking her hands off and then realises what she's doing a couple of seconds later, sits down and crawls off.


Kuki - just saw your ticker.  You are so close!!!  Have you decided on a name yet?  (No need to say of course!)

Ange and GJT - thinking of you both as always.


AFU - Maddi 'slept in' until 5:20am this morning which is an improvement on the 4:30am efforts she's been doing lately!  Mum and Dad looked after her for a few hours yesterday and my friend and I went to see the Jersey Boys musical, which was really good.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Expat - 4.30am !  - I thought I had a bad night last night when C would not go down until midnight and wanted to play at 6. We have a heat wave here, and I am sure it is not helping. He has had about 4 hours sleep during the day today - he napped 10-11 and 5-8, went down again at 10.30 and so far been asleep for 2 hours. Not sure if it will last. Got to be up at 6.30 for work prep. He can stay in bed until 7.15 if he wants as we have to leave at 7.30. I had a little nap during the time he was asleep this evening so I don't feel so tired.

Charley is climbing climbing climbing - anything and everything. He can get to places he could not before. He smashed a beautiful jug I had on the mantle piece. It had a few special things in it, so I was sad. Today I went an bought an extendable enormous fire cage and put it up in the lounge. I've also moved all the other precious breakable ornaments. Luckily I've managed to get how to get down off things relatively safely into him and he swings his legs down and lands on his feet carefully now. He landed head first a few times so has worked out that it hurts! He is so determined and a little bit naughty though and repeats and repeats even when you say no and get him down. He laughs and thinks it is a game. I've also bought another stair gate for the kitchen as he is getting so tall he can reach the gas hob nearly and almost can get things off the counter, which if is it a knife left there, is scary. He is also in all the cupboards.
He is also running on the spot, although running along results in falling over still.


----------



## blonde_one

Expat - L isn't standing alone    I should have said pulling herself up to stand but she's holding onto anything she can now i.e. radiators/tables/chairs etc did have a shock when a little side table fell over on her the other day    They are both holding their own bottles to feed now - makes my life a lot easier!    Right off to wash up now - what an exciting life    x


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies, you are the first to know I got a BFP. So emotional and so grateful to you all        xxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Angelasjourney - huge congrats


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

AJ              

That has made my day!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw ladies thank you so much. Just hoping all ok now. Had a hcg test this morning and due another Monday just to check numbers. I'm so grateful to all of you on this thread, truly like family and I really do feel blessed xxxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Ange - that is just wonderful.  I am so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

angela

so so happy for you 

You so deserve this, do keep us up to date with your progress

Em


----------



## RJS

Angela... My fellow Dogus girl...

        So happy for you! Well done! Xxx


Hi everyone else. I am ok but sick as a dog so finding summer hols a bit tough...   Minnie Mouse kids party in London today with 25 kids....


Xx


----------



## GJT

Ang - fantastic news           You deserve this so much Hun


----------



## tinydancer811

RJS - great to hear from you but sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.  You'll have empathetic ears from Reb and Blonde One there....I'll never forget Reb's storry of the train toilet floor and Blonde One typing something like  'OK, I'm off to be sick now....will write again later'.  Big hugs to you, it will all be worth it xxx

Ange - I've been smiling all day!

Is there any chance that you 2 have got biological siblings?!?


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ha ha Expat that would be amazing xxx


----------



## GJT

Hi girls   


I'm day 8 post t/f today and have really bad AF pains since this morning. Did a test this pm and got a BFN   Just feel that this tx is over and I am really upset  .. What do I do now.. I'm just not sure


----------



## tinydancer811

GJT - it's too early to test sweetie.Get DH to take you out for a lovely day, spoil yourself with something nice and let's wait and see    It's awful I know xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

GJT,
Too early. Please wait and test later.. Stay positive..     Thinking of you... Hang in there..

AJ,
Delighted with your news.. Weldone to Dogus.. Fantastic.. 

Had bleeding on thursday nite and just came out. Bleeding has stoped. They do not know where it was coming from. Toddy is doing well and cervix is closed so lets see how we do.. Now got spd. Well I had it for 3 weeks but now I know what is and what is called. I am not sure how we cope but we will as long as Toddy is okay.. I hardly slept in last two nights.. Was horrible hearing all labouring ladies.. Poor things.. Oh awful.. I am so glad I have my c sec.. Never ever want to do labour ever.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GJ    _will say no more!

Kuki - oh - scary - don't you dare have problems now - Aunty H has spoken - hear me?! _   

Glad all OK with Toddy.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Checking in from the house of sick!

Just to say, GJT from someone who tested early even on day 14 i got bfn, its too early sweetie

and Kuki

  sorry to read about the bleeding, glad all is ok, pants to the spd, i had it with Z 

Hugs all around

We have Z with scarlet fever, then a sickness bug, i had migraine no sickness yesterday and DH is the same today

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the nicer weather before the rain!

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Kuki, take it easy honey. Thinking of you and sending lots of             xxxx

Em, truly hope you and Z feel better very soon sending lots of              xxxx

GJ, hang in there darling, it sounds too early thats all loads of               and    for you honey xxxxxx

Can anyone tell me how I put a ticker on my signature xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Click on one of mine - it takes you to the lillypie website - follow the instructions to create your ticker and then at the end copy the snippet in the pseudo HTML options line. Then go onto your profile and paste the snippet. It should show as a ticker.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly thank you so much that has been doing my head in for so long xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

AJ,
Thank you.. Love the ticker..

Em,
    

Haz,
Thank you hun.. It was horrible in there all the ladies suffering with their labours.. I just could not wait to get out of there.. 24 hrs no bleeding. They let me come home..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

GJT - really bad afterpains is the best possible sign you could have. Stay positive           

Kuki       - hang on in there - not long to go

Ang - jusst read further down wooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooo over the moon      

GJT seriously seriously - AF pains honestly a good sign. Read this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;topicseen

Night all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
30 more days.. 
How are you?
Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Grrrr - Dog has conjunctivitis, baby has conjunctivitis, baby had temperature of 39.4 degrees this afternoon and I took him to the out of hours doctor that works in rooms at the hospital and he has red tonsils and red ear drums AGAIN!
It is only one month since the last episode over his birthday.
Mummy has sore throat too.

And work for the next 3 days. Childminder is reluctant to have him, but said she will have him if he is not too bad in the morning as she does not have any other people's children tomorrow, other than her own. If I have to take lots of days off due to child illness I will get into trouble.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Ay you poor thing.. I wish I was close to yours.. I could have him.. At least my mum is here you see.. We could cope.. 
Hope Charley will feel a bit better tomorrow..
Thinking of you.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## tinydancer811

Poor little Charley...how's he doing Holly?  

Maddi had a couple of ear infections, they're not nice are they?  I spoke to a couple of adults recently who have had them and said they are really painful.  And conjunctivitus too....sigh....

Sending loads of healthy vibes your way xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh Kuki, not long for you now sweety. I can't believe it. 

By the way I got my first hcg results for day 11 - 258. What do you guys think? XXX


----------



## RJS

Sounds good Angela - anything over about 40 is good I think. I had 313.


Holly -   sorry to hear about all the illness.... Hope you all get well soon. Xx


GJT -    Too early! Hang in there - we are all thinking of you. Xx


Em -   hope Z gets better soon. Xx


Expat - naughty!    The only was A and I have siblings cooking is if she choose a mixed race French woman too! xx


Kuki -    Hope things settle down... Thinking of you. Xx


Sick as a dog and exhausted but blessed and happy. Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well whatever Charley had it went as quickly as it came.

Took dog to vet and poor little pup had enormous grass seed in his eye. Right in the folds of his eye lid. A morphine like drug, dye in his eye, antibiotics, anaesthetic drops and a procedure involving 2 nurses holding him down, the seed is out but eye very swollen and he had a corneal ulcer  Got to go back again in 3 days for a re-evaluation as they can turn nasty. Bill is already £124 before the next consultation. Thank goodness he is insured, although it will be an excess of £100.

AJ - sounds very good. Is that 11 days post trigger, EC or ET?
Here is a table of average results on days after trigger for single and twin pregnancies.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly it was 11 days post ET and results from yesterday are 1060. Dogus ckinic think its twins xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

So how many days post trigger?
Was it 3 or 5 day transfer?

How many did you have put back - even for twins your levels are high!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly, we had donor egg so no stims. I had a gonapeptyl injection day 21 of my previous cycle. We had 4 grade1's put back day 3 transfer (17th July).    xxx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well.. BFN for me and AF arrived    Don't feel too bad today.. Done my best this tx. Just confused where to go next   

GJ


----------



## blonde_one

GJT -         Nothing we can say to make it better, I had so hoped it'd be the outcome for you this time, I'm literally       x


----------



## RJS

GJT -    So sorry to read your news. Know we are all here for you whenever you need us. Xxx


Holly - quick question - GP has prescribed me Cyclizine for the sickness... I am a bit worried about taking it as she said it isn't licensed for pregnancy but that it's generally considered safe. Wondered if you had any thoughts please? I've been for acupuncture again today which does seem to help  & I have managed to have some soup for lunch which so far has stayed down! 


Hi everyone else. Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

GJT,
I am so very sorry...     
Just take your time..      
It will be all clear in time what is next.. 
Thinking of you.. Mxxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh GJ I am so so sorry honey. I really thought we would both be there this time darling. I am totally gutted darling I don't know what else to say                      xxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GJ -    I don't know what to say other than     Let us know if we can help you in anyway on where to go next or just a shoulder to   on.

RJS - Cyclizine is first line for morning sickness 50mg three times a day - we use it all the time - I've dispensed it for hyperemesis patients for as long as I've worked as a pharmacist - 20 years nearly! Don't worry it is widely used and considered safe.

In fact most of the antisickness drugs can be worked through if really necessary, but we'd check each one for evidence of safety as the need arose for second or third line drugs. If the sickness is very bad then you have to have extra vitamins and fluids and they need to keep an eye on you closely.

Angela - so the donor would have taken the trigger on the 12th July, so your HCG on the 30th was 18 days post trigger.
It is quite high - and you had 4 put back! EEEK! 

Right bets for AJ
 
  
   
    
or the new Octomum
        ?


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

OMG and OMG Holly ha ha ha I may be laughing now but really    at the thought but honestly I am getting worried. My symptoms have been so strong since very early doors hon I am soooooooo nervous. My sister only said the same as you tonight (scary) ha ha.

You did seriously make me laugh though ha ha and i'm trying to get a scan around 13th so you will be the first to know honey           ha ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## ambergem

GJ- Honey I am absolutely devastated to hear your news, it just seems so unfair   I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs. Take some time to recover from this cycle and think about things then we'll all be here to help and support you with whatever next steps you decide on        xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just wanted to pop in and say

GJT so very sorry, absolutely gutted for you so hoped and wished it was very different

Sending big    

Em


----------



## reb363

Oh GJT     I don't know what to say - it's so hard and I'm totally gutted for you.  I've been there and felt so horribly bleak and thought it would never happen.  Don't give up hope.  Your dreams can and will come true.  xxx


----------



## reb363

ang - omg did I just read 4.


----------



## Kuki2010

GJT,
It will happen.. It is just taking longer.. Please please take good care and get stronger and keep on fighting to have your family..
We are here.. 
Kuki.. xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw Holly, Reb, I had a bit of a scare and ended up at a and e today. I am almost passing out quite a bit. Anyway long story short, after loads of tests all seems ok apart from very slight spotting (which they said they expect) they have referred me for a scan on Monday as my numbers are over 1000. Lets try from 1060 on Monday to 9300 today. I know OMG Holly you have cast a spell on me         ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

AJ - they don't call me witch Hazel for nothing   
No seriously - a scan sounds like a good plan. 9300 on day 22 post trigger! You've got more than one in there! 
My bet is     

  Not sure which you want us to say


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly def a    but I am in shock xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

AJ,
I cannot wait to find out how many you are having.. Love. Mxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Kuki, sweetheart I can't wait for you to have your wonderful toddy aw so looking forward to hearing soon     xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Hope you are feeling lighter and better.
22 days to go for me.. 
Mxxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies after being sat in the hospital for hours and being asked hundreds of questions I had a scan. Aw they couldnt see much as only 5 weeks but they said there are definately twins from the sacs they see. Booked for another scan next week. Everything else was fine but they want to keep an eye on me due to how severe the dizziness and loss of vision has been. They said i'm suffering extreme early pregnancy sysmptoms (yeahhhhhhhh...) 

Kuki, omg that is so close honey        

I'll do more catch up later my lovely friends xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

AJ - great news and glad they are keeping an eye. Very early, so more might be seen later on!
You do have very high levels of hormone, so no wonder you are suffering side-effects!

Can't wait to hear more!

Kuki - not long now. Hoping to still see you before the big day!


----------



## RJS

Hi All,
Angela - Congrats! xx

Kuki - Thinking of you lots....

Can anyone help me please? I have downloaded another ticker but I can't get it to paste properly...just comes up as words (see below!)

Any advice?

Thanks,

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

AJ,
Amazing news.. 2 darlings and strong signs.. All great.. 
Please take it easy and relax.. Just look after you and precious cargo..
Wonderful news.. Just saw this today.. How did I miss it yesterday I do not know.. 

Holly,
Mum goes with my sister to Colchester on friday around 1ish.. When you are thinking to come? Come than? We can really talk.. 

RJS,
Think you sorted out already. Ticker looking great to me.. All so exciting. over 9 weeks already.. Fantastic....

GJT,
Thinking of you every day..    

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - it will have to be the week of the 20th sometime as I'm off work then and the Australian relatives will have gone. I need to get a few tests done for the FET and get Charley's MMR jab sometime too. Is that too close to D day for you?


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Okay darling.. Not sure how I feel. I am coping at the mo.. But have to say real struggle at nights. And legs (varicose vains) and hips are killing me. Not sure how bad it will be.. 
We talk near time.. All so exciting with FET testing.. Lovely.. MMR oh dear.. Lara was under the weather for a few days.. I think it was the shock of jabs affect too. Poor darling Charley.. I think I was more scared than Lara.. Good luck...
Today we are going to Ikea.. I must be mad.. But something to do for mum.. She is so fed up.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Hi all,

Just popped on to see if Ang has her scan today    - best of luck hun..    

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## blonde_one

Ang - best of wishes for today


----------



## Kuki2010

Ang,
Hope it all went well today. Thinking of you..
Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw ladies thank you so much. Its tomorrow at 12.00 but thanks so much for thinking about me. I am so on edge and still can't believe it's possible. 

GJ, I have thought about you so much darling. I am still truly gutted and seriously hope you are not ready to give up. I was darling and then looked into going abroad. Best thing I did darling.            xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

AJ,
Is it tomorrow.. Oh no... Another day to way.. Good luck for tom..   

GJT,
U know my history.. Going to Reprofit was just what I needed.. Change of everything.. I really think it made a huge difference.. We had a little hols in there and magic just happened..   

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies thank you so much. The scan went great. I could not believe I saw 2 little munchkins snuggled in with 2 lovely heartbeats aw brought a tear to my eye. I am so so grateful for such a wonderful gift. I do feel truly blessed xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

AJ,#Oh my god, wonderful.. 2 precious darlings in there.. Sooooo happy for you.. What a fantastic news!!!!
Enjoy your time.. Try to enjoy...  
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw Kuki, thank you darling I am still in shock. I really didn't believe I was going to see our babies. I cant wait to hear news of your darling toddy being here very soon. What a journey so many of us have been on.     xxx


----------



## blonde_one

Ange - welcome to the multiples club   Congrats on seeing two!  Obviously any number is fantastic after our journeys!  Make sure you join the twin bumps thread as you may find your pregnancy is a little different to a singleton! (nothing to worry about though!!)

xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Blonde_one thank you so much. I will join it most definately as soon as I find it   I do seem to get lost round these threads ha ha xxx


----------



## ambergem

Big congratulations Ange!! Lovely news xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Ange ooh fantastic news, fab news on having twinnies on board, i reckon 2 boys to smooch with Blonde_ones gorgeous girlies      

Kuki cant believe how close you are to meeting toddy

  to everyone i have been taking some me time, am back now will pop in and catch up soon

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ange - wonderful news - now you stay healthy and strong for the next 8 months. We can't wait!


----------



## GJT

Thanks girls   

Ang - fantastic news. Glad to hear all went well with the scan     They'll be nice and snug for the next 8 months  

Kuki - not long now for you. Hope all's well


----------



## Kuki2010

Gjt,
Thank you darling.. Did my last scan and this is all good.. Toddy is looking all normal and avg baby.. 
Monday I meet the c sec team for 28th.. 
How are you feeling? Any better?
Love.. 
Kukixx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - great to hear all is well. You'll do great       I'm ok thanks, just getting a bit fed up not getting pg. I'm 36 in October - so time is moving on. I have a f/u with my Cons 3rd Sept and I have a feeling he may suggest DE. I don't really mind - it's just the hassle of going through it all again   I changed Cons this time around and I am very happy with him - he is really good. So I will see what he suggests.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Hope everyone is keeping well

GJT    i hope you are doing ok (or as well as can be) 

Kuki almost there sweetie

Holly wow FET shortly hope the pre FET tests go well

Reb how are you and M

Ex Pat hope you and M are well

Button think of you often

RJS and Ange hope you are both doing well

Blonde_One, Linz and anyone else i missed hope you are doing well

AFM,
i have Zacharys outpatient appointment with the local consultant today, we havent seen him since March, Zacharys Asthma nurse came to see him on monday and we had a chat about his asthma, eating or lack of and i put a suggestion to her and she actually agreed, Z as a baby had awful reflux he was in hospital more than out up til 8 months he came off meds at 2.5 years which was when his asthma symptoms got worse, recently Z has been complaining of pain and not wanting to eat because it hurts the asthma nurse feels reflux could be making his asthma worse and the constant cough he has could well be because of that as its a moist cough and doesnt react to anything she was going to discuss with the cons before our appointment today, Zachary may well have his chicken pox vaccination today (hes not looking forward to that i can tell you lol)

Other news, DH had his x ray result back (he also went for his medical for his claim yesterday who said they would refer to orthopeadics) the x ray shows damage to the shoulder and surgery is his only option, gp doesnt know whether its related to the rta or wear or tear he is rather gutted, he hasnt had a full nights sleep since christmas hes been on co codamol which havent helped so shes prescribed tramadol for him

We were hoping to move by October but this will now have to be put on hold until after surgery

Hoping for a dry day it poured down yesterday, complete nightmare weather just dont know how to dress 21C and thunderstorms

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

EM,
Poor Z will have another injection but surely we don't want him to get C.P.. For Toddy next summer I am going to get the injection. I don't want her to have it either.. Lets hope she won't get it on the first year.
And so sorry about DHs.. having to go thourgh a surgery.. Argh.. Life.. It can be so demanding some times.. And surely your little family had it all this year.. Sending     

GJT,
I can imagine.. But think you are only 36.. There is still plenty time. But use it well to find out some answers why it is not happening? eggs? sperms? immunes? uterus? Find all the facts and try.. I wish I did all my testings after my 4-5th treatment when there were straight BFNs with incrediable embies.. It should have given me sign something is not quite right.. Hang in there.. It is going to happen.. It is going to.. Just taking time that's all..     

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Ange - amazing news.  Over the moon for you hun.


GJT - do hang on in there a bit longer with OE.  I was 7th time lucky and I know it's horrible but you can get there.  36 is really young, even if it doesn't feel that way.      


Em - can't decide whether to get M the CP vaccine or just let him get it.  The twins next door have it.  But of course with Zac, given his immunes it makes total sense to have it. Sorry about DP news - sigh.  Can't be helping things.


Kuki - 3 weeks and counting  - so so exciting.  Hasn't the time flown.  


I'm going to try tx next month.  Not sure why really given I'm 43 but thought I'd give it one shot incase.  Things really really tough with DP.  Def on rocks but we're trying really hard and booked a holiday away next weekend which fingers crossed will be just what we need.


Love to all


RXX


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh Reb, im so sorry to hear about the rocky bit. It is so awful, I know I have been there. You are strong and will get there darling     xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
So happy to hear you will trying. And I am sorry things are not that great with DP.. Hope the weekend will sort it all out.
11 more sleeps for me. It feels like it has been years and years I have been pregnant.. Can not wait... 
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - you have been pregnant for years and year in your head and longing for it.      
I hope the last few days go by smoothly and your little darling is in your arms before you can blink!

I can't wait to meet her. 

The only day I am going to be able to come next week will be Thursday afternoon or Friday. C's MMR and my chlamydia screen I need for the FET was cancelled today as the nurse was ill and the only day they have appointments is Wednesday. Thursday morn the DWP want to meet me at Dad's house to check I exist I think as I claimed on behalf of Dad and check Dad is needing care. 
Makes me wonder - the moment you claim they jump in and check up on you, but other people can claim tax credits to the tune of £32K per year for fake children (as I was watching on that morning program saints and scroungers this morning) and they are not caught for years.

So I was wondering, do you want me to wait until baby is here before I visit? You must be busy/tired. xxx

Reb - how exciting! I knew you'd have another go.     Sorry about things with DP.


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling Hazel,
Lets leave it after the baby. Even after my mum's gone.. She is driving me crazy. She goes 12th of sep.
My sugar levels are up again. It has been awful last two weeks. I have decided to test. And they are up.. Now explains why I am feeling ill again. Anyway I will be good this week and diet.. Hopefully it will help.
7 sleeps..
How are you and dad and Charley?
Love. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - Good luck!     

   

I will be thinking of you tomorrow as you finally get your little miracle in your arms!


----------



## blonde_one

Kuki - hope tomorrrow is all you wish it to be


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you my darlings.
I will get Becky to write in here.. Well in Over 40's long chat bit.. She will write I think.. 
Hazel I will text you so you write here please..
Very nervous. I hope I will get some sleep.. I have to say I am wide awake..
Took my first pill and second pill for tomorrow morning at 7.. Tummy is not feeling so great but I think it is just nervous.. 
Hope to talk you soon..
Thank you so much for all your help/support.. I couldnot get to where I am now without you all.. Forever greatful.. 
Love. Kukixxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
I have your number in my new phone. Please update this thread when you can for me.. 
I will put pics to ** but not sure if we have wifi in the room or not.. If yes.. Tom will bring laptop to me on wed.. Well we see how we both doing.. 
Love. Mxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Kuki - can't wait to hear your news my lovely.  This is such a happy ending to your amazing story.  All the best for the smooth arrival of Toddy.  Give her a huge kiss from all us EEs xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki

thinking of you today as you meet your long awaited miracle toddy
cant wait to hear her real name

So excited for you, Tom and Lara

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Kuki, thinking of you Tom and Lara meeting Toddy today. Loads of         darling to you all xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - all my thoughts are with you on this truly amazing day.  Enjoy every precious second.  Can't wait to hear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Just read on another thread we're on:

Kizzimouse posted:

"Kuki had her baby girl by planned c section today - think the baby's weight was 2.98 kg - not sure what that is in pounds and ounces lol"

    Congratulations Kuki!  Welcome to the world little one!  Kuki give her lots of kisses (and sniff her!) from us! Hope you are all well and enjoying your little darling! xxxx


----------



## GJT

Kuki - thinking of you loads. Huge congrats to you, Tom and Lara       Loads of hugs to you all...  

Thanks for the update Blonde-one


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Finally finished a very stressful and emotional day - more about that later.

Congratulations Kuki, Tom and Lara on the birth of Toddy. I know you had some names in mind, but I won't tell until you do in case you looked at her and chose something different. I bet it feels surreal after all you have been through. I cannot wait to see her. Massive, massive hugs you lucky lucky girl! How is Tom? and big sis Lara. Bet your Mum and Sis are over the moon too.

Just can't wait to hold her!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Now for the me post - sorry.

My childminder dropped a pile of doodoo on my head this morning from a great height. You all know how much I went into getting childcare for almost 6 months? Settling in for 2-3 months of play dates and meeting up at sure start groups, phased return for both of us because she was also returning from maternity leave too.

Well    

I am so upset. She told me this morning that she is going part time and given me notice to quit. Only been back to work 6 weeks for   sake!

So now I am back on my full hours and have no time to go around researching other childcare facilities. She tells me on the first day back after a week off when I could have had time to look at other options. It was hard enough this morning as I'd had a week with C on my own and he was clinging to me anyway and I felt like crying, then to be told that I went down the road in bits having to leave him there at all today. I cried almost all day and was in a tail spin of worry.

Alright for her, she goes part time, her kids still have her at home looking after them, but my little boy after getting attached to her has to get used to a whole new person/facility/routine after only 6   weeks! I am so bloody angry. I don't normally swear but I have to let it out somehow. I am not actually sure which swear word is under   but you get the idea!   

I cannot believe how someone could do that to a young child. 

She says it is because her newly wed other half has a job with night time hours and because I can't leave hers until about 7pm and he has to go to bed at 8pm she has no family time. Welcome to the real world where people have to work! I don't see my DH much when we are both at work! She says after I leave she has to clear up and put her daughter to bed. Well surely she'd have to do that anyway at 7 whether I was leaving at that time or not? I can't see the difference really.
She also knew this before she started C with her and I feel she should have thought it through and not disrupted a tiny child who's mum is leaving him for the first time like this.

She says she will help me find someone else, but to be honest I don't trust childminders now and I have rung up and found out there are places at the work nursery at the moment. I will have to take him on the train every day, but at least I'd be over the road and I'd only have to leave him there for 9 hours rather than 11. Not sure about squarking on the train in rush hour, but hey ho. Other people manage.


----------



## reb363

Kuki - going to bed excited for you all.                       


Holly


----------



## Martha Moo

Kuki
Glad to read your little princess has arrived safely   

Holly thats soo unfair i am so sorry to read about the childminder i hope that you can find something alternative and something that suits you and Charley

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Kuki huge congratulations darling truly wonderful      how adorable. Take care and enjoy xxxxxx

Holly I dont know what to say but some people really do not think about any consequences that affect others so significantly. I really hope you manage to get it sorted soon xxxxxx

GJ hope youre ok darling     xxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki. Thinking of you all and sending you loads of love.      

Just left clinic after aqua scan. Have blood test planned for first day of period which is around 12th Sept. If FSH is reasonable I will start tx  -  at 43.5 it's probably totally mad to even try but .......


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb - you never know. Your body might surprise you! You have been lucky recently, so why not. During pregnancy and BF your ovaries would have been dormant.     

A friend of mine is trying again at 45 in a couple of weeks time. Her daughter is 2 in January.


----------



## reb363




----------



## blonde_one

reb       


Holly - hope you get something sorted soon   


Kuki - hope you are enjoying your bundle of joy!  She is gorgeous! x


Hiya to all - we are off to France for a holiday on Saturday so been so busy trying to get things organised and ready.  Hope you are all well and happy


----------



## reb363

Oooh Blonde One - have a I missed a pic.  I want to see baby Toddy


Have a fab holiday


xxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

******** perhaps? I'm impatient to have a look too!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

ooh have i missed a pic too 

Holly thinking of you sweetie, have you had any news from the nursery yet 

Reb best of luck how awesome would it be to be a mum of 2 

Expat how are things with you, Maddi and tx wise 

Blonde_One, have a fab holiday look forward to pics 

Linz how are you and E hope you are well

GJT and Button how are you two lovely ladies

Ange and RJS our mummies to be how are you both

Did i forget anyone oops sorry if i did

Where has the week gone to!

Last thursday i took one of the bunnys for neutering hes recovered really well so pleased, he was signed off from the vets on sunday 
All we have seen this week is rain rain and more rain, i am sending Zacharys trousers to my mums shes going to take them up for him all ready for tuesday *gulp*
Zachary is going for his chicken pox vaccination tomorrow the nurse came yesterday his bp was a little low, she checked his bottom and he has a little tear so she was going to track down the cons as to what to do

We are going to be moving in the next few months hopefully by November, we are going to go to be near DH sister which means being nearer to the renal unit which i think is going to be helpful for Zachary theres also more work in that area for DH and maybes i can go back part time

Oh yes and today is 5 years since i got my BFP with Zachary aaw 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

yup pics are on ******** so I've seen the first couple of days and she's a beauty! x


----------



## ambergem

Hi

On holiday at the moment so have very limited Internet access. 

Kuki- congratulations on the safe arrival of Toddy! Delighted for you. Looking forward to hearing more when you're able to post   xxx

Holly- That really is awful!! Poor you and poor Charley    Your childminder really should've thought all this through before wasting so much of your time and causing Charley (& you) all this upheaval and upset   Hope you manage to find a suitable alternative soon  

Lots of love to everyone else, am now off to have a quick look on ** to see if I can track down this pic of Toddy!!

Xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

My dear darling friends,
Here we are some photoes.

http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj580/Kuki2012/Sasha%20Elena%20Hulme%2028%20Aug%202012/

password is toddy28082012

If you want to see me in **; Murvet Ege. People have a difficult to find me; so [email protected] you should be able to find me easier.

It has been difficult since we came home on thursday eveing.. Lara/mum/Sasha/me.... When I have time and energy will write more.. But very quickly we are okay and coping.. Lara is struggling and being difficult. Mum has been mega difficult.. She has no compasion to Lara which makes it even more difficult. And she wants me to do things in her way and I am not doing it and of course I am trying to be kind and gentle with her but very difficult when you are in pain and so so tired.
Sasha is chewing my nipples made them very sore now very very painful. She had tummy aches and nappy rash but it is on way out now..
I have sever swelling on my legs/feet and my left side of my tummy.. But not painful.. Just normal c sec pains. MW wlll come adn see us tomorrow.
So summary; I am a bit miserable cos of the atmopher in the house.. Mum is sulking cos baby was crying last night and she wanted ot ocme into our room. I said no no cos Tom was knackered.. And today she is sulking.. Oh god roll on 12 of sep.. Okay rant is over..
I am wiht my preciuos.. And she is just amazing.. My 1st precious is so upset and angry with me which making me so upset and I can feel her pain.. My darling Lara..

Okay hope to write soon but if I dont know you know whay..

I love yoThank you and thank you..u all veyr much. Thank you so much for your wonderful wishes and messages.. We are here cos of you all. 
Love. Mxxx
/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - she is BEAUTIFUL - I am SO HAPPY for you. I have a tear in my eye. You deserve this so so so much hun. Oh I am broody!    

Lara was always going to be a little put out - she didn't like it when Charley came to visit and he goes home - I bet she can't believe this one is staying! It is not easy with sibling rivalry. The baby gets all the attention and is the centre of everything when you have been her one and only for years.

She is bound to be scared that you will love the baby more than her (especially as a baby needs the constant care) and that her relationship with you has ended how it was - she has to share you and she is just at that age when sharing anything is a very difficult concept. It will get easier. 

You will have to supervise them at all times though while the baby is little. My friends found that little acts of displeasure went on when no one was looking and the safety of the baby is paramount. I am sure nothing would happen but it is just a good idea to be aware of it, just in case. Children don't understand.  

As for the nipples have you had your latch checked. Has she been checked for tongue tie? Has she been weighed? Is she jaundiced? (you know my crusade and why!) Nipple shields and Lansinoh might be worth a go. Let them heal up. 

Is there anything I can do to help or send you? I have a little something I will post to you as I don't know when I'll be able to visit with all this upheaval with childcare. I want to send Lara something too - is there anything she would really like? I think it is important that the older one also has some of the attention.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh Kuki how gorgeous is Sasha, aw bless and Lara will be fine. She is so adorable too. You are so lucky. God bless you all.         xxxxxxxxxx

Reb, good for you and why shouldnt you. Im 44 darling and I was told I would never get pregnant. How wrong have I proved that dreadful woman. You will be amazing     xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki       - omg she is just absolutely beautiful - I mean really amazing.  And the last pic of her with a smile (yes she is happy to be here too) is a fantastic catch.  What a clever Mummy you are - congratulations to you all.  


Oh and don't forget day 4 blues...... it's totally normal for you and Lara to both be a bit blue  - and combined with having your Mum there (mine's just the same!!) must be driving you mad.  In a couple of days will all feel very manageable and Lara is going to love helping you look after Sasha.     




Ang - thanks darling.  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just popping in to say

WOW Kuki, what a beautiful little princess Sasha is absolutely gorgeous
 again

Em


----------



## tinydancer811

Awwwwww Kuki!!!!  She is just so, so gorgeous.  I had the pictures up on the lap top and said to DH 'Another one of our group has just had a baby' and he said 'Oh right' and cast his eye over and saw the beautiful pic of her waving and smiling and he said 'Oh wow!'.

You must be so proud.

I'm sorry to hear about your Mum and Lara.  Mums are hard...I wonder what our babies are going to say about us!  And as for Lara - it's such a difficult situation.  I understand her reaction considering all the upheaval but I hope she turns around soon.

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,
We are having terrible time with my nipples situation.  A friend of mine will bring her electiric pump tomorrow So I can have a rest for them to get better. It is spoiling everything.
I have tried SMA and Cow&gate last three days. She can not keep it down.. Next one is Aptamil. I wonder if I can buy premature milk for her.. And if that will be any better. 
Trying to takl to breast feeding specialist.. Poor Sasha hungry all the time.. And it is getting everyone down.. 
Today I am going tos ee my GP cos I am just given up on the MW.. they have not a clue.. They are keep telling me the same thing. And I am doing it. But not getting better.
Rather than that.. The swalling legs and feet are the same they do not know why I have them.. my tummy is still swallen but I have to say I feel much better today.. LAst night I fed Sasha 3 tiems and she managet ot sleep after those feed and I did get some sleep. Maybe cos of that.. 
Sasha's nappy rashes going an coming ack. Tom could not find any huggies bought tesco brand and that seem to bring the rash back.. But not bad.. Just a little.. Still on yellow cream for rash.. It did wonders on Laras.. My girsl attend to have very sensitive skin's like their daddies.. 
Okay that is me.. Any advice I welcome.. Now I will call the MW again.. 
mxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just about to put Zachary to bed but just wanted to post to Kuki

I had problems with BF in the early days, just as you are and also experienced similar to Holly did with Charley, i just wanted to say when they started with mixed feeding, SMA didnt suit and they did try him on Aptamil (cant remember the correct name) but it was for premature babies, however they wouldnt prescribe long term as it was for prem babies and Z (born 38+1) wasnt classed as prem but it did settle his tum and when switched to SMA Gold he settled onto it fine 

Also i think it best to see the gp anyway to rule out anything that might be underlying because i think that changing her milk might cause a little upset to her too

   

Hope the electric breast pump is helpful i had one loaned from surestart and i could us it as a double 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Kuki,
Sorry you are finding breast feeding difficult. You breast fed before but every baby different.

Beware of nipple confusion. Did not seem to affect Charley as he was just keen to have food by then by any method and he had tongue tie anyway so he was always going to find it hard. Can Sasha poke her tongue beyond her jaw line and does it have any heart shape to the tip when she does or a notch on the end. If she can poke it beyond the jaw line and it is pointed when she does then she does not have tongue tie.

Secondly, how much weight has baby lost? If it is 10% birth weight then you need more medical advice.

You need to seek out and see a lactation consultant to see if you can do anything about the baby position or llatch - have you tried feeding in the rugby ball position, even placing baby on a cushion next to you to feed or laying down (be careful not to suffocate or crush baby if you are very tired)

In terms of formula you can try supplementing with a cup or syringe to prevent nipple confusion, but these are hard methods or supplementing at the breast with a formula supplementor available from medela.

Nipple shields might help - a friend of mine found them very successful.

Try reading all the information on Kellymom website - it is very good.

Is your milk in properly - is she feeding with the correct pattern of flutter sucks and then long slow swallows and coming off the breast spontaneously and ''milk drunk''. Does she have plenty of wet and dirty nappies according to the UNICEF breast feeding checklist criteria.

In terms of formula, Charley always had Aptamil. They do do a comfort milk and one of the brands does a stay down milk, think sma.

More thoughts later. Got to dash!


----------



## reb363

Hi Kuki


God the breast is best stuff makes people feel so crap - in the end 8/10 of my group bottle fed and were happier for it.  Anyway - Medela breast pump was good for me.  You can hire from hospital.  Especially double ones - double fast.  I mixed breast and Aptamil and that worked for us.  M rejected the other brands too.  Do whatever works for you and Sasha, that's all that matters.  


I think the swelling is normal post C Sec for about 2 weeks.  It's all the IV fluids and pain stuff.  Try and keep your feet elevated above your heart (pillows) and drink loads.  


Thinking of you loads 


xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes - I had a lot of fluid on board post c-section. For the first couple of days my ankles and legs were really swollen and I could not bend my fingers too well. You get a lot of fluids due to the spinal anaesthetic to maintain blood pressure and it makes the tissues boggy. Keep those feet up, walk about a little and make sure you have your ted stockings on. You have got ted stockings haven't you?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hazel,
Yes I have them. They were too swallen .. Now legs are down. Jsut feet and ancle.. Thank you hun.. You are lovely. I am going to sb who is specilist and will tell me exactly if Sasha is tongue tie or not.. And she will give me advice for breast feeding one to one. 
Lucky that she takes both no probs. Problem was she could not keep down but we are getting better at it.. She is just so hungry all the time.. But we are getting there. Althugh she still pukes the access. Which is fine.. 
Niplle shilds I have bought still very painful but plan is to used them when all gets better. At the moment I am feeding her what I have which is not much.. And toping up with bottle. Which is not helping to nipples. but lets see if expressing will be okay.. Not sure..
Yes plenty pooes and wees we are having.. 

How did you get on with childcare? What did you do in the end?

Reb,
2 friends got together and bought me the medela pump. Just sterilizing it now.. Will use it today and see how it goes.
Cow and gate I stick to and she seems keeping some down now.. 
Hope you and Max are doing well?

Em,
Thank you hun.. So difficult to know if I am doing it right etc.. I am not doing anything different to Lara but Sasha is tiny compare to her.. Maybe she gets better as she gets older..
How is your precious?

Thank you ladies.. YOu are great help. Now feeling much better..

Where the day has gone.. I have not done anything except feeding and changing and sterilization etc.. 

Will write later..

I have my In laws coming today.. Got to cook for them. Just veg and roast potatoes to do.. It willb e easy Mum cooked chicken meal for them.. We have been up since 3am.. I managet to sleep for an hr or so after that feeling like zombi full stop.. 

Mum is taking care of cooking and cleaning. My sister is here to take care of very difficult Lara.. I am just trying to cope with Sasha.. What I am going to do after wed I do not know. Next week it will be okay.. Tom will be home but after that it will be hard.. I wish the nipple issue is over than so we can sort of have normality.. But lets see.. I so wanted to breast feed Sasha.. If I can not I will be upset but it won't be end of the world.. Just heard a bit noise coming from Sasha's nappies.. Off I go..

Love to you all.Mxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Kuki sending    your way
When does Lara begin school 

Sorry not posting much atm, laptop is being tempremental atm couldnt get on yesterday at all in the day and i then got a migraine so went to bed at 7
Zachary has had 2 days in school full time he loves it but yesterday someone sent their child in with chicken pox so the specialist says Zachary has to be pulled out for remainder of this week and all of next week due to his immunity compromise by then his cp vaccination should be effective so can return 

Hes took to it like a duck to water loves it

Going to let him in the garden now to burn off some energy and we may go to Scarborough on sunday to the beach

Em


----------



## ambergem

Oh Kuki Sasha really is beautiful, what a little doll!! Sorry to hear about the feeding issues, I hope you can get the problem sorted soon. E used to vomit a lot because of her reflux and I'm convinced that's why we struggled so much with breast feeding   I still get sad about the fact I had to stop but in the end formula feeding was much better for us. 

Gosh Holly, I didn't realise that the swelling after the birth was due to the c-section. I too had terrible swelling in my legs and feet for ages afterwards, no one explained to me why, the MW just said not to worry!

Em- so pleased that Z loves school   but what a shame he's missing out because of the CP risk. Hope he continues to enjoy it when he goes back 

Xx


----------



## RJS

So sorry ladies for the silence... Been on lovely hols to Turkey, then straight back to work on Monday and Rexie started school this week!


Kuki -   she is gorgeous and you look amazing in those pics! Thanks for sharing them with us all. Hang in there - the feeding, constant changing and Lara's feelings will all settle down. You are doing brilliantly. Xx


Em - glad to hear Z loving school. Rex has only done 3 x half days; starts full time on weds. She was uncharacteristically anxious, but so far so good....^fingercrossed^ 


Hi everyone else... Had a scan this week and was very relieved to see baby! Feeling real now.


Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

RJS - fab news on seeing baby - you so deserve this. Wonderful!

Does Rexie like school?

Difficult for Z to start school and then have to be out again for a few weeks. Hope he can get back into it ok.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

RJS good to hear about the scan, hope that rex does well in school when does she start with the fulll days 

Holly yes it is difficult but, hes such a confident outgoing child i am sure he will do fine hes back on the 17th 



Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend in the sun

just waiting for chinese to arrive 

Em


----------



## reb363

Amazing RJS - so great to hear.

AF came today - which was a pain as everything was closed and so I couldn't have a blood test or order drugs.
Going for blood test tomorrow and hoping FSH is low enough for it to be worth another try.    
Then somehow need to get drugs if it is.
But does anyone know how much difference it makes starting day 2 not 1  
One bridge at a time I guess.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My clinic say the day that you wake up full on red bleeding is day one. Spotting on the first day does not count.

Are you doing a flare/short protocol then? I've only ever done long (day 21) protocol.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,
Finally we know Sasha is tongue tie. This morning we went to hospital to see the specialist. NHS does not support the operations anymore. So I need to arrange it privately. Which I will do tomorrow.
I will have to soldier it on with expressing and bottle and breast till all settles.. I have been thought the new tecnique to work on with Sasha.. It is taking us 13 days to find out what is actually wrong..
Hopefully we will be on right track without any pain and enjoy our days.. 
I so wanted to breast feed her.. Hopefully I will be able to do it pain free..
Sasha is very hungry baby. She has put on weight tiny a bit but nevertheless at least she put on not lost. 
Got to go.. Will write tom. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - it had all the hallmarks of tongue tie. I know how hard it is to feed a tongue tied baby - C did not have his operation until he was 5 weeks. I still think he is a little tongue tied as his tongue is still notched, but at least he can feed.

It is weird that they are not doing the op on the NHS - it is on the NHS still around here and there are NICE guidelines saying it can be offered on the NHS for breast feeding.

NHS tongue tie guidelines

I hope in some way our dreadful time has benefitted you in some way in getting a diagnosis. 

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Watford hospital has a huge debt. She is saying our one is not so severe. So it can wait but it can cause speech problems later. She is bloody mad.. I will get it done as soon as I can. I am sure it is not helping her to feed properly. Right from start I knew something was wrong. 
Yes darling yes.. I looked into her toungh.. It is not so obvious but when she has a good cry you can see the heartshape tounge. It is almost half way not full way so shen can feed some.. But not properly.. 
So I will get and have a look at the private ladies.. Will do phone calls and see.. 
I wish they checked it properly in the hospital and told us. But the cracks did not come out properly on day 3.. It was hurting but I could bear it.. I thought it was the milk building or first days of bf.. I was stupid.. Did not realise it.. 
thank you darling.. All helped for sure. Mxxxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - Max had tongue tie. Yes it doesn't help feed properly. Kingston also didn't cover on NHS but they did recommend the private guy there. It was hard to do but after 1 minute crying it was all over and fine. This is who did it and he seems to do most of West London  http://www.grahamismith.com/tongue-ties.html but it's really frequent problem so I'm sure that Watford can recommend someone locally.  

Girls I got my results and my FSH is too high for me to try again.   I feel sad but of course I'm lucky I know. 

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
They gave me a website.. So I am calling people from there. I should be able to find somebody from there who cover herts. 

I would not worry about FSH levels.. You only need one great egg. Don't give up just yet..

Will write when I have time.. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

I know - though I have to be realistic too.  My consultant is a great friend and has said I have no chance now.  My numbers are just too high.  Whereas he kept telling me I had a chance before and I did.  I'm almost 44 and my FSH is over 20.  I think I have to know when to stop and enjoy what I have.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb     

Would you only consider a baby that is genetically yours - or is double donor or embryo adoption an option? You would be a good candidate having produced a beautiful healthy baby recently. There's nothing wrong with the uterus.

We are very lucky and we have all pushed the boundaries of age to achieve our dreams with our fair share of heartbreaking cycles and miscarriages.

Kuki - Charley's tongue tie was cut at the clinic at Kings College Hospital. It is done by a lactation consultant now.

Have you received a package from me? I am a bit worried. I sent a package to you and my Dad's dementia tablets to him last Wednesday first class post and his tablets have not turned up yet! I am concerned the tablets are lost in the post. If your package has not arrived yet either then it is slow post perhaps? Very slow for 1st class! What are we paying for? Where does the post go?


----------



## ambergem

Hi EE's

I have a new name!

Kuki- Im so glad that you have had Sasha's tongue tie diagnosed, now you can get it sorted and you will both be happier    I meant to say before, you've chosen a lovely name. One of my best friend's little girl is called Sasha too   

Reb- Sorry to hear your news    Holly took the words out of my mouth, I was going to ask if you had considered embryo adoption too. Its something I have been considering, a lot of the girls on the single thread have taken that route. It's a big step though, I'm not sure   

RJS- How lovely to see your baby    such a wonderful feeling, I just loved having scans (the reason why I had so many   ). Whereabouts in Turkey did you go? We've just come back from Olu Deniz, my cousin got married there and E was a little flower girl- so cute- I had to carry her though because she's still no where near walking    I loved it, would definitely go back although it was boiling hot!

Lots of love to all   

Ambergem xx


----------



## reb363

Hi Ambergem - lovely name   and lovely pic.


No I don't think so ... it's really that I wanted very much to have a full sibling for M.  


I felt really bad at the weekend as we went to play at someone's house and their children were calling their Daddy Daddy, so M kept calling him Daddy too as I guess he'd never remembered meeting anyone else called Daddy so thought that was my friends name.   


I've not had a great week all round- all sorts of stuff, and think I'm a bit tired.....


x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Don't worry Reb - it is very common for children to call any man Daddy - Charley calls the Childminder's husband Daddy.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Just popping in, before heading off for an appointment with the vampire!

Ambergem the name threw me to begin with lol
E as flowegirl sounds amazing have you a pic to share 

Reb oh honey     i so feel for you, i went through a cycle with a higher fsh, i think it may have been pre easter eggs i cant remember, i ended up stimming for 31 days to get a bfp and then m/c i wanted a sibling for Zachary but it wasnt to be i was heartbroken its understandable how you are feeling, be kind to yourself, regarding M calling your friend Daddy, i remember when i was in the co-op Zachary was about 18 months and every man we passed he called him daddy, went to the cash desk and called the guy daddy, was given a few blank looks by a few older ladies haha i know your situation is different to mine but it will just be a phase

Kuki pleased that you have found about the tongue tie, poop to having to pay private for treatment for it though
has Lara started school yet

RJS how is DD at school 

Holly is it next week re tests for FEt  Did you manage to sort out childcare for C, hows dad

Ange how are you doing

I had a call yesterday morning to say the child with CP didnt have CP it was a viral rash so Zachary is back at school as of lunchtime yesterday the teacher said yesterday, oh we missed him it was quiet without him, when its quiet time Zachary cant keep quiet lol, today they are having the group photo for the local paper i had to sign consent for him to be included
DH went for his appointment yesterday its not good but hes  had a coristeroid injection and local anaesthetic (which obviously wore off!) and has been referred for physio hes back in 3 months and will then be put on list for surgery

Hello to all i missed
Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Darlings,

Dear Holly,
I have send  you text about the present. Yes we have recieved it. Lara loved the box and stickers. You are so thoughtful. Thank you darling. And all the gorgeous outfits for Sasha.. You are amazing. Find the time to send a such beautiful parcel to us.. 
Did you sort Carley's care?

Reb,
How are you feeling now? Any better? I think as FSH is a number.. But of course it just takes ages to get it right and it is so time and money consuming. And a huge effort. I have to say now I can not imagine doing a fresh cycle.. I have no energy full stop.. 

Linz,
I will write to you.. Thank you hun.. I love Oludeniz.. We have been there for a while as mum got summer house now in Datca(Penisula between Bodrum and Marmaris). Glad you enjoyed it.. In August it is just too hot.. This summer we did not go anywhere can not wait for next summer. Hoping to go to TR as soon as scholls closes..

Em,
Lara loves school. I was stressing for nothing.. Thank god so far so good. Lets see how it goes.. I am thinking 1st week is easy week. Dreading the school run though.. I don't know how I am going to do it with Sasha.. On tuesday I got up so early to get her ready so 4 of us goes to school. Well at 8am she puked. I changed her. 10min before we leave she pooed.. And on the way there cried her eyes out.. Screeming... I suppose I have to let her cry.. Lara has to go toschool and has to be on time.. Nightmare.. 
Glad Z is back to school. Does he enjoy it?

RJS,
I love scans.. Just get lots and lots.. How is it all going?

Love to you all.Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - yes thanks for the text. I meant to reply but have been so worried about the childcare issue that I never composed it.

When you have two you have to compromise - like you say, Lara has to be at school on time so for that hour in the morning she takes priority - then you have 6 hours with Sasha on your own to devote to her. It will work out. They have to learn to share your attention. Not that you can tell a little baby that. In some ways the timing is good though because you do have that time alone with the baby. Do you walk to school - you are so early after c-section, you take care!


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I went to school walking. Was a fast one on tuesday. Had my bleeding started again. And coming back I had to walk with Sasha in my arms cos she cried so much my little one.. And was very very painful.
Yes plan is to walk to school. Sasha in the buggy. If it is not chucking down. Problem we could not par to near school. It gets so busy.. I might as well walk it till winter settles in. People do it so we should be able to.. 
Lara is doing well in school. I hope it carries on like this..
Yes the morning will be stressful but the rest of the day should be okay.. What ever happens with Sasha I just have to put her into buggy and take Lara.. Might cry for full 30mins.. But not much I can do about that.. 
It will be difficult till Sasha is 4 months old or so.. Once she settles with bottles or breast or both.. We should be fine.. If only she doe snot puke. I can jsut give her bottles and relax but she pukes.. Yesterday was a bad day.. She is so hungry.. She drinks and drinks and pukes.. Other wish she just cries not stop.. I end up giving her breasts and bottles.. Nightmare.. 
Going to see GP for tongue tie and puking.. See if he can recommend a different milk that she can hold on to.. 
How is Charley? I hope work is okay.. And you manage to sort the child care.. Thinking of you two..
Love. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - why don't you invest in a stretchy sling? It makes it very comfortable to carry baby and the baby feels close and cuddled and goes to sleep in the comfort of mum - you can even breast feed in them. Takes a bit to learn how to tie them properly, but once you have the hang of it it is easy and the babies love the attachment. I wish I had done it with C from an early age now as your body gets used to their weight as they grow - you get fitter. I tried when C was too heavy already. If I have another baby I will definitely get one.

My friend had a cot 2 tot one and I've heard of Moby and there was a lady at BF support who had one from a very reasonably priced ''Victoria Sling Lady''


----------



## Kuki2010

Yesterday went to GP after realy awful  nite of constant puking.
GP said it is a feeding issue  not real tongue tie problem. He has given me a name to see regarding that. And he said he is happy to refer me to the DR.. HV said do not jsut choose sb from internet. Glad I did. This is a proper dr. 
For puking, he said it is Reflux. And gave us milk. I have ordered it yesterday. And she had her first bottle. And contantly sleeping. Thank god. This could be it till I get my breasts going again.
Right breast is in a state again. Using the shields for it. And it is helping a little but not easy to feed her with them. Left one is fine.. My right one is a lot bigger than righ one. And she latches on fine but breast pulls and pulls it down. Anding up chewing the nipple. Plan is to give her left one.. And right one to express till she is in my control of breast and her mouth.. 
I have seen the breast feeding specialist. She was amazing. So I think we will get it wright. But it is taking us such a long time.. We are 19 days old today.

Holly,
My sis in law gave one to my mot in law. But MIL not able to come this week. Maybe next week. Yes would be a great one to do scholl runs in.. I don't have to worry about Buggy cos I ended up carrying her anyway. 
I have stressed so mcuh about whole feeding cos she is hungry all the time. Now I hope this milk works and we can relax about it. 

Mxxx


----------



## ambergem

Kuki, I wondered if Sasha might have reflux as your last but one post sounded just like Emilia in the early days. She hated going in her pram too because she never wanted to be laid down flat. Have you looked on the Reflux Support thread on here? It's brilliant- loads of helpful suggestions on how to make hef more comfortable. Hope the milk helps, it may be worth asking the doctor for some baby Gaviscon for you to give her after breast feeding to help keep the breast milk down xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ambergem,
Yes defo Reflux. Yes I have al up right. Moses and buggy.. She has only puked once yesterday and none so far today. Defo new milk is working. 
I have manage to express too. 50ml. 25 each breast. So we are getting there slowly.. I need to get it up to 100 or so.. Than we can take it easy on the bottles.. She takes 90ml bottle and me every feed. Poor girl was hungry all the time.. Cos of her puking.. Now she is so much better and sleeps a lot only during the day though.. In the evening seems to be her days.. And she goes to sleep again 12-1ish again.. I don' tknow how I am going to change this but I am sure we will some how and be in a routine some how soon..
I am doing school run tomorrow morning.. I hope she sleeps earlier tonight so we can be on time for school run tomorrow.. 
Strange enought she doe snot puke with breasts. But now I know she only takes 50ml max at the time.. So it is nothing.. 
Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Charley used to have a witching ''hour'' where he would cluster feed and be unsettled from about 5pm to 9pm or later. It is normal and common and lasts about 6-7 weeks I seem to remember.


----------



## Kuki2010

I think once we get to 4th month we should be just fine. She is dong so great with this new milk. Wonderful. Just drinking lots of it instead of my breast but I have expressed and only got 50ml out from all. So nothing really. I need to get it up some how.. Lets see how long it will take me.. 
But like we did with Lara. I will give her bottle at night feed 11 and 2pm. If we get into that routine.. Actually she is did really well last night. So hopefully we will get there sooner than later.. 
We do what's necessary.. As long as she is happy.. I am happy.. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I could only ever express 25ml in total - so you are already getting double me!

Baby can extract more from the breast than expressing machine (I think this applies more to babies without a tongue tie though in my experience! Breast massage, frequent pumping, and hot compresses can help, as can fenugreek capsules, fennel tea or the prescription drug domperidone.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Kuki so lovely to see you on here. I hope all works out smoothly very quickly. I know it will and you have a wonderful family. xxx

Holly, can I please ask your advice. I developed awful chapped lips, which blistered quite bad. I mistakenly used zovirax 3 times but not much each time over about 12 hours plus. I believe you are not supposed to use it. As soon as I realised I stopped using it. XXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Don't worry about it Ange - the systemic exposure from topical aciclovir cream from a small amount applied to the lips is so minimal.

Here is what one of the data sheets for a coldsore cream says. Doesn't mean I think you should carry on using it without the advice of your doctor, but it I do not believe it will have any effect on the babies from what you have already done. 

_''Pregnancy:_
Only about 0.1% of the aciclovir applied to the skin is detectable in the plasma. Concentrations are minimal so that no systemic effect should occur.
The use of aciclovir should be considered only when the potential benefits outweigh the possibility of unknown risks however the systemic exposure to aciclovir from topical application of aciclovir cream is very low.
A post-marketing aciclovir pregnancy registry has documented pregnancy outcomes in women exposed to any formulation of aciclovir. The registry findings have not shown an increase in the number of birth defects amongst aciclovir exposed subjects compared with the general population, and any birth defects showed no uniqueness or consistent pattern to suggest a common cause.''


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Holly,
using fennel tea and honey all day. 
Unfortunatley right nipple chewed to death again. And now i can not touch never mind using the nipple shelters or expressing. In Agony.. Why we are doing well with left nipple. And not right. I do not understand..
I have GP appointment for milk and tongue tie. Decision. HE said he could refer me to Docs and might be on NHS. So I think we just go NHS.. It should be okay.. 
nd for milk. This rate it will be milk all the way. And might left nipple. And once rightgets better again. Just express that one daily.. 
I walked to school wiht Sasah in the sling. And coming home I started bleeding and was heavy and still going.. Feeling utter rubbish.. Feeling realy not great. I am off to GP at 4.20 after living Lara to ballet lesson.
Mxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly darling thank you so so so much. me and the babies appreciate you so much xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki Hun you need a rest sweety. Can someone else take Lara to school for 2 weeks so you can rest and get the bleeding stopped. Also she is 3 weeks plus old so your bleeding should be calmer. If it is heavy you are doing too much plus/minus you need a scan for placenta check. You might be anaemic which severely hampers breast milk production - get your levels checked. Were you put on iron tablets?

With the nipple thing, perhaps getting the tongue tie done will make a dramatic impact in your case. I found feeding laying down the only way that was possible on the right as he just could not latch. You can also try rugby ball hold on that side if she is finding latch tricky with head the other way.

I know how you feel darling as I had so much trouble in the first weeks and I did not have an infant to care for as well.

I took C to the GP today as he has not been right since Friday with rash popping up every few hours and temperature, off food intermittently, neck glands up, emotional up and down with toys and other people. Thought it was a mild dose of measles due to the MMR, but after a few days of it and CM also being concerned about his demeanor and physical signs I took him for a check up. GP has confirmed it is the MMR and he should be over the worst by the weekend. Hope so. I don't like it when he's ill.

Fed up with the whole childcare debacle. Spent hours deliberating about nursery, CM I found, half and half. Made a decision, LESS THAN ONE WEEK since I saw the CM when she said Charley was the last one she would take on. Texted her to say we would be doing 2 days with her and to meet for signing paperwork and she has taken a friend's child on instead. I am fed up!   So I am now stuck with 4 days in nursery. Perhaps it is for the best?


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Just go for nursery. When I was looking to go back with Lara. Nursery I choose to send her. Cos the fact I could not put all my trust into one person only. Reliablity/commitment.. Cos things happens to people.. And I have to say most child minders I found it limited in personalities.. 
At least in nursery we have more than one person. And if it is a good one.. Charley will be certainly better off.. So very difficult.. It is hell really. It lacks so much in this country.. It is very very sad that people have to suffer so much so they can actually work.. 

Gp thinks there is infection coming. He gave me ABs but he said wait till I feel fewerish than take them. He said they are strong ones and they will upset me and Sasha..

Oh Holly it was a day from hell yesterday. Really started cra* and went even worse.. I felt awful.. 

GP said leave right nipple alone for a month or so.. Just express from it when it gets better. Just feed her on left one normal.. He thinks as she gets older she will get better and latch on properly. He gave us the prescription for the milk till March 2013.
He is organising tongue tie on NHS. He really thinks it is not tongue tie problem  with our BF.. He says it is only 40%. He says it is latching problem.. Anyways like you say lets hope as she gets older and after untieing things eill get better.

We had two pukings last night. Not sure why.. But early morning I manage to sleep 2 hrs so feeling a bit better. 

Sasha has been constipated, GP said warm water with sugar. I will do that later.. Hopefully she gets it al out and doen with.. 

What a nightmare.. It has been so horrible this 3 weeks.. I did not enjoy it at all.. It can only get better.. I hope.. 

There is nobody can help really. My sister is coming back on sunday.. And I think she has int on monday to start asap. I will ask her to help but she has so much to do for herslef lets see if she can or not.. 

Love. 

Mxxxxx


----------



## ambergem

Kuki, wish I was nearer so I could come and give you a hand   , Holly is right you could really do with a rest, it must be so hard trying to juggle everything. Funny but I remember feeding from my right breast was always more difficult & painful too, I used to dread putting E on the right side! I wonder if Sasha is constipated due to the new milk, I know the Gaviscon used to really make E constipated. I used to use cool boiled water from a bottle with a teaspoon of orange juice in it, the HV recommended this and it definitely helped! Hope things with BF and reflux settle soon- and that you can get some rest!

Holly- how is Charley now? E has been poorly on and off since her MMR too   last night I was up and down to her and she ended up in with me. Her temp was 39.2 and Calpol didn't seem to be bringing it down too much. She seems much better today though thankfully.

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki   I'd give you a hand too. Maybe you should hire a mother's help for a couple of weeks to give yourself a break?

Amber - sorry to hear that E has been poorly since her jab too. It is still worth getting her checked - Reb's Max was poorly and it was put down to the MMR and he had an ear infection. C went to GP yesterday and was checked over and nothing obvious so she said it was the MMR causing all these rashes, temperature, swollen glands and up and down mood. Said he'd be better at weekend.

Had a really terrible night. I think he is teething too, so doesn't help. He tossed and turned and cried until 2 am, we had still not eaten! So I took him downstairs with me and he was all blotchy, hot and bothered. He eventually fell asleep on me at 3.30am, so I took him up and gently laid him in cot and he woke up screaming. So I had 3 hours sleep in the bed with him. Took him to minder this morning and went to work. She called me at 2.30 to say I should come home as C had slept curled up in a ball all day. Was awake and well for 1 hour at lunchtime and was playing and ate and in the space of 5 mins sat still, cried, went all hot and glazed over look and went back to sleep. Also developed hacking cough and runny nose which he did not have this morning.

So I rushed back feeling sick at what I might find and he has been clinging, but much better since he has me home. I think I am going to stay off work and keep him home with me tomorrow and see if I can get him over the worst with some TLC and mummy kisses. Work is in a really bad way tomorrow for staffing, but if C needs me then they will have to sort it out.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Do not worry about work. They have to make do some how.. C is most important in the world.. I hope you had a better nite? How is he feeling this morning? Poor darling C. MMR and plus all teh new bacs etc.. Is he in nursery now.. Unfortuantely when they go to nursery first copule of months they go through so many illness.. But will get better. Hope you both are okay today.

I am feeling better. Awful afternoon and evening. But Sasha went to sleep just bfr midnight and slept till 6am. Of course I got up 4 times to check if she was okay.. 

Just will get her milk ready in the min. And eat something before she gets up form her snooze.. 

My sister will be back on sunday. I hope she can help a little in next week.

Talk to you alter. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Kuki - much better night although he now has a cold on top!   
Streaming nose and cough. Has eaten breakfast of pears and cheerios and drunk 8 oz milk and is now on the windowsil with the cat playing with the net curtain. Cough really wet sounding and sniffing/puffing as he cant breathe through his nose properly. He is at least laughing a bit hiding behind curtain.
Perhaps he is well enough today that I could have left him, but I think the childminder was sufficiently worried yesterday that he needs a day in PJs at home with mummy so that he is not stressed and can relax/sleep it off if necessary and have lots of cuddles. He really has been so poorly this week with temperatures, this rash, not eating, glands up and being so run down. When a child is reported to be not playing any more and curled up in a ball asleep for the umpteenth time that day you have to take it seriously.

He is not in nursery yet - 1 more week with childminder and then contract finished. Starts at nursery 1st October - they won't take children if ill at all so goodness knows how much time I will end up with off?


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Glad he is feeling so much better. MMR made his immunes down no? And all coming out.. Poor darling.. Enjoy the day with him!!! Make the most of it.. Don't worry about 1st of Oct.. You deal with it when it comes to it.. 
If he is not puking and doe snot have diaria he will be fine at the nursery. As long as he doe snot have fever or temp they will take him.. Lara went to nursery when she was very ill and coughing etc.. All the kids have flu/cold all the time
Love to you both. Big kiss to darling C... I can not wait to see him.. He must be so grown up now.. 
Any news on FET?
Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sorry forgot to say. Sasha has put on 250gr. Now she is 3.2kg. So we are getting there. Althought she puked 3 times yesterday.
Thank you for all your advice.. I am taking my iron tablets properly.. 
I hav emy 6 week check up GP will do bloods than.. 
Love. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hello all.

I've been off all week with C as he had a temperature of 40 degrees at 4 am on Monday morning. He has a chest infection and is now on antibiotics. 
I need to go back to work now as he is much better, but now the childminder is off sick!
I've tried to change my day off this week so that I can make up time at work, but the childminder has refused to have him for a very lame reason of her child having jabs.

I am so sick of that woman. Unfortunately for the majority of the population work is not an optional extra, which she seems to have no clue about. 

One more day left with her I hope then finished.

Anyway, where is everyone?

I am thinking of making some jam. If it stops raining later I might go to the farm and pick damsons and make some jam over the next few days. There are hundreds of damsons this year, but no apples at all   We usually have about 10,000 apples at our farm. I have a few pears on my tree at home. Victoria plums but no greengages.
I have not even had a chance to pick black berries this year. I normally pick about 1Kg a week at this time of year, but just not had time when it has not been raining.  

What is the fruit like elsewhere? Bit worrying there are no English apples this year. Apparently it was raining when the blossoms were out so the bees stayed home.

Also need a vote for a cake for a coffee morning in 3 weeks time - Victoria sponge with jam and butter icing, St Clement's drizzle with white chocolate topping or rich dark chocolate squares?


----------



## ambergem

I have a huge apple tree in my garden Holly, it was absolutely laden with apples last year but this year there was no blossom and no apples! I thought it was just my tree but I heard that it's the same everywhere due to the very wet spring   Glad to hear Charley is getting better but what a nightmare you're having with the CM   

Emilia went to a childminder for the first time today, I thought it would be a disaster but she had a great time   I was working so mum dropped her off and picked her up an hour later and she didn't want to come away!! Such a relief  to know she's going to be happy there  

Holly all of those cake sound amazing- yum!! I would choose the St Clements I think if I had to choose one. I just don't know where you find the time to make all these delicious things though!!

Xx


----------



## reb363

ooooh - chocolate squares every time for me.  Though I love victoria sponge too - in fact I love all cakes.  I had a chocolate finger meltdown at work yesterday,  2 for 1 offer at the shop.  Is anyone watching the Great British Bakeoff?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs!

Sorry for my quietness

Holly i agree where do you find the time, i am with ambergem on choice of cake, i am a chocoholic but dont like it in cake or pudding!  

Hope that soon the CM hassles will be behind you   

Reb how are you doing hows M hope hes doing well

Kuki how are things with Sasha, is Lara settled in school ok

Ambergem glad that Emilia liked the childminder makes it so much easier doesnt it

Ange how are you doing, hows the bump coming along 
RJS hows your bump coming on 
Anymore scan news ladies

Expat hope you are doing ok how Miss M

GJT and Button thinking of you both, do pop and tell us your news, holidays weekends away we want to hear 

So sorry didnt realise it was so long since i had written, last wednesday (19th) i went in for the vulval biopsy, had to be there for 12noon and didnt go to thearte until 445 argh, there was a lady waiting for a hysteroscopy who had ivf twins and a natural miracle after 

My mind atm is with Zachary, whose not having a good time at school and its breaking my heart.
he cries before school, he cries after school, i spoke to the teacher who said hes tired, i didnt think so, then he came home and started sharing why he was unhappy, appears a few of the children arent being kind, hitting, kicking and thumping him, if he retaliates hes in trouble so he cant win, he had a bad day yesterday and retaliated the teacher said if he keeps retaliating he will be given detention! 

Aside from that my liver tests came back ifffy and my b12 are not good either always something eh

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Em - I was bullied at school and I know how desperate and miserable it is. My mum was told by the teacher that she was going to sit me next to the boy who was bullying me ''because they have to learn to live together'' and I proceded to be kicked black and blue. Horrible. It really puts you behind with education. I was bullied every year by someone or other until sixth form. Just nasty. Hated it. It should be nipped in the bud early. You keep trying to get them to listen and make sure the perpetrators are the ones who get punished.

Amber - glad Emilia likes her CM that is a relief. Hope you have better luck than me.

Reb - Hope you are feeling better since your cancelled cycle. Are you going to try again? Are you doing any of those alternative remedies like DHEA etc? Don't know if they work but worth a look? If you are still getting periods and ovulating one egg, surely it is worth a shot at natural IVF? You only had one egg and look how Max has turned out!

I will do another picture album soon. Love to see pictures from everyone!

RJS and Ange - how are the bumps?

GJ and Button - how are you?

As for us - Charley has broken out in a nasty rash all over his trunk. I have stopped his amoxicillin and taken him to the doctors who confirms he's probably allergic to penicillin. It could be ''just'' an amoxicillin rash, but it is so difficult to tell the difference between penicillin allergy and the non allergic side effect that they have to label him allergic to penicillin. Which is a bummer if he's ever ill again.

More trouble with the childminder. I texted her to say I was taking him to the GP with the rash and probably just a side effect of medication and she came back saying she can't take him and UNBELIEVABLE - she says her insurance has run out so she couldn't have him anyway. Was she going to wait until I turned up on her doorstep this morning on my way to work before she told me this? And she was booked (with text to confirm) that she could have him on Saturday when I am on duty too. Good job I looked into my crystal ball and predicted she would not have him Saturday and made alternative arrangements isn't it!?
Another day off work and I am so embarrassed at work now it is going to be hard to return after all this. At least this episode is behind us now and my friends have stepped in for tomorrow and Saturday. And nursery won't let me down like this.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling friends,

Em,
I am so very sorry. It is horrible.. Poor Z. You must talk to school and get it sorted out.. Do you think they will be helpful. This would be my nightmare. In Lara's class there are 3 kids potential bullies. One was bullied Lara in toddler group. So unlucky to have in the class. He still a monster. We were doing okay in last two weeks but this week is full time and she cried on thursday and friday for not to go to school. Problem was lunch time. She is presserused to eat her lunch box. And she does not eat fast and a lot.. And she said she was sat with naughty boys.. Who kicked her leg.. It is awful.But I can not say don't let her sit with boys.. I hope they can get tough and give it right back. But I know Lara won't do it.. I hope Z will have a better week this week.

Holly,
How is C? Hope a bit better?Glad he will be at the nursery . I am sure it will be much better.. Don't worry about work. They have to cope.. They can not sack you.. Let us know how C will do on mon..

Reb,
How are you? Any plans?

Amber,
So lovely to hear E is enjoying CM.. I admire you all. Working and coping.. I could  not.. One day I will have to though. Not looking forward to that day. You know what I am secretly hoping; my sister looking after the kids and I pay her like a nanny. But she has to learn how to cook. And that will not happen of course. She does  not like cooking and crap at it just like me..

Sasha has put on 400gr this week and I am so very happy. We are getting there.. Nipples are okay. And we are still BFing and Milk reflux friendly. I am just tired. Not sleeping etc.. But coping.. Not looking forward to school runs.. Very stressful in the mornings. And I only did one school run in last week. My sister was here till thursday night. We are all by ourselves now.. Tom is working all weekend.. Quiet weekend. Tomorrow we will try to go to park if it is nice as today. Not sure how hot or cold out there today but it looks lovely from inside.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies, Sorry not been on for a while. This is so much a me post so sorry. This is how my day went Friday: we had our dating scan, all went fabulously, the twinnies were freaking the sonographer out and she turned to us and said that is so strange moving the screen to us: both twinnies placed in bunkbed position, in exactly the same position and looking at us ha ha, lovely strong heart beats and moving about. Saw the consultant and left.

I get to work half an hour olater and have the worst bleed ever, proper period like so make my way back to hospital a and e. I was sent back for another scan and saw the same sonographer, they were all panicking after gooing over the twinnies in the morning. Well low and behold both twinnies exactly the same, strong heartbeats and moving around. They kept me in and ive only just got home. They cannot explain it other than it appears it may have been a pool of old blood collected on my cervix and they disturbed it. I am just so so so relieved they are both ok but just wanted everyone to know and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction for a good twin thread. I think I need some specific support and advice, only because its double trouble. Dont worry ladies ill be coming on here still, id be lost without all of you. Hope everyone is ok      xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

So sorry to hear this. It must have been scary - but I think quite common. Reb had lots of bleeding with Max I think. Sure she will reassure you.

I think this is the area you need for Twin chat.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294498.40


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly thanks for that. It was totally scary, freaked me out but I was so so so relieved when they scanned me 8 hours later and they were safe and sound. I have noticed a lot of women who have gone through IVF have suffered bleeds at some stage. XXX


----------



## blonde_one

Just a quickie before running out the door - Ange - if you ever want to ask owt re twins... can always message me   Hiya to all, will post later I promise  xxx


----------



## blonde_one

Sorry never got back yesterday as the girls really played up in the afternoon and are still off colour so this will be short and sweet and very 'me', sorry.

All is good here in general - we've had our French holiday, it was fab doing all the WW2 history and visiting old friends.  Was scared my French would be rubbish but it came back as if I still lived there so I'm happy and had a whale of a time   The girls took their first paddle on Omaha beach.  The girls didn't sleep well in their travel cots so I'd wake up and never knew who'd be in bed with us by the morning.  My back was playing up (different beds etc) so hubby had to do all the night picking up (result! haha).  

Since being back the girls had the MMR, are teething and had a bug of some sort going thru us all - my first night of going in to L puking was not nice!  Think we are out the other side now.  Life now getting busier due to going to toddler groups.  L started walking at 14months and I dont' think P is that far, she's still bumshuffling but trying to walk all the time.  Will try and upload some pics soon  

Anyway sorry but gotta go tidy up before giving them dinner, then hubby will be home and takes over for a bit  

I hope all are well and happy   

x


----------



## reb363

Oh sorry girls - fell off radar.  Ange I had bleeding from weeks 7-10.  Totally freaked me out.  My cons said it was totally normal - and it was.  Glad you had a lovely scan to reassure you.


Blonde One - lovely to hear your news.  


Kuki   hope you are enjoying every minute


Em - breaks my heart about Zac.  Kids can be horrid.  Hope it's getting easier and the school is helping.


Must dash.  Only thing from me is waiting for AF to measure FSH.  Will try if below 15.


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
I really can not enjoy it properly thanks to do all illness. Now we have colds. Sasha was so ill. I was scared ***tless.. Was horrible. Today our 3rd day I think we are a bit better. Lets see how tonight goes..
Yes good luck with FSH.. 

How is everyone?

Holly,
How is C?

Em,
Z is better? Has school helped? Lara's 3rd day of not crying and not saying I don't want to go to school anymore.. It is all a worry.. But I give her suprise presents every time she does not cry in the morning. By the time she gets used to going we will be bankcrup. 

Angee,
Hope it is all okay with darlings now?

Love to you all my dear friends. 

Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh any of your babies had Umbilical Granuloma? Sasha has I will take her to GP today.. If I can get emergency app.. There is yellow discharge coming through now.. Well from it.. All these things I am learning.. I never thought this sort of thing happens.. 

Love. Mxx


----------



## reb363

Oh Kuki      you must be exhausted you poor thing.  Yes one of the babies in my NCT group had that and it was easy to treat but always horrible for the mummies.  Good news that Lara is getting used to school.  Big changes for her.  xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

We used to supply silver nitrate sticks to treat umbilical granuloma - it is not uncommon.
You have been though mill, especially with all this hype about whooping cough lately. Bet you are scared it is something more serious than a cold.

I always worry about worst case scenario. I don't think it is unnatural.

Right I think you need a hug and a perk up    - you have waited SO LONG and been through SO MUCH for this baby Kuki - you really must try and enjoy every minute. I know it is hard when things are painful, stressful and worrying, but it is all part of the great tapestry of motherhood and what we all long for. There must be good points and magic moments - try and focus on them.    

I went to a meeting with Anya Sizer who is the preconception support worker - nutrition, mind/body, alternative therapies person to support through IVF at my clinic. She has given me an exercise to do every evening writing in a book so I have a positive record of good things that have happened - three things every night that have been good in the day. It is a way of focusing on the good and great of the day and it makes the negative and nasty reduce a little bit!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good luck Reb for FSH levels.  

Charley has finished his settling in week and has done really well according to the nursery staff, although he has been a little bit stressed I think and very tired. They have said he plays well, is very social (they can tell we spent the first year of his life at play groups and singing groups) and gets on with it. He seems to eat well too. Last night he fell asleep in the pram walking the dog after work and I got him home, bathed him which made him cry, put him in pjs and he was asleep again. I had to prize him out of his bed at 8 after 13 hours sleep!  

First hair cut tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Kuki havent heard of that so cant help, hope you can get a gp appt on monday
How is the reflux, improving i hope

Reb       for the FSH levels

Ange sorry to read about the bleeding, hope its settled
Incidentally, my niece is expecting twins, OMG i am to be a great aunt   she bled so heavy they said that it wasnt good and found twins, its reported to be common in twin pregnancys even more so in assisted conception twin pregnancys

Holly great news on your meeting, is FET next month or did i dream it sorry if i have missed it!

I just wanted to pop on and give an update

Thursday last week, i got called in to see the teacher in the quiet room ooher
I was there for half an hour at one point i suggested that i remove Z until we had seen the head again as DH had made another appt for yesterday, i gave him my take on it, theres also been breakdown in communication between classes.  Every day since i have had a good report, infact on monday i was told that Zachary had been put forward for a gold award, for his work which we attended this morning, yesterday we had a meeting with the head, deputy head and teacher, Zachary has been given SEN status at school due to health conditions some of his behaviour displayed is preschool eg tapping you for attention if its not given 
His piece of work which was awarded was for writing a sentence unassisted (sounding out the letters beforhand) 

Its been quite a week, wednesday we had to take him to assessment unit hes holding 1kg of water and today its confirmed as a relapse of nephrotic syndrome he is commencing Pred 45mg tomorrow morning until his protein is trace or neg then reduce to 30mg they think its a virus thats triggered it so  the pred works and he doesnt need further medication like the last time

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Oh darling, what a nightmare.. What is important that Z's health. School can wait.. He is still very young.. As long as he is happy in there. The rest will come. Did you discuss the bulling?

Holly,
Thank you darling yes.. I will try my hardest. That is how I feel. I tried so hard to have this darling. I am getting so p**ed off not enjoying it properly..
And thank you so much for sharing the tips.. Well I shall do that too. I am sure it is going to help.. At the mo; it is just crisis management nothing else.. Just making do the days and nites.. 
I worry something bad will happen to Sasha and I lose her.. Cold we will go through some how  as long as it does not turn into anythign serious.. 

Reb,
I jsut can not do anything.. Well my sister came a few min ago with her girlfriend. They took Lara out to park. After that me and Lara will go and have showers while they look after Sasha.. Than we will try to wash Sasha and do a salt treatment on her cord. 
Than my sister will hoover.. Sasha's day tiem is 4/5pm to 10/11pm.. I have tidy up the flat quite a bit.. Hopefully it will feel really good this eveining.. What would be great a good few hrs sleep. But it is okay.. I will cope.. 
How are you doing?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Girls


Everyone's very quiet.  Hope all is okay and Kuki that things are getting easier.


Another bad test result for me today.  Seems to hurt as much as it ever did.  Not helped by having to have the endo cleared 2 weeks before the test so feel like it's all pain and no gain.  Not sure why I put myself through it really.


----------



## blonde_one

reb - sorry you've had bad news  - is there anything to do to make this better or is it worth trying a different treatment to last time? 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Reb so sorry to read of your result, did i see you had endo removed though, if so did it involve the ovarys, i only ask as prior to my cycle with Z i had endo cleared and my FSH went up the following month and when i had it retested 2 months later it had dropped a couple 15.7 - 12.3 now i dont want to instill false hope, i seem to remember that your cons was super have you discussed with them.

Blonde_One how are you and your gorgeous girls

Kuki i hope things are improving on the refulx/tongue tie front, i imagine you are super busy just now!

Holly how is things with you and lovely C, how is your Dad 
Are things working out with nursery 

GJT and Button thinking of you both hope you are both doing ok

RJS/Ange any scan news for us EE's

Ambergem/steph/expat hope you and the girlies are doing well

Sorry to anyone i missed

AFM,
Zachary started on steroids last Saturday
we havent been able to reduce them yet, his nurse is visiting weekly she came yesterday and is coming next wednesday again, hes lost some fluid which is good, he has a chest infection atm also, school is now going good for him, we have his first review with the Senco on Wednesday (alternative to Parents Evening) 2 weeks and no problems and last week we attended assembly to see Zachary receive a certificate, he sounded out the letter in a sentence and then wrote them underneath, his teacher is very pleased with his progress, hes been more tired and on one day he fell asleep so they left him on a cushion to rest      

DH is out of work again, we spent the weekend in Nottingham which was lovely
Its our 21st Wedding anniversary tomorrow, we were going out for dinner but Zachary doesnt want to go to the grandparents or his auntys (hes a bit clingy atm) so not sure what we will do, my health kick starts on monday lol

One of my rabbits is expecting babies this weekend, everyones excited about that, hope to have something nice to show next year 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - so sorry hun. Must be gutting. Is there really no point? Big hugs.  

Em - glad Z doing well at school and they are making allowances. Ohhhh baby bunnies - how cute! Pictures required!!!

Been awake again for whole night. C now on sofa with me. He has a high temp, cough and obviously feels grotty. He has a cold from nursery. I am sure first of many. He is very clingy. My dinner consisted of rice crispies at midnight with C screaming as I tried to put him in cot for 10 minutes. Went back up to co-sleep and he was very hot. Tossed and turned all night. Gave up at 6.20 and came downstairs exhausted. Paracetamol given and milk. Now watching c-beebies.
Might have to take him to gp.


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,    I would get it retested again.. Or just go for it. Dont' bother with any more testing.. 

Holly,
Did you take C to gp?

Em,
oh yes we want pics..

I need help. We r doing really badly. Reflux is better I think. Cold is worse but real problem is tummy cramps/colic.. Last 4 days been hell. Stars at 5pm and goes on till 10-11pm.. I cry with her. She is in agony when it is happenning. The cry is just unbearable. Anyadvice. Do you think something I am doing causing the pain? I have used Gripe water in last 4 days. And I bf her all nite and kept her goin through sleep so not winded her. Do u think this is caused the colic?

Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - it isn't called the witching hour for nothing! All babies do this crying and cluster feeding thing every evening for about 5-6 hours. I remember it well. It lasts a few weeks.
I don't even know if it is really pain. It might just be they sense a change in the evening. The light levels, warmth, change in atmosphere, routine, smells from cooking - who knows ? but they all seem to do it for a few weeks at about 6 weeks old.

If it is true colic have you tried colief? Some people swear by that when gripe water and infacol or dentinox don't work. If it works you can get it free on prescription. It does depend on what formula you are using though as to whether it has any benefit. You are breast feeding too so it might help. It is thought that transient lactase deficiency is the cause of colic and these drops provide lactase.

http://www.colief.co.uk/

/links

I haven't taken C to GP yet. He seemed better after a little sleep this morning again so we went to play group, but he was quite clingy and got very tired after an hour. He looked unwell to the lady in the charity shop - eeek! Now he is asleep. Might see duty doctor this afternoon so I am reassured before weekend. He has a fruity cough.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
thank you darling. I will get colief...
I gave her gripe water earling on. And last 2 hrs she has been farting none stop.. I can not beleive how much wind she has got in her system. I have to say in last few days I have been very windy too. Not sure what is causing the wind. I am very careful with what eat and drink to day.. Lets see if it helps tonigh.. 

You are off today no? At least you two just cuddle up and enjoy each other.. Hope C gets better. All these colds are never ending.. It started.. And willl go on and on I am sure.. Sasha is coughing too. I am hoping it will go away without getting any worse.. give big kiss to C from us.. Lucy was here on wed.. She saw C's pic on the fridge.. She asked if it was Sasha.. I said no.. C was a gorgeous baby..  We can not wait to see him again.. Let me know when you are over here.. And I hope Dad is doing well?

Need to get ready to go and get Lara.. Need to put washing away.. Well while Sasha asleep.. Cos she is not feeling well. She wants to be held and walked all the time. My poor puppet..

Love to you both. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

C picked at lunch and was very clingy, dark circles, sneezing and coughing. Temp went back up to 38 so I took him to GP as it is the weekend .........and I feel silly now. Of course I knew it was just a common cold..... but when it is YOUR child it is different. She said all the right things and did all the right things and said he had a very red throat and pinky ears, and typical common cold, BUT I was made to feel that I should have left it a couple more days and seen the out of hours doctor on Sunday if I was still worried.
Oh well. I am a pharmacist, and I do know what a common cold is, but I haven't got the equipment to look in ears or listen to the chest and he was rubbing ears and coughing like a sea lion. If I left it and something bad happened they would be saying a pharmacist should have known to take her child to the GP earlier - I can't win!

Grrrrr!


----------



## ambergem

Kuki-    I wonder if Sasha is still suffering with reflux? If the Colief doesn't work it might be worth asking your GP if he/she will prescribe Ranitadine which really helped E's reflux, she was like a different baby once she started that. Hope she is more settled soon, it is so distressing to see our pecious babes in pain   

Get well soon Charley


----------



## reb363

Hello EE,


Thanks for   .  I'll try again next month - interesting re endo Em, didn't think it might affect my FSH.  He's willing to try if 15 and yes Mistletoe he says he will go for it one month if things don't improve but that there's no point in wasting money - I guess true.  Feel better today - never helps that it's the first day of AF does it!


Em - sounds like Zac is making amazing progress at school now, what a little star   Hope you've found a lovely way to celebrate your anniversary   together.


Mistletoe - better safe than sorry on these things.  I took M to A&E with a cat bite today.  NHS direct advice - though I felt a bit of a fraud.  I was pretty upset with the big bad cat - he's so used to ours being a big softie he doesn't hesitate with others but he wasn't doing anything to it - just moving his arm that was tempting to the cat.  Anyway luckily it doesn't seem to have affected his love of them.  He has a new word which is 'elp' 'elp' it sounds so plaintiff that it melts my heart.  Especially when he's holding his bitten arm.  


Kuki - I'm sure it's nothing that you've done. Hang on in there, everything is a phase.  Have you thought about getting a maternity nurse for a night or two to give you a rest and who is trained to help with this sort of thing.  Expensive I know but could be money well spent if you can find it?  



BlondeOne, AmberGem, Ange     


GJT and Button - thinking of you and hoping that your wishes, which will come true, come soon xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Hope FSH will go down so you can try again.. If Tom did not work one weekend and help a little. I will rest and will be great but forget it. I can not wait for the days get darke so he can not go to gardening jobs just come home from the office. 

Holly,
Thank you hun. Bought Colief and it is working.. Why and oh why did not ask for help before.. She whallewed for 4 days.. 6hrs a day.. Oh I am so stupid.. I am using gripe water all day and colief on bottles.. And really careful with I eat.. And we build a swing with a sling in our kitchen door..Well that is the magic for her.. Stops her crying.. 
How is darling C?

Thank you all somuch for help advice support.. 

Got to go.. My MIL and FIL are coming tonight. I have cleared the flat.. Only washing to put away and hang when it is all finished washing left.. Hooray.. I need to go and get Lara at 3 and pop into a friend of mine; Sasha allowing of course.

This morning I have got up with pufed up eyese(swallen so much) and very very red... Not sure what it is about.. 

Em,
Hope you have a good week and ofcourse Z. Lara said this morning she does not mind shcool that mjuch but hates lunch time. So I spoke to her teacher this morning to not to push her to eat her lunch box.. The whole school thing is challenging.. It must be so hard for you and Z.. Thinking of you..

Love. KUkixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good to hear colief working! Fab news!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Kuki so glad that the Colief is helping 

Zachary is enjoying school more now, he was gutted when i collected him at 11am

His protein level on the dipstick is 4+     his nurse wasnt happy so we had to go to CAU was there for 4 hours they did his obs twice, his BP is high (but common side effect of the nephrotic syndrome) thankfully no bloods needed today his Renal Cons has asked for a review in a week and if still no improvement he may start on cyclospurin (sp?) 

Hes back to school tomorrow, Wednesday we have his parents evening/Senco 
Next week he has respirtory specialist on monday

Off to bed another busy day tomorrow
my rabbit hasnt parted with her kittens yet, i will post pics but not for about 10-14 days as the flash can affect their eyes (they are born blind)

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - poor Z. That poor little chap he goes through so much. The drug is cyclosporin.


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Glad, Z is enjoying school. He is a strong little darling.. Keep on doing what youa re doing.. You are amazing... Mxxx

Holly,
C is feeling better?

Today we are 7 weeks old.. We have Sasha's 6th week checkup tomorrow. 

Love. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - good luck for the 6 week check!

I think C is feeling better.. although still not much sleep and certainly not much sleep in his own bed at the moment - wants cuddles. I did pick him up from nursery and he was running and laughing with the other children tonight. He seems to be making lots of friends already - he is so sociable which is nice.
Horrible hissy fits on the train at night though. The morning train we have found one that only stops a couple of times and has a big wheelchair section and the journey is shorter, but in the evening it is a crowded commuter train that stops everywhere and C lasts about 15 minutes before kicking off.

Any tips? I try water, rice cakes, cereal, fruit or other food, books, chatting, hand holding, sitting on my knee, dummy and it all lasts about 2-5 minutes before he screams again. He gradually gets more wound up and by the end I am stressed out!


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
How wed went? Hope was good.

Holly,
Not sure what to suggest. Music to listen? So he can switch off rom his surrendings.. Very difficult at his age. Hope you had a okay w

I think we are doing better. Not sleeping much cos of 2hrly/1hrly feed. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

Kuki wow 7 weeks that seems to be flying by hope the Colief is still helping

Holly its a difficult age and a difficult time of day i guess at that age when we travelled, i used to do cbeebies on phone Z loved the bedtime hour, sadly not bedtime itself         

Reb how are you sweetie

RJS/Ange hope bumps are doing ok

My niece was 12 wks yesterday with twins eek

Wednesday was ok at school
hes on target for just about everything despite his 6 months out

It ended a sad day though just as i was going to bed on wednesday night my rabbit had a seizure and died with me stroking her crown, Z is in bits and asked if jesus didnt like him as he took grandma and now the rabbit 

DH has just put dinner on table so must dash

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

bunny RIP     My rabbit died the same way. It was not the pregnant one was it?


----------



## Martha Moo

Yes it were 
It was awful just glad i didnt have an early night or else Z would have found her it was so unexpected


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)




----------



## ambergem

Oh no! DM so sorry to hear about your bunny   so sad xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em, I am so very sorry. How is Z coping? Hope better. Mxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello  Easter Eggs

How is everyone

Z is still a little sad, however we have a new bunny which Zachary named Jessica,shes chocolate brown and 12 weeks old, he took some flowers and put them in a vase where shes buried on Friday.

Its been a busy week this week, yesterday we went to see the respitory specialist at Sheffield Childrens 
Z had an x ray and was put on a 4 week course of Augmentin then to be reviewed they think he has a recurrent bacterial bronchitis hes being reviewed in 4 weeks, then today we had to take Z to assessment unit for a weekly review, they wanted to admit him, i resisted though because i didnt feel it was in his benefit, the cons knows we are worried, though that wouldnt change whether hes home or hospital and the main reason is they want his first 2 morning urine samples which we can do here, there is no medical need as such and thus opening to infection, the cons and community nurse were in agreeance if there had been medical need i would most definitly agreed to admit him 
The cons told me not to worry about school for Z though atm i think he benefits from school, so hes going back tomorrow hes so excited about his school trip to york on thursday.

Hope everyone is doing ok

  all around

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - poor Z - he hasn't much health luck! I am waving a magic wand to make him better.  


Kuki - I am over at Dad's this weekend and early part of week. Are you about on Monday for a visit?


----------



## Kuki2010

Monday morning we are busy. Lara is having a play day with one of her friends. But afternonn home and odin gnothing.. We love to see you both.. Hope we arrange a time. Mxx


----------



## reb363

Em    


EE   hope everyone had a lovely weekend


xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Just bobbing in....

Belated Happy Halloween

Kuki how are your gorgeous girls

Holly how are you and C, well i hope

Reb how are you and M doing

Just wondered if anyone had heard from ExPat havent seen or heard anything from her for a while   I miss hearing about M

Linz, Blonde_one hope your gorgeous girlies are doing well

RJS and Ange how are the bumps coming along

Button and GJT how are you both, 

AFM,
been school hols this week, its whizzed by, the nurse came out on tuesday and Z had gained another KG his tummy is huge, I had a phone call today from QMC Nottingham, confirming arrangements for Mondays admission um what admission, so hes to be assessed and admitted there on Monday, I will be staying at hospital with him, Dh will stay with his sister, he will most likely have IV pred, kidney biopsy and a treatment plan in place as our local hospital can only give oral steroids and they have had little effect.

Tomorrow is DH birthday and also 3 years since our 2nd ICSI angel grew its wings bittersweet, 
Z has a teaparty planned as a suprise    , its bound to be a hard day as DH first birthday without his mum

Will try and update as and when i can 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Em,
Good luck for monday! Happy birthday to DH.
I am dreading monday. I hope Lara will be okay. She was just getting used to school and we went into hols.. 
Sasha is a lot better. Just pooing problems and reflux but not pukin gmuch just feeling sick. 
Not much sleep just walking around as a ghost these days..

Holly,
Was wonderful to see you both. And hope you are feeling a bit lighter.. Thank you so much for our presents and my lovely flowers. Aydin could not believe it they were real ones.. She had to touch and broke one to see they were real.. 
She was here on wed. And manage to have showers etc.. She is my life line these days.. Now she is saying she will do some child care.. Cos that job she started looking after elderly apperantly not enough hrs.. But she is working 2 days a week for her old boss as an Accountant till new ear.. Boss thinking to get that to 3 days aweek. 
Thinking of you darlings.. 

Love to you all my dear friends..

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Em - thinking of you tomorrow.


Kuki - you're over the hardest bit, hopefully all uphill from here and sleep will be yours.  Has Sasha smiled yet?


M and me both ill.  He's just gone to sleep and I'm off to see X factor!


Love to all xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Reb,
Yes she has.. She is.. It is the best thing ever.. 
We are getting better for sure. Just sleep depreviation. And that is a bit me and her.. I am not strict very strong/harsh mummy. I can not make her cry ever.. So we soldier on this rate till she starts solids.. Which will be 6 months.. Hopefully than she can go longer at nights.
At the mo.. BFing every 2hrs and than towards morning from usually 3 or so every hr.. A bit of hard work.. I amso tired.. AS long as she is happy I am okay..
You poor things.. Take good care.. No work today for you.. Love and kisses.. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Oh that's fantastic and makes all the difference doesn't it. I know what you mean as I could never leave M to cry either. 


So, my blood tests were okay this month and I start my I've drugs in the morning.......eeek


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

I know it has been forever and I apologise.  Life has just been plodding along nicely here in our little bubble and I haven't really had too much to write about!

Maddi is nealry 18 months old now.  She is trying desperately to run but went face first on her latest attempt earlier this evening    She isn't exacly ploughing ahead in development, only having a few words and starting to walk properly at 15 months but she is so vibrant, sociable, hilarious and sweet-natured that I don't worry.

I tried Clomid a few weeks ago for a cycle and didn't produce a single follie.  The Dr doubled my dose and I took 10 tablets last week and still haven't produced anything.  He's asked me to take another 10 tablets over the next 5 days but it's unlikely anything will happen and it looks like we'll have to do IVF again    I have mixed feelings about it.  Most of the time I feel that we are so happy and lucky as it is, but I think it would be nice to have 2...but I don't want to get stressed about it.  I look back on 2009/2010 and I think I walked around like some fertility-obsessed ghost    I don't want to be that person again.

I love reading everyone's news especially about the bumps and our gorgeous little Easter chick!
xxx


----------



## reb363

I feel the same Expat.  


And today I started the drugs. I feel side effects of anxiety, nausea and actual vomiting, hot flushes, head pressure. And now with this one more thing to juggle I wonder if it's the wrong thing to do.  Help Holly! Is it the buseralin or the  dexamethasone making me feel awful. I'm on 2g of dexa vs 1mg last time and worried about that too. 


Sorry for me me xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs,

Reb thats great news that bloods were ok to start this month boo to the side effects though  
Hope you and M are feeling better

Expat, lovely to hear from you, aaw bless lil Miss M, sorry to hear the clomid isnt working as you hoped   

Kuki fab news that S is doing better, how is the school run working out

Holly hope that you are doing ok, how is the journey home, getting any easier 
Hows the FET coming along     

AFM, we are home, not much further forward really 
The bulrubin level wasnt low enough to need the infusion
So we were sent away and told to reduce the pred from 45mg per day to 30 alternate days for one month then stop 
If he goes to 3+ protein for 3 days in a row we have to take him back to QMC to redo bloods and so the cycle continues
provisionally the biopsy is 4th March when hes hopefully steroid free 

feel like we are banging head against brick wall

*sigh*

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - good luck! It is all listed as side-effects of buserelin. The dexamethasone irritates the stomach if not taken with food, but does have anti sickess properties. If you feel uwell discuss with doctor. I feel a bit the same today also on buserelin, but as hubby has sickness bug and child has cold and last night had high temp, and half my work department is sick I put it down to lack of sleep and lots of bugs trying to attack me.

Em - Sorry you feel no further forward with Z's condition and you sound pretty fed up. Did you have any results from your biopsy a few weeks ago? Was it all ok?

Expat - Maddy sounds a delight. I thought you still had some frozen embryos?

As for my FET - stopped the pill last night. On day 6 of injections of buserelin and have to wait for AF now before I book a scan. So looks like scan sometime next week and then maybe FET in 2-3 weeks time from now. I feel totally detached from it really. So much else to think about. Not sure if I should be more keyed up and thinking about it. I am thinking about it, but it does not feel real. I hope by me feeling detached I am not lowering my chances? Perhaps I am not ready?

They have approved my 3 day a week job this week so now we are planning recruitment for backfill of my clinical  commitments and when all  in place I can drop down. eeek - have no money, but LO is only little once!



I am waving magic wand for everyone!


----------



## reb363

Em - not sure if you are back online yet but thinking about you and Z - hope it hasn't been too horrible for you both. 


Expat - missed you and your news. Max is just the same with walking and talking but very sweet natured and funny. My sister thinks he can't get a word in edges as with me and his nanny. What are Maddies favourite things? Is she a girly girl? 



Holly - I chatted to doctor but he thinks bug too. And prob the dexa making me feel anxious. We reduced the dose to 1mg today and I felt okay. I didn't realise that you had to take drugs with fet - 2-3 weeks is great. Will be same-Ishida time as me I guess. Whole thing terrified me. For whatever reason I feel like I've had my luck and can't expect it twice. And scared of the mmc (it's the same dates) and and ..... Great news about 3 day week. I've got a 4 day week and love my Fridays with M. 


Kuki - how is Sasha. Is the sleep getting any easier?


Ange- how are you feeling?


Love to all the EE


Xxxx.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Reb yes we are back

Theres a post above, Z is still losing protein since Monday i just feel i have lost faith in his specialist team, they told me several things which i have found to be not true and also made my local hospital feel they have failed Z which isnt the case.

Our nurse came today, apparently all my calls to her and records of his protein levels and those that she has tested all match so she said if i had done the testing wrong she had too and shes 20 yrs experience

We just have to see now what happens as Z comes off the steroids, he now needs to have biopsy but thats going to be months it just seems as we think we are cracking this it bites us on the bum 

We can have a 2nd opinion i am going to discuss with GP on friday but may hang fire until tuesday when the nurse is calling again

Holly i havent had the results as of yet but they wrote and asked me to go into the womens unit for a smear, bit confused by that as my last one is less than 2 years ago

Z went to bed at 530 he had a headache had some paracetamol i woke him at teatime but he wouldnt eat so expect early morning so bed shortly

Em


----------



## reb363

Em - fingers crossed with call tomorrow.   Sorry you've lost faith in team. Must be so stressful for you. 


EE - I've had a horrible time and not sure what to do.    I am having bad reaction to the drugs that I haven't had before (maybe the steroids causing it) and on Sat night was sick and then passed out down a steep flight of about 20 stairs at home, hitting my head and grazing/bruising self. Was on my own but managed to call ambulance and then brother in law to look after M. Was put on drips in hospital and kept in for 6 hours but bruising started to come out now and it's all scared me so much. Seriously thinking abou cancelling cycle and giving up on hope as the risks feel too high.


----------



## blonde_one

Just a very quickie to send hugs to everyone who needs them! x

All ok here, L had chickenpox a couple of weeks ago and now P has it badly  
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh poor Reb - sounds a bit odd that you should suddenly have such a reaction to the treatment. 
What does doctor say? Have you been checked over?

Blonde one - at least you are getting it over with! I dread the day I hear C has chicken pox.


----------



## reb363

The new thing is the dexa increased to 2mg from 1mg so might be that?  At the hospital they did all tests and said an infection marker was up but found nothing. Because my BP kept crashing there they thought I might be dehydrated and rehydrated me. Other than that no ideas. But really scared me how much I have hurt myself (head, bruising, broke bannisters and glass) and what could have happened I suppose.  I have stopped the dexa though that might mean not worth continuing    Seeing consultant this morning but basically now afraid of everything. 


Blonde One - stressful rite of passage


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,

Holly, so happy 3 days work is all happening.

Reb, I am so very sorry. Goodness that was a bad fall.. Please take good care.. It is scary but it will be okay as long as they control the drugs properly.

Blond one, not easy.. I am dreading the day Sasha will get it.. I hope not for a long time.

Em, I am so very sorry. Must be so hard for you..Thinking of you all. 

Lara is ill so second day we are at school. Now Sasha starting to cough. Not sure what it is. It is not cold it is not flu.. Just coughing and temp.. We are soldiering on.. 

Reb, no darling Sasha wake up every hr taking 5-6 minutes of milk and going back to sleep. Now she is sleeping nuaghty little girl.. 

Love to you all.

Mxxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies sorry not been around for a while, so much going on.

Reb, darling I am shocked. I really hope you are on the mend and all went ok with the consultant today. Please look after yourself sweety     xxx

Holly, my word cycling I am so excited so keeping everything crossed for you my darling          xxxxxx

Ladies, I owe you all so much on this thread and I promise not to go awol again because i love you all. We had our 20 week anomoly scan last week and the little bubbas were such cheeky bundles, showing us their bottoms and giving a wave, they played up for the sonographer so need to go back to check one of their hearts because they were pretending to be shy (yeah sure) and ladies I am pleased to say it is most definately Girl Power, yes    and    so pleased and poor hubby nearly fell off the chair I think it was the shock of being wrapped round two more princesses fingers ha ha bless xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Wonderful news Ange - two little    

Reb - maybe you do have a nasty infection that is being masked by the steroids and got worse because your immunity is suppressed?

I feel bloody awful today. I nearly came home sick. I have a really nasty headache that is shutting my eyes. Not really sure what I am doing on here to be honest as it hurts to look at light - so I have the brightness turned down. I have this cold and every time I cough or sneeze it hurts in my head like it will burst. I have taken paracetamol and drunk water but nothing helps. It does not help that I look after people in ICU who have brain haemhorrages from burst blood vessels. Imagination runs wild    I have to remember that in previous treatment cycles this point when there is no oestrogen always results in this severe headache in me and remember it gets better.


----------



## reb363

Ange         Amazing news. You must both be over the moon. 


Holly - you sound like me. Seriously I keep feeling the bumps and bruises on my head and scared I've got a clot or something and worried about the drugs and a GA as a result. Really not sure I should be doing this   


Em - did nurse call? 


Kuki - poor Sasha. Wish her well xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Eggs

So sorry, have been awol a few days been poorly myself 

Firstly, Reb, oh honey so sorry to read of what you have been through, i hope that the cons can shed some light     

Holly     i had something similar yesterday it was awful, even more so being alone with Z  you did well working take good care of you sweetie

Blonde_one,    all around for the pox

Ange wonderful wonderful news 2 princesses 

RJS hope all is going well with you

Kuki, hope that Lara and Sasha are doing better

sorry to anyone i missed

AFM, 
well...... on friday i tested Z and he showed 2+ glucose, never had he tested positive before so i took his sample to the drs who referred me to CAU, she had also checked it but by the time he had another wee it had cleared but his protein level had gone up, his blood test was ok, i had a chat with our local consultant and a phone call from my gp made things apparent, as the specialist at QMC hasnt had a message passed on from his colleague who dealt with our local hospital so looks to him like Z was started on steroids without bloods being done to confirm  

We are going with QMC's advice (they have offered to see us before christmas) but we have decided to wait and see what happens when the steroids stop, the local cons has said if i am not happy he will refer us elsewhere.
Z is going for bloods next week (kidney and liver function and diabetes screen)  the nurse came yesterday he has lost 200grams but his BP is up for 3rd wk running an eye is being kept on that, hes been complaining of headaches.

I have a backlog of ironing to catch up on and DH did more washing last night argh so best toodle off 

Love to all
Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Ange,
Delighted darling with your girls!!! Can not wait to hear the news of finally they are here. A friend of mine gave birth to 3 girls yesterday. A sibling and identical twins.. And lovel weight too.. So so exciting all these.. 

Holly,
Please look after yourself.. All is a worry. Hope you are feeling better today?

Em,
I am wishing you lots and lots more strength.. And big kisses to brave darling Z.

Sending love to you all.

I went to Surgery for my blood tests. Docs checking all the issues again. Lets hope it will be all okay. I had not sleep last nite from my gorg but ill girls.. Soldiering on.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi All,

Kuki  Oh - triplets - how exciting. Sorry your girls are ill. I felt so much better this morning. For some unknown reason C managed to sleep in until 9.10am and then chatted nicely to his toys. I had a lay in for the first time in months and it cured my headache and feelings of total exhaustion.

Had a morning at home doing a few jobs and then post office and bottle bank. Then went to the clinic. Not so good.
Despite down regulating to pre-empt it the lining was STILL too thick at 4.9mm (needs to be less than 4) so 0.9mm cost me another week and £125 for a 5 minute scan      

I nearly threw a wobbly in the reception about it as it should be included in a cycle with scans. I made a comment that this clinic drains so much money out of people and they wonder why people are stressed doing treatment.

In all the years I have been giving them money I believe that I have been over charged to the tune of around £600 - out of a total bill of over £15,000 so far. Makes me sick. I am so stressed about money with nursery fees, trying to drop a day at work and all the other costs that keep going up in life and unexpected £125 bills are not easy to just accept. The sooner I can walk away from paying for fertility treatment the better. I am so fed up with it. I feel like I am held to ransom when other people can just have a   and get pregnant. It is not bloody fair.


----------



## reb363

Kuki hope the girls are feeling better. 
Em - it must be so hard for Zac and for you. Hope someone is looking after you a bit too.     


I did trigger shot this eve so ec at 11.30 on Friday. Sorted out child care and someone to collect me. No idea how I'll manage ET but that will be a lovely problem to have.   


Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooo

Just popping in as i seriously need to get some ironing done today (famous last words!)

Reb         for EC tomorrow everything crossed for you

Holly sorry about the extra week hope it does the trick though       shame about the extra expense boo

Kuki hows those gorgeous girlies of yours hope they are both feeling a tad better

Afm,
Following on from the sickness i now have an awful cold, DH has a cold and Zachary is starting with one, he asked to stay home from school until i said that there would be no Wii switched on     then he decided to go with some paracetamol for his headache, he tested 1+ for protein yesterday, today he tested trace but has nitrates have to retest after school and if still positive drop a sample to the hospital but the protein at least is ok which is the main concern

ooh DH is going to collect his rabbit (atm has no name will attach pic below)

Off to start ironing!

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly, you are so right about the fact some people take so much for granted but please dont stress this is an exciting time for you honey, everything will work out. Clinics are so ambiguous around costs and patient care but in the end we get what we want through shear determination and comittment darling. We carry on regardless in achieving our goals and because us women are so resilient we always get it. I have faith in you honey xxx

Reb, how thrilling, cant wait to hear all about your progress xxx

Kuki, honey I hope you and the lovely little gilries are feeling better     xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Ay darling I am so very sorry.. Yes so unfair..But come on lets have a look at positive side.. You have your precious darling Charley.. He is one in million... 
It is gonna be okay.. Money will be. Soon fertility will be done too.. Hang in there.. 

Reb,
Good luck hunny.. Thinking of you from now on.. Goodness 2WW... Let us know how EC goes.. I can not wait to do my FET.. So I can draw the line. At the same time I do not want to do any of it.. 

Em,
Girls are struggling. LAra cried before she went to shcool. Feeling was unwell still. Cold.. Bu tno temp.
Sasha is worse.. Think by sunday it will be okay.. Till than I hav eto cope..

Saturday I am driving to Essex to spend the weekend wiht Tom's mother and father without Tom. He will be in Herts working on his gardens.. 

Tlak to you all later. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

EE. You will think I've gone insane but I have cancelled my cycle. I have one gorgeous boy and I want to focus on him and not get dragged into the spiral. Onwards .....


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - really - are you sure hun? You have come so far....... only you can decide - but don't regret it.


----------



## reb363

Too much at risk.


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Reb.  I have huge respect for you and your decision and I don't think you're mad at all.  How do you feel about it?  Devastated?  Relieved?  Scared?  All of the above?


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Reb honey            xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

reb


----------



## reb363

No Expat. I feel I made the worst mistake of my life and if I hadn't been alone I might have made through.


----------



## blonde_one

reb


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb darling - I am so sorry darling. You got cold feet and it is understandable that you were scared when alone and with your precious little boy to look after feeling terrible, then having that potentially very dangerous accident. No wonder - it would make anyone have second thoughts. You needed time to get over the injuries and the shock. 

The good news is that you can still have another try. Or think of alternatives that don't involve drug side-effects and operations. All is not lost and if you believe in fate everything happens for a reason. Perhaps this month was not the right time despite your good FSH number. The big hand of fate might have been saving you in a very dramatic way from something else.

Please be positive. I wish I was round the corner and I could give you a big hug and take you for hot chocolate and a whole packet of Cadbury's fingers.


----------



## Kuki2010

I could not write, we are all ill. And Sasha had her jabs yesterday. So it has been hard work in our flat.

Reb,
Oh dear darling, please don't beat yourself up.. All normal after what happened.. I get terrified to go to Reprofit and go thourgh just the FET.. Scary and really my brain wants it but my heart says no.. cos just had enough.. And you did so many times to get Max. I know it is done adn dusted but it is not.. We had to go through hell to get our preciuos boys and girsl.. 
Please just be kind to you and enjoy coming christmas and new year with your darling Max. The new year is a new year.. If you still feel the same.. You can than go for it..
Wish you are closer I oculd pop in..
You are not alone alone.. We are here always.. 
Lots of love.. I hope you are feeling lighter already? Mxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi
popping in, i have been poorly also

but just wanted to echo Kukis words 

Sending big     to Reb

We are just sitting watching Santa Paws 2 

love to all Easter Eggs

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb hun I hope you are feeling better mentally and physically and getting lots of kisses from the gorgeous baby Max!

Kuki - hope you are all better soon and Sasha is OK after her jabs.

Em - hope Zac is OK

All the other EE and bunnies and chicks - hope you are all well.

My second baseline scan for the FET went even worse! There is an active follicle now 13.3mm and another about 10mm secreting oestrogen and it has caused my lining to go from 4.9mm to 9.5mm in the extra week of so called down regulating! My body has not shut down, which explains why my headache got better!
So I was told to take provera for 5 days and wait a few days for a bleed and then call the clinic for another scan. Great! I casually asked if they are closed for Christmas and the nurse pulled out a laminated sheet and then calculated some dates and realised that I will probably just miss the deadline for last scan for the Christmas shut down and deep clean of the labs. 

So now I am taking the provera for 5 days from tomorrow and then have to call when I get my bleed. They will see if I am shut down and then keep me on a reduced dose of buserelin and tell me when I can start the oestrogen which will probably be not until the 17th December now with embryo transfer in the first week in January.


----------



## tinydancer811

Reb - sending you enormous    You are a great mum and M is so lucky to have someone who loves him so much.  He will no doubt grow up so close to you.  I hope with time this gets a little easier xxx

Holly - oh it's so annoying isn't it?!?  Incredibly frustrating.  Keeping everything I own crossed for you!

Em - Christmas movies already huh?  You've always had Christmas spirit haven't you?  I'm a bit of a Grinch!   

Kuki - how are you feeling hun?

AFU - Happily plodding along.  The weather has really warmed up so we've started swimming again which we both love.  Maddi is getting quite good at it if I do say so myself.  We have had a lesson every week since she was 5 months old and she can swim about a metre or so on her own now    Still working with Clomid.  Will see how we go.  Frozen embryos are in KL so we'll have work out whether we'd rather send them over here ($$$) or do a fresh cycle (3 years older, risk of OHSS...) if we choose to go down that path.


----------



## reb363

Thanks lovely Easter Eggs     


Just wanted to check  everyone else was okay. And Em hope you are feeling better.


Lots of love to all


xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Darling we are thinking of you.. Hugs and xxxxxx

Holly,
What a shame. Always something does not work.. I hope it will be it and lucky year 2013.. Hanging there.. 
Are you planning to come over this way soon?

We have been busy with colds and Lara's social life.. Tomorrow Christams Fair. My sister just told me she is coming over tomorrow. Wonderful news. We can do some cleaning and get some things done in the flat. It is in a bomb state.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Reb honey glad you are doing ok well as ok as can be        xxxxxx

Holly, I really hope it works out alright sweety               xxx

Kuki, hope you and the lovely little girls are feeling much better now     xxx

Could I ask has anyone ever been prescribed Phenoxymethylpenicillin. I was diagnosed with tonsilitis after suffering an awful cold. I am seriously reluctant to take them now becaue the NHS site states not to take these ones in pregnancy but other antibiotics are fine xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Penicillin V (phenoxymethylpenicillin) is the most basic peniciilin available. I have looked it up and FDA rate it safe in later trimesters and Australia rate it completely safe based on number of event free exposures.
The data sheet says no adverse events noted to date.
The BNF says ''Not known to be harmful'' which is what it says for all drugs that are considered safe.

You have to weigh up the risk of infection on the pregnancy against the risk of the drug.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly thank you so much I agree about weighing up risk of infection (last thing I want) against the drug. I have started taking them and hopefully the week course will do the trick and no need for anything else xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
You have been so quiet. Hope it is all okay
We are okay. Sasha is 3 months old today. Will go and weigh her later. She has been having food every hr in last 7 days. I am very tired but very happy.
Thinking of you all.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Sorry not been around a lot - I seem to read more than I write.  


All is ok with girls - chicken pox cleared in 2 weeks (each one after the other! haha).  Took them to see Santa yesterday with my mum - didn't do it last year as they were too little.  Both had big wide eyes at all the animation etc, P was very wary of Santa when we went into the grotto haha.  


I'm still not 100%, had gastro 6wks ago and it's been lingering, had antibiotics, anti heart burn tablets, anti sickness tablets - had to do pregnancy test first as have constant nausea - obviously it was negative   got thrush from antibiotics ...... hahaha you gotta laugh or you'll cry, now got to take a sample to doc.. hopefully an answer soon or it's a camera jobby   


Hope everyone is ok and starting to think of Xmas


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Hope everyone is safe and dry

Like Blonde_One i have been reading more than writing - sorry

Holly how was the recent scan  update on the FET 

Reb how are you doing honey thinking of you

Blonde_one big hugs to you
hope they can get to the bottom of whats a matter

Kuki lovely to hear from you glad you are ok aside from the tiredness wow Sasha 3 months today amazing its gone so quick!  How is Lara hope both colds have cleared

AFM,
Nothing exciting to report
Z is doing ok aside from the headaches and high bp, his proteinuria has stabalised and a wk today sees his last dose of pred though hes put on a kg this week 
Myself, i had prob with my eyes last week some drops and antihistamines have sorted it, it looked like i had been thumped in the eyes, the antihistamine, i think caused me issues i have had them before with no effect but i was completely zonked out from 6pm to 8am for a few days the gp has changed the antihistamine and that effect has settled thankfully
Z put up our tree on sunday, i have almost finished his christmas shopping, his main present is an Innotab2 i got a limited edition  just have some games to get and a few outfits havent started on anyone elses wishlists, DH is again waiting on work so things are tight without christmas ho hum

Just going for a haircut am desperate not been for almost 6 months so long overdue then to the drs to take in Z's albustix as their computer system says NO  

We have moved about the bunnies a bit as Mias sister joined her on saturday 
Antonio (the butterfly marked bunny of DH) thinks hes a parrot and is most happy to sit on my shoulder all day if he could! so cute

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blonde One - Sorry you haven't been well. Hope you get it sorted.  Santa sounds like fun. The children's centre party will have a Santa - I missed it last year due to the do with my Dad, but Charley went with my friend and I have a picture of him on Santa's lap.  

Kuki - amazing Sasha already 3 months old! You are so lucky to have a second miracle   

Reb - how are you feeling now?   

Ange - how is the throat now?  

Em - your bunny sounds lovely.   Poor Zac   

As for me, not much to report. Stressing about money and how I am going to afford everything on my own as DH still won't cough up any contribution (which I can't even do now) if I drop to 3 days a week as has been the desired plan for ages. 
FET - nothing much to report after last scan. Taken the provera, waiting for AF and still jabbing buserelin. Waiting!

SO excited - my LO loves loves loves Little Charley Bear - says bear all the way home and at home constantly begging for it to be put on. Well I found out last night that there is a Christmas stage show on in London and I booked front row tickets! He is going to love it. I am thrilled!


----------



## reb363

Sorry to read about all the bugs and nasties about. Hope everyone is feeling much better now. 


Lovely news about Cb holly      This Christmas will be so exciting. 


I'm still    and can't get to speak to consultant despite calling every few days.


It's our weekend now. 


Love to all.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,
I am walking around like a gost with Sasha's hrly eating. Enjoy your weekends. I cannot beleive Christmas is here. Last christmas was nice but nerve recking. I had ET 13th of Dec. And testing over christmas. Can not believe Sasha was implanting nicely around in last christmas.. Oh yes lucky and soooo lucky..
I hope you are coping with illness and the rest.
Reb, huge hugs over to you.. 
Holly, Charley will love it.. Lara used love Charley bear.. We don't watch Ceebees any more.. 
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all feeling much better now. Seemed to be a real bug bearing cloud over everyone for a while. Im fully over my throat infection, thanks Holly for the reassurance. Still suffering reflux and SPD but hey we know what we sign up for and im just so happy and appreciate where I am     . 

Reb how are you doing honey? xxx

BlondeOne how are the lovely little princesses? xxx

Anyone heard from GJ? I hope you are ok darling     xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies ive just been to physio for this SPD and the physiotherapist was lovely. Got a terrible pelvis apparently but got some gentle exercises to do and a support belt to wear. Have to restrict everything im doing now, not that I have been overdoing anything but ill obey. My GP has also signed me off for another month, which I dont mind. Work have been great about it though to be fair xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello 

Ange,    i had SPD with Z remember it very well cant imagine what its like with 2 wee ones in there

Will do a big catch up with personals tomorrow hope everyone is well and warm

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my darling EE's friends,

We had 3 day of partying in last weekend. Lara's school was shut for teacher training on friday. It was her birthday. We went to London to Hamley's with grandpa.. She just loved it. She had a proper party at Parents Paradise. Her favourite place. There were 32 of them. Had an amazing time. And yesterday we went to a friend of mines house to get together.. Well I am shattered from partying..
Lara's cold is worse. So will take her to GP today. I don't want her to have any chest infection etc.. It is a worry. Sasha did 4hrly sleep last night. Oh I wish it would carry on..
Now christmas cards and presents to send out..

I hope you all are okay? And life has been kind..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Lovely Easter Eggs,

Well i did say i would catch up on Saturday just not which one lol!

Kuki belated 5th birthday wishes to Lara, wow Hamleys bet she loved it, how is lovely Sasha

Holly i hope that the D/R is going ok, how is C hope hes well, is he still loving charley bear 

Reb how are you sweetie, hows gorgeous M

Ex Pat hows you and M hope you are both well

Blonde_One hope that you and the girls are doing ok

Linz how are you and E

GJT and Button, not sure if you are reading think of you both often

Ange and RJS hope you and bumps are doing well

AFM,

Zacharys kidneys are doing good at present, hes due for review Jan 23rd, 2 days after his review in resp clinic, his x ray came back abnormal so hes another 4 weeks of antibiotics with a bronchoscopy planned and biopsies early in 2013
I have been having horrid migraines so have started amitriptyline and paramax i am also starting vit b12 injections as my levels have been low for 6 months and diet alone isnt helping, might be some anaemia in there also having my first injection on tuesday (theres 5 to have over 2 weeks eek)
I have lost 5kg over 6 weeks, its all off the tummy area  tried my dress on for my sisters wedding on friday (her 7th time) and its really noticable so pleased with that

 to all i missed

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
5kg in 6 weeks. Wow!!! Weldone you.

So glad Z's kidney is doing well. 

Thank you hun. Lara enjoying her time at the mo. Went to see the Beauty and The Beasty at the local Theather today. Loved it.

Parents had a trafic accident. They are okay but very very scared.  A porsh crashed to the barriers and hit them side ways caused them surveve to other side of the line. They were very very scared.. They are very lucky. Just came out hosptial and at home now.. We are so greatful.. Just a few cuts and burisues..

I had some wine today. Naughty of me.. 

Lara is in bed with daddy.. Sasha is asleep on the sofa.. I am too scared to move her..

Sasha is okay.. Still tummy problems and not sleeping at night.. I am so tired.. But still very happy.. Soooooooooooooo happy.

Take good care of yu and your preciuous family..

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi ya
Kuki - so sorry to have missed Lara's birthday. What you doing over Christmas/New year weeks? Are you about?
Good to hear you had a lovely party.

So sorry to hear about your parents - I really hope they are well - was that in turkey? Must be hard being so far away.
Glad my Dad has stopped driving. It is really hard on him, but after what happened it is too much of a risk. It is exactly a year ago.

Glad to hear Z doing a bit better Em. Sorry about your own health problems but fab news on the weight loss - I really need to lose some, but mince pies are too tempting and there are chocolates coming from patients all the time at work. Muct be good.  

Ange - hope the easter eggs are growing well - nearly ready to hatch?

Reb - hope you got to speak to consultant and resolved a few things. Any plans or are you moving on with one now? I almost wish I could just move on sometimes. The DR for this cycle is still going on. Now have cyst in right ovary and lining still not thin enough after provera bleed. Had a scan on 5th and another one tomorrow to see if I can start. I am now on my 4th bottle of buserelin - and bearing in mind it usually does 12 days with the overage I must have been injecting for about 40 days now. Never had that even with the IVF.

How is everyone else Blonde One, GJT, Button, Amber, Little steph, Mrs Rock, Expat, anyone else I have missed.

Seasons greetings to all....


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Tom's parents has the accident. Thank god they are fine.. Out of hospital now at home.
We go to parents on next sunday till the day after boxing day we come back. Come and see us anytime after that.. Will you be at your dad's?

We have colds again.. It is never ending.. 

I hope injecting stops soon.. 

Love Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well really p###ed off now.

Body still not playing ball.
It is as if I am not taking buserelin at all!

I have several follicles growing again and a lining that has gone back up to 14mm!
The cyst is still there and is > 20mm and another follicle in the other ovary is 16.5mm plus several smaller ones.
Had a blood test - oestradiol level 400!

So now I have to inject buserelin twice a day   , take an HCG trigger shot to get rid of the follicles and provera to induce yet another bleed. Goodness knows whether this will work this time.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I know now you are going to kill me but what about just cancelling for a couple of months and try again? To get rid of all the cysts etc.. And start from Day 1..
Thinking of you.. You must be sooo pi****** off..
Mxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I was given that option, but there is no guarantee that I would not be in exactly the same position with a lining that won't go and having to try down regulating again with all the same issues.  The only other option would be to do a FET in a natural cycle since I produce such a thick lining anyway - but that was not mentioned.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in to say

Holly    and lots of        i know in my 2nd cycle i didnt respond and i felt like cancelling but the cons kept saying keep going it was very disheartening thinking of you honey

Otherwise just to say am just back from seeing Zacharys Nativity was very good was ok until they played Take That and i just welled up i was near the back so no one saw thankfully lol i am sure that all mums are extra proud but for what we have all gone through to get ours even more magical hey

Need to go out and get cards to post before deadline lol

Em


----------



## reb363

EE


Thinking of you all.  Hard to move on and spend too much time on FF so forgive me for being so off the radar.  It's not for you not being in my thoughts   


Em - good news re Zac kidneys.  Most important thing so fingers crossed for 23rd.  Also congratulations to you on your weight loss - so bloody hard and you are doing amazingly.  Great reward when you can fit into lovely dress too    Migraines horrible - I get them.  Miigraleve helps me if I can catch it fast enough but usually I'm just delaying it.   


Holly    I'm the wrong person to give you any point of view so sending you a big hug and to Charlie too xxxx


Kuki - eek Tom's parents    - glad they are okay.  Hope you are all over the colds and bugs now it's got colder weather  - and that Sasha is still enjoying 4 hour sleeps.


Ange - enjoy time off and seriously don't do anything much or SPD just gets worse and it's a total pain in every sense.  Good news for me at least was it went literally the day after M was born, and I had it really badly, so hopefully not long for you now.


AFM - can't talk about you know what.  On to better things - M.  Gets better and better really.  His Dad is back this week so came to visit him this morning and we took him to a farm to see the animals and meet Santa. They both had a ball.  DP coming to us for Christmas so lots of be excited about 


Love to all
xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - sounds lovely going to see a farm and santa. We have seen santa at our various play groups and tomorrow he is coming to nursery! Wonder if I can slip out of work for 10 minutes?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just to say that i took Z to see santa yesterday afternoon

Santa what would you like for Christmas

Z lots especially a sister     

Collected him from school today he says can i have a baby sister   

Its not even possible ho hum but hard to explain to a 4 year old sadly

Holly i hope you can manage to nip out for 10 mins to see C with Santa 

Kuki hope Toms parents are doing ok


----------



## reb363




----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb and Em     
Z and M     

I was an only child and honestly it was fine - I did not miss having a sibling - I got my mum's 100% focus and attention and she played with me and read to me all the time. I sometimes wish now I had someone to fall back on when things are tough with Dad, and I wish C would have a brother or sister so that his children can have aunts uncles and cousins, because he will only have the one cousin in Aus. Of course my DH has his son too, but there is a 16 year age gap and the way things are they are not together often enough to be close.


----------



## blonde_one

I'm sorry to all feeling low - Xmas is the time for family be it a family of two or three or more!  I hope you all have a great one! 

Sorry for not being around, P spilt coffee on my laptop and herself - luckily it wasn't hot but my laptop paid the price...... other than that all ok here, just finished xmas shopping.  I'm still not 100%, just waiting for hospital appointment on 31st to see what's the next step re my dodgy tummy.  I can't wait for Xmas, since hubby fell off the ladder he's not been able to get up into the loft so we've still no decorations or anything up.......... hopefully we'll sort it this weekend.  He's so busy working (heating engineers at this time of year are always in demand!).  Xmas should be fun this year with two toddlers, L runs around everywhere and P is just starting to get steadier - tree will be put up in a different room out of reach of 4 little hands!  Took them to a fun farm (soft play) yesterday (with help!) - they (and I) were up soft steps, down slides, in ball pits, in and out of cars......etc etc......... I was exhausted last night haha  Think we have 99% agreed to no more TTC, I know how lucky I was to have twins but it does mean that I also have to accept no more pregnancies or little tiny babies..... we'd love to but going to focus now on making sure these two have all they will ever need.  We are leaving 1% open as if we win the lottery we'll be going back to czech republic in a heart beat and goign for a football team!

right back to checkign my xmas cake....... had fruit soaking in brandy for weeks but never got round to making the cake til today hahaha x


----------



## reb363

Holly   His children will have aunts and uncles because he'll get married and have that side of the family   


Blonde One   - and amazing you are managing to make Christmas cake xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb, you say that, but C only has one uncle and he lives in Australia.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,
If I can not talk to you all, have a wonderful christmas with your precious darlings.. 

Note; only child thing; I have only child friends. They all loved being an only child. It is only hard when they don't get married and make family later they become very very lonely.. The ones who made children etc.. Extremly happy.. And funny enough they would like to have more children not just one.. On the other hand I have friends who has sibblings and they hav enothing in commen and wish they did not have them..Please do not worry about this only child thing.. Life has its funny ways.. Lets hope they will be just lucky ones to find happiness one way or another.

Thank you for all your support to get me where I am today.. I owe you sooo much...

And love you all very very much...

Have a great one.. And hope to see/talk in new year.. Mxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Lovely Easter Eggs,

I truly hope that each and every one of you have had a lovely Christmas

My thoughts have gone especially too GJT and Button  

Kuki i hope that you have enjoyed Sashas first Christmas and hope that Toms parents are fully ok now

Holly how are you, how is dad, hope Charley had a great time

Reb how are you my sweet, hows the lovely M

Expat, its officially New years eve for you now 
hope its a good one

Ambergem how is A on the move now eh hun

Blonde_one hope that you and the girls had a nice one

To everyone i missed 

my mum called at lunchtime, about my dad, he has alzheimers and she had an appt with his specialist who told her the end is near (coupled with his heart), she asked if i could call a truce with my sister (not a chance there) i have agreed i will be civil but thats it

We have all had viruses over christmas but beginning to feel better now
Dh has his orthopeadic appt tomorrow regarding surgery for his shoulder, then hes a new job starting on 2nd January 

For now





You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Em​


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh Donna I am truly sorry to hear such news. My thoughts are with you and your family. It is dreadful hearing such news and I think especially around this time of year. My dh lost his Father New Years Eve last year and I think its going to be tough. I send you lots of        s and kisses xxxxxx

The twinnies are doing great ladies, causing me no end of aches and pains but hey. Ive also had a viral infection in my throat and on my chest following the infection. They cant give me anything so hoepfully ill be over it in the next few days. It looks like they will make an appearance on week commencing 11th March. My Birthday is 15th so you never know. The consultant said they will make a definate decision on 34 week scan. Wow doesnt seem that long away now though.

I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas. I wish everyone a fantastic New Year and hope 2013 brings much joy to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling friends,
Wishing you all a very very happy new year. A year full of with healthy and peaciful days.
Thank you for your support and friendship in 2012. Could not cope without it all.
Love to you all.
Kukixxxxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Happy new year all! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

A very Happy New Year to everyone and their loved ones.


----------



## Kuki2010

A very happy new year I am own my own. All asleep now.. 
I don't think I will make it tonew year. Exhausted. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Happy New Year EE.  Hope 2013 brings you all only good things xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Darling Friends,
How is everyone?
Hope 2013 is going well
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

We are fine.

3 day a week plan coming to fruition in March - can't afford it financially, but also can't afford to miss this precious time with my LO any longer. So looking forward to having more time at home   

FET plans in tatters - body not responded to Buserelin at all and have a thick lining and multiple follicles in both ovaries - one is 17mm. I am on my third attempt to down regulate and have had an HCG trigger shot, a provera induced bleed and been on twice a day buserelin and only on day 6 of my cycle today. So now I have been taken off all medication and have to wait for 2 bleeds and new plans.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Money you can earn in the future.. But won't get C's early years back.. Just move on and enjoy.. 
For the treatment, give it a rest so lining get renewal and will be better I am sure..
Hope to see you two soon. Or latest once you are 3 days a week. Miss you both.. 
Happy new year darlings.
Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Very true. 
Kuki how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
We are doing well. Started giving Sasha poridge a few spoons a day. Hoping we go on to solids and she sleeps more at nights. Problem is BFing and she wakes up 4-5 times a night. Just sooooooooo tried... Beyond words..
Very busy with other things too. So far not got any thing done. But feeling the presure..
How are you? How is M? How is life?
Love. Mxxxx


----------



## reb363

Makes sense Kuki. Exhausting with one let alone two. She looks just gorgeous in pics though. Any new ones to share?


We're good. M is chatty and full of fun. Saw consultant Wed and waiting for fsh test end of month to consider options. DP mum has brain tumour. Waiting to see if benign or not so not v good start to year. Fingers crossed. 


Em how are things with your Dad. And how is Zac. 


Anyone heard news from GJT. Hoping this is a great year for all the EE. 


Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

I will pop by and do a proper catch up over the weekend but just wanted to say 

Holly    your way

Reb how are you honey hows lovely M

Kuki, ditto Reb Sasha looks beautiful in pics, any new pics to share

Just a mini update

Zachary  has been doing ok, looking like he has a UTI
Otherwise hes doing ok, hes got appts on 21st and 23rd with his specialists

Hes been referred to have op on his feet (he couldnt have it previously due to high dose steroids)
We have been to see dad today, hes so so bit difficult feeling torn as DH wishes to move back nearer south though where hes thinking i can be back within 2 hours so difficult knowing what to do 

I have been poorly since boxing day last 2 days feeling better, my bones are hurting a bit and i have now had 5 out of my 6 vit b 12 injections blimey they sting 

Anyhow Just medicated lil Z hes burning up so will pop back over weekend to do personals

Em


----------



## reb363

Em.  Sorry you've been unwell.  Probably stress?! Hope you are looking after yourself.  Good news re Zac but why feet op? 


EE - I am going to take a break from FF for a few months.  There is lots of very sad news on the over 40's board making me very anxious.  I know I shouldn't read it but I do.


Do PM me if there is any good news - Ange thinking of you especially - and lots of love and thoughts to you all.


Reb xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Reb honey take it easy. Im still here but only got up to 8 weeks left before they start me off and we meet the little precious bundles cant wait but terrified as its two. I suppose everything will work itself out and they will let me know if I do anything wrong. Did have a bit of a scare today though. Really thought they wanted to make an appearance. My stomach was quite off, going hard quite a bit and I was (tmi) as sick as a pig, which was horrid. I had pain across my stomach and in my back but its eased now so think soemthing was just resting on top of my stomach and with them both getting bigger so fingers crossed all ok and they have been very active today too bless xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If you are worried - speak to maternity triage. It might just be Braxton Hicks and the morning sickness can come back later in pregnancy.
Best to be on the safe side - they can check you for contractions by putting you on the CTG monitor and checking your cervix to ensure it is not open.


----------



## ambergem

Hello lovely EE's & chicks

A very belated Happy New Year!! Let's hope 2013 will be lucky for all of us  

Sorry for my absence, I have started a post a couple of times but keep getting interupted!

Reb- thinking of you sweetie, hope you're posting again soon. Take care  

DM- you poor thing   sorry to hear you've been unwell, what's the matter? Hope you're much better soon. How is Z now? Poor little mite has been through the mill again too, hope he's also much better. Hows he getting on at school?

Holly- Gutted to hear your tx plans have had to be put on hold for the time being   must be so disappointing after getting so far along the process. Any idea when you can get going again? How's Charly? Love hearing about him- sounds like such a clever little chap. Have you been to see Charley Bear yet? I've never heard of him- is he on CBeebies? Emilia is absolutely entranced by "In the Night Garden". I'm hoping to take her to the live show of that.

Ange- hope those funny symptoms have subsided and your little girls stay put for a while yet!  

Kuki- you are doing an amazing job!! You must be shattered! I hope that gorgeous little bubba of yours starts sleeping longer very soon!! How is Lara liking being a big sister?

BlondeOne- always lovely to hear about your girls as they're so close in age to E. are they both walking yet? I remember one of them was still bottom shuffling last time you posted. E didn't walk until 16 months, as she was a very competant bottom-shuffler!

All's pretty good with us except for my back which is still giving me problems although I think (hope  ) it's getting a little better. Still taking lots of pain killers and anti-inflammatories to get through the day   I have a apt with a spinal consultant tomorrow so will hopefully know a little more then.

Emilia is wonderful, just getting more and more cheeky and adorable every day! I LOVE being a mummy! Although her sleeping has been a little bit off recently, she used to be a great sleeper but has been waking quite a bit recently and wanting to play at 4am  

Big love to all   Expat, GJ, Button please update us soon

Amber xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Ambergem, so lovely to hear from you, lovely to hear how Emilia is getting along, yay to her walking. oh i just loved that stage with Z, i came across a video of him at a similar age to Emilia just melted my heart 

Holly sending   
How is Lovely Charley

Kuki how are those gorgeous girls of yours, we need up to date pics 

Reb hope you are ok my sweet and that gorgeous wee man too

Ange hope the girls are liking it on the inside and it was just braxton hicks fully agree with Holly though if in doubt give a call to triage, you cannot imagine how many trips i made when pg with Z  

AFM
I have booked an appointment with GP for friday, i have been experiencing migraines for a while i have amitriptyline but its not working for me fully am due a review, i have just finished my Vit b12 injections (6 over 3 weeks) they dont half sting! i will be having one every 3 months for life 
My bones are aching particularly my spine, hips and knees, i have ostopenia and my cons said that hes suprised i dont get bad back pain my spine is the worst, been very tired but i think it may be a flare of fibromyalgia

I took a call today and one of the specialist nephrologists from QMC is going to do a monthly clinic at our local hospital and hes asked for Z to be transferred to his care, i am so pleased with this, he was the original cons we were referred to one that the local cons has always liased with hes going on tuesday which saves us a 13 hr round trip on wednesday 

DH is just awaiting settlement, hes liasing with IKEA so now just to decide where to move to choice of Nottingham or Peterborough so we shall see work is still on the slim side here have even contemplated going back to work myself but my family and DH are so negative about it not giving me much confidence  

DH is watching back to the future   so might get an early night

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Amber - wonderful to hear your news of Emilia.
Charley also loves in the night garden and is talking about Iggle Piggle a lot. He was given a wooden Iggle Piggle toy in a wooden boat for Christmas and also a plastic Charley Bear and he makes them kiss and cuddle and then he kisses them and then he makes big fluffy teddy kiss them and then me. He also gives them his dummy and feeds them all milk. Very sweet. Constantly bringing me the remote control and saying Bear though....

He loves Charley Bear best. We went to the theatre on 21st Dec to see the live show and it was wonderful. DH came. Initially C was running off and he and another little girl were running up the stairs and down the other rows. There were not many people there and they were all young families anyway. I thought it would be a nightmare. But as soon as it started he was transfixed and stopped running off. He was dancing to the music and loved it all.






Em - sorry to hear you are not well on top of all the problems with Zac. I hope the job front all works out.

Charley has had flu this week. We were at playgroup on Sat and there was a little girl burning up suddenly. Her mum texted later to say her temp was 40. Next day C is really pale and sleeping in the morning and then doopy eyed at lunch. His temp was 38 and then by evening he was shivering and his temp was 39-40. I had to call in sick with him on Monday and take the day off as he would not be allowed in nursery like that. Busy week at work and I felt terrible. Interviews on Tuesday/Wednesday with lots of external candidates, so low and behold DH had to take the days off to look after him. I was worried about leaving him as he had no experience - but they had a lovely time playing with cars and watching Toy Story.

I hope he can go to nursery tomorrow as I have to work. We are innundated with flu patients in the hospital and we have loads of extra beds open for ICU.

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Just popping in whilst waiting for Z to come back from the Grandparents, hes due back at 8pm, DH is panicking because of the snow if he looks through the blinds one more time      

Holly how is Charley, hope he is feeling a little better    are you home for the weekend now 

Reb thinking of you    

Kuki how are the gorgeous girlies, is Lara liking the snow

Hope everyone is safe and warm/well

We went to the drs this morning , i have a bulging disc we know, but thinks another has slipped   i have to go for a xray of my spine next week (couldnt go today due to snow) dependant on the result, if it shows something they will bring forward my dexa scan again was due to be next august, then this august 

Have a good weekend all

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/Kuki2012/library/#/user/Kuki2012/library/?&_suid=135877955646407008238597382898

Let me know if you can see the pics?

Love. Kukixx

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Huge hugs darling.. I will pm you..

Holly,
Lara used to love Charley Bear too.

Em,
Did you go to scan? Probably not still snow under. We are home with the girls. Happy and healthy.. Thinking of you and your family.

Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Kuki

I cant see the pics it asks for a password hun 

No i havent been for the x ray as of yet hoping to go on wednesday snow permitting

Zachary was due to go to sheffield childrens this morning however we were unable to go due to transport issues and risk we may get stranded there
Think everyone had the same idea as took 2 hours to get through to the hospital to tell them
They offered an appointment of 29th April but due to antibiotics was referred to cons secretary, had a call from the prof a short while ago who has said to stop antibiotics as they are not helping since he still has the symptoms and discussed Bronchoscopy with me (it had been discussed in clinic with DH previously) so we are going ahead with that and should be in 4-5 weeks *gulp*

Tomorrow is Zacharys review with  Nephrologist who is doing a clinic locally (hopefully its not cancelled) as he is travelling up from Nottingham

I hope everyone is safe and warm   

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Good luck for today. Thinking of you. It was not easy to go to school today.. But we manage it to.. It is very rough out there.. And very cold indeed.

kuki2012 is user id
toddyaug12 is password I think.. Let me know if it works. mxxxx


----------



## reb363

Em - thinking of you.
Holly - you too - flu v nasty.
Amber - loved hearing from you.
Kuki - PM me, yours is full. Hope you are getting some sleep.


I started stims yesterday - EC in 2 weeks - very very scared  


Trying to read nothing other than this group......


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs,

Reb lovely to see you back sending lots of       

Kuki, i couldnt see pics  how is snow is Lara loving it

Hope our bump ladies are staying safe

Sorry i havent been on for a few days

Zacharys nephrologist appointment went ok, he liked this consultant better than his own lol ironically its who he should be under just he had a long waiting list! He is stable atm, the best hes been since diagnosis, however he could relapse any time, hes currently 2+ protein for 5 days so we have nurse coming monday or tuesday and kidney functions blood test should be fun not!

I have a chest infection my ribs have been so sore and have some stronger pain meds for my back (still havent had xray oops) 
this week i have seen the head of Z's school twice, am so not impressed, cant say too much as public board  but to say the education welfare officer is now involved (school knows this) and i was called yesterday to collect Z early due to abdominal pain 
I think its stress related tbh it comes on 5 minutes before leaving for school and stops once he gets home!
He had a detention yesteday can you believe it!

Pile of ironing to do (not done any for almost 2 weeks!) and rabbits to feed dont know if i mentioned here but DH got a french lop rabbit, its gigantic, Shes called Madison, bigger than my full grown rabbits and is 10 weeks old lol, well she was fine and then developed a fatal condition in rabbits called bloat, 90-95% of rabbits dont make it, although i spotted it early, worked with my breeder friend and brought her back from the brink, shes doing fine now just wont drink from a water bottle but will from a bowl, shes our first show rabbit hopefully going to her first show in March 

Em


----------



## reb363

Em -  are you feeling better?


Kuki - tried and failed to see pics   ?  Em did you manage to have a look.


I have EC Monday.  4 follicles, 2 will be ready then.


----------



## Martha Moo

hello


Reb everything crossed for you honey on Monday                                

I am lots better still bad back though, Z has been off school today poorly   he came home poorly yesterday the nurses have been today for bloods for his kidney and liver function tests and FBC poor lad

I didnt manage to view pics either, is the password case sensitive i wonder Kuki 

Hope everyone is doing ok

Em


----------



## ambergem

Poor Z   so sorry to hear he's poorly again Em, wishing him a speedy recovery. I hope your back's soon better too. I have a "worn out" disc which has also slipped and is pressing on my sciatic nerve. It gives me a lot of pain but has started to feel better recently thank goodness!!  

Reb- thinking of you and sending all the positive vibes I can muster!!            Good luck honey xxx


----------



## blonde_one

just a quickie to wish Reb all the best and positive vibes!  Em - hope Z is ok and you are feeling better.  Hiya to all - all good here - girls keeping me busy (that and tax return deadlines!) will write more next week x


----------



## Martha Moo

hello easter eggs

Blonde_one wow i cant believe the girls are 18 months where has that time gone!

Reb trigger tomorrow eh hun everything that can be crossed is crossed for you       

Ambergem, ooh sorry to hear about your back, well i have osteoparosis and my spine is worst affected sadly , its perhaps not helped by humping Z about just atm 

How is E doing 

i am feeling better just a bit worn out, Z is still poorly, we had the EWO around this afternoon to discuss his health issues and schooling, feel a little reassured though its what should have already been done already

I didnt get to bed this morning until 6am bless him, he went to sleep at 7 and woke at 9 hes on steroids and anti biotics hoping for a better night tonight

Em


----------



## reb363

Thank you so muh for the vibes EE. I really need them and they mean loads.  Have done well not reading things which scare me and just kept on our thread.  4 follicles is not a lot and I've only stemmed for 9 days as not a lot to work with - but I know miracles can happen.  I just want this so so much .......for M as well as me.


Em you must be just exhausted.  Any holidays/breaks planned.  Am sure you need one.


Ambergem - that must be really hard with a toddler.  How do you manage?


Xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - you certainly have it very tough coping with all you do - poor Zac.

Reb - so very best of all best luck for Monday. Hopefully the follicles will all have caught up. Hoping for lovely eggies. Just tell yourself it is fate and last time you tried it was not the right time.      

Blonde one - where has all the time gone?

Ambergem - sorry to hear about your back. Sciatica is horrible. I had a nasty few months of it after a riding accident. Ended up with ultrasound treatment from a physio.

Kuki - hope the girls are doing well. Must come and see you. We are off mid Feb. Have not seen the pics yet.

I must do some pics too. I keep saying I will and never get time.

Well after my last message C went to nursery on the Thursday morning and I was called out by lunchtime. C 's temp was high, but it went up and up again and by night it was 39.8 again. He as still eating/drinking a little and playing so I was not too worried. I gave some ibuprofen to lower the temp and allow him to rest and took him to the doc on Friday morning first thing. His breath smelled horrible and lymph nodes were up so it was obviously tonsillitis again and some antibiotics cleared it up very quickly.

Only a month now until I work 3 days a week! Scared about money, but loads of lovely time with C and Dad, who is getting worse memory wise, slowly but surely. I don't know how much time we have left where he can remember us. Could be 10 years, might only be a year - no one can tell me, so got to make the most of it while I can. I will regret it otherwise.

No further forward with the FET. Came off all meds on the 8th Jan and was told I would bleed within 8 days - nothing yet. I spoke to the clinic and they said it can be delayed, but I am losing heart.

Been counting up and writing a list. I can't remember all the words C has used, but I have written down more than 60! He is putting 3 words together and naming eyes ears nose and mouth. I am really pleased with his progress. Nursery is really good. I am glad we are there now - so much better than a childminder on every level. Can't believe I ever thought a childminder was better now. What was I thinking?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Holly lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear about the FET   would be lovely to see some updated pics of Charley bet hes grown so much, hes sounds like hes doing very well with his talking what a credit it is to you and all you do with him as well as hold down work as you do you should be very proud of the two of you 

Reb, sometimes less is more, quality over quantity      

GJT and Button you are always in my thoughts, hope you are being kind to yourselves   

RJS and Ange how are the bumps coming along 

Kuki how are you and your gorgeous princesses
Blonde_one, Ambergem, Ex Pat, Steph and all i missed  and  

we had a better night Z slept from 1130pm to 630am what a relief and what a difference he is much better today he ran a temp of 38.5 for 3 days he was super brave for his blood test despite, yesterday we had the EWO do a home visit, hopefully very soon things will improve with Zacharys education his attendance is 80% and they want it to be 94% however with the appropriate support its acheivable so therfore that is the plan a care plan is going to be put together, we have also been advised to apply for DLA i feel it was a positive meeting and hopefully we can move forward now without having to change schools, due to this we have decided to stay where we are and hopefully soon the job front may improve for DH

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

This flipping attendance stats for the government! I know it is meant to be beneficial for the children, but if your child is as ill as Zac is then what are you meant to do?


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Oh my dearest FF's I cannot believe we only have up to 5 weeks to meet the little bundles. I seriously cannot believe it. Everyone is so excited. I am almost ready for them, just want a double breast pump to help me with feeding, well so dh and others can help    . I have so much stuff but all good. I am in absolute agony with this spd now ladies, cant stand it. It is seriously slowing me down soooooo much. 

Reb, I have absolutely everything crossed for you darling xxxxxx

Em, my bump is extremely active and especially at night. Twin 1 seems to have a tag team theme going on with 2     quite funny to watch though and they love doing the mexican wave ha ha xxx


----------



## reb363

Ang -            Can't wait to hear.


Agghhh - bloody hell.  I was given two trigger shots and injected them both - then re-read my note from the consultant that said to inject one not two.  Now feeling panicky that I've had too much - and to top it all went on to the cycle board for a little look - which I promised I wouldn't do - and scared myself to death reading a heartbreaking story about one of the cyclers.  What is wrong with me -


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Don't panic Reb - what is done is done and sometimes they give higher doses to ensure the eggs are matured properly. 
What have you injected exactly? I can look it up.

Here is the dosage from the Pregnyl data sheet - it says 5000-10,000 units is the range.

In the female_In combination with FSH or HMG, promotion of controlled superovulation in medically assisted reproduction programmes._5,000-10,000 IU hCG 30 - 40 hours after the last FSH or HMG injection. Pregnyl should not be administered if the following criteria have not been met: at least 3 follicles greater than 17mm in diameter are present with 17ß estradiol levels of at least 3500 pmol/L (920 picogram/ml). Oocyte collection is carried out 32 - 36 hours after the hCG injection.


----------



## reb363

Hi Holly. Thanks   I had ovitrelle and took 2 x 250. 
And I have 3 - possibly 4 follies. Not sure why he gave me 2 if he only wanted me to take one  
Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have you called the clinic?
The max dose of Ovitrelle is 250.
Not much you can do about it now.
The over dose section said that the effects of an overdose are unknown, but could result in OHSS - if you have 4 follicles that is less likely.

Sure you will be fine. Might have to have a longer time until OTD though to clear it all out.


----------



## reb363

Clinic closed at weekends. But I realised from reading what other people are doing that the second one was something you are meant to take a few days after egg collection to help with implantation.  Makes me cross they didn't explain that to me.  Really feel like I've messed everything up and that my eggs are going to be negatively affected by the overdose of it.


----------



## ambergem

Flippin heck Reb, that's terrible that it wasn't explained to you   , you shouldn't have to find out for yourself what you're supposed to take and when, that's their job! If it makes you feel any better I did stuff wrong on my sucessful cycle because I misunderstood the instructions and it all turned out great! I really hope it'll all be ok for you too- as Holly said it'll probably just mean it'll take longer to get out of your system. Good luck sweetie, thinking of you lots     xx


----------



## reb363

Thanks Ambergem    


Feeling really low.  Got 2 eggs but they didn't comment on quality - whereas the 2 people in cubicles either side of me (with partners there holding their hands just to make me feel even more crap) were told that they had a great collection (12-20 eggs) and they all looked brilliant quality.  


Now just waiting but not expecting good news really and even the consultant said we might not get to transfer.  boo.  why did I put myself through this again


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Because a try at something you want is better than not trying at all Reb. Better to have loved and lost that to have never loved at all, as they say.   
You have double the chances that you did with Max and look how brill that is!

I was down in my last cycle when I did not get as many eggs as the first cycle - but it turned out much better. Keep going Reb !


----------



## reb363

yes true - that is why.     I like that.


Just had a ridiculous call from the consultant to tell me how disappointed he was with the fact that 2 of my follicles were empty and so he was fooled into thinking I had responded better than I did.  And that it was a shame that I had said I wanted ISCI when I got to the clinic as he wanted to do IVF and thinks that would have given me a better chance of fertilisation.  I said he needed to discuss that with me in advance then as I've always had ICSI with him before (6 rounds after no fertilisation first time).  He said I had just wasted £1000.  Super.  I've known him for years so I know what he's like but honestly!!!! - when I said was there anything useful we learned he said - just that you are a few years older now.  Not what you need to hear before you go to bed.  


If I didn't know for a fact that it takes only one and ISCI is fine I'd be totally floored


----------



## blonde_one

Reb stay strong x

CM sorry you seem to be going thru a lot again, take care x

Mum had a stroke in Sat am.back home tonight thank for neigh on normal too!
Dad had foot op 2wks ago so not mobile. I've had to move in and help with dogs, dad and visiting hospital. Am shattered! Girls snoring away in travel cots if lucky i'll get a whole nights sleep soon! Up again at 6.30 to  do dogs again *sigh*


----------



## reb363

Blonde One    that's an awful lot to cope with.  Sending you love and hoping your mum and your Dad make a strong recovery very soon.  


Night EE.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blonde One     

It is the anniversary of my mum's passing (4th Feb) and I received a phonecall to say that mum's sister is dying - the same day 13 years on - how weird? I am not too upset as the poor woman has been in a nursing home not knowing who or where she is for the last 10 years. It will be a blessing and a release. RIP

Reb - surely older eggs do not fertilise with IVF as they are tougher? And assisted hatching often advised?


----------



## reb363

. Sorry Holly. However expected it always stirs up other emotions. Sending you love and thoughts to your auntie. 

Re tx yeah you'd think but he says not. He said since isci has been introduced success rates haven't changed much - more due to better knowledge and incubation and it's really only necessary for male factor. He also said interestingly that the UK was the only country where you pay more for it. Everywhere else in Europe it's the same. I think the thing that's annoyed him in my case is that you risk losing an egg doing it and we don't have any room for error. 

Bit late to decide that. 

What are you doing up at 2am?? 

XxX


----------



## reb363

Both made it through the night


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Thinking of you.. We do it because we know eventually it works.. But so hard to keep on going..     

Blond one,
Goodness..      HOpe mum and dad feels better very soon. Take good care of you..

Holly,
Sending    ..

We are getting our kitchen done. That is why I can not log in everday.. But you all are always in my mind.. Specialy Reb I know it is difficult days..

Love to you all.

Mxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Blonde_one    
Wishing speedy recoverys for your parents and some much needed sleep soon

Holly sending      how is C

Reb   to those 2 embies making the grade     they soon become a brother/sister for M 

Kuki how are the gorgeous girls

Ange cant believe how close you are to meeting your girls 

 all around

AFM, 
Z went back to school yesterday tonight hes running a temp again
I am at the stage where i am trying to remember what a full nights sleep is 
We bought him a little treat today of a spiderman costume hes so cute in it 
Other news we are now on the www
For news on our bunny world the link is in my profile (no pics of me hehe) but our plans and pics of our bunnies, 2 more are due to be joining the clan over the next few months and Zachary will be taking some out into competitions a real family affair 

Em


----------



## reb363

Blonde One - how are your parents.   hope you are coping okay.


Em - god you must be just exhausted.  I don't know how you do it.  Bet Zac looks gorgeous as spiderman - so tough he has to go through all this.  Hope his bunny is cheering him up.


Kuki - what are you having done to kitchen.  Is a nightmare with a baby too?


Holly, Ambergem, Ange - how are you?


I am PUPO x 2   


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

C is a bit better thanks!
My aunt died last night - blessed relief. Just spoken to my cousin and apparently she has not been out of bed for 3 months and has been unable to do anything for 10 years.
Funeral will be near my Dad's place next week or the week after, hopefully coincide when I have some annual leave. Charley will be able to meet some of the family at last.


Reb - how exciting !!! PUPO yippeeee


----------



## reb363

Oh that's good to hear re Charlie and lovely that he will be able to meet the family.  Albeit in sad circumstances.  



Thanks for   


xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Holly so sorry to read the sad news about your aunt    
Nice that Charley will get to meet other family members although wish it could be better circumstances

Reb Yay Yay heck double YayYay

Now listen little ones burrow deep into mummy pretty please      
lots of stickness coming 

Blonde_one hows things with you

AFM 
Health Visitor is visiting on Wednesday (following up from the EWO)
We had a surveyor round today (glad i dont own the house now) they need to put in a whole new ceiling in the kitchen oh great, damp proof one of our kitchen walls, new work to the bathroom ceiling and walls and there was me about to start decorating glad i held off now!

Sneak preview of our website
*Click Here*
We have a new bunny arriving on tuesday, another 2 weeks after and a final one joining the clan in 8-10 weeks 

Em

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Cute bunnies! I used to have inni bunnies - but they ate the skirting board, the curtain and tore wallpaper off the wall, so they went into a hutch!


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I am so very sorry. RIP for your Auntie.. 
When do you go there? Any chance coming to us? Unfortunately flat is in a tip and new kitchen is stacked up in the lounge waiting to stored. We are here next week than 16th of feb we go to Essex to Parents for 9 days. We are hoping we come back to finish product but I bet it won't be the case.. 

Reb,
Thinking of you... Stay positive please!!!!!   

Em,
I hope all that work not going to be done while you are at home? 


We are still suffering with cold but a bit better. So much to do not enough time or energy. But I am very happy.. Enjoying Sasha to full. She is a darling.. 


Love to you all.

Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GRRRRRRRR     

Charley has Hand Foot and Mouth and we are off work AGAIN.

Only week before last he was off with flu and tonsilitis, now this! Same pattern - try to take him back on Thursday to nursery and new symptoms. Monday we were called at 4.30pm due to temperature and he had slept all day. Tues off as policy in nursery is 24 hours without temperature. 
Few spots on face yesterday and I thought it was just teething.
Now spots on hands and feet in flurries that fade and 1-2 blisters.

I don't feel well now either   My friend caught it off her LO and was ill for a week with severe blisters all over her hands and feet and they peeled off like burns.


----------



## reb363

aggghhhh - your poor thing.  Awful.  Will write when home from work.  Until then


----------



## blonde_one

reb - congrats on being PUPo! x

Holly - sorry re your loss.  Hope Charlie is better soon!

Kuki - hope all is ok 

DM - good luck with HV.  We have so much work to do on the house but at least it's warm, at my parents it's freezing   

hiya to all

sorry a quickie again - mum much better, out of hospital on monday evening - so on 3rd day after stroke!  now got an infection ......... but ok.  I have had day off to come home with girls whilst my brother went over to parents place - had dentist, 2 clients and been shopping for an outfit for my cousin's eldest daughter's wedding.  We've arranged to get someone in to do the dogs so that we can go.  Right must rush - drying cothes, hubby bathing the girls and I need a shower before getting back to parent's place and do the last dog let out and check at 10pm....... hope the girls sleep well tonight!  I actually got a full night last night!  take care all x


----------



## reb363

Hi Blonde One. How's your mum? Hope you're not too exhausted with everything; stress and physically. 


Holly - are you doing okay? How's C now? Did you get f&m too? M has been ill too - just the cough thing. 


Kuki - how's kitchen going? Is Sasha sleeping? Does Lara like the snow? 


Em - how was hv today? -and how is Zac and the bunnies? 


Ang - I'm getting v excited for you. What's the plan?    

Amber gem -  


Afm. Wired on steroids. Look like   Starting to think of nothing else but pink sticks - sometimes hope, mostly fear. Eating like   Classic week 2 of 2ww.  We've all been there.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - yes I did get HF&M and I am really poorly with it. Not been able to go to my Dad's as I really don't want to infect him. I have been signed off sick from work for a week as I can't risk infecting my colleagues or patients.

It started with severe flu like symptoms with high temp and shivering. My hands felt like I had picked nettles and I had a few spots on my hands. But worst of all I have a mouth full of ulcers (about 30) which is making eating and drinking almost impossible. I am using a pain killing mouthwash and have antibiotics in reserve. 

Bloody miserable.

Not long to wait now Reb and I am hoping    for you.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly I hope you are feeling better very very soon hon     xxx

Reb, I am so excited to hear your news hon. I saw midwife yesterday and she said 'oh my, you are showing bigger than 33+ (really you figure?? ha ha) and after a long nice chat she said 'so other than the constant heartburn, sickness, lack of sleep, spd, swelling, you feel ok?' and my reply was 'well seeing as thoI am fine yes' ha ha funny and not funny ha ha. She thinks they may well make an early appearance by beginning March and I must say im with her on that. I am at my ante natal and consultant appt next week to discuss the date etc but I think it will be before so they better get their skates on and be prepared for these two hee hee     xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

God sometimes typing is dreadful..... I meant to type after midwife said that to me 'well seeing as though you put it like that I am fine ha ha......' damn swollen fingers     xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ange - so excited for you! Not long now. Hope you have all your bits and pieces ready. It was hard enough buying for one baby when pregnant with one baby - let alone shopping for 2 babies when pregnant with 2 and huge. Must be running out of room in that tummy for the 3 of you to live comfortably under the same skin!
Bet you can't wait for kisses and cuddles.

Blonde One how is it juggling everything now - is your mum and dad better? You must be running around like a mad thing.

Em - how is Z?

Reb - is Z better from his cough too?

C has a bit of a cough today. Trying to ignore it a bit as I can't be doing with yet another illness. Chicken Pox has been confirmed spreading throughout his nursery - so he will either have picked it up or will have missed it by the time we return. One of his little friends has it round the corner, but he have not seen her.

Also, not only did my Aunt die last week, DH's uncle died at the weekend. He was in a hospice with cancer. So two funerals to attend.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Oh goodness all these funerals.. Take good care.. Thinking of you.. At least one week with your preciuos.. How is C doing?

Reb,
Lara love the snow but I am glad it is all over.. Sasha slept for 7hr for two days. But now we have gone to normla of not sleeping.

Angela,
Sooooo exciting.. you are nearly there.. 

Blodn one, hopefully you are coping..

Life is just unbelieavable.. never ending and full of with challenging days.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly sweetheart      xxx. You are so right about the lack of room for 3 of us. I think they are winning the battle though      little munchkins. I am soooooo restricted now cant walk properly due to the weight and spd but not long so bearing it nicely hon. I have got almost everything apart from my breast pump. I have done very well I think but probably a good move ha ha. Been thinking of you loads hon xxx

Reb, sweety I cannot believe you haven't crumbled yet. I always did but im just so impatient xxx

Kuki, lovely to hear from you. I hope the family are all well. I dont personally like the snow but all little ones do so its fine xxx

I hope everyone is doing ok. Anyone heard from GJ. I really hope she is ok xxx


----------



## reb363

Not long now Ang. Do you ever hear from RJS? Not long for her too I think.  Amazing Easter babies. I can't wait. 

Holly omg sounds absolutely horrific. Poor you. Hope you are all feeling better now. 

Kuki - have fun w/e and break at T parents. Will be great to get away. I think kitchen is heart of home and it's really hard when it's disrupted. 

AFM Of course I've crumbled!!! Tested today BFN. Not expecting it to change. Consultant letter says test Sunday which is quite early 11dp2dt - so might allow my dreams to drift to Monday - and then stop the drugs there. I'm afraid I really don't think I'll be lucky this time as by 9dp2dt Max was bright and shiny line on my poas. But I guess you never know as there are exceptions.

I was thinking of GJ and Button lots today too. I can't wait for the post from them with good news and hope it's sooner xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had to test on day 17 after egg collection and the line was feint with C.

Don't give up hope.


----------



## reb363




----------



## reb363

Oh dear. Not a good Sunday. The test was negative and consultant said stop drugs and wean off steroids. 
And my partner of 8 years left me because family life isn't what he wants (he never said he did tbh but he did try). Thank goodness for my lovely boy xx


----------



## blonde_one

reb *huge hugs* 

just a quickie - do I ever do anything different?!?!?! - hope all are ok

Have been home for 24hrs now off back to parents again......... I'm being selfish but I so wanna be home and just have fun with the girls instead of walking dogs, cooking, nappy changing, walking dogs, etc etc....... I don't seem to have time to enjoy the girls at the moment and they don't sleep as well in travel cots so I'm not getting uninterrupted nights and so getting sh*tty with everyone    Mum recovering brilliantly after her infection but now got a cold too so feeling iffy again and not able to try and do much with the dogs yet.  Dad's foot is getting better but he's still unable to wander outside and definitely not up to dog walking..... I swear it's made me think more re about the number of dogs to have when the girls are older   Right off I go again.......    to all x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb?      

You sound remarkably stoical for someone who has had a    day.

It does sound early to give up - how many days post egg collection are you?

As for your partner.   I am not sure what to say. It does not sound like he has been particularly there for you (bit like my DH) through this and if you want different things out of life then not much point. (bit like my DH)     


Blonde One - such a lot of hard work - you deserve an   award!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs, 

Sending big    to Reb, you have been through so much in the time i have known you through the easter Eggs thread

I just wondered how far past EC are you  does your clinic do bloods, i personally wouldnt feel comfortable stopping meds until 16 days past EC each and every embie is different dont want to give false hope or anything hun

Blonde_one agree with Holly on the angel award!

Holly i hope you are feeling better

I dont know where the day has gone today!
This morning DH went to gym, lunchtime we cleaned out the outdoor bunnies, moved some bunnies around then this afternoon we went to my parents for Sunday dinner, came home Z has gone to bed, hes looking forward to seeing his friends tomorrow but not to school quite sad, early night tonight as been getting up a few times a night with him 

I am off to see the GP on thursday, the result from my spinal x ray is in and needs further action  pain was that bad last night i almost got up for the oramorph 

  all around

Em


----------



## reb363

I know. I'm a bit uncomfortable with it but it's still bfn today (12dp2dt).   


Really sorry about your X-ray and terrible to be in so much pain -especially when you need to be up in the night so can't knock yourself out. Hope z has better day. Xxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Reb sweetheart I am so so sorry to hear such heartbreaking news. It is so sad that I have read so many people splitting up during this journey for different reasons. I know you will be good but it will take time. Really upsetting to hear about the BFN too darling       xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - sorry to hear about your back. Hope it is not major things needing to be done. It is the last thing you need.

 managed to eat today without using the pain killing mouthwash first. First day I've been able to eat without too much agony. Think the ulcers are finally healing.

OMG I would not wish Hand, Foot and Mouth on anyone!


----------



## reb363

Thanks Ange.  I'm more cross than anything.  It's tricky times as his Mum has just been diagnosed with brain tumour and so I'm just trying to keep silent and see what pans out - rather than say lots of the furious things I am busy thinking - as hormones are still flying around me.  Though I did stop the drugs today and drink tea.  Can't help but just try one more stick tomorrow though - just incase..... How the mind is a bad thing.


Em - how are you feeling?


Holly- aghh just sounds totally vile - I think I might need something like that to shift the ivf pounds.  Been eating for triplets.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb - he is probably in turmoil and lashing out. Good to stay silent for now. As they say you can't unsay things. Good for you to be so composed when you must be sad.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Reb   
Holly   

Ange, cant believe how soon you will be meeting your babies  

Kuki is it half term this week for Lara  hope Sasha is doing well

Blonde_One how are you doing hope you have some me time scheduled soon

I am okish, tired.com Z has been up for 3 hours for too long now, i was in bed by 9 last night i rang the dr yesterday (hes complaining of pain in his knee and ankle) Paracetamol isnt helping they said earliest appt is 27th OMG DH rang and got one this morning for tomorrow morning, Z is still having problems at school and i think that tiredness isnt helping bless him, DH is collecting him from school tomorrow and Mum is taking me shopping 

Em


----------



## reb363

Hello Em - hope you are asleep!

Holly how is F&M? 

Blonde One - how are family and how are you coping?

Ange - hope SPD not too bad. I hated that towards the end so can't imagine what it must be like with twins!

Thank god my period has finally come as I was kind of half wondering if I might have been pg - as pokey pains. But now I can stop buying mulitpacks of first response and spend my money on better things. Seeing DP at weekend so hopefully we can find a way forwards that is good foe everyone. And I have decided I will try again. Slightly obsessively but there we are!!! So DP will either need to get on board with that or not. eeeek.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

LOL reb, yes i was in bed!
Not sure about asleep though!

boohoo to AF, hope you can find something lovely to spend the money and hope the weekend with DP goes smoothly as can be extra big    to you and M

Holly how are you

Yesterday we had the nurse around, she was totally stunned with Z's behaviour, she thinks the steroids have left him with a behavioural problem, however that said he only has the problem on school days, hes been having issues since September and now i am looking at moving schools for him, the HV wants to organise a meeting with the Education Welfare Officer, the nurse and us as the care plan is still not in force almost 6 months after it should have been.  I just    not being able to make this better for him  tbh not suprising he doesnt sleep is it 

I dont want him to lose his friends hes some strong bonds  
I have arranged to see the deputy head tomorrow, he actually cant see a problem with Z (he taught him on tuesday) but to collect him and him burst into tears daily is so so hard

Soon be time to collect him 

Em


----------



## reb363

Em       that's just awful  -poor Zac.  I'm shocked that they still don't have a care plan in place.  Steroids affect sleeping too no? - Has Zac told you why he is crying?   Sending you and him lots of


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello,

Reb, thinking of you this weekend, hope the AF isnt too horrid   

Reb, i think steroids affect sleep whilst on them though hes not on them now his cons says that the high doses for 2 years are still in his system, not sure if this is right or not (holly is he right)

Had a meeting with head today, he says we are to have a weekly meeting on a wednesday so we can all work together, Z cries as he dislikes the teacher its knocking his confidence as he gets no praise even when hes done something to earn it all negative feedback is given no postives bless him, my parents picked him up from school today and hes still asleep (the head doesnt seem to think Z needs part time days though) so no doubt will be a sleepless one i was in bed last night at 9pm 

I saw the GP this morning i have spondylitis/arthritis all down my spine as well as ostopenia i have been referred for physio although no appts until 9th April   She gave me some piriton for Z to try might help with the sleep problem

My uncle has just rang, he didnt even know about Z hes invited us to his sons wedding  next month its over 100 miles aways so we shall see 

DH is cooking what i dont know, think might have a glass of wine with whatever he serves  

Wishing everyone a good weekend, will pop in sunday to do personals

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Steroids don't stay in the system, but they may suppress the adrenal glands, so that they can't respond to physically stressful events.

Normally if you had injury, surgery or an infection, your adrenal glands secrete natural steroids to deal with the crisis. If you have had a lot of extra steroids, the glands get switched off somewhat and if a crisis comes along you can't deal with it. This is why we give patients who have had a lot of steroids a steroid card to alert doctors that a shot of hydrocortisone might be what the patient needs.

Steroids can cause sleep disturbance and psychotic reactions in some people if given too late in the day. They should be taken in the morning.


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks Holly

Yes Z has a steroid card

hes currently running a temp of 39 complaining of sore throat  been out of sorts since yesterday he slept 2 hrs in afternoon, 10pm til 8am 

We got the appointment for his Bronchoscopy through today its 5th March eek

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Em


----------



## reb363

XX


And special   to Zac xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Reb how was your weekend 

Holly how are you and C

Ex Pat where are you hope all is going ok

Kuki hows you and the girls

Blonde One hows the family 

HV came yesterday to do the CAF form (paperwork in prep for the care plan) 
We mentioned the sleep thing and she doesnt think its right
Yesterday he was up from 1230am until 6am today he was up at 430 tired.com!

Mum is taking me shopping, i am going to try and get some plain curtains for his room see if makes any difference

Love to all
Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi lovely ladies I hope you are all ok. Sorry for the me post but I need to rest up. I have been in hospital since Thursday as started with contractions. Turns out  they believe I have a water infection or something that triggered them as I  wasnt in full blown labour as such. They kept me in for monitoring until this  afternoon, had lots of tests and scans etc, all ok except one twin doesnt have  as much fluid as the other now, but shes ok. I am booked for section 11th March  but I really believe we will go before then as twin 1 is fully engaged and twin  2 has moved down quite low too so loads of pressure now. I am glad to be home  where its much comfier but its given me a taste of whats to come imminently  (cannot wait now). I will try to keep up and let you all know how were doing darlings. Lots of love to everyone     xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh good luck!!! Can't wait to hear the news of the princesses!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Ange, wow so close to meeting your princesses 

Holly how are you and C, are you getting better from the HFM 

Reb how are you and M well i hope

Kuki hope you, L and S are all ok

Blonde One how are  you and the girls

RJS how are you and bump do let us know 

Button and GJT think of you both often   

AFM,

Nothing much to report, ooh DH starts job tomorrow, its not long term but for a few months hopefully 
Yesterday we went to book cake for Z's birthday next month (hope he dont change his mind again lol)
He has his bronchoscopy on tuesday afternoon so is just in school tomorrow
He has a lovely outfit for Wedding next week  
Only other news is that our magpie rabbit (rare colour) has had 3 babies 
I witnessed her delivering the last one shes doing well, babies are 2 days old, one looks to be magpie and 2 lilac (this is her 2nd litter she had 2 last April but were stillborn sadly) shes a very good mum  this will be her only litter and have homes lined up already 

On thursday Z slept from 5pm until 6am      sadly a one off    
Friday was 10 up at 3 and 5 and last night he went at 8 up at 1030 and 1230 and for the day at 6 it feels like mid afternoon already     

Love to all i missed will pop in Wednesday 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - lovely baby rabbits - how cute!
Good luck for DH job.
Good that Z slept at least once. Shows he can sleep sometimes! Hope you get a few more nights of rest.

Yes we are all better from the HF+M. C has a little snotty nose that has become full blown man flu in DH. I won't say anything though because I know how nasty the HF+M was in me compared to C. Kids seem to get somethings very mildly compared to adults. Always seem to have one virus or another.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,
I am having a nightmare days. Firs one was kitchen which is almost finished.
But real nightmare is Lara has got nits.. Fighting with them. I am itching like mad.. I must have them too. Doing treatments and combing.. Today I bought more other things. And will do them tonight.
Sorry got ot go.. 
Love you all.. Thinking of you all as usuall. Mxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Hope you are all ok  

Kuki - yuk hope you manage to get rid of them.......... am sure I'll have many a nit when the girls grow 

HH hope C is all clear now and DH not having man flu for long!

reb - how you coping?  hope you and DH manage to talk etc 

Ange - you've kept them cooking longer than I did so they well done you!  Best wishes for a nice birth no matter how they come! x

DM  - hope Z and the baby rabbits are all good.  Bet you felt good after a sleep! x

I'm now back home full time and back to going over to help a couple of times a week...it's lovely! and obviously great that my parents are managing albeit at a slower pace.  Mum has realised she can't get to crufts this year but we will be going as MIL and family were going to meet us there.......  Just hope DH remembers it's mothers day and not just for his mum!  O that sounds so selfish! oh well haha  right back to trying to catch up and get my place sorted .........  girls back into a routine and sleeping thru every night bar one since Wednesday  x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Blonde_one, glad your parents are managing albeit at a slower pace
would love to go to crufts we tend to watch on tv lol

Kuki eek nightmare are nits, we get a weekly txt about them but so far we havent had any remember my sisters children having them complete nightmare i ended up with them a time or two how horrid for the little ones, a little girl at school has unconfirmed nits and today Z said she needs head and neck anti itch shampoo (think he meant head and shoulders!)

Holly fab news that you are ok after the HFM
mmm well Z last night excelled himself  
Went to bed at 9, he was up 11, 1, 3 (willow was up at 4) Z up just before 6 i do think he has a bit of seperation anxiety, i have the date for the CAF meeting at school (22nd March)

Took Z to dentist after school (he looked so young!) then insulted me by asking repeatedly if i was sure i was Z's mum i looked a little old DH says i should complain thankfully he isnt my dentist!

Z has been wheezing and coughing, we called the hospital as his bronchoscopy is tomorrow lunchtime, they said to take him and they will assess him if the cough is too bad then cancel due to the GA

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Bloody Dentist.. You should have teld him off.
Poor darling Z.. Good luck for tom..

Blond one,
Glad girls are sleeping through.. Wow.. Weldone to darlings.. And glad mum and dad are coping better.. 
Lets hope your girls are not gonna get them.. It is horrible. Tonight we are ill lotion and will do over night with it. And many many combing days to come.. I will have to repeat the over night lotion in 7 days.. I am hopin git will be over in 3 weeks.

Problem is our cosiune P has them and my SIL is not that great with things like this.. We are suppose to be going to hols with them in Aug to France. I can not go thourgh this again. I don't know what to do. I did buy alot of Tea Tree oil and shoompoes.. I am hoping it will do the trick and keep them away..

Love to you all..

Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Are all the kids in school being treated at the same time, as if not it will keep going around and around.

They were selling off some stuff in the pharmacy to the staff as they are refurbing, and I got one of these, as I am sure it is only a matter of time.

If you like I can see if there are any left for sale in our tea room box and post it to you?

http://www.chc.org/homedir/thebugbusterkit.cfm

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh yes please Holly. Not sure where it came from. School or Polly. We spend half term with Polly. I really think it came from her. How I will go to holidays with them I do not know.. SIL does not do it properly I am sure.. I am constantly writing so she gets the hint but I bet she does not.. 

I have a daily shompoo suppose to keep them away. I bought tea tree oil and washed our hairs this morning in a shompoo with it. And her hair is all tight up. I am hoping we won't get it back but combing will be carry on full stop.

We did the overnight treatment last night for all of us except Sasha. I can not see any on her hair. I really hope she does not get it.. 

I just did not need this now where I have so much to do.. 

I am itching like mad not sure if they are nits or my head.. I comb for an hr or so this morning nothing came out.. 

Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Em - bloody dentist - outrageous. Bet you thought of lots of things you might have said afterwards! That said some girls did ask me if I was Max's nan    Baby bunnies for spring - how cute!  Hope job goes well for DH. 


Ang - ooh. So close now. And you've done amazingly. 


Kuki - nits. I hear they only like v clean hair. They are so normal but so horrible aren't they. 


EE - here's a wierd thing. I'm so thrilled for and excited to hear about my EE /FF babies - but with my Nct friends who are now on to number two and about to have them, it makes me feel like a punch in the stomach. 


Things good at home on all fronts and M said his first sentence "I want more cake!" - that's my son!!! Still so gutted about last cycle and desperate now to try again - eeeek. 


Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs 

Wow so close to our mini eggs arriving!

Z hasnt had his bronchoscopy, it was cancelled, the anaesthetist felt he wasnt well enough, he had had a temp overnight on monday, coughing needing his salbutamol rescue treatment so hes being rescheduled

Reb aaw bless M thats so cute

I know what you mean about impending EE/FF babes and others from elsewhere sometimes leave me with belly ache 

Oh yes spring bunnies, well there is 2 of them not 3 DOH i had looked at the same baby twice bit difficult in early days, but both are doing well, dreading leaving them for the weekend, well that said, it will just be Saturday i wont see them, come sunday they may be out of the nest and then i can get pictures if i am right by my guess, we have a lilac and a blue magpie, if the blue magpie is a male he will probably stay here as the magpie colour is rare (have been offered hundreds for mummy bunny) for my show stock 

Well Z is at the drs at 5 so must get myself moving

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb -  know exactly what you mean - some of my friends are having baby 2 or even 3!!!
I am happy for them but sad my cycle did not work out and now when I have another I will be so far behind - if that EVER happens   

Em - don't rabbits sometimes - cough - eat a baby if their instinct dictates? I know when I had the pregnant gerbils home for the weekend she gave birth and ate the babies - I had to go in and explain that I had not stolen the babies.  

Kuki - how are the little critters - eliminated I hope.   I forgot to look in the box at work, but having to pop in on my day off tomorrow and on Sat I am working so will see if it is still there and hope there are some kits left to buy.

Can't wait for news of the mini eggs!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Morning ladies just to let you know im still here and the twins are getting ready for their first ever appearance. I still think the premiere will be just before 11th as they want to make sure we all know whose boss     The little munchkins are certainly making an impression. Everyone is eagerly awaiting a show ha ha.

Love to everyone     xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ange,
Sooo exciting...

Reb,
I know darling Reb.. Iknow..      

Holly,
Don't stress. Tonight I did another treatment to her.. My sister is giving her a shower as I write.. Next is me.. But 1st I ahve to feed them all than I can give Sasha to my sister to do  mine.. 

Don't lose the hope.. Stay positive adn enjoy darlings..

Love to you all. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi all,

Had Charley's hospital appointment today and he has to have an operation in the summer.   Telling myself it is fine and there is little risk, but can't help but worry about my bright little button going under anaesthetic and being cut. There is always some risk.
It is to protect him in later life from getting cancer of the testicle. One of them twisted and died off when it was developing in the womb, and the little piece that is left can turn nasty when they hit the teenage years, so best if it is removed now and the other one is fixed so it can't twist - as he only has one he does not want to lose it.

Also today I have news to report that Charley taught me something today that I did not know for the first time! I have been quite shocked and amazed at how clever they can be at this age. I genuinely did not know the sign language for Mr Tumble. I happened to mention Mr Tumble and he started doing the correct sign (I later found out) and saying Tumble over and over (which he has not said before). He is copying every word I say at the moment. We are at well over 100 words now.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Holly WOW at Charley hes as bright as a button
They are like sponges absorbing everything in arent they

BTW, sometimes rabbits do eat their young although normally only if they think somethings wrong, DH thinks i picked the same rabbit twice as they are in the basement and its dark and where shes built nest is in a corner not that accessible, whichever i dont mind the 2 are doing well, one crawled out of the nest and then crawled back in i am dreading leaving them for the weekend (our friend comes in to feed etc) they may have their eyes open when we return hopefully

Kuki hope you get the nits under control they are awful

Ok signing off until Monday Easter Eggs

big special Hello to Ange, when i return her princesses will be here wow

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,

Well we are eggs free. I did the last long treatment last night. All washing is on 90C..

Absolutely shattered but hopefully that is it.. Nits fight is over.

Tom is still tiling in the kitchen. We are hoping that should finish by this friday. Weekend will be busy setting the kitchen for good.

Holly,
What are you doing on 21st? Thursday? If not we see each other after Easter?

Em,
How are you and most importantly Z? Hope all okay?

Reb,
You okay? Quiet?

Thinking of you all.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies, I have only just got out of hospital so heres my news. Section was the most traumatic experience of my life but ill explain why another day. Then no matter what we go through my two little princesses were worth anything. Keira Mai was born on 11th March at 10.36am, weighing 5.11. Kayla Jorga was born at 10.37am weighing 5.14. Both our darlings are adorable (pics to follow) but Keira developed jaundice and when her count was done it was so high she need urgent special care, which luckily she was only away from me for a couple of days incubated and blasted with phototherapy and on antibiotics. That was the worst moment ever and the most traumatic but gladly her levels have dropped and we are now home. Ladies I can only repeat what the others have said, you truly are in for such a treat with the little ones. I feel truly blessed. 

I thank each and everyone of you for all the well wishes, and asking about us. I havent had chance to look back yet but I will and hopefully catch up with everyone shortly. All my love Ange, Michael, Keira and Kayla xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yippee !!!
to Kayla        

and Keira       



Charley was in SCBU after a week with severe jaundice. dehydration, high sodium and weight loss of 15.6%. He was a hair's breadth from exchange transfusion and a coma. We had to have a cranial ultrasound after a few weeks to check for any brain bleeds.

I know how that feels     

Why was the section traumatic? Again mine was not too plain sailing with the spinal being done 4 times - 3 times by an incompetent junior who then still did not achieve a block and them saying they would either have to do the spinal again, or cut me and see if I could feel it and then give me an emergency GA. The actual op and birth was OK, but then I lost 1L of blood and was in shock shaking uncontrollably for ages and could not hold Charley. 

As you say you do anything to have your miracle safe and sound!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Ange, so lovely to hear from you
 on the safe arrival of Keira  and Kayla 
Hope that things are settling down and you are recovering well from the C section

Kuki  may they stay gone forever
How are the girls

Holly how are things with you, hows C, is dad ok 

Reb hope that you and M are well, are you planning his 2nd birthday yet 

How is everyone else
RJS how long until your wee one is due, must be imminent

AFM
Had a lovely weekend away last weekend 
Nice to meet up with my best friend, we have been friends since school, we started ttc same time her DD is 21 and wow Z is 4 going on 40 lol
Went to visit MIL grave   and went out for meal with BIL and visited him at home saturday evening then we had the wedding on Sunday and came home sunday evening.
Last time we went there Z ended up in A&E so was thankful he was ok this time around!
He went to see orthopeadics on Monday and has been booked in for his surgery and hes going to the childrens hospital and they will get the respitory specialist to carry out the bronchoscopy at the same time to cut down on the GA 
Rabbit news . . . .
"babyblue" had its eyes open when we came home  smiles turned to   however, it had a little blood blister on its back which seemed to shrink on Wednesday "bramble" opened its eyes, thursday they both came out for a photo shoot, closer inspection i was concerned it couldnt use its rear right leg, i went to drs (for my back) then went to feed and check, Bramble was out the nest, Babyblue had sadly died i feel it was natures way  Z was upset but we have buried babyblue and Z has made a little cross for them.

Bramble is doing really well, hopping around starting to eat hay will try and upload a pic they are on my iphone atm i can upload to ** but not to here 

I have Z's SEN meeting tomorrow morning and CAF meeting on wednesday although may be changed as his nurse is on annual leave!

Love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - did not know Z needed orthopod surgery too - what is that for?
Poor little mite.

Sad about bunny. Not much luck. Glad Bramble happy and hoppy.

Kuki, not sure what I am doing this week. Dad in a pickle - some bloke trying to persuade him to sell him the house   Keeps knocking on the door. First it was the car he wanted to buy, now the house. Wants to come around on Wednesday to start helping Dad clear out the garage.   

I do not know if he is genuine or not. Written a nice letter saying get formal valuations etc and had told him to leave whatever possessions he does not want and he will clear it. But I don't trust anyone. He obviously wants to make a mint. House needs refurb. 

At least it seems Dad might want to move closer to me though. Making Dad think about it more. Perhaps I should get the house valued and see what this man has to say. It is a big thing though as I was born into that house and they bought it new. It is sad for it to go, although a big burden. Where Dad will go is another question.

As for my treatment. I went for a scan on Monday on day 3, unmedicated and lining was 6.8mm and I had 16 follicles, none dominant and cyst had gone.

They gave me big long speech about throwing my embryo in the bin if I went ahead and that I had to have everything perfect including a lining less than 4mm so to come back on Wednesday. 

I went in on Wednesday and lining still 6.8mm. Then told by doctor fine to start.  So I am left questionning what all this has been about for months. I said I was not happy to start with a lining more than 4mm and about the speech the nurse gave me on Monday and they have now booked me to see the consultant who is full booked until 11th April.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Holly

aaaw must be so difficult, do you have POA for your dad 

Z has crossed over toes, on one foot its bent the toe its crossing over to, its causing him pain, he keeps falling over, his little feet will be in plaster but they are having some little boots made for him so hopefully it wont restrict him too much, he was meant to have the surgery 2 years ago but by the time he was at top of list he had nephrotic syndrome and so therefore they wouldnt do the surgery, its been rescheduled but then he relapsed so fingerscrossed this time around!

Em


----------



## ambergem

Wonderful, wonderful news Ange         Delighted to hear all is now well with your little girls. Hope you're recovering well from the surgery   xx

Holly- sorry to hear your lining still isn't playing ball   and so disappointing to have to wait so long to see a doctor. They must be really busy, I never had to wait to see a doctor at LWC. I hope you can get underway with tx soon    

Em- sorry to hear about your baby bunny   Lots of love to you and Z, sorry to hear he has to have surgery   I hope your backs a bit better?

A big hello and lots of love to everyone else. I have a horrible flu type virus at the moment and feel dreadful   Thankfully mum & dad have taken E for the night and had her for most of today too as I just can't manage her feeling like this  

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Big hugs Amber   

When I had the HF+M it started with severe flu like symptoms and I wondered how I would look after C. Changing a nappy and lifting him was hard. As was staying awake. DH just threw a strop when I asked for help though. Not one ounce of help from any of them - you are lucky to have your parents!

Hope you are better soon.

Em - Z has more than his fair share. Hope all goes well!


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls - big   to everyone.. 

Ange - just read your news.. Absolutely delighted for you both    I hope you're doing well and enjoying every minute of motherhood..    

GJ


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies thank you so much means a lot from you guys here. 

GJ, I always think of you. Hope youre ok honey xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Ange


Over the moon for you, DH and your gorgeous girls. What wonderful news. Enjoy every moment. 
          


Xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ange,
Yes yes you did it!!! Fantastic news.. Gorg girls.. Big kiss and just enjoy...xxxxSooo happy another one of us became a mather.. I am sure rest will follow..     Ange, Enjoy your precious girls.. Love the names...

Holly,
Dont' stress.. Let me know when you can come.. Big decision seeling the house but would be lovely to have him close to your in a small flat or something like that.. And yes do not trust anyone.. Be careful...
Take your time with FET.. Timing and rest has to be wright.. I hope Charley is doing well.

GJT,
Lovely to hear from you..    

Em,
Any dates for Z's op? Poor little darling...

We are okay.. In a week time Sasha will be 7 months old.. Still not much sleep happening at nights I am very tired but very very happy.. Kitchen is finishing this week. I am moving everything in finally.. Oh it was such a hard work.. 
Lara is trying to learn to read and not being easy.. So a lot of hard work going into that..
My siser is coming over to do pictures of girls for their passports.. 

Love to you all.. 

Mxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Ange - huge congrats - hard work at times but so worth it!  Welcome little twinnies!  Do talk to other twin mums/groups etc as it is different to singles! x

GJT - lovely to see you post hun - hope you and yours and ok 

Kuki - how are your lovely girls?  Is your kitchen done now?  My hubby has been doing the other downstairs room recently........... but so busy at work he just has no time so we're still living in a mess 

HH - hope C is ok now - did he have full on hfm?  We've just got it here...

DM - awwwwww baby wabbits - too cute!  Hope Z is ok and you are staying strong - I swear I don't know how you do it!

Ambergem - how is your back now?  Hope your gorgeous girl is well! x

reb - big hugs to you hun x

expat - how goes?  hope all ok down under x

Hiya to all - sorry quickie as been to docs with the girls this am - hand foot and mouth here now...... all ok though just blistery mainly on hands, feet and bit on face - no ulcers thank god.  Got my follow up this afternoon at hospital too, am ok now really, still dodgy tum from time to time but no where near as bad as it was so still reckon he'll just say ibs and nothing to do.  Mum is improving all the time - no side effects other than getting tired quickly.  Dad still hobbling around another few weeks before seeing if his foot has improved any, so I'm over there at least once a week.  At a funeral last w/e of my great aunt and now been told my uncle has a lung tumour and waiting to find out if cancerous or not....... this year hasn't been great on the family health front so far   But chin up and carry on eh   Girls apart from hf and m are fine - we take them out on reins now (when there is two of us! or it's buggy and reins).  P is trying to copy words but L is still sounding welsh (no vowells haha).  Right must off..... hugs to all x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blonde One - it really varies. Hope they and all your family are ok. I obviously was not immune, and my friend also got it with her daughter and could not use her hands or walk for a week as she had blisters.

C had a temperature for a day and slept all day at nursery, really a different boy for a day, was ok for a day. Then had a rash on upperside of thumbs and wrists and lower legs the next evening, and spots on face and nostrils, sore throat and a couple of vesicles on heels and palm side of hands the next day, which went quickly. He was not eating much for a few days, but playing.

Me on the other hand, nasty flu symptoms and high temperature, aches for a day or two with very very ulcerated throat, tonsils, roof of mouth, inside cheeks, tongue, nostrils, spots on hands, one foot and elbows. Felt like I had picked nettles without gloves. Mouth horrendous. Could not even drink water without severe pain. Used Difflam mouthwash and taking paracetamol and naproxen to be able to eat a little something - really only could manage ice cream or milk. Eventually took antibiotics as it was not getting better and all infected and swollen behind my wisdom teeth and pus on tonsils. Ate a meal without pain relief after 10 days.


----------



## Martha Moo

hello Easter eggs

I cant believe that easter is almost upon us another milestone for us all another whole year chatting and many friendships made 

No date for Z's op yet, i think we are waiting for the respitory and orthopaedics to liase their diaries so a few weeks yet i guess before i hear

GJT lovely to hear from you, do let us know how you are doing (and Button if shes reading too)

Kuki cant believe that Sasha is 7 months where has the time gone

Reb what plans do you have for M's birthday

   to Holly and Blonde_One for the sicky ones

Ange hope the little ladies are doing well

AFM,

Yesterday was the CAF meeting, it was quite good and positive, Z is a little behind for what he should be however, its felt that this is due to his medical problems, we have a review in 6 weeks time or so, apparently 10 children will remain in reception and 10 will go up to the year 1, we have requested that Z be one that stays back, we feel he may struggle but we have asked for any work we can do with him at home and partly we do this they are going to find some numeracy work for him to do at home after Easter 

On tuesday night i took some diclofenac and had awful side effects was poorly all day yesterday 

Other news baby bunny doing well is now weaning
my other mummy had 5 babies on monday afternoon butterflys they are tiny compared to the others but doing well

I have become Treasurer of a Rabbit Fanciers Association
so thats exciting and something to challenge my brain  I would like to get back to work really but the dr says no and so does DH so a compromise and rabbits are my life have done my mucking out today 

Off for tea mmm
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - thanks for the hugs but (famous last words) C is well at the moment   it stays that way.

I was telling Blonde One about our experience of the HFM as she asked.

Kuki - will have to make a date after Easter.


----------



## blonde_one

looks like we've got the hand foot and mouth very lightly with L ....... I hope like with chicken pox P doesn't get it much worse   All ok with me, consultant said all normal from colonoscopy and biopsies so says it's post infection IBS (hubby had a bug for one day....... mine lasted 4months) but he's giving me things to try and get me to a more normal state...........  at least I'm back to feeling more human of late 

hope everyone ok x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lovely ladies,  have just been reading over the pages and pages that I have missed and saw Ange's wonderful news.  Happy, happy, happy days!!  Congratulations Ange!  Hope all is going really well xx

I can't remember who was due first but I know that RJS's baby was due around the same time, so hopefully we will hear from her soon   

All is going well here.  Just looking into getting our frosties transported from KL for another attempt in a couple of months.  Tried Clomid but it didn't work and I just want to get on with it.  If it doesn't work, it's okay.  I have so much to be grateful for.
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Expat   

Hope to hear from you with good news soon!

My FET is not going too well. Been trying to get sorted for it for 6 months now and can't get lining thin enough to start. Got appointment with consultant on the 11th.

As for Charley, got called by nursery 20 minutes after I dropped him there on Monday to say he had an accident and had cut his forehead and I should come immediately.  

Spent the morning waiting in A+E and he had to have a stitch, which was very traumatic 2 of us holding him down while they anaesthetised it and stitched it.
He put up such a fight and screamed the place down. Was so exhausted his hair was dripping wet and he fell alseep sobbing on me afterwards.

Then I had to do a full day's work in half a day. Being Easter and having people leave, I was on my own and had 4 pagers on me.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hey Easter Eggs

Happy Easter

Hope you are all doing ok and not too much chocolate is consumed, who am i trying to kid it looks like willy wonkas chocolate factory here!

Ex Pat lovely to see you posting  with the transfer from KL 

Holly how awful    to you both are you off over easter break 

How is everyone doing,
nothing much here, yesterday Zachary got an award in assembly for displaying behaviours  keeps telling me he is a role model lol, hes off with the grandparents today due back in an hour and DH is at work, hes off for the weekend but working BH Monday, am starting birthday shopping for Z next week, the work we are having done on house means we cant host his teaparty here so trying to think of something else, we discussed with him he said its fine as long as he has his big party with his friends WOW we will either take him bowling, iceskating, adventure play then for a meal as hes at school day of his birthday i cant believe when this thread was started he was only a year old OMG where has the time gone

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Oh you poor things.. Darling Charley poor puppet.. I hope all is okay now and enjoying easter.. 

Em,
Enjoy the hols.. 

Happy Easter to all.

I am working on Lara's reading and hoping for her to be a bit more comphy on whole reading.. Lets see.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Happy easter all........ got two puking here today  x


----------



## reb363

Hello EE. Thinking of you all today. Expat fab to hear from you. Blonde One aghh sorry; awful. Holly - poor you must have been so horrible  Max sick with slapped cheek - high temp and very sorry for himself. Em great to hear about role model Zac - birthday shopping is fun. I've got M a playmobil castle on eBay - I hope he'll love it. We are going to a farm with some of his friends. Really tired after 2 nights up so off to tidy up now and then bed. Nt one room doesn't look like warzone!!!xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Blonde_one how are the girls  i hope not sicky now

Holly how scary re Charley, i hope he is healing now scary for you also i should imagine

Reb   coming your way hun, hope Max is soon on the mend

Kuki, any plans for you and the girls over the holidays 

We had to have Z to the emergency dr on friday night his asthma rescue treatment wasnt working not helped by my sisters dog who hes allergic to (has this reaction every time) she visited my mum whilst Z was there, was annoyed because we hadnt been told he told the dr and said its a secret from mummy the dr has said that we now need to rehome our dog so hopping mad as he doesnt have the reaction with ours (the respitory cons had said previously if he had another severe attack we would have to)
Yesterday we went to my parents for dinner for the first time in 10 years my parents had all their children in the same room lol
My sister didnt bring the dog as had told my mum if Z is there then the dog cant be as we cant take that risk 
today DH is at work until 2pm and i am going birthday shopping on friday  my mum isnt sure what shes getting lol so giving me the money so i can do hers too!
We have lots of eggs here!
My brother and sister got him one, my niece and dh got him one i so felt for her yesterday, her twins would have been due this month  
Our close friend Steven bought him one and a card game (he also looks after our rabbits when Z has procedures or we are away) and his next door neighbour gave him a bag it had a tin of super mario eggs with a puzzle, mini eggs mini cream eggs and a mars easter egg

Everyone just loves him hes such a character, we just bought a small one for him

Have done a photoshoot with the new bunnies this morning, heres the face book page new babys arent on there atm but the first baby is i think, it needs updating lol https://www.********.com/#!/pages/Goldylops/132141700302116

Em

/links


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Em, so true about the time flying by. I hope Z has recovered from his scare with the asthma. I bet he got lots of lovely eggs yum yum. Cant believe its his Birthday coming up time goes nowhere. I cant believe my little girls are 3 weeks old today bless xxx

Reb, how are you honey? xxx

Holly, hope Charley has got over his accident at nursery. I bet that was a scare for you. I do hope he has got over it bless him xxx

Blonde one, how are the little darlings? Stopped being sick I hope xxx

Kuki, how are you honey and the little ones of course xxx

I really am shocked how quick my days are going with the girls, the nights arent though     have so many things to do, got an infection on my section scar still. Midwife was unhappy with how its not healing (it was such a trauma though I must say) so have to see GP again tomorrow and looks like I have an infection around my belly button, which has been extremely sore and extremely bruised since I was pregnant (not sure wat thats about) but hopefully ill get sorted tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone has had a lovely Easter xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Ang you poor thing. I'm sure the girls are an amazing distraction but take great care of yourself too. 


Em. Asthma scary. He's such a brave boy and you must be really cross about the dogs. Hope he's enjoying his eggs. I'm looking forward to seeing the rabbit pics in a moment. 


M a bit better. I'm really struggling with temp of 39.4. Sods law it was this weekend as I was on my on my 
own and hard to entertain, get up for toddler. Don't know how you do it with sick twins Blonde One. Thinking of you! 


XxX


----------



## reb363

Turns out we have scarlet fever, not slapped cheek!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Ange wow cant believe the girls are 3 weeks already, hope appt with gp goes ok   

Reb, aaaw poor little M, Z had scarlett fever last year (we also thought was slapped cheek but gp confirmed otherwise) he picked it up from school hope your household is soon healthy again

Yes Z is much better 
he has a little chocolate each day if he got his own way he would have them for breakfast dinner and tea lol

DH ordered me a new run and indoor cage as my show french lop is coming next week
never again the run isnt what i wanted and the securing clips are a nightmare so i improvised with clothes pegs     and the indoor cage   is only 2.5ft its fine for the babies or a very temporary measure but not longterm so Antonio is hogging the run hes loving it    keeps eyeing up Oreo who looks with the you got to be joking face then flashes her pieces at him, sooo funny 

Will try and put the pics of their babies on later 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Reb - that is horrible. From what I can gather scarlet fever is making a come back. Although it is a streptococcus which is common, it must be a strain going around more likely to cause the syndrome. It can be nasty - causing rheumatic fever that can affect the heart, so I hope you are both on antibiotics now.


----------



## reb363

Thanks Holly.    yes on clarithromycin and M on Erythromycin. Not sure why as we don't have any allergies to pen but hopefully it will work fast xx


----------



## Martha Moo

reb363 said:


> Thanks Holly.   yes on clarithromycin and M on Erythromycin. Not sure why as we don't have any allergies to pen but hopefully it will work fast xx


Get well soon Reb, i hope you didnt have too much of a restless night (looking at what time you posted!)
Z usually has Penicillin however when he had Scarlet Fever he head Erythromycin

I hope they kick in and you are both feeling much better soon

Ang how did the drs go

Made a start yesterday on birthday shopping, we got a Nintendo DSi went for a reconditioned one with a 12 month warranty for £39 saved almost £100 on that v a new one  Z also got a Power Rangers Training set which he had wanted he bought that with his good behaviour rewards from us, he has about £30 from my mum to spend hes saving it until his birthday, so i think he will probably choose Mario for his DSi once he knows hes got it!
Doing the bulk of his other present shopping on Friday

Hes doing better at night finally most days up at 645 from about 8pm 

Hope all the EE are ok

Em


----------



## reb363

aww seen the bunnies - so soft and soooo cute. They look happy on their armchairs - luxury bunny land.
really good idea to get reconditioned one - you only throw the box away and a week later it's used.  I've got Max his castle on ebay as it comes with all the knights etc... so really pleased.  Are you making rabbit jelly or cake?


----------



## Martha Moo

Reb,

i am biased but i love them all 

Rabbit cake for his birthday, but his party is power rangers 

The little grey one Archy went to live with his girlfriend yesterday, he might have been happy yesterday but wont be next week hes going for neutering lol
This afternoon Baby Bramble has been reserved, will be with us for another 3 or so weeks as wont allow them to go before 8 weeks 
My friend came around this afternoon couldnt believe the change in Bramble and hadnt see our latest litter hes in love lol, hes going to be doing evening shift during damp proofing (they all know him) which is now next wednesday to friday not tuesday to thursday not looking forward to it but needs must eh

Off to bed in a mo!

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,
Hope you all are on the mend?
Holly, 
How is Charley?

Reb,
Oh you poor darlings nightmare..

Blond one,
How is the girls?

Ange,
Your girls are gorgeous.. Enjoy.. All goes so quick and it becomes blur.. I don't know if I am going or coming.. And Sasha is already 7 months and 2 weeks. 

Em,
I love the bunnies.. And let the party preparations begin.. Will be lovely. We want pics of course..

We are okay. I tis snowing in here again. We will go up to Grand's flat in London for supper. They hav enot seen the girls for ages so I will take a train into them.. Hopefully it will stop snowing..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs,

Kuki snowing still eek, dont know about everyone else but i have had enough of the white stuff!

I think we will turn the party into a child only party, my mums given me the 3rd degree today because i havent invited my niece

No well tbh she doesnt deserve to be invited, i saved all Z's big items for her eg pram highchair carseat, cot, then new year she turned on me regarding IVF, how i shouldnt have been allowed cos she hasnt got any ivf (shes 21 acts 15) how i am a bad parent and thats why Z is always sick and how his behaviour is digusting and its the way hes being brought up by me (am sure if he had behavioral issues with all the medics hes seen someone would have picked it up) 

well to be fair DH told my mum she wasnt welcome in our house so i have sold the things except the pram and called childish today no i dont need the things, why would i keep them (when my mum has offered to buy her new when she gets pregnant!) families eh 

Dh had half day today so we went out for the afternoon 

Hope everyone is well
The weekend i need to start packing up the kitchen and the lounge for the damp proofing to commence our radiators are coming off the walls i think tuesday at 9am eek am in 2 minds whether to stay here and just live upstairs 

Em


----------



## reb363

God with everything you have to deal with you think they'd be offering support not creating trouble. Families as you say


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - sounds more childish than a child - 21 you say and trying to get pregnant! Hummmm. Grow up a bit

With all the needles and ill health you little boy has to contend with I am surprised he copes so well with it all. It would be enough to tip an adult over the edge, but he still carries on and goes to school as much as he can etc.

We had a lovely day today. Went to a soft play area that is huge and had a wail of a time. Had a lunch. Difficult I must say dealing with some of the melt downs we are getting as we approach the terrible 2s, but we did have a lot of fun     - we were there for 4 hours with my friend and her little daughter. My friend is about 34 weeks pregnant too and was still climbing up and going down the slides. We also had an opportunity to go into a football area and kick a ball and run about.

One slight panic moment when C got to the bottom of the slippery slide seconds before me and seemed to disappear in a puff of smoke. I was sick for a few minutes as I could not see him anywhere and it is a huge barn with lots and lots of people and nooks and crannies. You would hope he could not get out, but my worst fear is a weido being there and taking him away.

Eventually, probably after only about 5 minutes we found him walking by the tables, but I was so scared for those minutes. My friend lost her little girl in sight a couple of times and was so completely relaxed about it. I was in serious panic mode. Am I OTT? I was being so careful to keep him in sight all the time and keep up with him. I could not believe how fast he could vanish.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
So lovely.. C is growing up.. I am exactly lik eyou.. I have to see Lara at all times.. I hope I will relax one day..

Em,
Your mum i sa nightmare lik emum.. Yes don't invite her.. 

Reb,
how ar eyou doing?

I am exhausted but coping just.. And was a lovely day today.. Maybe and maybe our spring is just around the corner.. Em, I had enough tiwht this cold too.. 
Love to you all. Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.photobucket.com/

user name kuki2012
password toddy2013

can you see the photoes?

kukixxx

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Link does not work. Sorry Kuki!

Well my news is that I am back on the rollercoaster.

Consultant appointment to discuss why it was all going wrong for 6 months last week showed that the lining had thinned down all on its own and the consultant said I could start the oestrogen that night. Lining scan tomorrow and if all well embryo transfer next week or the week after!


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Wonderful news!!!
Will be a lucky one.
Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Embryo transfer next Friday!

I have a lining 10.8mm today with triple layer and all looking good so far. Need to take oestrogen for 3 more days and then start progesterone on Sunday (which is anniversary of Beanie's due date) and as embryo was a day 6 blast it will be transferred on Friday.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Holly so pleased for you good luck for next week lining sounds fabby

Kiki will look at link tomorrow as on iPad ATM 

How is everyone

Reb, Ange, blonde_one 

All ok here you best frame that lol

Have been poorly most of week but better today

Dh treated me to iPad mini he went to look for a fridge freezer lol he says I deserve it 
Though its 12 days until his shoulder replacement op eek

Might be changing my name lol sure all will be fine but he's a tad unrealistic about recovery 

Will catch up more once on laptop tomorrow

Em


----------



## reb363

Holly - really wonderful news. 
Em - everything's crossed for your op. enjoy lovely present. How fab. 
All thinking of you and Ange hope you are still on cloud 9. 
Afm - bad day on ivf front so feeling sad. 
But happy for my EE friends.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Wow, that was so quick.. Amazing. Billions of PE for you and Darling Emby....

Reb,
What happened?

Em,
Lovely present.. And hug luck for ops.. 

It is manic busy in here. Will look up this link again.. I don't know what I am doing wrong.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130319-00776_zps9968d980.jpg.html#/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130311-00747_zps328fcdfc.jpg.html?&_suid=1366409197618016272713787398224

User name is kuki2012
Password is toddyaug12

This should work.

Have a lovely wknd for you all. Tomorrow we have a busy day.. With my darling girls we are mega busy everyday.. I would not have it any other way.. I am soooooo tired but very very happy.

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixxx

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Is it just one photo Kuki - if so I can see it without the password. And what a gorgeous photo it is too!

She has grown so much!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi love;y ladies just wamted to let you know im still here. The girls are keeping me sooooooo busy, im actually so tired but hey we know what we let ourselves in for and I wouldnt swap it for anything. I think is it you Holly going through tx....way to go honey. I really hope everyone is well and enjoying any decent weather were getting. Cant wait for a bit of proper summer to dress up and show the little ladies off xxxxxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Sorry for the spelling mistakes by the way lol xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
No, I put lots on.. 

Ange,
Girls looks gorgs.

Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oh Kuki - I got confused as it said sign in to leave a comment. If you click that and put your passwords it takes you to the entire album.
Great photos. Your beautiful girls!

So it is Embryo transfer on Friday. Got to start my cyclogest today. Today is the anniversary of Beanie's due date. Taking it as a sign that this would have been egg collection/fertilisation day for the frozen embie.

And DH and I might be letting each other be free....... we have been unhappy for years. He has never got over the donor issue, but it not going to stand in my way of getting a sibling for C. He just has decided he does not want to do the family thing that he should have been doing in his 20s and 30s in his 40s and 50s. He wants to go travelling. But since he has not had any money to contribute to the house for 4 years then I can't see that when he is paying all his own bills he will have enough to go travelling. But to be honest I am so sick of the way he treats me and how he speaks to me I can't wait to be free and have control over my own life and finances and hopefully meet someone who will actually look after me and treat me with respect. My DH has no manners whatsoever and it infuriates me and I do not want C being taught that is is OK to treat a wife like that. How I ever married him or stayed with him for so long I have no idea.


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Holly!!!! 
I am sooooo happy I can not express my happiness for you.. I am so glad finally it is happenning..
Please please let him go where ever he wants and just have your family.. 
He is not worth any effort. You deserve sooooooooo much better.....
So glad this is happening now..
Do you think this will effect your chances with FET..
If you think you cans till wait a few months and he gets out and you will be all positive to go...
So happy for your darling.. So happy..
Wonderful news..
Mxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs 

Holly sending   agree with Kuki re dh you will be a happy family and that's your goal Hun
Lots of luck or Friday    


Reb hope you and M are well

Ange girls are beautiful 

Kuki how are you and gorgeous girlies

We have had a busy weekend
Yesterday took Z to opticians as he broke side of frame new glasses new lenses 
Bought him 2 games for his dsi
Got a few party supplies, just need balloons and party bags hes so excited 

I went to collect my new show buck who is no longer a show buck as foxes got into their gardens and he's minus half an ear so he's getting lots of tlc here 

We have had 2 decorators give quotes omg but a friend of my brother is a professional decorator and out of work so will do it for fraction of price, I can't do it cos of my back have physio on Wednesday been waiting since January and dh can't due to his shoulder he's counting down to his op he has per op on Thursday  so we have decorator starting Wednesday hope to be done by weekend as BIL is visiting 

Tomorrow I need to get paint for lounge Tuesday shopping for balloons Wednesday physio Thursday is the big day Friday new curtains cushions and rug shopping 

So busy week oh and Saturday our first home red bunny goes to her new home eek

Big hugs to all

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. Holly good for you darling.

The girls are keeping me extremely busy. Poor Kayla has colic and now has a harness fitted as she has a dodgy hip, she hates it and it has to be on 24 hrs a day. Keira the poor babba has been suffering seriously bad constipation, and ideas for her. Ive been giving her water, orange on advice of GP and health visitor and shes on Cow and Gate comfort which is supposed to help with constipation. Im at a loss for her and shes suffering terribly. GP has give her lactolose which doesnt seem to help her regularly bless. Ideas most welcome xxx


----------



## reb363

Ange - I heard a orange good too - but how about massage?  My local health visitor came out and gave me a lesson in it so might be worth asking if yours do too?  


Holly - the future sounds bright.  I'm really happy for you.


Em - all exciting news.  Great to hear   


Kuki - mmm.  My FSH was borderline but my consultant would not go ahead as my chances are too low    Anyway - let's not talk about it as it just makes me sad.  


On a brighter note M is two on Saturday   


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb   There is still the option of donor eggs. But you have to come to that conclusion yourself. It is not right for everyone.

But     for Saturday! Are you having a party? What have you got for pressies.

My LO's birthday is not until June but he already has a Raa raa t-shirt and cubby buggy set with Raa raa and Crocky toys, bath flutes and bath letters and numbers in the cupboard waiting. 

I have also got a shopping trolley in the charity shop. He loves playing with my friend's children's one. Just need to find some toy shopping for it. I will dig out the wooden shop and cash register I had as a child and then we can play shops at some point - not sure if he is too young at this age for that bit.

Two more sleeps until ET.   It is weird because I am not stressing too much about it after so long waiting.

I have been off since Monday late afternoon as C had a temperature again at nursery and they called me out of work. He had been ill on and off all weekend, but seemed ok on Monday am. I took a risk that he had got over it. I ended up taking him to the doctor's yesterday as he was still getting hot and crying and breath started smelling nasty again. Tell tale sign of tonsilitis. So now on antibiotics and nursery policy is they have to stay home for 48 hours.


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say a hello

I had double physio today my brothers friend came to quote bit annoyed he said he would start today, he told dh tomorrow now my brother rang my mum and said Friday gggrrr wanted lounge and bathroom done for weekend  

Zachary was showing signs of going into retention today he's had a few 4+ proteins this week so nurse called

He's ok his birthday tomorrow told us no school he's got day off for his birthday cheeky monkey lol

Love to all

Em


----------



## blonde_one

just a quickie:

HH - sorry to hear re your DH or not so D H as the case may now be.  Good luck with ET etc - positive vibes coming your way.

Ange - sorry to hear you've got probs going on - we use lactose on L or she screams and bleeds when she poops.  It took a while to kick in and settle down - we're on 2 x 5ml a day (5ml in am and 5ml at pm).  Am sure they'll both sort out in a bit *hugs*

Reb - I'm sorry to hear that - is it worth waiting a bit, I've heard fsh changes each month.... personally I think that donor decision is a huge one and not one I was willing to look into until I'd tried everything with our own stuff.  Don't rush anything x  Re having two sick babies...... you just do as you do with a single but clear up twice the puke......change nasty nappies but get twice the hugs so makes up for it all x

Em - hope all is going well with decorating and prep for DHs op.  Hope Z and you are well x  ack just seen your post...... hope it gets finished soon for you - I've still got an avocado green bathroom in an old bathroom yet I married a plumber! haha  one day we'll have things updated although the list is long...... fencing so girls can play in garden, bathroom upstairs, tv finished, new windows......... the list goes on haha

Kuki - hope you are getting more sleep now and that the girls are well x

Hiya everyone  

All is good here, the girl are so active now and really trying to talk.  Gotta admit I'm as jealous as hell of talk of trying again  but I also realise I'm the luckiest girl in the world to have had my girls  x


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping on to say

 M for Saturday wow 2,already where has the time gone

Z has ad a lovely day we had a meal with family this evening at a soft play 
Z was asked to be a pageboy for his cousins wedding in June 2014
Z aided a toast for grandma wishing she could be there  

Main party Sunday  

Decorator what decorator he's cancelled again so I will do it myself, dh had preop today and he's going to be in plaster for 6-8 wks so need to save money where we can I guess will take men a while but will get there 

Beds calling

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Decorators   

Hope DH OK!

I am back from my ET and ''Little Bubble'' is tucked up in mummy's tummy nicely. It survived the thaw really well and was expanding. Transfer was smooth this time. All very exciting. Now just a waiting game.  

And I found my lucky penny on the way home too


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Happy Birthday to M!! Big kiss..

Em,
Happy Birthday to Z!!! Kiss kiss.

Oh no they are growing up sooo fast.. I don't want them to..

Holly,
Wonderful news!!! When is OTD? Embie was 5 days old?

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Embie was 6 days old. OTD is 8th May, but that is a working day. Might wait to the 9th, although I will be too nervous to wait.


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly

Congrats on being on pupo

8 may was Z's EDD

Kuki yes growing up too fast

My mum has offered to pay for decorator I said not so I agreed to accept half and half she says I will have enough to do which I know but also have to live next few months too 

BIL is arriving tomorrow afternoon so perhaps won't be able to post until Monday afternoon 

Have a good weekend

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
Have a wonderful weekend.. We want pics from the party.

Reb,
A very happy Birthday to M!!! 

Holly,
God.. So nervouse.. It will fly I hope.. Will be thinking of you.. Let it be a miracle and complete your family..
How are you feeling?

My sister's 40th tonight. Tom's parents are looking after the girls. We will drive to Kingscross to their flat. I will feed Sasha baby rice so she can go without food for 3-4hrs. Going to be challenge. I really hope she will sleep so I can relax but I bet she won't.. It will be first outing me and Tom went to for years and years.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hello EE   

Hope both Z and M had fab birthdays!    

And hope everyone is well     

I had a bit of spotting yesterday for 2-3 hours. Freaked me out a bit, but then it stopped. Embryo was 12 days old yesterday and I am hoping it was implantation spotting. It has completely stopped now and was not enough to get onto underwear. I never had bleeding with any of my cycles before. I hope it is a positive sign of things going well and not that it has all gone wrong.   

Feel quite bloated and achey in there, but it could be meds. Feel a bit sick in the back of my throat sometimes, but it could all be imagination.


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Holly!! I'm so excited for you- I think it is a good sign     xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Holly pray it is a good sign    

It's stupid o clock
Have been awake since 130

My chest/asthma is acting up can't sleep between Z rolling on me, blowing my nose, Dh calling have given up on sleep went to bed earlyish last night with high temp and my legs feel like I have done a work out ache ache ache

Our decorating is complete laminate going down at. 8am, flooring for hallway is going down Tuesday

Weather looks lovely for bh weekend ifi feel up to it may go to the coast treat for Z before his op on Thursday

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Thinking of you.. Good luck for tom. Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thanks I am very nervous now!


----------



## Kuki2010

Let it be Holly's second miracle please universe.. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)




----------



## Kuki2010

oh my gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Mxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly

Fanbloomingtastic news

So happy for you

Em

Grinning ear to ear


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you thank you thank you Universe for listening...

The best news I heard for a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mxxxx


----------



## reb363

wonderful news Holly - thrilled for you.  Congratulations


----------



## blonde_one

Congrats HH! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thanks   

Trying to keep my feet on the ground as I know there is a LOOOONG way to go yet.
Can't help but be a bit excited though!


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
A bit excited.. I am over the moon for you.. 
Take good care of you.. 
Mxx


----------



## ambergem

Just remembered to come on and check for your news Holly- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am absolutely delighted for you     Its just wonderful news- Hooray


----------



## Kuki2010

How you Holly? So quiet. Hope all is well.

Mxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

All OK as far as I know. I did another test on Saturday and level gone up from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks. So something happening.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs


Just a very quick one as bed is calling ............

Holly great to read about the levels rising    

Kuki how are you and your girls

Rebecca how's you and M

Has anyone heard from ex pat or rjs 

Well all decorating completed, new suite arrived this morning  
Love it 

Last week has been hectic
Wednesday parents collected Z and dropped us in town was on way home when got a call from mum, dad had had a heart attack so had to go back for Z
Was awful awaiting news and being in a hospital in another town with Z Thursday and Friday, he had his surgery on his feet and bronchoscopy he had a cannula in with no Emla cream ouch, he was in theatre for almost 3 hrs 
Initially there was no circulation to his little toes major panic one foot had to be redressed as bandages were too tight by morning on Friday all was ok he's been in lots of Ian particularly at night and finding trousers to fit over the dressings is hard work we have a wheelchair on loan from Red Cross its even a godsend as Z can't weightbare for 2 wks 
Dh had his dressing removed today he's physio on Wednesday he's itching to get back to work 

Hugs to all 
Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh darling Em,
Poor Z.How is he feeling now? Hore you coping? Lara has been ill and off school. Fever. Think it is cold. Sasha is teething and still hrly feed at night. I have started her to not to feed and sleep today. See how that goes.. I am ust sooo tired.. I cannot discribe it.

Holly,
Soooo exciting.. Great news HCG is going up.. Lovely lovely.. 

My mum having second MRI tomorrow for somehign showed her in her brain MRI in last week.She was suffering with huge headaches.. We are sitting tight and waiting.. Nightmare...

Love to you all darling friends. Mxxx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw just managed to get on and check on Holly and OMG massive congratulations honey. Sooooo pleased for you honey. Im so busy with the two madams especially Kayla with having this harness on for her hip and she hates it with a passion and lets me know the poor little thing. Hope everyone is ok ill try and read back and get back on soon xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - ohh I hope your mummy Ok. Sounds scary.    And Lara  

Em - I hope your Dad, DH, Z and of course you are all OK and doing better.    

Ange - sorry to hear your LO has a hip problem. Better to treat it now. She won't remember.    

Reb - how are your doing hun? Any more thoughts?   How is Max?

Button, RJS, BlondeOne, Expat, Ambergem - how are you all?


----------



## reb363

Kuki - horrendous - so sorry.  We've just been through this with Dave's Mum who had a non glial tumour on brain removed last week. Apparently common in women especially at this age and was very easy to remove and she's bounced back and 2 days later was cooking lunch for everyone - so try and stay positive.  She went to national neurology hospital in London which was brilliant.  We found it all very stressful.


Holly - thrilled to bits for you.  Another month of failure for me.  Can't even talk about it - too difficult, a pain in heart that never goes away - you all know - but M is just gorgeous and relationship great so should be grateful.  


Work been running me ragged.  No bad thing.  



xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thanks Reb - I am so sorry about your longing for number 2 and not having anywhere to go. I am so so lucky to have my little embryo stick But we all know it is a long road ahead and no guarantees.
I do appreciate how lucky I am so far though and I know that ache and uncertainty.

I have had some very scary bleeding night before last though and spend the morning in A+E yesterday totally stressed out with a bored little man for 4 hours.

I woke up at midnight with bleeding and freaked out. I was back and forward to the loo all night and it was bright red, then dark red then brown and getting less then nothing. No cramps. I have had ripping pains when I sneeze like my other pregnancies, but when I mentioned to the GP in the morning he sent me straight to hospital in case of ectopic. I mentioned that there is a high risk of ectopics with IVF in tubal factor patients and then he said right we had better send you.

So 4 hours later and I had bloods - HCG was 4200 which they said was very high, a scan - pregnancy in the right place with yolk sac visible and a line of blood around the sac which might be implantation bleeding, too early to see a fetus or heart beat as I am only 5 +5 and an examination showing closed cervix and no more blood. 

Got to go back in 2 weeks to see if the baby had a heartbeat or it is a miscarriage.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter eggs 

Holly how scary everything crossed for 2 wks   

Reb so sorry to read your news   

Kuki thinking of your mum  

Ange lovely to hear from you hugs to the little princesses

Afm

Dh had his sling removed but still can't lift Z and his work have terminated his contract humph he's put some cvs out there though he's signed off for another 3 weeks he was going to try to go back sooner

Zachary poor little man takes it in his stride he's taken to heel and bum shuffling o play with history's today but got so upset earlier when he couldn't move quick enough and wet himself  
He's got a follow up to remove dressings and check wounds with cons on Wednesday then more dressings to go on for another 2 wks only we are on holiday so will discuss on Wednesday if our nurse can change a few days early 

I have been unwell a few days woke up with room spinning was awful still having some effects from it have appt with gp on Monday have had similar in past hope it clears up soonish so wasn't able to visit dad yesterday hope to go on Monday 

Bed is calling

Hugs to all

Em


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi girls,

Just logged on and saw your news Holly!!  Just wonderful.  It's really one day at a time huh?  There are so many postive stories with happy endings that start with bleeding (Blonde One and Reb come to mind) and I hope with all my heart that yours is one of them.  

I have just been taking a break from thinking about fertility for a while.  So over it.  Spoke to my embryologist in KL last week and she said we have 8 frosties.  My Dr recommended we fly to KL for ET but that isn't practical so I want to fly them back here.  The clinic here say that they rarely have issues but the clinic in Malaysia have officially recommended against it.  I guess if it doesn't work, we can just do a fresh cycle again.  Eggs will be older but we didn't have fertlisation issues in the past...see how we go.  At the moment the embryologists are just talking to one another to determine the best course of action.

Will keep you posted.

Congrats again Holly.  So incredibly happy for you.
xxx


----------



## reb363

thinking of you Holly.      how are you feeling?  love to all xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No more bleeding since last bit of spotting at 6+2. The lady said there was a little more blood around the sac so I was sort of expecting that. I feel absolutely crap in terms of constant hunger and nausea, bloating and hot/cold exhaustion. But very happy and excited.
Hoping scan on Friday does not shatter all my dreams.   let there be a heartbeat!    

Only 2 more sleeps.


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly

 for your scan tomorrow

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Thinking of you.. LEt us know how it goes.. Wha ttime is it?

Sorry, I could not come and write. But life has been very very hard lately. We all have been ill. Will write longer when I have more energy and time.

Love you all. Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thanks Kuki - it is 3pm.

Ohh, what has happened. Is your mum OK, you, the girls?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

One perfect heart beat and measuring correct for dates!


----------



## reb363

wonderful news.  Congratulations.  Thrilled for you Holly xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Fantastic News!!!! just fantastic!!! Mxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

I haven't been here much lately so just a quick catch up as off on jollies tomorrow 

Firstly

Holly so pleased for you and C

Reb how r u and M

Kuki how are and your princesses

Blond_one how are you and the girls

Has anyone heard from rjs  

Ange how are your beauty's 

Gjt and button butterfly hope you are both doing ok think of yu both often   

Afm, 

I still have the room spinning and dizziness thing going on and now on betahistine for 3 months and referral to ENT 
Yesterday I had one fell into table and thought had broke my toe its just swollen and bruised ok so long as I don't put shoes on should be fun on hols!

Dh been back to dr he's still in pain and Z has a ear and throat infection he's ok 
Spent today cleaning out all the bunnies 9 went to new homes, 1 new one came lat week and one of ours had babies just lover 2 weeks ago we have a friend who helps when we are away 

Dh has arranged for a visit with sil who has never seen Z she has a hotel at the resort we are staying she said we could stay there ooher thanks but no thanks she kind of hurt me with if in the early days 

Bath time shortly for me and a check of the case

See you all next weekend 

Em


----------



## tinydancer811

Holly, just saw your news.  Wonderful!!  So happy for you xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
You are amazing.. How do you cope? Give me some advice.. I am crumbling with my girls being ill and I have too. It has been very hard couple of weeks.

Lots of love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

Don't think I've said it but FAB NEWS HH!  congrats and a healthy and happy 7 or so months for you  x

Hiya all - hope all big and little uns are doing well and happy 

All ok here   Off to France again on hols on Friday evening - think it'll be harder this time as the girls are so active and we can't just bundle them into the buggy and go where we want or do what we want all the time......Just can't wait though


----------



## reb363

Kuki -


----------



## reb363

Hello All


Blonde One - how was France?  Hope you all had an amazing time.


Kuki - thinking of you and hoping everyone is better and things easier.  What happened - sounds like you had an awful month.


Holly - still over the moon for you - are you feeling good and managing to get some rest.  Have you had any more thoughts about the future with DH.


Em - How is the dizziness.  Such a worry.  do you know what's causing it?  Low blood pressure? Tablets? Have you had a scan etc.. How are the gorgeous bunnies?  Have you had the SIL visit yet?


AFM - things are good for us.  Potty training! and not sure if I told you but DP Mum's brain tumour op was an amazing success which puts everything into perspective.  Work has been really busy so struggling to juggle but should calm down a bit mid week.  


xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning and hello

Just thought I'd pop on to let you know I am still here but in the background.  Nothing new with me, just the same old boring life of work, cooking and sleep!  

Congratulations holly on your bfp it must be really great feeling to have no.2 on the way, hope you arent having too much hassle with dh?

Kuki - how's your mum getting on? 

Em - how are you doing? You always ask for everyone and have such a hectic life, you are such a nice person x how's the bunnys?

Reb - wish I could give you tips on potty training.....plenty pants and patience? ??  Goodluck anyway x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Button - amazing to hear from you. Hope you are enjoying whatever you are up to - any more amazing long walks or other adventures?
We do still think of you and wish you all the luck in the world.

Thanks for your kind wishes. I still can't believe it and I am convinced I will get to my 13 week scan and something will be worng. Still analysing symptoms and getting wound up if the nausea is a bit less one hour, but cursing it if it is bad - can't win and I don't think these mad feelings ever go away even when you have been blessed once.

Reb - glad to hear the operation was a success and all is well again. 
Potty training. Hmmmm. I am not sure when to tackle that one. I am scared of poo all over the house and even more scared of if I get that little ''I need a poo or a wee'' on the rush hour train!
He told everyone on the train he was having a poo the other day. He was going ''mummy poo poo, poo poo, poooooooooo, poopooooooo'' I was saying ''shhhhh''.  The lady opposite said ''don't worry none of us heard!''

It is my birthday today. No happy birthday from DH. Asked me yesterday if I had bought myself a card and present. He has booked tickets (sometime ago) to see The Who (which he likes) for my birthday. MIL is looking after C for the first time tonight. Arrragghhhh! Personally I think I would rather be with my baby on my birthday, especially as I get evening sickness. Never mind. I will try and enjoy it. Good practice for going to the O2 as I am taking C there on Thursday to see In the Night Garden Live. It is his 2nd birthday on Friday so it is his birthday outing.
Have sat here this morning and opened my cards and presents from friends on my own.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Button butterfly so lovely to hear from you aw bless you, any hols planned for you what's happening with you 

Reb that's gab news on mils op fab news 
How are you doing

Holly, happy birthday
Sure C will be ok know what you man though, have fun at the 02 with C

Kuki how are you

Hello to all I missed

AFM, 

Been a busy week, Z ad hs nose cauterised on Monday so brave anaesthetic with no cream or spray his choice soo brave, on Thursday he had hs bandages off nice to see hs feet! He still has stitches which should dissolve they been in 5 weeks now he's got 2 new airs of shoes good job Clarks have a sale!
One foot us ok the other we are massaging bt may need further surgery hoping that we can make some magic

On Friday it was my birthday, still waiting for the present from dh
Even had to by my own chocolates  

For Father's Day he got a bottle of jack d, hs favourite aftershave and a teddy, compared to my zilch on Mother's Day oops yes he bought ferrero rochers from Z which he ate as I don't like gggrrr 

Still getting some dizzy spells am taking betahistine and awaiting ENT appt, have had a virus the past week 

Bunnies are doing well we have had 5 babies adopted, 3 older buns adopted 

We have 4 young babies almost 5 weeks one will be staying here for showing and we have a new show buck its all looking good 
We took in a baby yesterday that had been taken to our food supplier, he's here but IMO shouldn't have eft mum yet he's quite thin came 5pm yesterday so far ate 2 bowls of food but not sure how to drink from a water bottle poor thing he's being called cookie ATM we already have muffin and Oreo lol

Love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Em!

My DH has gone out this morning and got me a card and a patio rose and got a card from Charley and had him do some drawing in it. So I take it back.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,

Holly,
Darling a very happy bithday for you!! Just enjoy... Big kiss to darling Charley.. Can not believe he is going to be 2. We miss him. Come and see us soon!!!

Reb,
Thank you hun. Right back at you..     

Button,
So glad you are coming and reading.. Lots of love and kisses.. 

Em,
You are just amazing what can I say...

My mum is crumbling.. 25th of june they will take some nodules out. Honestly not sure what it is.. Is it in her colon or womb.. She has not got a clue.. We lost her uncle this week. And we are very very sad. The only nice man in her entire biological family(she was adobted when she was 5 years old but this uncle came and find her when I was 10 years old. He did help my mum a lot mentally to come to terms with her unfortunate child hood.). Me or my sister have  to go to Turkey. We will find out this week. Going to be very hard for me and two girls. But will do it of course.. Mum can not be own her own at this difficult time.. She needs somebody. The thing in her brain is turn out to be cycts. And docs said she can live it they don't have to do anything. I have to believe them cos my mum is so fed up she does not want to go to another doc about it. She is in alot of pain. Maybe after the tummy op she might do.

I have been struggling with Sasha's not eating and not sleeping.. Long long story. Just don't have the energy or time to explain.

My sister came after my birthday.. And stayed with us.. Was nice.. Clean the flat fo rme.. And girls absolutely adores her.. She is going in the min.. We all will be sad.. 

Love to you all. Take good care..

Kukixxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
sorry hun.. Happy Birthday!!!! This year cos I was so down and had a little melt down.. Tom made an effort and got me a card and presents.. 
I hope new age will bring healthy and happy days fo ryou and your darling family..
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Button - lovely to hear from you.  I think of you often.


Kuki - awful.


Birthday girls Em and Holly - Sending you loads of birthday love.


Em - I don't think I really understand Z illness - I knew about the protein but not about his nose or feet.  Is it all related?  He is such a happy go lucky boy given all he has to go through - I'm sure because he has a lovely mummy.


xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hey reb

No nothing is connected

The kidney thing is nephrotic syndrome which he is currently in remission  

The nose thing is he's been having nosebleeds since about a yr old so they cauterise his nose on a yrly basis  

The feet he had crossed over toes at birth he was due surgery but due to nephrotic syndrome a d high dose steroids it was too risky could have lost his little toes eek the delay in the op meant his middle toes were not in the correct position 

Today was the respitory clinic a change in tx protocol he had an ige his level was +500 more than normal he's a very allergic child lol

The number of people that say his problems were cos he's an IVF baby gggrrrr

Having take away tonight 

Will catch up with personals hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Kuki2010

Poor little Z.. He is a darling.. 

It has been confirmed. I am off to Turkey on monday. With Sasha. Lara will be taken care of her Auntie. Sis will work school hrs when I am away. I really hope it is going to be alraight.. I am so worried something will happen to Lara when I am away. 

I have so much to do.. Not sure how and when.. I have no energy.. 

It is going to be hell 2-3 weeks.. But one of us has to be there with mum.. She normally says no no no don't come.. This time she is almost saying yes will be nice to have you here.. My mum is very independent lady she never ever admits she needs help. Oh.. if oly she does..

I have homestart lady coming on thursday to find ways to help me.  But I won't be here to recieve it.. 

Okay.. Ranting over..

Love you ladies.. Stays safe and healthy..

Mxxx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls   
Hope everyone is well...
Firstly Kuki - bless you hun, with so much going on.. thinking of you and your lovely mam   
Em - hope lil Zac is doing well.. a belated   
Holly - a huge congrats. Delighted to hear your news.   
Reb - best of luck with the potty training - hope you're well   
Blondeone - enjoy your hols. I need to get booking mine. Have a week off in Aug, so its just about deciding where to go   
Expat - how are you, DH and lil Maddie getting on..   
Button - great to  hear from you. How are you getting on    I'm much the same - work, cook, study, sleep and now I have thrown in the gym as I was getting lazy   I'm like Forest Gump - 5k run every other evening spin
Ang - hope the girls are doing well   
AFM - all going grand with us. We are going through adoption at the mo and it's actually fine, alot less stressful than IVF. I thought it would be worse that it is.  I'm sure when it comes to matching it will get a wee bit more stressy.. 
Big    to everyone,

Gj


----------



## reb363

Hello 


GJT - how fantastic to hear from you and your news.  When do you think you'll be at the matching stage?  What stage are you at now?  How incredibly exciting.  I have lots of friends who are adopted and when I was at school one of my great friends Angela used to have a little poem on her that read "never forget for a single minute, you didn't grow under my heart but in it" from her Mummy.  So lovely - I've always remembered it.


Kuki    


Em - grrr people.  I had takeaway curry tonight too.


I have EC next week - 3 follicles.  Not sure what day.  I feel quite detached from this round really.....but I guess you never know.


xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
I did not know you were cycling lady.. Darling lots an dlot so fluck.

GJT,
What a fantastic news.. Yes let us know please.. 

Holly,
Happy birthday to C.. Presents on post.. A bit late but it is manic in here..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

GJT - so happy to hear you are ok and good luck with the adoption   Let us know how it goes  x

Button - again so happy to hear you are ok x

Reb - best wishes for EC - remember as with your little M, it only takes that special one! x

Kuki - have already said it but sending you our best for your mum and what you are about to do! x

DM - I don't know how you cope I really don't.  I'm sorry Z has been thru it again recently - can his condition be totally controlled or is it constant monitoring?  Hope you had a good birthday!

HH - how are you our pregnant lady?  Hope all is good with you and C.  I gotta say it but your DH sounds like a right selfish wotnot - I hope you get more out of the relationship than what you put on here.

Amber and Expat - how are you and your gorgeous girlies? x

We had a fabulous holiday although the journey was long - we went over the other side of Nantes - the beach is enormous and the sites we use are fab.  We took the girls to 'bubbles club' a 1-4yr old club at least once a day and played on the slides etc lots.  Stopped off at a friends on the way home which was nice and are going back again in Sept to stay with them   Not sure I'd try and do the overnight travelling again as it shattered us and we needed to stop for the girls at least every 2-3hours anyway.  

Got so much going on here now, the garden is finally being fenced at the end of the month, the patio doors should be going in n a couple of weeks and since L has been sitting up on top of the two cot ends (where they meet) when I've gone into the girls twice this week so far........... looks like we've got to get their big room sorted out so they can go into beds asap......(their little room is too little for this).....

How did you all manage the transition to beds? (we got cots not cotbeds as the little room was too small for 2)

Family members are pushing me to potty train but I think the girls are still too young (can't believe they'll be 2 in about 3weeks!)..... they are only just saying poopoo when doing it and I keep hearing it's better to wait til they are a bit older... not sure really what to do.

Hope all are well and happy x  How are our recent arrivals doing? x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooooo

Happy birthday C enjoy your day and itng with your amazing mummy!

Reb ooh everything crossed for ec next week

Blonde_one sounds amazing holiday
I wouldn't be pushed the girls will let you know when they are ready, I found by pushing Z it caused delay and was just after 3 when he was ready himself that said boys are known to be lazier than girls

Kuki safe journey Hun 

Gjt and button so lovely to hear from you 

Gjt good luck with the adoption process
Keep us updated x x

Afm
Nothing new Z had a check with cons on Wednesday he's lost some weight bt otherwise all is good his kidneys and lover function are good ATM   he went on a teddy bears picnic yesterday first day without hs wheelchair and was up in night crying with pain he was ok after calpol 

He had his school pictures on Tuesday adorable

Sil has invited us for weekend in July I got on ok but her sister wants to meet and um I am not so keen on that!

Have a good weekend

Em


----------



## reb363

Hello Friends

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR C.   Hope he loved In the Night Garden.

DM - glad Zac had a fun day and all is good re liver/kidneys - and bet the school pics are gorgeous - anywhere we can have a little look? I know what you mean about people blaming IVF in your earlier post. My friend has a little boy who was born deaf around the same time as M and it sounds terrible to say but if it was M everyone would have said that it was the IVF and I would have felt so guilty. Zac is so lucky to have an amazing mummy.

Blonde One - glad you had a great holiday. Agree with Em you know when they are ready - they basically don't let you put a nappy on them anymore! Everyone pushes them to grow up don't they - I want to enjoy the baby bit as long as possible. 

Kuki - hope life is not too stressful.  

AFM usual rollercoaster stuff - you know how it is. Consultant has had a personal emergency and has had to go away so am going to have EC on Wed at a place/people who I don't know. Didn't get one of the emails so took slightly more GonalF than should which means the follies have grown a bit too fast. And not sure who I can possibly find to pick me up on Wed but at least don't have to worry about where M is - just take sick day off work. Slightly anxious as this really is last chance saloon from a financial point of view if nothing else and my response is pretty pathetic now - but anyyhow.

xx


----------



## reb363

Hey Ho EE
Very quiet - hope everyone is okay.
I am off for EC tomorrow at 10am.  mmm.  Ho hum.  Consultant can't do it so have junior doctor.  Not great when you only have 3 follies to work with as you need someone who is going to get them out carefully but let's see.


----------



## blonde_one

As well you know rev it takes only one!   all goes well tomorrow for you xxx


----------



## reb363

Thanks Blonde One. Two eggs.  Sperm mobility not good but icsi so hopefully embies tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo

Reb        

Everything crossed for you 

X x x


----------



## blonde_one

keeping everything crossed for you Reb (sorry misspelling on phone last night!) x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Best wishes Reb - wishing your little embryos all the luck in the world!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Reb honey wishing you loads of luck and    for good news xxx


Holly, hope youre well hon xxx


GJ so good to hear from you and fantastic about the adoption stay in touch hon xxx


Well the little ones are doing amazing both gibbering away, teething already and sleeping 11 - 12 hours a night. Were so lucky and blessed with them. I dont want to put a dampner on anything and I have been quiet for a while but we had news my Dad  has cancer in his gullet, loads of tests on his heart and lungs to see if he could come through an op or go straight for chemo so dreadful and scary xxx


----------



## reb363

Thank you so much my lovely FF
Ange - I'm so sorry to hear your terrible news about your Dad. Thinking of you and your family


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ange       


Reb - hoping for good news from you today hun!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello lovely Easter eggs

Ange so sorry to read about your dad   
Lovely to hear about the girls progress 

Reb    for some news on your embles   

Kuki thinking of you 

Holly when is 12w scan

 to all Easter Eggs


nothing new here
Z is in school he's done a full week this week hehe
Next week he should be having a dietician appt 
Will try uploading pic if his school pic only have proofs ATM its nicer than last years
It's sports day on Tuesday but he can't take part and we have his caf review meeting Wednesday 
Awaiting hs report as we will find out if he's saying down or going up to next class in September I would like him to stay down but then so would all parents lol 10 stay down the rest go up to next class I was asked my choice at the last caf meeting I expressed to stay down because they say he's behind (not hs fault tbh due to tie he missed in nursery) I feel if he is as behind as they say he will struggle next school year.  That said everyone he meets can't see he is he's so bright 5 going on 15


Me just a proud mumma lol

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - hope all of Zac's medical procedures are all over now and he's better. Good luck with the school review!

Kuki - how are you and your mum?

My 12 week scan is on Tuesday and I am sick with worry! Will have to go alone, or rather with Charley and what if it has all gone wrong? I will be facing it alone.


----------



## reb363

Hi All
Sorry for the me post.  My eggs fertilized abnormally and have been recommended that it's time to move on, so I will.
xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Biggest hugs and kisses my sweety. You tried - no one could have tried harder than you.


----------



## Martha Moo

Reb
Big hugs my sweet there are no words     

Holly    wish I was closer 

Yes all his procedures are done he had a nosebleed yesterday so I don't think I am going to proceed with any more cauterisation as no difference 

I did have a question about a med they want to try for his asthma haven't heard of it before don't think it's an inhaler 

Em
Who really should do some ironing lol


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Is it Montelukast or Singulair?


----------



## Martha Moo

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> Is it Montelukast or Singulair?


Hi

No it's not he's been on that for 2 years

It's theophylline think that's the spelling


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Theophylline is related to caffeine chemically and opens up the airways.

It is very important to get the dose right as it can have side-effects if the level gets too high. It does interact with some other medicines e.g. certain antibiotics like erythromycin and clarithromycin and when on interacting drugs it is important to measure the blood levels of the drug to avoid toxicity.

All that said, if it is managed carefully, it is a very good drug.


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks holly


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
I am back. Mum is recovering nicely. And I am glad to be back to my darling Lara.
Hope you are all well.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hello my lovely friends,

I have been away on a holiday and haven't checked in for weeks.  

Reb, I saw your news....sigh....how are you doing? xxx  I hope that you can have some closure, you did everything he could.  M will be just fine.  The most important thing is that he has a strong mummy who is an excellent role model and loves him to the end of the earth - not whether or not he has a sibling.  People who are unhappy later in life often have issues with the way they were parented and feeling unloved in childhood, they don't ned up that way because they don't have a brother or sister.  I'm an only child and don't have cousins or extended family who I spend time with and I don't remember feeling especially lonely as a child.  No worse than most people feel angry with their siblings!! My parents were great and I now have a wonderful husband, gorgeous daughter and beautiful friends.  M will be the same xxx

Holly - how did your scan go?

Love to everyone else,
xxx


----------



## reb363

Expat - thanks for lovely message.  It cheered me up loads to read it - really did.  How are you and how is gorgeous M? We've just come back from a break in Lake District  - amazing weather.  M had a ball - got to ride a horse which is pretty much his dream day.  


Really great news Kuki.


Holly I am boiling so god knows how you are doing?!  Well I hope and drinking loads...


Love to all.

xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hope everybody is doing OK. 
Reb sounds like fun - and yes Z will be fine. I am almost alone now. I have cousins I could call on if needed, but I hardly ever see them. My Dad is miles away and has dementia, so can't help me. My aunts - 2 left in their 90s. In laws - well, they are OK. DH is being a total   and I can't wait for him to be out of my life, so I guess I will lose the in laws too. I will survive. I only worry that C will feel very vulnerable if anything happens to me and I don't know what I will do if anything does? He might have to be adopted, which breaks my heart to think of that process on the child. Try not to think.

You can choose your friends, they say.

As for the bump, scan was fine. Baby's head is a totally different shape to C's on the scan. I wonder what it means? Could it be a girl? Nuchal was 1.1mm and  Down's risk came back 1 in 1900. So far so good. Next big hurdle is the 16 week appointment where we all know I had devastating news in 2009. I find it hard to relax.


----------



## reb363

H -   how are plans going to get DH out of your life?  You might get someone lovely in your life in his place?  You deserve it.  So happy the scan is great news.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooooooo


Things ave been manic here

Holly fab scan news poop to dh though 
How cool would that be to have a prince and princess am sure you don't mind either way will you find out or wait for the suprise

Kuki how are you and the girls any plans for Sashas birthday

Expat lovely to hear from you

Reb how are you doing how's M

Afm,

Zachary was dx with reflux he started lansoprazole and is much improved (it was my hunch all along) he had it badly as a baby and he's started eating a little better
He is at Nottingham tomorrow for monitoring, he has become puffy and increased in protein over last 5 days hoping its a blip he had a really good report from school bu wasa little upset hs best friend is going up to next class bless him.
I have been referred to gynae ironically attached to acu where Z was made  
I have suspected ovarian remnant syndrome, my FSH is great for my age if I had ovary s which I don't so I should be in menopause but I am not, my spine keeps going to spasm and earliest appt for physio is 19 September eek

Will pop in at weekend to catch up

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darling ladies,

Holly,
Please don't say things like that.. We have C and the new baby..I mean it.. We need to talk about this..  And yes like Reb says. Get rid of the awful husband so you can find somebody kind in your life.. Just get rid of him.. 
Will be thinking of you for 16th scan.. I really hope it is a girl.. When will you find out.. ASk next time? When is the scan?

Reb,
I have only children.. And they do have a lovely lives when they are young.. it can be a lonely life later in life.. If they have not got lucky in love and children etc.. All depends on sibbilings.. It can be a burden and really horrible relationships.. Life would be a simple one without all these problems.. In my family is the bro.. He is a nightmare for everyone.. 

Em,
Glad Z is feeling better iwht his reflux.. And I hope your spine will behave till Sep...
We are okay.. Sasha has started eating htings.. fussy but at least eating.. Progress is slow but it is progress.. Mega mega busy for getting ready for our hols.. 

Mum has infection now and feeling very unwell. We will be there 5th of August. All so difficult.. 

Health is the most important.. The rest will come.. Please please be kind to yourselves..

I love you all very much..

Kukixxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello eastereggs 

Sorry I haven't written for a few days

Just popping n to say Holly thinking of you for the upcoming week   

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather
Has cooled down here last 2 days thankfully although will be heating up tomorrow again  

It's school hols so no mad rushing in the morning tomorrow  

I have plunged into a deep black hole this week
Z's battling a relapse
I had a gynae appt and well not really heard what I wanted to 

Love to all
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You OK Em?

Is it serious?


----------



## Kuki2010

yep you okay Em?

We are okay.Just mega busy before we go off for our summer hols.. 

Mxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kuki ooh enjoy your hols is it Sashas first holiday will you be away for her birthday

Sorry

Not life threatening more possibly life changing and I guess it's facing what I tried to shut out 

I gnorance is bliss and all that

They want me to go back onto fentanyl, I have to go for scan on Thursday 

They also want me to start combined hrt to induce a bleed every month ffs that's why I had the ovary removed no more af's which increases the risk of endo I just feel like I am re entering a past life and one I have no wish to revisit they fear I may have a high risk of uterine C

Dh doesn't get me he agrees with what I say but I think for a selfish reason meaning he will have to do more! 

He keeps talking to his sister he says she sounds down I just think and what about me oh well I didn't think  

Am very anti man today except my young one despite him smashing my iPhone screen oops

He has his reflux review Tuesday he's been complaining of tummy and headache he says I feel dopey his tail is red too so maybe has a uti brewing he's asleep as is daddy


----------



## reb363

Em xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Darling Em,, you are amazing.. I hpe you are sleeping and resting now.. Love from us three girls.. Will be thinking of you. Mxx


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya

HH hope all is going well x

DM hope Z is coping and you are dealing well with what life is bringing x

Kuki - hope you are all enjoying being back together again and that your mum is coping well x

Reb - hope you are ok x

Expat - how are you x
  
Ange - how is it going?  hope all is well   Hope your dad is doing ok  

Amber - hope E's 2nd birthday went well  

*wave to all*

Well we had the girls 2nd birthday and still can't believe that 2years have gone by already!  We've so much going on still it's a bit chaotic for the next few weeks - still doing fence, patio doors coming, trying to get girls new bedroom done and new lounge so all in disarry until finished.  All good here though, a friend came up and babysat so that DH and I could go out on our 4th date night since hte girls, which was nice   We've also added to our family a few days ago by getting a couple of kittens - they are so cute but still hiding a lot from the girls (which I can understand haha).  x


----------



## Martha Moo

Blonde_one 

Wow can't believe the girls are 2 it's gone so quick!

I still haven't decided but dh mentioned in conversation that I will b having the op though we haven't really discussed it as I don't wish to do so in company of Z

Going for scan Thursday will rebook cons appt then

Mmm 
Well do I risk the big c and stay as I am or return of endo and long term meds that said I have to think of Z in all of this in the long term it's just before I existed and never lived 

On the plus side just had a new show bunny arrived he's so cute 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - would a hysterectomy solve any issues with endo and possible Ca risk?

Horrible thought I know, but I am sure severe Endo is not a barrel of laughs.

Is there any chance you might want more babies?

Could you go on Zoladex for the endo and shut the cycles down?

I am not really sure I understand your condition from what you have written, so apologies if I am way off or talking out of turn


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
I would just get rid of womb and risk of C.. But that would be me now.. 
The big C is very scary.. I hope you are feeling okay? And Z is better. Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Whe is the scan?

Blond one,
Cannot believe they are 2... Time is flying..

Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Em,
I dont' have my mobile with me. So not sure if you had the scan yet? I hope i tis all went okay..
Love. Mxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kiki

Yes I did have the scan bit confusing because they say I have had a c section which I haven't 

I booked appt but its not until 26 September 

My gp is requesting a 2nd opinion with the menopause clinic (which is where i should have gone originally!) she says the risk of the C would have been in the first year which has long passed.

As for surgery, it's catch 22 surgery to repair adhesions perhaps causing more and high risk of colostomy the gp has reviewed my pain medication 

How is everyone 

How did the cons appt go holly


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Consultant appointment went well. He is going to keep a very close eye on me with serial growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks with appointments at his clinic a week after each.
He was really nice and put no pressure on me for a VBAC and booked me for section between 38-39 weeks.
Which will be between Christmas and New Year, or just after.

Initially midwife could not find baby's heartbeat - and as we know this is what happened with Beanie, so I was in meltdown. She found mine which was 126 and tried to tell me it was baby, but I felt my pulse and it was the same. I was so nervous and had a great big adrenaline rush. Eventually she found one at 145 and steady. phew!

Em - weird results from the scan. Perhaps adhesions might be mistaken for the adhesions after a c-section?


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Glad baby is fine.. Any news on its sex yet? Please tell us.

Em,
It is very difficult but I honestly would leave with pain as long as I can elminate Big c.. 

Tired in here.. But good.

Love to you all.

Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Em    


Holly - great news.
Easter Eggs   


I'm still finding it all hard so not logging in much at the moment other than for updates from my EE friends and thinking of you all


reb xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs 

Reb thinking of you    hope M is doing ok

Holly how are you doing how's bump, and C

Kiki are you still on holidays, is Lara enjoying time away from school, 

Blonde_one how are you and the girls

Expat hope allis ok with you and M

Gjt and button think of you both often how are you

Amber gem how are you and E

Ange how are you and your princesses

Has anyone heard from RJS 

Have I missed anyone sorry if so.

Afm

I have been referred to a menopause specialist
Gp has spoken at length with them and assure her I have no risk of the big C phew! Having hysterectomy will not improve things perhaps cause more adhesions if anything, I have an appt on 17th September, the new pain medication is helping to keep at bay the pain from adhesions and nerve damage, or was until I slipped a disc on Sunday trying to lift Z   during a tantrum who thinks he does what the 4yr old next door says at all times!

Dh shoulder, omg remember his op well it's worse now so now he faces open surgery later this year   

We are going to stay with bil for a weekend on 7th September, dh has interview at ikea they want him back but depends on package as means 100 mile move

Last week was busy
Dh French lop Madison had babies (they were planned) she had 7 but only able to feed 6 soi attempted to hand rear I tried for 5 days it fell asleep a week ago, was devastated it was half size of others and Z called it Roger.
We have 6 going well thet are 11 days today, 1 has just chased Madison through the 6ft cage    in search or milk one of these are staying I just can't decide who just know its a girl    

Z has gone to grandparents for day dh has gone shopping and you could hear a pin drop lol bliss

Off to search for school uniform now!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello easier eggs

How are you all

Holly how is bump when is next scan

Back slightly better I have a Dxa scan on 4september may have to change as its tight with school run

I don't know if anyone remembers my niece losing twins in 2nd tri last year she has pcos and is 13 wks pg ... Twins 

So happy for her 

Z has a birthday invite for tomorrow 

Have a lovely long weekend

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - when is LO's 1st birthday - must be in a couple of days. I have a pressie for her, but will have to wait til Thurs to post it as I am working the next two days and was not organised on Saturday. Hopefully you will have it by the weekend. In the mean time


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
We are still in TR. Flying out tomorrow. I am so looking forward to peace and quiet.
It has been so so hard. Living with mum was soooo difficult.. 

Holly,
Did you do your anomoly scan? Tell us hwo it went and I want to know if you know the sex?
28th was Sasha's Birthday. Have to say was not a party.. Poor little one had only one tiny present to open. And that was opened by Lara cos Sasha has fallen to sleep.

Just got to Istanbul. Was hell a few days.. Can not wait to be home.. We should be with Tom at 5ish.. And home 7ish latest...

Mxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - hope you get home alright!

I have to admit that Sasha's pressie is still here. I took my neighbour out to lunch on Thurs for her 87th birthday, and forgot to take it with me, then Friday I felt lousy - thought my blood pressure felt sky high, but when I took it it was the other way around - really low for me 95/60 and I had palpitations so all my intentions to go out were forgotten. DH actually took us to the beach yesterday and we were 12 hours out of house. Really good fun!

I have my anomaly scan tomorrow. A bit nervous. Hope nothing it wrong with baby. I will definitely post your thing tomorrow.


----------



## reb363

Really good luck for tomorrow Holly.  Will keep everything crossed and exciting too   


Hi Em - hope you are feeling good and Z is staying well.  Any news on DH job?


xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Kiki glad you are home
I can't believe Sasha is 1 already    

Holly wow anomaly scan tomorrow hoe all goes ok 

Reb how are you

Z is doing good he's still being sick which s down to the reflux but otherwise he's doing good 

My back is still bad I have slipped a disc and trapped a nerve   I have been referred as urgent to the muscular skeletal unit appt is 15th October I have Dxa scan Wednesday for the osteoporosis last day of school holidays tomorrow  Z is bored 

My niece had a bleed same gestation as she lost the previous twins and EPU wouldn't scan followed by pain, they scanned her and all is ok

She has asked us to be godparents 

No news on dh job yet driving us mad, we are going to Peterborough next weekend it would have been MIL birthday on Tuesday dh has interview at ikea @ 10am

My French lops are 4 wks tomorrow little monkeys and my minis are 11 days 2 have eyes open dh has been looking after the French lops and ne the minis easier job lol 

Big hugs

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Thank you very much for all your wishes. Baby perfect on the scan and it is a little   

I am still pinching myself to see if I am in a dream. This does not happen to me.  

I need not have worried - I don't know if I have told you about my pennies from heaven thing - but again, no word of a lie, Sat and Sun I found a penny on the ground. A message from heaven from my mother. It has happened with such blatant and unforgettable regularity  now with about 30-40 appointments that it can't be a chance happening.


----------



## ambergem

What absolutely wonderful news Holly     So delighted for you! And lovely to keep finding the pennies   Does Charly understand that there is a baby in your tummy? My SIL is expecting and every now and again Emilia mentions the baby in auntie Claire's tummy. Then she lifts her top and says "baby in my tummy too!" so funny  

Sorry to hear about your back Em     I've had a slipped disc & trapped nerve. The pain was horrendous, I'm so careful with my back now but still worried it might happen again. Hope you feel better soon   Love hearing about your bunnies  

Thinking of you Reb   I'm desperate for E to have a sibling but can't afford anymore tx   I'm so sad about it. My clinic emailed me to say that all the remaining samples from my donor would be destroyed on the 1st aug unless I purchased some more. It would've cost me £1,200 just for one sample (enough for one tx) and storage. That doesn't even take into account the tx cost  

On a brighter note though E is fab   although a major handful! She was potty trained within a few days just a week after her 2nd birthday and has been dry most nights too   She keeps telling me what a big girl she is   Her speech is really coming on too. We have had some issues with biting though   just hope it's a phase she'll grow out of soon.

Lots of love to all the Easter Eggs & chicks   I do read often but never seem to get chance to post much. Am working 4 days this week- much easier than looking after a toddler  

Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Holly congrats on team pink  

How is everyone 

All ok here 

Z has had his resp appt brought forward they want to do a ph test
He's nt been well for a few days paeds thought uti but no bug grew so we are to repeat it tomorrow, everyday though he has nitrates in his urine, today he didn't wee all day at school   

Time will tell!

Love to all

Em


----------



## button butterfly

Em

didnt want to read and run! I hope z is showing signs of improvement, I take it the renal consultants will be keeping a close eye on his blood results.  Sending you loads of hugs as you do to everyone on here with everything you have going on at home. Xx

button


----------



## reb363

Hello dear EE.  Sending you all love and thoughts.  Reb x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darling EEs,
We have been busy with being ill and having molars coming through.. 
And trying to send my Logbook off to CIMA.. Stressed so much.. 
Love you all and thinking of you all at all times..
How are you all?

Em?
Holly? How is your dad?
Reb?
All of your lovely ladies? Hope life is treating you kindly..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi EE's

Been proper busy
Got to go do school run and then I have appt with ENT will do a catch up this evening

Hope everyone is ok 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi,
Had a very stressful couple of weeks as Dad taken a massive turn for the worse with his dementia - it is really painful to watch and for him     
He is on the phone to me every night in tears with hallucinations or huge insurmountable problems with turning the TV over or using the phone to get me. He is banging on the neighbours door, getting upset with carers. 
Tonght he rang me in tears saying the new TV would not move, it was stuck on a narrow picture and whatsitsname etc (things I can't understand what he is on about and he can't explain).
He has been using the same TV remote for the sky box for 10 years or more, but suddenly, just because he now has a new screen, he suddenly has no clue at all that it is just the same sky and the buttons to press. I was shouting down the phone for about 15 minutes trying to get him to pick up the ''sky'' remote control and press ''tv guide'' and use the ''down arrow'' button until it says BBC1 and then press ''select''. I had him crying saying he could not see what I meant, could not hear me, did not understand. Asked me to repeat which button, ''TV guide'' about a million times, then the ''down arrow'' button was completely gobbledegook him. 
I was losing the will to live at one point, and it is really concerning.
He came off antibiotics on Saturday and it is now Monday and I can hear his chest rattling on the phone and his confusion has massively increased again.

Been looking at nursing/residential homes (he does not want to go anywhere near one), but at £600- 1000 PER WEEK it is something I want to avoid if we can as funds won't last long.

I had the doctor out to him twice last week. The doctor went to visit him again on Thurs and said he was cheerful in himself and she could not find much wrong.

I am also slightly concerned as baby has been a little quieter than normal for the last couple of days. I am still getting kicks, but not all day and night like I was. Do you think I should go and be monitored?

I and C had a vomit bug, and I had to take time off work as C had to be 48 hours clear of vomiting for nursery, and this weekend he was exposed to shingles. So just waiting for the chicken pox now.


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Holly,
I am so very sorry about your dad. You will have to put him somewhere special. For you to relax a bit more..
All being ill and stress might be affecting your darling girlie.. But of course if you can; go into an out clinic and get it checked..
Thinking of you.. Mxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to send holly   

Feel for you with your dad, my dad has Alzheimer's, we are lucky in that he has family support close by well not lucky but lucky is not alone must be so stressful x

Agree with kuki stress and illness could have impact on lil lady do get checked though if your stressing is there anywhere near work you could pop in ?

Kuki thinking of you too x x

Have had a 2 day migraine yuck
Z has been sick between 6-8 times this week gp has prescribed domperidone poor baby his gastro consultant is 12th November 

He's doing very well in school which is fab after last years start 

Em


----------



## reb363

Holly    - how are you? Hope all okay.

I find it insurmountably stressful watching my parents health fail - my Dad is also very ill though mentally fit just miserable with constant pain.

M is growing up superfast and I've had a brilliant week off work looking after him. He is definitely a terrible two (No mummy I NOT do x, y, z) but it makes me laugh most of the time.

Pretty much everyone I know has a tiny baby and I'm still not any closer to putting that to rest in my mind. I want to try one more time despite being advised it's a total waste of time and have had a frustrating couple of months with CRM being closed for refurbishment and that being where my frozen sperm is so in my mind believing it would have been a perfect month if only.....

Homeland is on in 4 minutes - hooray! But just wanted to send you all love and thoughts.

Em hope darling Zac is okay and fab news re school.

xxxx


[/size]


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Reb,
Lovely to hear from you.
Why not.. If you can try, try it.. 
Itis so very hard.. 
Today I found out again one of my FF friend has got pregnant.. Ofcourse I am so happy for them all but sad for me.. I know.. Even with two of them.. I still want and long for more.. I don't know when this longing will go away.. Wish it would.
We are okay.. Surviving with no sleeps still. Teething and colds are awful and my darling Sasha suffering a lot.. 
It goes so quick.. Enjoy M to the full. Can not believe my darling Lara will be 6 in December.. 6!!! Gone so quick.. She is growing so much everyday and making me proud and laugh at the same time.. It is fun and games full stop..
Love to you and M.. Big kisses.. Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darling friends,
I hope you all are well?
We are okay.. Mega busy. Sold our flat and buyying a tiny house in next village. My time is taken by it all.
Thinking of you all.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi lovely ladies, hope you're all well. 


Reb, honey sorry to hear about your Dad, my Dad is not very good either honey     


I wandered if anyone could advise on my little Kayla, she has such dreadful nappy rash that is fast turning into blisters the poor thing. She doesnt have many loose nappies or anything so cannot understand it. Been using sudacrem religiously on both. They are changed regularly and clean. My cousin had the same thing happen to one of her twins and they discovered it was something to do with his urine and the chemicals in pampers, which I use. 


Also, may be quite controversial, but I read on a thread last night about babies with 'flat' head and Kayla has it quite obvious on one side of the back of her head. HV told me to get them on tummy time more and it should rectify, saying its only cosmetic (this is the sort of thing I read on here last night). However, both the girls are lazy in the sense they do not like tummy time, they love being sat up in bumbos, activity centre and baby walker. I have both of them off their back quite a lot so not sure what to think or do, if anything. There was a lot of discussion on that thread about a 'fitted helmet' to rectify. Any thoughts?


Sorry to ramble but a bit unsure and uncertain but I obviously want the best for them both and to do the right thing. 


Love and hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My LO can get nappy rash start over something silly like not putting cream on once or having a poo in the car seat on the way somewhere so can't be changed immediately. Then despite lots of TLC it can take a while.

My favourite nappies are Boots SuperDry. You get 2 large packs for £10 and Boots parenting points 10 per £1, so it saves a fortune too. I used sudocreme as prevention, but it hardly every works once nappy rash is here.

Avoid wipes. Wash with warm water and pat gently dry well. Blow on the area or use a cool hairdryer to really dry it. Allow plenty of nappy free time. Use metanium. If this does not have a dramatic effect in 24 hours add canesten to the metanium as it probably has thrush in the skin. Change frequently.

If it still does not get better it might need steroids and antibiotics in the cream as well available from the doctor. If she is systemically unwell with a fever and the redness is spreading then the doctor may give oral antibiotics.

Some people swear by bepanthen as preventative. Our tissue viability nurse at work says it is a good treatment too.
Another cream that people swear by is conotrane - used in incontinence a lot, but can be used for nappy rash.

If you hear people say put egg whites on it - please do not do this as it is not sterile and open wounds with egg proteins can lead to severe egg allergy.

As for the flat head you can go to a centre to be assessed and have the skull checked to see if it needs help to rectify it.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Holly, thanks very much. I had to take her to the doctors because she was cringing with it bless. She has a fungal infection so now has cream to hopefully sort it quick for her. The doctor was lovely and gave me some moisturiser for her too to help prevent it again. She said its quite common in babies, such a shame. I will go and see someone about having her skull assessed though too so thanks for that.


Wow cant believe how far you are now, bet you are so excited xxx


How you doing Reb honey? xxx


Hi everyone, anyone heard from GJ? xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Apologies for not visiting in so long  

Ange aaw poor baby, Z had something similar, when he was a little older than the girls
Hope the new cream and moisturiser helps her bottom 

Holly how are you doing
How's  doing and beautiful C

Kuki wow fab news you sound busy hope Lara and Sasha are doing ok

Reb how are you and M I can't believe how quickly he's growing up

Has anyone heard from button butterfly RJS gjt expat amber gem  

AFM

Been manic here last few weeks,
Z is still on reflux meds is sick 1-2 times every few days so much improvement since the domperidone 
He's been on 10mg predict for urti (hopefully it's helping the kidneys) he stops tomorrow time will tell he's been 2&3+ for past 2 wks, he has a new nurse who asks me what to do   He's due at Nottingham next Wednesday to the nephrologist.

He's doing well in school
We have his senco meeting tomorrow 

I went last week to see menopause specialist, it was a lot more productive than the gynae I saw before who I am not seeing again I had more bloods taken she will write with results and options, she has suggested a gel with a tablet to protect the lining. No scaring me with the big C.  No imminent surgery which am pleased about.

I am just coming through a fibro flare my bones are still achy but getting there.

I started physio on 11th for my back, celebrated 22 yrs of married bliss on the 12th, my dog willow has had a skin infection was nasty she's booked for an op next week (not related) and 6 bunnies went to new homes 3 are being neutered before Christmas  

Will pop back soon 

Love to all

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

OMG Em, you have had loads going on. I really hope Z gets over that reflux soon. I do hope you manage to get everything resolved too, sounds a mission honey xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Well hello there lovely ladies!

I have just been sitting down reading the pages and pages that I have missed and catching up on everything.

First of all a huge congratulations to *Holly*!! A little girl AND a little boy!! How beautiful 

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. Dementia is the absolute pits. When my grandmother had it she was quite content and happy to have people look after her but my grandfather was a different story and it was heartbreaking to see him so distressed. I'm not familiar with the laws in the UK but is there no government support for things like this at all? 600-1000pds a week sounds beyond the reach for most families, so how do people do it??

What's the latest on the DH situation?

*Kuki* - always lovely to hear updates on Sasha and Lara. Is sleeping still an issue? My friend's little boy has only recently started sleeping through the night and he's 2 and a half!  He was a right little terror in that department!!

*Em* - all that bunny-breeding sounds fun!! We aren't legally allowed to keep bunnies here so I don't believe I've ever even touched one in real life. How did the SENCO meeting go for Z?

*Ange* - I always love reading how positive you and Blonde One are about having twins. Some people are so negative about it and it's refreshing to see how happy some families can be despite things being more challenging. There was a concern about M having a flat head too at one stage and more tummy time was suggested to me but considering that she slept against me all day and was only on her back at night (and there was nothing I could do about that)...there really wasn't much more I could do. It eventually corrected itself but I knew a few babies who had helmets and I knew a few mums who swore by pediatric chiropractors but I don't know enough about it to give an opinion.

*Reb* - I think of you often as M and M were born so close together and you were braver than me to go back for treatment earlier. Closure is important isn't it? I'm not quite there yet, but am looking forward to it when it comes! Are you still using KD's sperm or are you using a different donor this time around?

Blonde One, Amber Gem, GJT and Button - a big hello and huge hugs being sent your way xxx

I messaged RJS a few weeks ago as I was wondering what ended up happening to her. She replied and said that she had a beautiful little boy 6 months ago. Horrendous birth apparently which involved him being in the ICU for a few days but he is now happy and healthy and so is she. It was a really lovely message and I'm so happy for her.

We are well. Have just come back from a week in Vanuatu, which was lovely. I'm doing tiny bits of relief work here and there and are tutoring a couple of kids after school some days too which I enjoy. Getting fit again and am running once a week, plus a couple of gym sessions and pilates so for the first time since I was 15, my back doesn't hurt and it feels amazing as I had just believed back pain would always be a part of my life.

My little miss will be 2 and a half soon and makes me smile until my face hurts every day. She talks non-stop all day about everything and everyone. Some of my friends (who also have toddlers) say that spending a day with her makes them feel exhausted which I am choosing to take as a compliment - even if I'm not so sure it's meant as one 

We have had our embryos moved back to Australia and I have just started taking HRT for a FET cycle. Considering that it took 12 embryos being transferred to get M and we only have 8 frozen ones (not all expected to survive the thaw), I'm realistic about my chances and tbh haven't even considered the possibility that it might work....but I need closure and I need to know that we gave it our best shot. I imagine I will start feeling better soon though as it's a difficult phase right now with everyone in my social circle either being pregnant with or having just had their second. Everyone's being sensitive though and I can't complain.
[/size]
[/size]Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxx[size=78%]


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Expat - they expect the elderly to spend their entire life savings including selling their house to pay for care and will only pay a proportion when you have £23,500 left in total and will only pick up the whole bill when you have £14,000 left.

So my Dad who worked almost every day - often 7 days a week, 12 hour days for months on end from the age of 14 to 65 will lose everything he wanted to pass onto C and the new baby if he goes into nursing care and some fat cat will be another quarter million richer. It is disgusting really that you never claim benefits and pay your way all your life and then you get no assistance when you are old.
Several placements I have looked into say they will only take people on benefits living in council housing. So they have never paid a penny to society - mostly taken out - and they get first class elderly care provided free.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Expat, lovely to hear from you and i'm so jealous about your hols. I can't wait until we can take our little princesses on their first hols. Kayla is lots better now. They are so cheeky and amazing. I know what you mean, some people can be so selfish and ungrateful for wonderful gifts as children. I will always cherish my little ones. Some people don't deserve such treasures. But hey that's just my opinion honey, others may or may not think the same. Anyway, i'm glad you're giving FET a chance darling. Keep us posted     xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Lovely Ladies,
Expat, 
Lovely to hear from you hun. No darling we still soldiering on with our sleeping and eating problems. I am trying to cope daily basis.. Huge struglle. I have stoped BFing. Our 3rd day today. Not sure if it is going to help. We want to try the embies in jan-feb. So I have to BFing. Feel guilty but really I am just exhausted. What ever we try is not worked. We are hoping this will work. Lara did not sleep through till she went school but she woke up only once or so after she was 3.. Who knows what happens with Sasha.. She is totally different to her sister.
Lots and lots of luck with your FET.. Please do let us know how it goes.
Ange,
I feel exactly like you.. Some people should have kids.. They do not deserve them either. Glad girls are doing well. We want pics of darlings..
Holly,
I know how you feel. This is what happened to Toms grandparents.. it is awful.. The people who works so hard all their lives. Get absolutely nothing.. I have never ever claimed a penny from this country and since I entered I worked my **** off.. But I have to say; I have not confidence for my old days.. I really wish to not to be here. I hope girls will move to some other country... Well befoer them when I get back to work; I hope to move to another country. I hope we can do it.

Latest news; we had to pull out of our buyying and selling. Cos 4 people left Tom's team at work. And he thinks he will lose his job next year.. So we could not risk doubling our mortgage. Up and down; that is life.. Off we go..

I hope you all are doing okay..

Always think of you all. 

Sending lots of love and positive energy who ever needing or feeling..

Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Hello lovely Easter Eggs


Yes Expat - really lovely to hear from you.   and about M .  I can just imagine her chatting away - any chance of some pics?  M is also full of chat - and just gorgeous.  I am forever lucky.  I am with the same KD as he is M's Dad and a small but important part of our lives.  As M gets older him and DH grow closer and closer.  Daring boys together.  Fun. Everything crossed for you re FET - it's a hard phase.  I'm still not happy to hang up my boots yet and want to try once more before I do.  


Holly - hope you are feeling well and looking after yourself.  So tough with your Dad.   How is C? Does he know he has a little sister coming?


Ange - have you got a plan for the girls first hols?  Hope the nappy rash is better now - horrible for her   


Em - 22 years; amazing congratulations.  Are you doing anything fun for Halloween or Fireworks with Zac?


Button - hope all is good with you.


Ambergem - how are you.  How is E?


Kuki - how is house buying going?  Have you moved in yet?  


Speak soon 
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - we crossed over.  Sorry about the house and don't feel bad about the BF at all ... xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellllllooooooo Easter Eggs

This week has been really busy

Expat lovely to hear from you 
Fab news from RJS  
Good luck for the FET

Reb how are you and M

Kuki, you have done fab with the bf Hun 
So sorry to hear of the house situation hope toms job stays safe

Holly sorry to hear of the situation with your dad

My dad has dementia, my mum is so cross that her school friend has dementia, she's never worked and has her care paid for she's in a lovely nursing home and should my dad need to he's to pay thousands for the same care, my mum is a nurse and she will keep him home as long as possible but she does have family support 

Ange how the gorgeous girlies 

Afm

Z's senco meeting went fine he's come on leaps and bounds
He's caught up with his class friends and is one of the children that is reminded about behaviour etc we are going to his parents evening on Thursday 
We went to Nottingham qmc on Wednesday he's had some bloods but he's bordering relapse, 
If bloods aren't too concerning he will have biopsy early next year  if concerning will be before then hoping for next year tbh would prefer not at all 
This weekend we have been away down South, met up with my best friend from school, we ttc together her dd is 21 yrs old and Z is 5!  Went to mil grave today and lunch with bil today as was dh birthday today we finished off the day with a curry after getting home

The winds are not sounding nice tonight

I hope everyone stays safe

Em


----------



## reb363

Hello Friends
Will email later but FSH 17.5 today so told to stop.  No closer to moving on at all - crushingly disappointed.  aghhh.  How am I going to reconcile this?  Bored of myself.
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb, I know I have said this before, and I know your thoughts and reasons, but you would be a really really good candidate for donor eggs. Max would have a sibling, allbeit a half sibling, but someone to share life with and another baby for you   

Perhaps you could see a counsellor and at least try and order your thoughts to acceptance or moving on somehow?


----------



## reb363

Thanks Holly.   I think Counsellor could be good.


Not long to go now looking at your ticker - exciting   


DE - I just can't get there because it's not my DH and Max would always be the special one.  Unfair but true and not fair to new baby.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You would love a new baby no matter what though Reb.
Friends of mine who did the mind body course have done what you could do but in the reverse order - were given a 5% chance of a pregnancy with OE IVF after many failed cycles, so went to America for DE and had a baby girl. Then 1 year on had a shock natural pregnancy which no one ever expected since she could not get pregnant with OE with IVF.
She does not feel any different about either baby now they are here.
As we have always said, you are meant to have the baby/ies you were meant to have. Call it twist of fate or whatever.
If it is something you really can't contemplate because you know yourself and your feelings more than anyone, then you have to find a way to move on and accept one child is what you were meant to have.
Like I said when I did the mind body course, if it helps me have the baby I need then brilliant, but if I don't get my baby ever, then I need to find a way to live my life in peace, and I hope it will help me. It did help me feel a lot happier in myself generally and I felt like I had a coping strategy. But luckily it did help me have my baby, my ultimate cure.

If you had said to me 5 years ago that today I would be 30 weeks pregnant with a second baby I would have said you are totally mad and that will never ever happen to me. I am still in shock and thankful every minute of the day. I know what a miracle this is.


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya all - just a quickie I'm reading just not talking - all is fab with us - the girls are just fantastic (if hard work at times) and we feel so lucky.  So glad everyone is doing well.

Reb i'm so sorry for your result and can totally understand your thoughts on donor 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send 

      To reb

Big Hello to everyone,

Not much happening here, z saw the nephrologist last week, was hubby's birthday on Saturday so weekend of eating too much, starting hrt on Thursday oh joy! 

Love to all the Easter eggs 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
You will the next baby does not matter.. 
The counciling will be the answer.. I am hoping to get some after trying all my embies.. Cos I am still burning with desire to have more babies. I can not live like this.. I will need help to stop it. And be content with what I ahve got.
Sending huge hugs.. I know exactly how you are feeling.. Mxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Reb - I'm so sorry you're feeling so sad honey.  Is DH being supportive?  Are your feelings primarily about M having a sibling or your yearning for another baby?


----------



## reb363

Hello EE     


Thank you so much for your lovely messages.  I'm sad for M expat, not me.  I'd really like another baby and you know how hard it is at this age when all of their friends are having siblings personally - but no the more gorgeous he is the more I want him to be happy the more I feel sad about it.  Yes DP being really supportive.  All is great there and he adores M.  I did manage to have a row with him this weekend at his sisters as they call me Auntie R and Cousin M and he pointed out to me that I wasn't a proper Auntie (ie we are not married) as he hates labels - and I was furious.  Not of course because i care about the labels either but I wanted M to have a cousin of his own age to help me feel better about the whole baby thing.  


How is everyone anyway - I love to hear all your news?  


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - all my friends are C's aunties and I am all their children's aunties. Always have been.

We are certainly in no way related, but we are known as Aunty. 

My 87 year old neighbour is known as Aunty B to all the local children. Well C has started calling her Aunty BB.

C does not have any blood related aunties or uncles as I am an only child. He has one set from DH's side who live in Aus. 

I like the fact that he has a respectful way of addressing my friends that is endearing.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi lovely ladies, not been on for a while. Hope you are all well.


Reb honey        xxxxxx


Expat, hope you're doing ok. xxxxxx


Blonde One lovely to hear from you. Can't believe my girls are 8 months and doing amazing. They both have peggies bless and are such happy little munchkins xxxxxx


Holly, not long left now hon. I bet you are so excited xxxxxx


Hi Kuki hope the lovely girls are ok and you of course xxxxxx


Em, hope the hrt went ok today xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs.

Holly I can't believe how fast your little girl has come on only a few more weeks eek 
How are you feeling how's dad doing.

Ange how are those beautiful princesses

Kuki how are the lively girls excited for Christmas I guess

Reb how are you and lovely M

Expat how are you and M have you started tx yet sorry I can't remember 

Busy busy here,
Z received a golden award in assembly
Acting head called his name which was wrong lol so he corrected her in front of everyone lol 
He then went on to get 10/10 in his spelling test 
Z is so excited for Christmas wants everything he sees only one thing I had to say no to, he wishes for a brother 

Bunnys are all good we have half of what we had in the summer.
Plans for next year have started
Dh is off for as an of his shoulder later to determine if he needs more surgery hoping not, he's just been to the gps he is depressed the gps told him if I need to talk..... Tbh I have come so close this past week to showing him the door!

Z is going next week for gastroscopy and ph test he's staying overnight as they think he may try pulling the ph test tube out it's being put in under Ga.

I need to go yo buildabear see if I can find a darth vader bear!

Looking forward to my weekend away to catch up with my best friend from school  

My niece had another bleed last week, twins are ok she's 27 weeks this week, her next scan is 13th December.

Love to all
Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi Ladies, i'm so sorry to put a dampner on anything but we lost our Dad on Friday. It was so devastating, I cannot describe how dreadful. I miss him so much. He absolutely adored his family and worshipped the two little princesses. Kayla was definately a Grandads girl and always sat reading a newspaper with him. Just so upset I can't describe it. Sorry. He left me and the girls letters, which were seriously heartbreaking xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ange

Oh Hun

Mega big     

There are no words to comfort you at this time

Our thoughts are with you at this very sad time 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am so sorry Ange     

When my mum died in 2000 I felt like my heart was ripped out and kicked down the road. The pain was physical. I am so sorry. At least he met your beautiful girls and they would have brought him much comfort and happiness.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Thank you Em xxx


Holly, I know, so devastating. I just can't believe he's not here. The girls adored him and Kayla was just besotted. He worshipped them. I'm so grateful he got to spend some time with them but it was too soon honey. He left them a heartbreaking letter. xxx


----------



## reb363

Ang - I'm so very sorry to read your sad news.  Jut totally devastating.        .  Thinking of you.


Em - sounds like Z is doing amazingly at school.  So pleased.  Mm Christmas list    What are your NY bunny plans?


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ange - I know it was too soon. It is never late enough. Never. I feel totally robbed, as I am sure you do. It breaks my heart that my mum never saw my children. She would have loved them so so so much. It never leaves you, but eventually you have to live on. There's nothing more that you can do. They would want you to live life to the full. And I am sure they are watching.

My mum used to pick up lucky coins and say ''find a penny, pick it up, all the day you will have good luck'' and I have found them all through my IVF journey and pregnancy journey, but on days when I have had appointments or have been worried. I now have about 40 coins. Cannot be co-incidence........ not every time. She is watching. I even found them on days my friend was having IVF and finally got pregnant - I found 3 coins on the morning she finally got her BFP after 5 IUI and 3 IVF and I even found a coin in the road at the point I crossed and did not know why I would have found it - until 1 hour later she text me and said her 20  weeks scan had gone perfectly - at the moment I found the coin.

I was on my way to counselling one day and found a penny. I said to myself it is only a sign from mum if I find another before I get to appointment - I did! Sent shivers. I also spoke to someone on the train - we were talking about afterlife and she claimed to be a medium - goodness knows how we struck up this conversation. But I told her about the coins thing on the way. She happened to park her car at the station where I get off and as we got off the train there was 5p on the platform, right there. Now that is weird!

Your Dad is there in spirit.


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Ange - I'm so sorry xxx

Beautiful words Holly.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am now a lady of leisure - on maternity leave (well annual leave for a couple of weeks then mat leave starts).
Still got some handover notes to complete for work and a couple of things I promised to finish off, but can do this from home.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Ange hugs to you

Holly yay mat leave I hope you can take it easy, my niece went on mat leave this week also.

Expat lovely to see you

Reb how's you and m

Ooh I have a new show bunny on the block, we have decided to work with mini lops, therefore we are having the bucks neutered, therefore they can be bonded with a wife.

We have 2 new bunnys joining us am going to view them on Saturday 
We need to find our French lop buck a wife, we have retired a few bunnies so we have 3 seep rate areas now
We have been limited to colours so the new ones coming in will hopefully help with that, then I can start showing my own bunnys in February  I need to renew my membership and transfer my show bun to my name 

Hectic week, z had his flu jab on Monday, woke twice during the night but seemed fine on Tuesday morning, Tuesday afternoon wasn't too well, was at drs on call he has cellulitis, the gp was prescribing antibiotics but rang paeds who said no send him up Z was discharged at 4am Wednesday morning, today at school it was spreading so been to hospital again he's on antibiotics but if there's no improvement by tomorrow, gets to go back gorgeous Iv antibiotics so hoping we see improvement 

Dh has a medical tomorrow I am chaperoning so best go to get some rest

Em


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls
WARNING...A VERY SELFISH ME POST..SORY

I know I havent posted on here for a while but I need to post something, I am not coping very well just now. I am so sad, angry and tearful -december used to be one of my favourite months and I always used to make a real effort with decorating the house, playing music etc but I just hate it jow ....even my parents made a comment today about how its not me to not have 3 Christmas trees and garlands etc throughout the house. Had a massive rant to my DH last night and begged him to just let me leave so I can run away and let him live a life with someone who he really deserves.  I feel I have let him down, my parents down as their only grandchild has a ticking time bomb of a brain tumour and I feel like a social leppor. So struggling to smile, make jokes......I feel I am clinging onto the edge of a deep black hole desperate to hold on in one hand and to just let go on the other.  I am so sorry I have had to write this on here but I also know you have been thru it.  

Button not much of a butterfly anymore


----------



## Kuki2010

Dearest BB,
Please please be kind to yourself. What are you doing to get rid of all these feelings?
It is okay to take on DH.. Cos you have to take on sb otherwise you go mad. I did it.. Take it on him all the time..
I read a lot of books to help me. And almost did the course of Hazel did. Is there any chance you can do the course? Ihave read the books and learnt the techniques.. It helped me. It helped me to put into perspective of things.. 
Oh why and why don't come and talk to us.. I think of you all the time.. Please come an talk.. Ihave to save; I have survived cos of FF and you girls.. My life was a misery before I started sharing my misery.. I helped me so much.. And I learnt and learnt so much in here.. cos of FF I have my family now.. And somany lovely lovely friends.. 
I wish you were near.. I could come and cuddle you.. And let you get it all out.. 
It is sometimes so much easier to talk to a stranger. Specially when you that stranger will understand.. 
What you are feeling all normal.. All.. We just have to find out how can we make you happier.. And work towards that.. 
You have to hold on to the thought.. it is a number/money/knowledge/time game.. You will have them all and you will have it all eventually.. 
You are going to..
Sending you huge hugs.. Giantic ones..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Oh - beautiful butterfly.  I'm so sorry you are so depressed and totally understand it.  Have you been to your doctor?  I will email you.  

My Dad has, this week, been diagnosed with advanced cancer and nothing can be done.  He is our world and we are just devastated.


----------



## Kuki2010

Ange,
I am so very sorry for your lost. I can not even begin to understand how you are feeling.      
Words failing me.. 
But at least he saw you with your girls.. And like Holly says; He is there in spirit for sure..

Em,
How are you hun? How is darling Z?

Holly,
Lady in leasure.. Can you still drive? Do you want to coem and see us? I have Christmas presents.. Yes I have something a little for your preciuos bump.. If you can not.. I can not post them. Will wait to come and see you and new gorgeous buba.. Please please text me as soon as anything happens. And let me know if I can help in anyways?

We have been having bad times. Tom had an accident. And 2 fingers cought in the mover. One is okay. But one is damaged badly.. Plastic surgent try to fix it. But got an infection. It is awful. Very painful. He cleans it every day by himself. Not sure what is going to happen. We find out what kind of infection it is on tuesday. We hope nothing  nasty.. 

So Hazel, I have Tom on weekend.. So I can actually help.. Just let me know..I hope you are in good spirits.. Oh and when is C sec day?

Love to you all. 

Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Reb,
Oh god, when life will get easier.. It is never isn't it.. 
Huge hugs hun..     
I am not sure wha tit is but suddenly lots of people are leaving us. One way or another.. Maybe the age..
It is very sad..
Sending you lots and lots of cuddles..
Kukixx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ladies, I do apologise for crashing into your thread but I still read from time to time hoping for good news of you all.  I saw Button's post and I just wanted to let you know I have PM'd you   
Reb I am so sorry about your father's diagnosis xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

OMG what is happening here?

So much sadness.
Button - we have all been there - the depths of dispair - to let you know it is NORMAL - it is GRIEF - it has to be worked through and every stage is normal. It can take a good two years to grieve and every stage has to be worked through to be healthy - shock and denial (trying again and again in our case in the hope to get our dream), anger, bargaining, depression and then healing/acceptance.
I suspect you are swinging between the middle stages at the moment.
Have you had any more counselling or options discussed? There is usually a way to solve things - we just have to find out what you want, what your DH wants and what the options are, realistically. You probably cannot think straight at the moment and your grief is all consuming.
The course I did helped me to think straight, fix my mind and have a much happier outlook. 
I was feeling suicidal before the course and in 10 weeks it transformed me to a different person.

Reb - I cannot tell you how sorry I am. It is an absolute tragedy. Such a cruel illness and diagnosis.
Let us know if there is any support we can give you.

Kuki -Not good about Tom finger - hope he is ok ?
Stuggling to cope with everything at the moment. I have a lot to do and my Dad is so confused it is untrue. He is driving me nuts with his false beliefs, muddled thoughts and inability to follow instructions. I know it is not his fault, but that does not make it easier to deal with.
Time is tight. I might be over to pick Dad up on Christmas eve for a couple of days if nothing happens in the mean time. Not sure. Might be able to pop by yours on way back or maybe in days between xmas and new year?
I have scan today, work xmas meal Wed night, midwife thurs, consultant on Monday and got to see best friend. Got to wrap presents wash carpets,wash baby clothes, get hospital and C bag ready. Still got some presents to buy - no idea for some of them. Get food shopping. Aussie relatives are here tomorrow. Still supposed to be finishing some work off.
I am shaking with tiredness just doing 30 mins work.
c-section booked for 3rd January.

Hi Mrs Rock - see you have been trying hard for number 2 too - I hope you are coping


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Button    

Such a hard journey we travel, holly has given some kind words, we are always here for you so please use us for this, you are just expressing emotions if you can't do that amongst your friends here then where can you 

We always here for you

Reb so sorry to read your very sad news     


Big hugs all around

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Ladies, thank you so much. I really appreciate all your lovely words and thoughts. Just not coping too well at the moment, none of us can. So devastated.


Reb, sweety, I am so so sorry darling, sending loads of xxxxxx and


----------



## reb363

Me too Ange      


Button, thinking you xxxxx


----------



## reb363

And EE thanks for you lovely words - they do mean a lot to me.


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks for your replies ladies, its so difficult especially when not one person from family asks how I am doing its like its a subject that doesnt need to be discussed.  This is the worst I have felt in a long while.      I dont like writing me posts, I always want to help others rather than myself, however I just had to spit out something last night to release some pressure or I would've gone to work ready to cry about everyone excited about Christmas (and I dont like showing emotion of sadness anywhere esp at work as they have me as the funny jokey type always springing around) 

Reb - so sorry to hear of your news, I may be down about my life but I will always offer hugs to those that need one so here have a HUGE one from me xxxx 

Holly - you have your handsful with juggling your time! I take it this is your relatives that are coming,  are they going to help you with your dad? 

Kuki - thanks so much for the gigantic hugs they helped me thru work today xx

Mrs Rock   Miss you but always enjoy a wee note from you x

Em - you are so right, none of my friends talk about it, just go on and on about their children's first nativity play and how Christmas is so much fun with kids.....what am I supposed to say to that?!  I have onky replied yes it must be, without showing them I am hurt by how infertility has left me a very different person.  

Thanks again 

Button


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Button,
It is almost it never existed. Problems with infertility. They find it awkward to talk about it. They don't know what to say.. 
Funny enough now only very very close friends talk about it.. Still nobody ever says anything.
You are so wright about it is changing us. I used to be a happy/funny/really positive person.. And I am long long away from that person I used to be. I am trying to get it back.. Not sure if I can ever get it back.. 

Dr. Alice Domar's Conquering Infertility helped me a lot. The mind/body guide was just wonderful. Itis a skill life long one.. it still helps me. And I am hoping it will help me eventually when I get back to work. Have you ever read it? It is like study and learning new skills.. 

Please come and talk to us.. Talking is the saver.. Just talk away.. Does not have to be about infertility.. What ever bothering.. We are always and alwasy in here..

Sending more cuddles..      
Kukixxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,    

Ange,    

Holly,     
Don't stress. I will come and see you and babies in the new year. Charley will get a late Chirstmas presie.. Stay strong. You are so near.. Sooo excited for you hun..

We are having nightmares with Tom's finger. His two fingers were caught in the mower. Badly damaged. They saved one. The other one was more damaged since than it has gone worse.. It has got infected. Now they are saying it will have to operated again once the infection gone. Lets see what happens..

Love to you all.
Kukixxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello 

Just came on to give a group    

Kuki thinking of you, dh lost part of 2 fingers in the early 90's I hope the infection settles and they heal as well as can be 

Button thoughts as always    Never forget we are here always 

Mrs rock nice to see you popping in 

Holly   to you too

Reb thinking of you sweetie

Ange how those beautiful girls
Thinking of you also

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Merry Christmas dear ladies,
Have a super one.
Thinking of you all.
Love.Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Sending big      All around.

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas

Thoughts especially to button butterfly and gjt.

Dh had a grand mal seizure a week ago, the dr is trying to arrange an EEG ASAP and want him to be off sick until then, he's going for shoulder scan tomorrow.

We found out on Christmas Eve that z is wheat allergic Christmas dinner was jacket potato with chicken going for a big shop tomorrow a huge adjustment

Happy news we have new babies
5 born Christmas Eve, 6 born 1am Christmas Day 

See you all in 2014
Happy new year

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - so much going wrong with health in your family - biggest hugs   

Z- wheat allergic - is that causing some of his other troubles? Why could he not have turkey dinner on Christmas Day - the only wheat in a turkey traditional roast would come from flour in gravy or bread sauce?

Any idea what caused DH's fit - has he been on any meds for his shoulder that could cause it?

Kuki - I hope Tom's finger is better. Such a worry for you when a lot of income comes from self employment.  

Ange and Reb - I hope you are doing OK?  

Button   I hope Christmas was in some way enjoyable and it is onwards and upwards for 2014.

Mrs Rock, GJT, Ambergem, Expat.......I hope I have not forgotton anyone, forgive me if I have.

AFM - 3 more sleeps (if you can call about 2 hours a night sleep) until little girl is here. I cannot quite believe it. I still think something will go wrong until she is safely in my arms breathing. Even then I can't relax.
I am nervous and scared about the operation. Worried about how C will be with my friends over the weekend. 
DH is being really really weird. He has rejected us completely and I have no clear idea about whether he is coming to the birth or not. Luckily I have made arrangements with friends to have C and friends to come with me to hospital. Even the breast feeding midwife I got to know after all the problems with C's feeding has freed up her diary to come to theatre with me if needed.

It is very exciting though all the same. I will just have to enjoy it all myself and not worry about him and his weirdness.


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy new year


Eek holly 2 more sleeps until you meet your daughter  
How are you feeling

To answer your question Z is a very fussy feeder
He couldn't have Yorkshire pudding and refuses all vegetables until a few wks ago he wouldn't eat meat unless in breadcrumbs or batter which he can't have now he will now eat without thankfully, today we have chicken with gluten/wheatfree stuffing if he chooses to eat that but will eat the chicken 

I do think that it could link in to some of his other problems, the ige blood test showed he's a very allergic child one of the bloods he has tested for nephrotic syndrome is raised in both conditions last time he was ? Relapse I asked could it be something else as with nephrotic you swell he doesn't display that symptom majorly, all questions for the cons next week 

Dh was dx epilepsy in 1993 shortly before his dad died of lung cancer he tends to have seizures under stress.
Meds for his shoulder are tramadol and amitriptyline he had been having work stress so not sure if it was triggered by that 

Dh had a scan on his shoulder yesterday relating to his injury and previous surgery this year, he needs further surgery it will likely be summer though.

Here's hoping for a lovely year for all our Easter eggs hopefully lots of celebrations  not long until the first one for holly 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Somehow I knew you were going to say tramadol- this can cause seizures and is highly cautioned in epileptics..... here is what the data sheet says...
Precautions
Convulsions have been reported at therapeutic doses and the risk may be increased at doses exceeding the usual upper daily dose limit. Patients with a history of epilepsy or those susceptible to seizures should only be treated with tramadol if there are compelling reasons. The risk of convulsions may increase in patients taking tramadol and concomitant medication that can lower the seizure threshold. (See Section 4.5 Interactions with other Medicaments and other forms of Interaction).

And here is the interactions section..... amitriptyline is a tricyclic antidepressant - sometimes used for its pain effects (actually now it is almost only used for pain)
Tramadol can induce convulsions and increase the potential for selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitors (SSRIs) serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitors (SNRIs), tricyclic antidepressants, antipsychotics and other seizure threshold-lowering medicinal products (such as bupropion, mirtazapine, tetrahydrocannabinol) to cause convulsions.

I suggest he speaks to the doctor again as it is highly likely it is medication related seizures in a susceptible individual and a drug interaction. He could have an alternative.


----------



## reb363

wow - 2 more sleeps Holly. I'm so excited for you. I remember not being able to relax until M was in my arms - not long to go until your dreams will have come true.

Happy New Year Easter Eggs. I hope it's a wonderful one for you.

Holly - can't believe all the health stresses you have been having. Hope you were still able to have a fab Christmas and that Z had a magical time. 

Kuki - hope Toms finger is starting to heal from the infection. 

Ange -   a hard time of year, hope the girls kept you smiling.

AFM - we had a lovely Christmas with my family and lots of great times with my Dad. He goes in for a colostomy op on Tuesday, followed by palliative chemo a month later. I have started stimming and will have one last shot that same week and then hang up my IVF boots for good. Very bad timing but I think it always will be. Right now the letrozole is making me cough in a way that catches my breath which worries me. I have taken my last dose though. Holly, any idea how quickly I can flush it out of my system?

Love to all

xx


----------



## reb363

holly - also meant to say sorry about DH - he can't cope with pressure can he.  Hope he comes round fast to support you xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Letrozole has a half life of 2 days - we say 5 half lives until levels are very low/undetectable, so it will take 10 days to be reliably out of your system. But side-effects may subside quicker.

Oh very very very best of luck     

No DH is one of a kind - he implodes under pressure. A counsellor once gave me an interesting insight that my happiness and his happiness are on a sliding scale - the happier I get the worse he gets and he feels happier when I am low. Quite emotionally abusive.


----------



## reb363

EE - the side effects are really too much for me now so have decided to cancel cycle and be at peace with my lovely boy and everything I have for 2014.  Time to focus on the present.  It goes too fast.  


Love to you all and so excited about Holly I'm on tenterhooks.


xx


----------



## Martha Moo

reb
Take good care of you and M 

Holly thanks for the info have passed on to dh

Exciting time for you tomorrow enjoy every minute of your princess x 

Big hugs to all EE's 

Em


----------



## blonde_one

Happy new year to all x

Good luck to Holly for today x

All good here - nothing exciting to say, the girls are keeping us on our toes but good fun  

x


----------



## reb363

Thinking of you Holly


----------



## reb363

Still thinking


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am doing a bit of illegal cross posting as I simply don't have the time for typing!

Well! I am finally back home and relatively settled after a very eventful week.

Baby Emily was born Friday 3rd late pm weighing 6lbs 14 oz.   
When she came out her apgar scores were 8 at 1 and 5 mins. Not too bad, but the midwife was not happy about her colour or tone, so did a cord gas sample. Very odd for a straight forward planned section she was extremely acidotic like she had had a traumatic birth. She was packed off to scbu after I got one stroke of her face. 
She was cold and shocked and her gas results got even worse.   They gave her fluids and sent bloods off. Consultant paed came to see me at 11.30pm and said she should have a haemaglobin level of over 17 as a newborn and it was 11. Could be all sorts of things from blood group incompatability, a haemhorrage into the placenta, parvovirus 19 (slapped cheek), or some rare genetic disorders where she has no bone marrow.  

After many tests, including testing my blood for her cells, the conclusion is she lost blood into the placenta for some reason. Could be that she was held too high relative to it and her blood drained out or the cord was around her neck and may not have been able to pump the blood back to her? Or her cord was simply cut too early (as happens at sections) not giving her time to get enough blood back.

I have stayed with her in SCBU all week. We have had to establish feeding (she is good at breast feeding and I have far more milk this time). But staff were topping up too much and then she would vomit. She got behind with fluids at one point and stopped peeing for a while. So we had to work on dehydration.
But all good. She is already nearly back to birth weight and a real sweety. She is a very content baby so far and only cries when really necessary. Hope it lasts!

Thursday night I had a very scary experience. We were discharged that night. I have been complaining of pain in my wound for days. Very numb skin and pain when coughing or sneezing. Pain when passing urine and pain in the stitches ( I had a running wire with beaded ends in my wound and it was feeling very taught, so they took it out). The midwives have been noting in my notes that the wound was very bruised.
Anyway, packed everything up and had to wait for paperwork. Finally got out of the hospital about 7.15pm. Sat down in the car and all of a sudden felt very warm and wet in my lap area. Felt with hand and there was blood, LOADS of it. I got out of the car, bear in mind it is dark, and felt again. My hands were like a blood bath. I got out a packet of baby wipes and got a pile of them and rubbed around the front of my trousers and they were soaked in seconds -  I was wet with blood from belly to knees. I was crying with panic that I was having a post partum haemhorrhage from walking to the car. Hubby told me to release the car seat from the base. I had to phone the people who have C and tell them I would have to go back into the hospital and we went back in.

Turns out the blood was not coming from the womb (thank god) but from a haematoma behind the wound (explains the pain). All old blood.

They got consultant to check wound. Now have to have it packed for 4-8 weeks and have to take it easy. 

Hope everyone else is well and gradually recovering from the terrible traumas at the end of 2013.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooooo

Holly

Massive big congrats on the arrival of baby Emily 

Sorry to read all you have been through, how is C is he enjoying his baby sister 

Are you being looked after by DH? I hope he's being of some help at least

Reb thinking of you

Kuki how's toms hand

Button 

All ok here, just got over a viral infection, Z is doing well on the wheat free diet, I am just getting to grips with ordering the prescriptions!
He has a infected lymph gland at present, he's on antibiotics he went yo bed at 6 last night as he's not sleeping much due to pain and can't lay on the left side he's doing well otherwise  

Dh has a meeting with hr on Thursday they terminated his contract last week.
He's still owed his December salary they now want to discuss his contract because they realise they haven't made reasonable adjustments to his role .

I am being his representative because dh just gets nervous and forgetful 

Hugs all around

Em


----------



## ambergem

Oh my!! I've only just seen your news Holly! Huge congratulations on the arrival of little Emily (lovely name)   . So sorry it was all so traumatic though   I hope you're recovering well  now and that Emily is thriving- and still being a good girl. Lots of love xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh Holly, that's such lovely news!!  Not about the traumatic stuff to do with the birth of course, but the ultimately safe arrival of Emilly (that was also one of our choices for M by the way!).  I bet she's gorgeous!!  Keep us posted on how everything is going.  You must be so busy!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

How are we all

Holly how is baby Emily, how C is he loving being aa big brother

Reb how are you doing how's M
Expat how's M have you started tx?

Ange how are your gorgeous girlies

Blonde_one how are the girls growing up now 

Amber gem how's E

Kuki how are your gorgeous girlies, how's Toms hand?

Button how are you doing

Afm,

All is ok here, just a little tired.
Z is doing ok, his protein levels are a bit up and down he's got his appt with the nephrologist tomorrow he's been complaining of kidney pain he's adjusted to his new diet, he had his best friend for tea on Thursday now we have a queue of friends asking to come lol

He's counting down to his birthday, 2 months 3 wks and 3 days to go!

It's 2 yrs today since MIL passed away 

Chinese take away and mama Mia tonight her favourite film and food 

Love to all 
Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Awaiting all the news from Em's questions! Hope everyone is ok.

Em -anniversaries are hard. Celebrate her life in style! Good luck for appointment.

E is gorgeous. I think I am still coming to terms with the frozen embryo working. It feels so surreal to have another baby when a few years ago having one at all was an impossible dream. I am excited every second of the day. Against all odds - they did a program called that didn't they? 
We are still getting visits everyday and presents. It is lovely all these cute pink clothes. Pink and purple are my favourite colours. C adores her and wants to bath her and give her top up bottles but he is a bit heavy handed sometimes and treats her like a dolly. He loves to kiss her and cuddle her.

I was looking at E's teeny tiny feet earlier, after she had weed and pooed on me when changing nappy and I had to change all her clothes. I was thinking how did such tiny feet kick me so hard on the inside, especially months ago when they would have been minute?

I am still trying to get a response from the consultant as to whether she needs another blood test this week. She sometimes looks so incredibly pale. When we were in scbu he instilled so much confidence talking to me several times a day. Now I feel a bit forgotten. I have phoned 3 times to get an answer and no response.

I am still having wound dressed and cannot go out and about. I can walk around block, but that still entails lifting C and buggy if he won't walk and getting buggy out of house. I have to take care. I have wound infection too now and I am on penicillin. I don't want set back now so I am doing as little as I can.

Dad is really bad. In the last week he has gone to an appointment twice that is not til next month. On Monday the carers had to call the police as he was missing from his house. So stressful. He had gone to the hospital alone without thinking to ask anyone or tell me. He has been hallucinating and talks gibberish on the phone and I don't know what he is saying. And instead of using the phone book on his phone he types in my number and gets it wrong. He has peed someone off with wrong numbers and been threatened which frightened him. I reassure him that nothing will happen but he is frightened in his confused world. His physical health is worsening and his legs are swelling with fluid leaking. Gp and district nurse had to go out. He has never had ankle oedema up til recently. He is not going to bed and sitting in his chair all day and night can't help. Dementia is so cruel and affects every aspect of life.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Holly how is it having two little ones.

Reb how are you doing, are you making plans for m's birthday?

Kuki how are you and girls 

How's everyone else

Ok here, we had my best friends dd stay 
She's 22 omg like having 3 kids 
She stayed 5 days upset Z numerous times and was so lazy asking dh to get a glass of water, awaiting me to pour her cereal omg 

Z is now a fully fledged british rabbit council member, he's taing our home bred French lop buddy to show first weekend of March 

Hoping to take Z to see the new Lego movie which came out today over the weekend 

Live to all

Happy valentines 

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Dear Friends,
Life has been so busy and hard work. Sorry not coming and talking.

Em,
Enjoy the movie! Lara sooo want to go and see it. But I can not find anyone to take her yet.

Holly,
Hope you still making every single min with your new darling!

Love and kisses to you all from us girlies..

Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

How is everyone?

I have made a small album if anyone wants a peek?
Password newbaby2014

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/hopefulhazel1/slideshow/privateprofessionalmay12/NewBaby2014

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly

Such beautiful children 
Emily is beautiful and C looks happy as a big brother


----------



## reb363

Hello EE
2014 has been a tough year. My lovely Dad had a bad reaction to one of the chemo drugs and died 2 weeks after his first round; we are totally shocked and devastated.
M gives us hope and joy for the future.
And Holly your photos are absolutely gorgeous.
I hope that 2014 brings you all the happiness in the world and look forward to hearing all news soon.
Love 
Reb


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Reb,
I am so sorry, I did not know.. Sending you huge hugs.. Life is so so cruel.. 
I hope you are coping? Come and talk to us please.. We are always here for good and bad times.. What is what friends for..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Just manage to see the pic.s. They both gorgeous.. I can not wait till tuesday for my proper cuddles..
Stay safe.. Text me when you are on ways.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb


----------



## Martha Moo

Reb

So very sorry to read your sad news

  

Em


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Hi lovely ladies, not been on for a while, still finding it really hard losing my Dad but I know he will be watching over us.


I hope you are all well I have missed you all but hopefully will be back to catching up. I can't believe my little princesses are 1 already shocking how time has flown by. Had a panic early hours Saturday morning though. Kayla was rushed to hospital following a dreadful cough/cold/high temp and her breathing was affected. I panicked to say the least. She has a chest infection and was given anti biotic, which she hates but I absolutely make sure she has it. Now she only has a few days left on it she thinks its a game bless. 


Anyway been thinking of you all lots and hope to be chatting with you all again soon, I know were all so busy now but its great to talk xxx


Has anyone heard from GJ, be good to hear how she's getting on xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lovely ladies,


It's me...Expat!!  But I have a new name!  It's been 3 years since I've lived OS so I figure that I need something new and I love to dance, am 5ft tall and love a bit of Elton John!  It's a lot to type though, so I've decided to go with the abbreviation 'TD'   


I hope you all are doing okay.  It has been a very rough few months for a number of you, especially you Reb.  I am glad to hear that M continues to be gorgeous and bring you happiness xxx  


Ange - your trip to hospital sounds awful.  A respiratory virus has been going around here lately and a number of my friends have done hospital visits in the past fortnight.  M has had croup twice already this year and it's so scary.


Holly - your pictures are stunning.  How is it all going?  


Kuki, Em, Blonde One, AmberGem, GJ and Button - hope you lovely ladies are well.  I still think of everyone and find myself talking about one of you here or there when I meet someone who has a story similar to each of yours.


As for us....


We finished our 7th and final IVF cycle on Thursday and got our last BFN.  Please no sympathy as whilst I am a little sad, I have decided to focus on all the good things about this.  I really am okay with it as I pretty much knew it was coming.  The doctor wasn't overly positive and when I think that I have done 7 cycles, have had 16 embryos put in...it's nothing but a miracle that we have M! 


So....no more treatment!!! HURRAH!!!!!  I never have to take a pg test every again!!  I don't have to lie to people about where I'm going anymore, or have weeks where I can't enjoy a coffee or glass of wine with friends.  I can exercise and get as hot and sweaty as I want, without worrying that I'm doing damage.  My bad moods can now be put down to something actually wrong other than feeling like rubbish because I am up to my eyeballs with hormones.  The money that we earn can now go towards holidays!!  


We have been thinking about  having babies for 6 years and to finally have some closure is amazing!! 


There are parts of me that wonder if I'd done something differently - I didn't always take my meds exactly 12 hours apart, I went for a walk and got sweaty on a 2ww, I forgot to take folic acid on the 6th attempt - but I don't think that will do me any good.


Onwards and upwards!!!  Planning a mid-year holiday to Malaysia and enjoying my last full year with M as she starts kindergarten next year 5 days a fortnight.  We are packing our days with fun things and I spend my days laughing and all of her ridiculousness (Tonight during dinner 'Mummy, just then you look like a pig'....thanks!!).


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hello Expat - or should I say TD!
Wonderful news that you have closure and you can move forward happy with your life and with your beautiful daughter.     

(see no sympathy, as requested - you can have some if you like whenever of course!  )

I love the comment about the pig - mine announced at play group the other day that I had a tummy on me when he was trying to listen to my heart beat with a stethescope.

How is everyone. Kuki - still looking at the lovely presents you got for us - I put all the clothes away in the various size order bags under C's bed. It was really lovely to see you!

Ange - I hope your little girl is fully better now and you have had no more scares. It is frightening how time flies - I can't believe C will be at School next year now.

Reb - how are you now honey? Are you coping?

Em - How are all of you?

I hope everyone else is OK.

As for us
Emily started rolling over last thurs at 11 weeks 6 days! She is loving baby sensory and bats/kicks at toys in her gym when she is not stuck on her tummy from rolling. She is also using her hands more and she has one top up bottle a day where she really holds it with me and feels around. She is really smiling and cooing. She was smiling while she was breast feeding the other day and then feeding a bit more - so cute.

Charley started at local preschool and gymnastics classes a couple of weeks ago and is happy!

Dad is really really bad confusion wise with alzheimers and chest infections. He has been picked up by police wandering the streets at 4am. When I have stayed there he cannot make tea, find the toilet, read, use the phone, work the tv or get the correct control for his chair, tv or lifeline call button. He forgets to go to bed, in fact he could not even find the bed in the bedroom last time and it takes up most of the room. He won't wash, change, shave, eat or drink without prompt.

Latest is wandering at 8pm Friday, fell outside neighbour's house and is in hospital. I am most likely to need to find a care home now. So stressful. So expensive - saw a lovely home yesterday with great care, but it costs £50,000 plus per year.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Expat, new you TD, how amazing are you? Truly darling and i'm so pleased for you. OMG I hope M is ok now, it's dreadful what the little ones end up with. Fingers crossed both our little ones are over the worst, they both ended up with it and teething on top. Happy holiday hunting honey and think of me when you get away as I cannot afford any yet ha ha xxxxxx


Holly, I cant believe C will be at School either what a shock. I really hope you manage to sort the right one for your Dad and you. I totally agree, its heartbreaking and such a worry financially when people deserve the best possible care and are caught up in financial bureaucracy. It shouldn't be like this for our loved ones but sadly it is and we have to find the best solutions. I truly hope you get some peace in knowing he will be absolutely cared for without being worried or scared for him at the right place. xxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

Ladies 

The last four years has been busy, our first IVF injections (down regging) all started on 19th March 2010.  I don't come on here that much anymore but I do love to see the updates.  Am so happy for most of us it worked but sad for the ones who have yet to have that need fulfilled.

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Darling Friends,
Lovely tohear from you all.
I am in Istanbul. Visiting my crazy mum. Just coping at the mo.

Expat, TD, wonderful to hear you so content and happy. Weldone you. I so wish I could be there very soon. Enjoy your precious darling girl. Life is full of suprises.. Jsut keep enjoying it!!

Blond one, please do come and talk to us now and than hun.. Love seeing your girls on **. All getting so big and beautiful.

Holly, lets meet up when I get back. Hope before C's birthday. So he can have present before hand this time.  I hope you can find a place closer to you or well in the country. So you can really relax about him. So so difficult time for him and you. Big kiss to C and E. Always thinking ofyou all.

Ange,
Take care of gorgeous girls. Love the pic..So hard.. Illness never ending.. Hopefully don't have to encounter any of more scary things..

Love to you all. Mxxx


----------



## reb363

Hello dear EE
Nice to see all your lovely messages.
TD - I've really found it liberating just to focus on enjoying M.  Maybe one day you can come to UK and they can meet up!
EE - my Dad leaves the biggest gap in our lives - words just fail - but I never forget how lucky I am to have my gorgeous son, who is 3 on Sunday.  I'll post a little pic incase you want to see how he has grown.  
Huge love to you all
Reb xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Reb - would LOVE to see a picture. Happy birthday to Max   
I am so sorry you lost your Dad. It is unbelievably sad.  

I too have lost mine in the last month - maybe not in body but in mind and spirit. His dementia caused him to start wandering in the night, he fell and ended up in hospital. Hospital has nearly finished him off. A month in hospital tomorrow. 

He has all but gone, the man I know and love. It is so sad. C will hardly remember him, E will never know him. He has turned aggressive, trying to escape, hitting, kicking, swearing, shouting etc etc. Not anyone I recognise as Dad. Two out of the last few times I visited he has not woken up as he has been sedated due to extreme agitation. He thinks he has been whipped and beaten up and kidnapped and is defending himself. He does not know where he is or what he is doing. The only glimmer in the last 4 weeks is him cuddling E and giving her a bottle. The man I know came back for half an hour and the nurses saw a loving grandad. 

I have been utterly stressed.  I was told by social services they would not help me at all as he has a house and would be a self funder. So with Dad in hospital 140 mile round trip, 2 small children to care for, all of Dad's affairs as power of attorney, sleepless nights with baby, my own house to run, and then being told I have to do all the leg work myself to find a care home AND face clearing out 50 years of possessions and selling or doing the house up to rent from top to bottom and arranging deferred payments for nursing home fees of £1200 a week, I was near melt down with no one to help me. I nearly crashed my car falling asleep on Friday.

I have just found out that Dad meets the eligibility criteria for NHS continuing care, and they have awarded funding for the time being.  I have found a nice home for him and been to see it twice - a second time today with my neighbour. It is near my house - only 20 mins away. Neighbour liked it too. The staff are really nice and it is a lovely room. I can then refurbish his house and get it rented out in my own time. Things are coming together and I hope he will calm down and be properly cared for. He will be able to see the children more often too, although it will never be like it used to be staying with him. I just can't manage him anymore. He's too confused.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Please please put yourself first. All the little ones and big one do need you.. You should be no1 dearest.
Anything I can do? Let me know. We came back last night. 
I am so sorry about you are going through this.. so I don't what is worst. This or losing them all together.. Absolute madness really.

Reb,
I can not wait to get to that liberating part. It has been soooo long to live life instead of living for making babies.. I just hated with passion.
I hope you are coping with dad's gone.. Huge hugs hun..
come and see us sometime Reb.. We love to see you two? 

Sending billions of love and kisses to all lovely EE's.. When I have time. I will do a proper mail..

Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter eggs

Hugs holly ditto kuki

Hugs reb,  M for tomorrow

Kuki how are you
How are the girls

Sorry I have Mia for a while

I have been poorly for 10 weeks with my chest awaiting x ray result think may need to see resp specialist I see asthma nurse on Tuesday so see how that goes.

Yesterday was Zachary's birthday he was 6, he had a party for his friends on Thursday at wacky warehouse, bil came for a few days and don't feel I sat down lol
Dh is back at work today been nice just me and Z, we have played snakes and ladders, hungry hippos, table football, cricket (in the garden)

Z is back to school on Tuesday, he also starts the beavers after school it's going to be an activity for dh and Z as dh has a Tuesday off so am looking for an activity for myself or maybe I will sleep haha

Love to all

Em


----------



## reb363

Hi EE

I posted a little pic in the gallery today  I'm not quite sure how to find it but it's in the children's pics bit and recent downloads.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=0

Holly - yes truly terrible, must be so incredibly painful for you but the home does sound really lovely and it's great that it's so close. Hopefully it will take a little bit of pressure off you, you must be exhausted.

Em - Happy Birthday to Z - sounds like you gave him a fantastic birthday - so sorry about your chest. Does it get affected by the weather/pollen or anything.

Kuki and all sending lots of love and look forward to hearing your news soon.

Reb


----------



## Mrs Rock

Reb - he is so handsome!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

Aw Reb, I am in awe of your little darling. What a gorgeous little man. Maybe my little girls could meet him. They would absolutely fight over him bless xxx


I haven't been on for a while, not coped too well still with loss of my wonderful Dad. Having absolute nightmare with work, bottom line had to speak to a solicitor who has advised I have an immediate case of sex discrimination against them. They are now forcing me to return full time and its making me so ill. Just dont know what to do and due to go back 19th May. Its been a long drawn out process. 


I truly hope everyone is ok and ready to enjoy another bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello EE

Reb M is such a handsome little dude

Ange sorry about work hope it can be sorted to your advantage

Holly    coming your way

Kuki how are the girls

Reb yes Z had a lovely day with our family and his friends 

We went to the seaside on Saturday as dh was working yesterday and today 
Had a lovely day

Been a busy time with family staying Zachary's birthday and some baby bunnies arriving, a first time mummy but her 2nd litter

Z has been unwell after the seaside, we had to take to on call dr who wanted to send to hospital he's got strong antibiotics and is being seen by his cons tomorrow 

Today he seems better he's playing so that's good 

Swing shopping later on 

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Happy Birthday to Zac and the baby bunnies!   

I can't believe that C will be 3 in about 6 weeks.
I also can't believe that Emily is 4 months old already and could be weaned if I wanted to - she seems far too little and young to me.


----------



## blonde_one

Just a quickie to say WOW what a gorgeous little man you have there Reb!  Definitely think my girls should meet him! haha 

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
Same here.. He is just beautiful.. Big kiss from us girlies.. 

Em,
Happy Birthday to Zac.. Hope he had a lovely day..

I have been busy with Lara's hand writing and Sasha's reflux nightmare.
When I have time and energy will write more.. I have flu this weekend. Going to be hard one.

Love to you all. You all wasy in my mind.

Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Aww - thanks girls = that's so kind.  I am ridiculously proud of him but totally biased of course   and can't really believe he is 3 (going on 33!).



Ange - the sadness is utterly and completely overwhelming and you feel like you can't breathe.    I don't even know where to begin ...my Dad was the centre of our world and we are totally shattered.  As for work - vile vile - hope justice is yours.


Holly - how are you feeling in yourself now E is 4 months.  Is the C sec all cleared up properly now and a thing of the distant past?  How is C finding it all?


Mrs Rock     


Kuki sending you huge love and hoping the flu is easing and you are sleeping.  


OMG my cat is snoring so loudly it's extraordinary!!


Goodnight


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Reb, Yes I feel ok baby wise. C-sec is thing of the past although this time I've been left with a numb tummy and a bit if pins and needles neuropathic pain if push belly on something - but nothing much really.

She is such a gorgeous and very very easy baby - I am so lucky! She cries for food, dirty nappies, bored, cuddles and burps or tired, very easy to work out- otherwise she is asleep or playing, happy smiling and squealing or chatting.

Last night we all went to sleep together - C and me in the single bed and E in her basket next to us at about 10.30 and all woke up at 9.30! I can't believe it. I feel like a new woman. I did wake a few times to check E was ok and breathing and I was a little uncomfortable engorged with milk, but a lovely long sleep.

Dad very very bad. Had independent mental health doctor call me in week who had assessed him and she said he only knew his first name (nothing else) and needs highest level of dementia care with challenging behaviour. Still in hospital. I thought nursing home after all my leg work sorted, but seems no bed in high level unit needed. Nothing much available in that level. Might be a glimmer of hope as they have a new part of home opening nearby in 2 weeks time which will have sime of these severe dementia beds. Waiting to hear. I don't know if he will ever know us again. Going to see him later.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,
Still feeling yucky but surviving.
So much to do. But no energy as usual.

Reb,
Your little man is absolutely gorgeous.. We on the queue fo rhim.. 

Holly,
So sad to hear this.. Be strong for him. Glad at least kids are doing well..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Kuki how are things, are you getting better sleep, his is sashas reflux any better, how is Lara is she loving school?

Holly, his are things with your dad? Think of you often
Have you any plans for C's birthday, does he still like charley bear?
How is DD

Reb how are you and M

Ange how are you and those gorgeous girls

Blonde one expat and all I missed hope you are a,l well

Think often of gjt and button butterfly

Afm

I don't know where the time is going
Z has had 2 weeks school holidays so been busy we went on holiday last week, so have been busy with the washing, I had migraine yesterday so had a few hrs in bed whilst dh took Z to the park and to visit my parents.

I have been rearing one of the baby bunnies we call him tiny tim, he was so tiny, he has a genetic tooth problem one vet advised to pts, we couldn't and 4 weeks on he's doing so well, he's gone over the half a kilo mark he needs treatment every month but once he hits a kg he can have the problem removed  

Z is so very attached to tiny tim.
A few of our bunnies retired a few have been neutered, we have a few new ones due to join us also.

Our other news is our new 4 legged friend, faith she's joining us in 11 days, we went to play with her and her litter mates this afternoon, was great fun, she is very like my beautiful bouncer we call her faith, as bouncers song is by faith hill 

Health wise ATM I am having more good days, just get tired out and don't sleep well, am going to try magnesium some swear by it, can't hurt to try.

My niece has asked me to be godmother to her little boy I feel very honoured, she's 33 wks this week 6 weeks until we meet him 

Bed is calling

Em


----------



## GJT

Hi everyone - gosh it's been a long time! I do hope you are all keeping well      
I have lots to catch up on   
Ange - sorry to hear the news about your dad. Plus the hassle you are getting from work. Stay strong Ange     
Big     to you all..
Just wanted to let you know that I am now a mammy, to a little boy - he's 20 mths and we have him 3 months now. I can't believe it. We went down the adoption route and we have never looked back. He is just fab - and brings such joy and fun to our lives.. 
Best 
G


----------



## blonde_one

GJT - fab news!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GJ - that is just wonderful, amazing news - good for you!       
Was adoption a hard process? Some people say it is hard, some say it is easy. Perhaps it depends on the social worker.


----------



## Martha Moo

Gjt

Congratulations on your little man

So happy for you and dh 

Em


----------



## reb363

GJT - how totally fantastic - over the moon for you.  20 months is a wonderful age - the joy of discovery.  And what a fantastic family he has.  Tell us more when you can though sure your hands are pretty full.


DM - lovely to hear your news will write later but off to make breakfast.  


Yesterday we went to Peppa Pig World; amazing!!


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey

GJ I am so so thrilled for you and dh and of course your amazing little boy, sounds truly wonderful darling. So pleased you came on cant wait to hear more xxx


Hi all, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gj,
What a fantastic news!!! Just enjoy hun!!! And let us know more...
Lovely to hear from you...Wonderful! Sooooo happy for you!!!

My sister has been suffering with depression.And staying with me. It has been very very difficult. She is getting help. Meds and couciling. But still progress slow.
I am so sorry I cannot come here and write more.

We are off to TR end of July. And have to do billion things to do. I did not leave her behind and she is going to come with us too. Maybe go before us.

You never know in life. it can be a demanding ride full stop.

Always love you all and thinking of you..

Kukixxxx


----------



## GJT

Thanks girls.. Hope everyone is well     
Kuki -I do hope your sister is feeling better soon    
We started the process last Feb - have a wonderful social worker and were very lucky to have been matched with a fab little boy. It's weird really, as it feels he has always been with us. In answer to your question Holly - we didn't find the process hard at all - as lots is done in preparation and there is never any obligation to continue. So we never felt any pressure.  We actually found it easier than IVF!! I have to say it has been well worth it and our boy is perfect in every way.  
   to you all
G xx


----------



## reb363

Kuki   - very tough.


GJT - just amazing to hear and what a fantastic family he will have to adore him.  Will love to hear all of your news as time goes by.


AFM - still struggling really with missing my Dad - some days fine and others not with no rhyme or reason but M is brilliant and growing up fast - arguing about everything with an independence I secretly admire!


It's a lovely sunny day and I am really late for work so must run


xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi easter eggs

Long time no post

I hope that you are all doing ok

Reb hows things

Holly how are your 2 LO's

Kuki how is sasha and lara

How is everyone else

Z is doing ok, hes gone back to school today cant believe hes in year 2

My dad was dx with hodgkins lymphoma, he was in hospital last week, hes home now but has to go back for bloods every other day he is going for a pet scan today and that will hopefully give more answers, he is in urine retention and so has a catheter at home.

As hes in heart failure and has alzheimers they may not be able to treat with chemotherapy.

hugs to all tall and small

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em, sorry to hear about yoyr Dad. I hope he's ok. Mine also in nursing home now with his Alzheimers. 

I am at his house now doing massive house clearance. Hard work with two los and literally tonnes of stuff.

Taken 6 large trailer loads to the dump this weekend with DH.

C is a very cheeky active 3 year old. Very naughty, but very sweet. Loves his sister, but never knows when to stop and very determined. No is a word perfectly understood but often not complied with. 

E is big now. 8 months tomorrow and already walking with a baby walker and trying to let go when cruising. Occassionally says mama, feeds me biscuits - so cute. Has her first tooth as of 4 days ago.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi my dear friends,

I hope you are all doing okay.

We are back from Turkey and trying to get into routine. Lara has started year 2. Cannot believe it either like you Emma.

Sasha now is 2 year old and staring nursery on monday for 3 times a weeek and will do 3hrs sessions. Lets see how it goes. i am dreading. I am planning to write mum's life book and publish it as soon as I can.

I left my sister with my unbalanced mum in Turkey. Hopefully she will be okay.

We are still in our flat and see how and where we will move if ever move from here.

Emma, I am so very about your dad. Life just does not get easy.. I hope he settles somewhere nice. And good luck with secodn YEar.

Holly, canot belie E is already walking.. Lovely.. When will we see you all again?

Today we are home and chilling. I am tidying and getting rid of some toys etc.. Tomorrow we will have a day out in London. Hoping for a wet free day.

Next month we are going to try our last embies and done with infertility. Really looking forward to the end.. I want to get on with life.. 

Sending lots of love to all of you.. Thinking of you .. Kukixxx


----------



## reb363

Em - horrible news.  I'm so sorry - wishing you all love and hoping there's some good news for your Dad.   


Lovely to hear that the EE babies are doing so brilliantly.  


M is a source of huge joy that we never take for granted.  Just got back from a week on holiday - M first plane trip and he got to visit the cockpit - really fun.


Look forward to hearing your news.


xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Long time no speak but here it is my little update.
Doing my last FET this month. On meds already. Feeling yuck but I cannot wait to draw the line so I can go back to normal life and just don't think about IVF..
Sasha still have issues with food adn sleeping. Andlife is hard cos of it.
Lara is doing well. Still a darling.
Tom is working like mad and we don't see him.
I am still supporting my sister and brother and mother. Trying to cope with it all.
With all above I amtrying to nejoy my lfie. As it is very preicuous.
Always think of you all. Although don't come and write here.
Sending all lots of love and kisses. Hope you are all well.
Kukixxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good Good Good Luck!!! Kuki!

We are good. E took her first step this week and has her 3rd tooth. She is saying mamma ALL the time - so sweet. She is really into everything and can climb up on everything already. I seem to remember that C could climb before he could walk. I don't seem to have to teach E to be careful though - with C I had to show him a million times not to just leap off sofas head first, but E naturally knew that it was best to put your legs down first and ease off gently whilst holding on with such a delicate little movement.

Dad crazy still everytime he gets an infection and that is every few weeks now. He ripped the doors off a cupboard the other day during a UTI. Hope this means he keeps his funding from the NHS, but that is the only good thing about it. It is absolutely heartbreaking otherwise - such a bitter sweet pill to swallow.

The house refurb is coming on nicely despite me up everynight til about 3 sourcing everything. Only a couple of weeks left then it will rent out. The estate agent came around the other day and having seen my interior and exterior design has decided to put the rent up by £200 on top of the already generous figure they suggested over the phone. So I am glad the exra spent on a sparkling black crystal stone floor in the kitchen and all the other little details I have put in has been worth it, not to mention all the effort.

It would be lovely to hear everyone's news! Keep it coming!


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling MH,
Lovely to hear from you.
Glad the little darling doing amazingly and very very sad about your dad. Hanging there. Not much you can do any more.
Wonderful news about the house. All that hard work you put in was so worth it. Weldone you!!!
The next 3 weeks will be manic in here but I hope to see you and kids before Christmas. But if not, lets see each other in Jan15..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Just a very quick post,

Lovely to read news here,

Holly cant believe DD is taking her first steps where has the little baby gone 
Glad your hard work is paying off  sorry to read about your dad  

Kuki          

Reb how are you hows M

How is everyone else doing

AFM, 

Its been a hard few weeks 

We had dads prognosis on the 8th September, not good, he started chemo on 15th September and lasted 11 days, became neutropenic, developed an infection and was told he had 24 - 72 hours, 4 weeks later he was discharged to home, he is bedbound, he was also found to have cancer of the liver, spleen, sternum and prostate, hes now on an end of life pathway, its been a sad few weeks.

I had to have an endoscopy, they found some cells and so took biopsy still awaiting results its only been 2 weeks, Z has been bullied at school since start of term i am stil waiting for an appt with the head to discuss, dreading tomorrow  

We have my great nephew one day a week usually on tuesday as is DH day off, he is a joy hes 3 months old now and knows exactly which buttons to press, he and Z adore each other  bit bittersweet, but enjoy our time together 

Nothing else happenting  

Love to all

Em


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Em,
I am so very sorry about your Dad. You stay strong lady. Thinking of you.
And I can not believe you are waiting for a meeting. Just go there and demand on the bullying issue.. I cannot stand this. Lara had a type of bullying problems. Still work in progress. But since all out. Her teacher is helping her to manage the situation. Argh.. So difficult. There are so many nasties out there. Chidlren can be so cruel.
Enjoy time with little nephew.. But I know exactly what you mean.
I hope biopsy will come with nothing nasty. Let us know.
Sending power balls over to you..
Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Em - so sad to read about your Dad. It is cruel one way or another when Parents get old. I guess it comes to us all eventually. Lots of love.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling friends,
I have been testing and it has been positve since 3daypast6daytransfer. I am today 8dp6dt. Still pregnant.
Digital said pregnant 1-2 weeks on 6thday. 
Blood tests on monday. Lets see what journey will bring.
Love to you all. Hope you are all well. 
Kukixxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kuki,
everything crossed, looking good         

Holly hows things with you, hows dad 

AFM,
Z has gone into relapse of nephrotic syndrome so is on high dose steroids

Dad is still fighting on, his alzheimers is a big thing atm, gp has tried to get the memory team to visit but they had dad down as already gone, so he has had to be referred back to them.

I have been dx coeliac, kind of makes sense, feeling a lot better at least

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Kuki - sure it is not triplets testing postive so early? Wow - congratulations on a BFP - how exciting!
                        


Em - sorry to hear your Dad has Alzheimers - It is heartbreaking and until you live with someone with it you can never truly understand how much it affects. Dad on a challenging behaviour unit now and up and down depending on infections. He paces all night and sleeps in the day getting pressure sores in a chair - but they are trying to care for that with air cushions. He has an infection every few weeks and rips doors off hinges and punches walls trying to escape. They have to feed him about half his meals now otherwise he does not know what to do with it anymore and his concentration span is about 30 seconds. He responds to music. Dad loves the baby and C and looks for them all night. He recognises them immediately, but only remembers me in association with the children. So very sad. I am taking the children to Christmas dinner with him - will probably be the last time.   

How did your tests go?  

I  am waiting for GP call back from out of hours service. Just been through 111 as E has temperature of almost 40 and is miserable, breathing fast and coughing and guarding an ear.


----------



## Kuki2010

Emma,
I am so sorry about your dad. Just heartbreaking. And poor little Z. How is school?
Thinking of you.


Holly,
Is E any better?


We have been ill in here in last 3 weeks and last 4 days I have it. But I am greatful that it did not happen at the start of the transfers.


All okay in here. Just getting over the fear of maybe two in there and my silly body won't be able to cope but one day at the time. Just over the moon. It is very difficult to explain how I am feeling.


Love to you all. When I have more will come and write.


Kukixxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

One day at a time Kuki - you don't know what is happening yet. Levels are very high though! Good luck. Hopefully a healthy singleton.

E is better on antibiotics that I got at 11pm on Sat after waiting 4 hours for a call that did not come I went up to the out of hours GP after phoning them - technical hitch in system and her details not even on screen yet. I did not actually get the call back until 9pm on Sunday, some 26 hours after I called them. And then it was from the wrong area service! I was shocked. If it had been pneumonia she might have been a lot worse had I not taken matters into my own hands and gone to clinic anyway.


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
Otd is today. Digi says pregnant 2-3weeks. Yep one day at the time. No other way.


Glad she is abit better. I tell you.. I have lots of stories.. It is madness. I feel really sorry for people who does nto have knowledge or guts to go and get help. NHS is becoming very scary. My surgery does not have enough nurses. They are struggling. And today I went there. There was a little boy who was puking all over the place. And there was no seat to sit down. And it is a huge wating room. I don't know if we are all becoming ills more frequently or we have just grown very suddenly. Or NHS has shrunk in every way possible. Probably all three.


Take good care of you and those darlings. Love you all. 


Kukixxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Kuki how are you

Holly how are you and the wee ones, how very sad about your dad   

Dad has had several bad days, although he has cancer, he doesnt know, mum has to feed him, what he will eat which isnt a lot  this week he has thought mum is my sister   mum finds that very hard.

My tests well, they show i have inflammation in my abdomen and was told never to take an nsaid drug, i have been on Omoperazole 40mg for 2 months and will continue with that until 12th January, i am coeliac and this week, they found i have an enlarged thyroid gland, which now gives the answer as to why i have lost the 2 stone without trying! 

Z relapsed recently, he is coping well, he is a king in the nativity tomorrow.
we took him to see santa with my great nephew James on sunday, they both loved it, though suprised a couple who thought they were brothers, James is so like Z in looks as a baby, James is coming to Nativity tomorrow should be fun haha

Em


----------



## reb363

EE

I came by to wish all of the wonderful EE a very happy Christmas time 

- but can see there is some sad news.

Kuki  thinking of you. Hope the chesty cold etc.. is improving too - really horrible. Hope you were able to enjoy Christmas.

Em -  l struggled with the grief of losing my Dad this year which is why I have watched rather than posted but to see your Dad in this way will be heartbreaking - so sorry. Zac, a little King - that must been a wonderful boost - bet he was gorgeous.

Holly - hope C and E made your Christmas magical. And that your Dad enjoyed seeing them. How are you?

GJT - how was your first Christmas with your little man? Was thinking of you and hoping it was everything you wished for. 

Ang- hope you all had a really wonderful time - though it can be a tough time without your Dad 

Blonde One, Button, TinyDancer, RJS, Ambergem-   to you all - and sending you love

Reb xx


----------



## reb363

Happy New Year lovely EE - hope it is a happy one for you     xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Happy New Year to all

Kuki, how are you doing honey

Holly how are things with Dad, hows the little ones, bet that theres no stopping E now

Reb how are you and M

How is everyone else doing 

AFM,

I have been in a bit of a low place for the last few weeks well since christmas really, i appear to be mums support system and have been helping out more with dad, he has turned aggressive, 2 weeks ago he got worse, hes getting better now, however much of the time he has no clue who i am, he knows DH, he knows SIL but often doesnt know me and my brother

Z is in relapse for Nephrotic Syndrome, high dose steroids and meltdowns are horrendous, i was hoping to drop last week but no as his proteins are too high  he pulled me flat on my face last week, very scary, he does well at school though

We are starting to get there now 
I have my follow up tomorrow for my enlarged thyroid gland

Fingers crossed for that

Love to all EE

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Hope everyone is doing well
Hope all little ones are bringing you lots of fun!

Holly how is dad 

I am just home for a short while, Z has been in hospital for 9 days, hes on afternoon release home
He has a bowel impaction, so far he has an NG Tube in, the first one came out, so a 2nd went in (not as easily) he had Klean prep which made him violently sick his blood sugars were 2.6 so it was turned down and it failed, hes also had 3 enemas, Movicol and now on the 3 rd day of 12 sachets (started at 4 per day increased by 2 each day) still hardly any movement, so they have allowed us home for the afternoon hoping being home and moving around will help with movement um no!  So back to the drawing board, after all of this you would think he would be eating the foods to help make him go but no i am having to be forceful with lots of tantrums and have resorted to bribery (something i never thought i would do!) but needs must!

We have an hour and half left, so am off for a bath hehe

Em


----------



## reb363

Em - that sounds really horrible - poor Zac and poor you too   Hope you got to have a bath in peace    sending you love.  let us know when you are back...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi peeps,
Em - that sounds rough on Zac. I am sure all that movicol and having severe constipation is not making him have much of an appetite.

Thanks for asking. Dad is still in nursing home with severe dementia, altough he still recognises me and has a nice time with the kids he is ill enough to still qualify for NHS funding which is very sad, but financially a huge relief.
Unfortunately, last couple weeks have been told he has a persistent change in his lung on chest x-ray and it is likely to be lung cancer. I went to see his GP to discuss and we do not know for certain whether it is cancer, but without a lengthy unpleasant diagnostic process that might make him deteriorate, we won't know and if it is, realistically he will not be able to comply with or tolerate any sort of treatment. I also do not want to reduce his quality of life drastically within a few weeks if we went down the route of diagnosis and chemo, for potentially not much gain. He might have several months or years of some degree of quality if we leave alone, but no quality with in a few days of chemo starting with nasty side-effects. 5 year Survivial if you are fit and well starting treatment is only about 25% with or without treatment, let alone if you start off with severe dementia and severe COPD.
I think, after talking to family and friends that I am coming down on the side of leaving it well alone and enjoying the time left without pulling him about and horribly distressing him.

I go back to work next week - hate the thought. Hate it. But have no choice as need the money. I am trying to think the best of it - the kids will enjoy nursery and I will still only work 3 days a week.

Caught up with Kuki in person in the week and it was lovely to see the girls and we had a really nice afternoon. I was looking at our presents earlier and we got the Spiderman flying thing working - that is good fun and the little clothes and bag for E are gorgeous. Thank you!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello again

We are now home 

Holly aw   

I personally think you are making the right decision

My dad has alzheimers, he also has Non Hodgkins Lymphoma, cancer of the prostate, liver sternum and spleen
He had chemo lasted until day 11, his alzhiemers was pretty much controlled until the chemo, he became neutrapenic and given 24 hours to live in October, he fought back obviously, hes had pneumonia, UTI , his Alzheimers is much worse (since they stopped his treatment when he became neutropenic) the only person that he recognises, talks about asks for is Z  

Obviously most of the time, he has no clue what is wrong 

Anyway, Z is home, still not quite right, hes came home on 10mg Pico Sulphate, twice a day and 4 sachets of Movicol, he still has no control over his bowels, however am told that this should come back 

Catching up on sleep lol

Chat soon
Em


----------



## blonde_one

Sounds like you are having a hard time ladies, much love and huge hugs from here
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Sorry Ladies, have not been here for ages..


Em,
How is Z? Hope better since you last wrote..


Holly,
Thinking of you..


Love to you all.. 


Kukixxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Eggs

Sorry i havent replied back before now, things have been so hectic.

Z was in hospital again for 2 days  

Hes now on 6 sachets of movicol a day with the pico sulphate.

Things have been manic, 2 weeks ago yesterday i got an early morning phone call from the hospital, my dad had been brought in from the respite nursing home, they worked on him and brought him round, after a 5 day battle, dad passed away on 18th March.

He went in with pneumonia, he was aspirating and couldnt swallow, he was receiving chest physio for 3 days but the medics decided at lunchtime on the 18th to stop, dad passed away 4 hours later with my mum present.

It still feels kind of surreal, his funeral is on wednesday and Z has taken it hard, he was very close, however hes been a superstar supporting myself and  my mum

Z is 7 in less than 4 weeks, how has that happened eek

No other news, its almost easter Easter eggs!

Celebration of the start of us "meeting"

Hope all the easter eggs are doing well

Em


----------



## blonde_one

DonnaMarie - so sorry for your loss x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Oh it has been a rough year for some of you hasn't it? 

Em, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  The death of a parent brings up all manner of emotions and even though he was unwell, it still must be a shock. So very sad. I hope you are able to be with family right now and that you are able to support each other during this time xxx

Holly - how has the transition to working again been? I did 2 weeks of full time work last month and it was so hard and I take my hat of to the ladies here who do it! We were so disorganised (I imagine you find a way around that after a while), and I was so tired...not to mention how much I missed M!!! Still, on another level, I enjoyed the work that I was doing so my days were actually quite fun. You enjoy your job if I recall? I know you've been run off your feet at times though!

I hope everyone else is doing okay. I realised it's Easter next week too....4 years!!!

AFM - I have been holding off on writing as I know how difficult this past 12+ months has been for many of you but after a very kind message from Reb (thank you Reb  ) she encouraged me to write to you all.

I started feeling weird towards the end of last year....dizzy when exercising, food tasting different, sore boobs.....you know what's coming don't you?? I decided to put my suspicions into a little box and close that box for fear of getting my hopes up and inevitably getting disappointed. After mentioning it to my husband he encouraged me to take a test and for the first time in my life (I found out with M via a phone call from my doctor) I saw 2 red lines. I had a scan the next day which told me I was 8+2 and was told to start preparing ourselves for a baby in June. It was all so incredibly strange. A mix of emotions. Joy and happiness of course but guilt, fear and yet more guilt crept into the mix as well. Why is this all so complicated?!?

At any rate, I am now 28 weeks pregnant! Everything has been really great. Lots of movement which is reassuring and I have been lucky to have been feeling good too.

So that's our news. Considering I have around 3 cycles a year and I have no idea when it's going to happen, it was a bit of a needle in a haystack.

Bit of a bombshell huh?
xx


----------



## blonde_one

That is lovely news!  Huge congratulations! x


----------



## reb363

Blonde One - I can't believe the girls are that age already looking at your ticker - would be good to see some pics.


& Em - Zac 7.  Unbelievable.  He was only just 3 a moment ago.  I'm so sorry about your Dad.  I am still struggling with the reality a year later.  Not sure when it's meant to get easier.   


Holly how is first week back at work?


Sending love to everyone - tell us your news.  


xxxx


----------



## ambergem

Hello everyone!


So sorry I've not posted for so long!


TD- What AMAZING news!! I'm absolutely delighted for you! When are you due? Must be any day now? I hope you are keeping well. Is M excited about her new sibling? Xx


Em- I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. How are you doing?    Xx


I hope everyone else is well. I'm good, although desperately broody    Emilia is wonderful, I can't believe she'll be starting school in September   


Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## reb363

Hello dear EE
Write and tell me a little news.  M starts school in September too - amazing. 
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello EE!

Reb how are you, how can M be starting school!

Unbelievable how time is flying by!

Not much news here.....

Today is my Great Nephews 1st Birthday Party, his birthday tomorrow 
Hes such a lovely boy, he came on holiday with us and coming again next year, he sleeps over a night a week Z loves him to pieces.

This week we found out my niece is expecting a little girl so that's exciting as we haven't had a girl in the family for 24 years!

Z is ticking over, DH had a CT scan in May for his epilepsy and headaches, something has come back on it he has early onset dementia, we got the diagnosis 2 weeks ago and not many people know about it as he wants to keep it that way until its noticeable to all I do hope it wont be for a while, I notice things but if you don't live here you wouldn't, Z notices things too! He has another scan next week 

I am waiting for a scan on my neck for a swelling, I have an enlarged thyroid gland the last scan showed it up but didn't require treatment hopefully this one will stay the same

Not much else, school hols has just started so heres to the fun, Z goes back to juniors      

Em


----------



## reb363

Happy Christmas dear EE   


Hope you all have a beautiful day


xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Merry Christmas EE

A much different christmas for a few of us, for us its the first without my dad.

Hope you have a lovely day, however you are spending it 


Em and (not so little!) Z


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi Peeps!!
Blast from the past!

Someone Pmd me and asked me a pharmacy question and I happened to remember my user name and password first time!

Anyway here I am.
C is now 4.5 and at school, learning phonics and writing etc. E has just turned 2 and is wonderful. She is doing really well and is such a loving little thing, a real chatter box and such a cutie.

I have been back at work 3 days a week for nearly a year now and childcare issues never get any easier, and costs a fortune. However, I am amazed every single day that I have my little miracles and love them to pieces.


----------



## Martha Moo

Holly 

Lovely to hear from you 

Wow C 4.5 years how did that happen 

Z is almost 8 
I am kept busy with him and my godchildren J is 18 months and L is 7 weeks

How are all the other Easter Eggs

Em


----------



## reb363

Happy Christmas to the Easter Eggs of 2010. All love Reb


----------

